# Signs of Labor watch thread



## aley28

Hey ladies :flower: There was a thread like this a while back, but I haven't seen in it in a while, so I'm re-creating it [too lazy to dig it up]. Basically just post any signs you have that delivery could be near!

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, so am getting quite anxious to see some signs that ANYTHING is happening. So scared that I might still have up to 5 weeks left. :dohh:

At my appointment last week, at 35+5, I had my cervix checked and my doctor couldn't even reach it. He concluded that it is located up near my tonsils and that I'll still be pregnant this week (he was right! :haha:)... my next doctor appointment/cervix check is next week, I'm hoping for some sort of change...

I lost a tiny bit of plug this morning, which does give me hope that something is changing with my cervix.

Also this morning, I had a lot of pressure feeling going on just under my bump. Kind of felt like I needed a pee, but that must not have been it because I tinkled like a teaspoon's worth, and the pressure remained for a while after that. The pressure has since gone away, though. :shrug:

And about an hour ago I had some period-like cramping on the bottom part of my bump... lasted about 5-10 minutes and then went away.

Braxton Hicks are coming more often now, I'd say I get 10 or more a day, mostly in the evenings. They're almost always accompanied with sharp pains in my cervix and are rather uncomfortable all around. They never seem to come in any form of a pattern, though!

My conclusion is that things aren't progressing very much, if at all. :haha: I haven't started doing anything to bring labor on, though I may start doing some things this weekend... walking and EPO most likely. I don't have a ball and don't really care to go get one, but I've read that doing squats can accomplish the same thing, so I may give that a try. I'm going to try to get sex and orgasm in at least once per day.

I've considered doing nipple stimulation, but have read not to do that if you're not effaced, so I'm going to wait until at least my next appointment for that. :thumbup:

Anybody else full term (or darn near it) and what signs are you having that the end is near? :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

no signs really, apart from lots of pressure, being 2.5cm dilated, having to pee a lot more this past week, and period type cramps on and off but getting more frequently now. That's about it :lol: 
Glad you started a thread like this again!


----------



## franny_k

Alley - we must have same due date Dec 2nd? I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and have a section scheduled for 22nd November but really really really want baby to shift before then (if they're ready and healthy!) so I don't have to go through a c-section and recovery again.

My signs...well they're virtually non-existent. Mainly at night I feel considerable pressure in pelvic area. By morning it's gone. It's like period pain. I am having tightenings/ BHs but they;re not frequent or regular. I pee constantly and feel the need to pee constantly despite trickling out about a teaspoon each time I go to the loo! The past few days I've had this weird energy and incredibly strong urge to clean and sort things out. Which I've done and I'm back to exhausted and CBA again.

I have a MW appt on Monday - might ask her to check my cervix although I think mine is probably up near my tonsils, too! BOO! No loss of plug yet. With DD I went 12 days over and I started to lose my plug 3 days before I went into labour so I reckon that's a proper sign for me. And it ain't happening!

Great thread!


----------



## K2785

Hiya....
I'm due tomorrow and I have been having baths all week with clary sage oil. I've also been having a lot of non painful but uncomfortable tightenings across my bump and really sharp pains in my cervix. Baby is still really active and keeps me awake through the night. The only thing I have noticed today os my gosh I've been soooo emotional crying lots, I shouted and cried cos my three year old was jumping on the sofa!!

I have a midwife appointment Monday just for normal checks and she said I'll be offered a sweep at 41 weeks so the wait begins :( xxxx


----------



## Blah11

This thread is going to be bad for my mental wellbeing i think :rofl:

I can reach my cervix, have done for a good few weeks. I am losing bits of plug here and there but nothing huge, and no blood, boo.
Been having BHs I think but its hard to tell between BHs and babys movement (hes reaaaaaaaaaaaally active the past 2 days).
Also toilet issues with really soft poo :sick:
He's 1/5 engaged as of today so I don't think I'll be in labour anytime soon, eurgh.
Been quite irritable today too.


----------



## chele

I'm due in 6 days.

Period cramping on Monday and then all last night.

No BHs, no loss of plug. Been using clary sage on my bump and had a bath earlier with it. I'm very emotional, and stressed feeling


----------



## Summons619

I had my bloody show on monday doc appt on tues I was a good 3 centimeters and very soft still losing my plug saily contracting almost daily hrs at a time no change loads of pressure hurts so much to walk extremely tierd now and babys movements hurt like heck I got a ball but havent been on today as ive been in alot of pain so hoping things pic up soon


----------



## franny_k

Summons619 said:


> I had my bloody show on monday doc appt on tues I was a good 3 centimeters and very soft still losing my plug saily contracting almost daily hrs at a time no change loads of pressure hurts so much to walk extremely tierd now and babys movements hurt like heck I got a ball but havent been on today as ive been in alot of pain so hoping things pic up soon

Is this classified as slow labour then? It seems as though you've been on the road for a good few days! Hope things get moving for you x


----------



## tmt

37 weeks 1 day today, due on November 30th. 

Loads of BH but that's about it. I've had some mild cramping lately but nothing that's making me think it's actually anything baby related, a lot more pressure down below and yesterday the doctor told me the head "feels" really low down however I wasn't checked to see if I was at all dilated or anything.

No plug loss, no excess discharge, nothing to give me any indication that this baby will be coming at all anytime soon. :(


----------



## babydustcass

I am hoping to get some sure signs soon, so far I haven't had anything major.

Just...

Shooting pains and feeling of pressure on my cervix
Baby is 3/5ths engaged
I have been loosing bits of my plug here and there
experiencing more intense and increased BH
Lower back ache on and off and some period like pains here and there. 

I really dont want to go over :( (plenty of time left yet), I was one day early with my son, after being in labour previously for 2 days straight so I hope that this one will follow suit on being a little early with the exception of another lengthy labour. 

I am just so excited to meet our little girl and bring her home. I just spent the last 3 hours cleaning the house and re-sorting all babies things. Serious case of nesting I think, and feel so much better now its all tidy


----------



## Sini

Im convinced I dont have a cervix as I cant locate it at all :D

Ive had soft stools/diaherrea, shooting pains in cervix, lower bump ache and increased discharge.. Oh and only 2/5th engaged..

So NOTHING to suggest labour is anywhere near.. :D


----------



## Blah11

god, i wish i'd nest!


----------



## babydustcass

haha

Ive had little mojo over the last few days, but something came over me this evening

Oo yeah ive had a bit of a 'check' up there, and I can reach my cervix, its soft too! Not sure if i am dilated or not though


----------



## Blah11

if you can run your fingers either side of it you can tell if you're effaced or not:)


----------



## babydustcass

ah, i didnt know that...so what am i feeling for when I run my finger either side? If i can feel either side, i take it that means not effaced?


----------



## 17mummytobee

aley28 said:


> Hey ladies :flower: There was a thread like this a while back, but I haven't seen in it in a while, so I'm re-creating it [too lazy to dig it up]. Basically just post any signs you have that delivery could be near!
> 
> I'm 37 weeks tomorrow, so am getting quite anxious to see some signs that ANYTHING is happening. So scared that I might still have up to 5 weeks left. :dohh:
> 
> At my appointment last week, at 35+5, I had my cervix checked and my doctor couldn't even reach it. He concluded that it is located up near my tonsils and that I'll still be pregnant this week (he was right! :haha:)... my next doctor appointment/cervix check is next week, I'm hoping for some sort of change...
> 
> I lost a tiny bit of plug this morning, which does give me hope that something is changing with my cervix.
> 
> Also this morning, I had a lot of pressure feeling going on just under my bump. Kind of felt like I needed a pee, but that must not have been it because I tinkled like a teaspoon's worth, and the pressure remained for a while after that. The pressure has since gone away, though. :shrug:
> 
> And about an hour ago I had some period-like cramping on the bottom part of my bump... lasted about 5-10 minutes and then went away.
> 
> Braxton Hicks are coming more often now, I'd say I get 10 or more a day, mostly in the evenings. They're almost always accompanied with sharp pains in my cervix and are rather uncomfortable all around. They never seem to come in any form of a pattern, though!
> 
> My conclusion is that things aren't progressing very much, if at all. :haha: I haven't started doing anything to bring labor on, though I may start doing some things this weekend... walking and EPO most likely. I don't have a ball and don't really care to go get one, but I've read that doing squats can accomplish the same thing, so I may give that a try. I'm going to try to get sex and orgasm in at least once per day.
> 
> I've considered doing nipple stimulation, but have read not to do that if you're not effaced, so I'm going to wait until at least my next appointment for that. :thumbup:
> 
> Anybody else full term (or darn near it) and what signs are you having that the end is near? :flower:

Had what I passed off a severe ligament pain and then started feeling buggey in the evening and all night. Had more severe ligament pains as well as feeling off also had a brownish discharge and could feel the tip of my cervix. Started experiancing tightenings and period cramps about 6 hours later and went into pre-term labour at 29 weeks. Labour was stopped but the morning after I had pinky blood flecked with bright red after I wiped and brown discharge again today. Hope he holds on more. Boobs have doubled overnight maybe they thought they would have to feed him? Xx


----------



## Blah11

It depends how many cms you can feel. 4cm is totally uneffaced, and 0cm is 100% effaced. I think im about 70%.


----------



## Blah11

https://hetv.org/resources/reproductive-health/impac/Images_C/normal2.gif


----------



## Summons619

franny_k said:


> Summons619 said:
> 
> 
> I had my bloody show on monday doc appt on tues I was a good 3 centimeters and very soft still losing my plug saily contracting almost daily hrs at a time no change loads of pressure hurts so much to walk extremely tierd now and babys movements hurt like heck I got a ball but havent been on today as ive been in alot of pain so hoping things pic up soon
> 
> Is this classified as slow labour then? It seems as though you've been on the road for a good few days! Hope things get moving for you xClick to expand...

Yes its been a very painful wk ive been resting alot havent really been doing any walking but plan on doing some this wkend if nothing happens


----------



## Munchkinn_

this thread is going to drive me crazy but hopefully give the strength to carry on..:coffee:

been getting increased BH
watery discharge 
period cramps, under bump?
back aches all the timeeeee
and i feel as if someones literally kicked me in the fanny?.. like a bruised kind of feeling :? anyone else, experience this?


----------



## Blah11

I get that bruised feeling sometimes, its horrid!


----------



## aley28

Oh, I forgot to mention! I tried to have a reach for my cervix this morning... only third time in my life I've tried this, I don't really know what I'm doing. :haha: Anyway... it was nowhere to be found. I assume this means its still in my tonsils. :cry:

I get that bruised feeling too... my doctor said its from the pressure of the baby. Its miserable though, isn't it? :(

Are there emotional signs that labor may be near? I'm finding that I'm on the verge of tears a lot of the time for no real reason. :wacko: I've felt like that a lot throughout the pregnancy, but its been really constant lately. Things like looking at pictures of cake make me weepy... :shrug:


----------



## kellyb

Oh my goodness, I'm so ready to have this baby. I'm 8 days past "guess" date, and getting very impatient--getting my hopes up for tonight's full moon though!

Symptoms:
Lots more discharge. 
Over the weekend, had a day of mucus plug coming out (yellowish color).
For the last couple days, mucus plug was more brown-tinged.
Last night, discharge turned pink and very watery, sometimes felt like gushes coming out, so I questioned if it was amniotic fluid (no odor to it, and really watery).
I couldn't sleep much last night, and overall felt weird and kind of nauseous, and had very mild period cramp feelings in my upper legs, pelvis, and low belly.
Today had more and more pinkish discharge (or fluid, who knows)--mw came by to check, and it wasn't amniotic fluid. Darn.
Lots of braxton hicks, but that's not really anything new for me.

Ugh, my hopes were up last night, but now I'm a bit deflated. Looks like hubby and I need to get busy tonight (as not fun as that sounds at this point), and then press some acupressure points!


----------



## Summons619

So ive been crampung for the past hr light cramps hard bump but not painful loads of pressure when walking and feeling like I have trapped gas but that does hurt jyst gonna sit and see if it gets worser


----------



## Munchkinn_

aley28 said:


> I get that bruised feeling too... my doctor said its from the pressure of the baby. Its miserable though, isn't it? :(

Very very, is making my life miserable, but at least it means babys nice and low i suppose :shrug:


----------



## star_light

im 38+6 weeks ...in a early slow labor from tuesday ...2 cm....and 50 %efface.....lots of BH .........contractions with pain and tightning.....lower back sharp pain ...lossing plug in chunks...lots of pee..walking is toughfor me now........;{


----------



## aley28

kellyb said:


> Oh my goodness, I'm so ready to have this baby. I'm 8 days past "guess" date, and getting very impatient--getting my hopes up for tonight's full moon though!
> 
> Symptoms:
> Lots more discharge.
> Over the weekend, had a day of mucus plug coming out (yellowish color).
> For the last couple days, mucus plug was more brown-tinged.
> Last night, discharge turned pink and very watery, sometimes felt like gushes coming out, so I questioned if it was amniotic fluid (no odor to it, and really watery).
> I couldn't sleep much last night, and overall felt weird and kind of nauseous, and had very mild period cramp feelings in my upper legs, pelvis, and low belly.
> Today had more and more pinkish discharge (or fluid, who knows)--mw came by to check, and it wasn't amniotic fluid. Darn.
> Lots of braxton hicks, but that's not really anything new for me.
> 
> Ugh, my hopes were up last night, but now I'm a bit deflated. Looks like hubby and I need to get busy tonight (as not fun as that sounds at this point), and then press some acupressure points!

Eeekk... I hope things get moving for you soon!! Hopefully a little lovin' tonight will get the ball rolling for ya!:thumbup:


----------



## marie1112

I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow as well. I don't know how effaced or dilated I am... I thought I read somewhere that you shouldn't be checking your own cervix because of the risk of germs/infection or something? Is it safe to be doing that? As far as any symptoms, I haven't really had much. Pelvic pressure and occasional period-like cramps, but I haven't noticed any loss of my plug or anything. Knowing I have 0-5 weeks left makes me excited, but unexcited at the possibility of 5 whole weeks left of waiting :(


----------



## aley28

marie1112 said:


> I'll be 37 weeks tomorrow as well. I don't know how effaced or dilated I am... I thought I read somewhere that you shouldn't be checking your own cervix because of the risk of germs/infection or something? Is it safe to be doing that? As far as any symptoms, I haven't really had much. Pelvic pressure and occasional period-like cramps, but I haven't noticed any loss of my plug or anything. Knowing I have 0-5 weeks left makes me excited, but unexcited at the possibility of 5 whole weeks left of waiting :(

I'm always sure to super-scrub my hands before trying. I figure clean fingers can't be any worse than my husband's penis going up in there :haha: (Not that his penis has been dusted with dirt before use or anything :rofl: But he certainly won't wash it off in antibacterial soap before sex or anything.)

And I'm with you! The idea that I could literally go into labor any day now is really exciting... the idea that I may not go into labor at all on my own and end up getting induced in five weeks...... not so exciting. :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## marie1112

aley28 said:


> I'm always sure to super-scrub my hands before trying. I figure clean fingers can't be any worse than my husband's penis going up in there :haha: (Not that his penis has been dusted with dirt before use or anything :rofl: But he certainly won't wash it off in antibacterial soap before sex or anything.)
> 
> And I'm with you! The idea that I could literally go into labor any day now is really exciting... the idea that I may not go into labor at all on my own and end up getting induced in five weeks...... not so exciting. :wacko: :rofl:

True, but I have also read of women accidentally breaking their water when checking their cervix... I don't know that the risk is worth it. Though, I do wish I knew sometimes. However, I know people can go weeks at 1-3 cm dilated and different levels of effacement, so I don't think I wanna get my hopes up if I am dilated that labor might be soon, because it might not be. :shrug:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

I'm also due dec 2:) I've had period pain bad ligament pain that bruised sprainEd feeling in lower bump, nauseous here and there lots of discharge and nesting!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I am 36 + 4 and had a doctors appointment 2 days ago. Doctor checked and said that I'm 30% effaced, a "fingertip" dilated, and she can easily feel babies head. I've been feeling more pressure down low and even feeling pressure in my butt sometimes when I stand. Also when walking I get shooting pains in bladder and cervix sometimes. But other than that nothing really interesting going on. I'm not even sure I've been having braxton hicks. I'm so anxious wondering when she's going to come! :)


----------



## FirstLadyM

I'm 37 + 2, cervix is sealed up tight, but babys head is engaging.

I feel like I'm going to have a toilet baby. Like if I push hard enough...PLOP! she'll come right out. 

Light Cramps at night and BH during the day.

*So does our cervix actually get lower as we get closer? * Last few times we DTD my husband could feel mine which surprised us both. Made it a little painful actually.


----------



## aley28

FirstLadyM said:


> I feel like I'm going to have a toilet baby. Like if I push hard enough...PLOP! she'll come right out.
> 
> Light Cramps at night and BH during the day.
> 
> *So does our cervix actually get lower as we get closer? * Last few times we DTD my husband could feel mine which surprised us both. Made it a little painful actually.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: I get that toilet baby feeling, too! To the point where, when I'm a little constipated, I won't even push a little bit to poo, because I have the feeling that my LO would land head-first in a pile of crap. So basically... if the poop isn't coming out without any effort, its going to stay in there. :rofl: 

And, yes... your cervix gets lower. Its called station, I think? (I've read so much about the pregnant cervix in the past couple of days, I can't keep the terms straight :wacko:) I don't know how low it gets, but I wouldn't think it uncommon that OHs ... erm... make contact with it during sexy time. If its painful, just tell him to be careful about hitting it, though in theory if he could deposit his semen directly on the cervix, that would be beneficial. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

marie1112 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm always sure to super-scrub my hands before trying. I figure clean fingers can't be any worse than my husband's penis going up in there :haha: (Not that his penis has been dusted with dirt before use or anything :rofl: But he certainly won't wash it off in antibacterial soap before sex or anything.)
> 
> And I'm with you! The idea that I could literally go into labor any day now is really exciting... the idea that I may not go into labor at all on my own and end up getting induced in five weeks...... not so exciting. :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> True, but I have also read of women accidentally breaking their water when checking their cervix... I don't know that the risk is worth it. Though, I do wish I knew sometimes. However, I know people can go weeks at 1-3 cm dilated and different levels of efacement, so I don't think I wanna get my hopes up if I am dilated that labor might be soon, because it might not be. :shrug:Click to expand...

They must be quite rough if they manage to break their own waters and the waters must have been bulging ready to go anyway. I see no prob with self checks, its a good thing to be body aware imo.

38w today, more plug loss but that's it :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

id like to know how some ladies are reaching there cervix! my belly is in the way! i can barely wipe my foof :rofl:


----------



## franny_k

babyhopes2010 said:


> id like to know how some ladies are reaching there cervix! my belly is in the way! i can barely wipe my foof :rofl:

 :haha: Yep - same here! 

:haha:Symptoms today at 37 weeks (woo hoo!)
- significant increase in "period pain" 
- back ache - seems more intense
- had a loose BM this morning (but that could have been the lentil and veg soup I made last night! :haha:)
- am feeling tired again after my energy burst

Come on buba! I don't want this section!

How we all doing today? I want my plug to start coming away because I went into labour about 3 days after this happened with DD but it's stuck up there and is refusing to shift.


----------



## Blah11

I want some period pain!


----------



## Summons619

Day 2: period type pains cramping and backache lots of pressure when walking still contracting but not very painful pain and a very sore va jay jay!!!


----------



## wtt :)

I dreamed that i had really bad backpain along with strong period cramps so i am guessig i really felt that but half slept through it :haha:


----------



## lisanicole

I have been having strong period cramping for over 2 weeks now and still have not gone into labor....


----------



## K2785

My baby was really active the last two days now today there is hardly nothing could that be a sign!!?? xxx


----------



## fides

signs? i think i've had them all in the past few weeks, but they really just come and go as my body is getting ready, sslllloowwwllly! :haha: 

the only things i've not experienced are plug loss, but my m/w said that sometimes doesn't happen anyway (she's delivered babies with globs of goo on their heads!!), and waters breaking, but i'm hoping they don't break before i go into labor anyway. :flower:


----------



## NawlinsMama

None that I can think of here, though I'm not holding my breath for LO to make her arrival before her EDD anyway. I went almost to 42 weeks with DD#1, then had to be induced anyway. When I was checked last week at 36 weeks OB said that she couldn't even reach my cervix, and LO wasn't engaged at all! :growlmad:

I also have the 'kicked in the fanny' feeling, but I don't think it's pressure from LO engaging for me, as I've had it for a few weeks now. 
My biggest complaint right now is cabin fever - I'm dragging DD and DH out of the house every day, I can't STAND sitting at home! Maybe that's a sign? Whatever it is, I wish something would get going!


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm always sure to super-scrub my hands before trying. I figure clean fingers can't be any worse than my husband's penis going up in there :haha: (Not that his penis has been dusted with dirt before use or anything :rofl: But he certainly won't wash it off in antibacterial soap before sex or anything.)
> 
> And I'm with you! The idea that I could literally go into labor any day now is really exciting... the idea that I may not go into labor at all on my own and end up getting induced in five weeks...... not so exciting. :wacko: :rofl:
> 
> True, but I have also read of women accidentally breaking their water when checking their cervix... I don't know that the risk is worth it. Though, I do wish I knew sometimes. However, I know people can go weeks at 1-3 cm dilated and different levels of efacement, so I don't think I wanna get my hopes up if I am dilated that labor might be soon, because it might not be. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> They must be quite rough if they manage to break their own waters and the waters must have been bulging ready to go anyway. I see no prob with self checks, its a good thing to be body aware imo.Click to expand...

I agree. I had my waters broke for me during labor with my son, and it took them 3 attempts with a metal hook thing to get them to rupture. I'm having a hard time imagining that me gently poking around in there with my fingers is going to make them go, especially considering I keep my fingernails super short. If the soft tip of my finger makes my waters rupture, they were probably about to do that anyway. :rofl:

I can see your point, though. Cervix checks don't necessarily provide any useful information, and if you aren't comfortable having them done/doing one yourself, then that is what is best for you. :flower:

But anyways...
Last night I had a whole bunch of BH contractions again. I almost put that new contraction timer I just downloaded on my phone to use. :haha: But they seemed very irregular and weren't lasting more than 10-20 seconds each, so :shrug:

This morning I woke up with period pains again, and that full pressure feeling. I've had a couple more BHs, but again, nothing strong or that feels serious.

I also seem to be getting sick. My nose isn't just stuffy, it's a little runny and I feel completely run-down (more so than usual). However, my son has a very runny nose and kept waking up last night, so I'm thinking that I am actually just getting sick. :haha: Laaaaaaame.:haha:


----------



## franny_k

Period pain has lasted ALL AFTERNOON along with back ache. Might take a paracetamol to see if it goes away. It's getting almost uncomfortable but it's probably just running around after DD and nothing to get bloody well excited about!


----------



## aley28

babyhopes2010 said:


> id like to know how some ladies are reaching there cervix! my belly is in the way! i can barely wipe my foof :rofl:

:rofl:

I do it by taking my pants off and sitting on the toilet lid. I keep my left leg on the floor and have to use a big swinging motion and my hands to pull my right leg up onto the toilet seat. Then I have to lean back so that my belly doesn't get in the way and to the left so that I can reach around it. I'm sure if anybody (say, my husband) walked in on me doing that, they'd die laughing... :rofl: It must be a completely ridiculous site.

And I have to admit... I wonder if part of the reason I can't reach my cervix is because of how hard it is to reach ANYTHING down there. :rofl: Makes me wish I had longer fingers, instead of these short stubby little things. :haha:


----------



## franny_k

aley28 said:


> And I have to admit... I wonder if part of the reason I can't reach my cervix is because of how hard it is to reach ANYTHING down there. :rofl: Makes me wish I had longer fingers, instead of these short stubby little things. :haha:

 :haha:

I cannot reach it and I'd probably break my neck falling of the loo trying!


----------



## wtt :)

omg i just pictured that - hilarious :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

no labour signs in my camp but i only started getting really noticable BH ( so i though they were ) when i was days before having ds2 and was actually in early labour when they induced me lol, 
both times my waters went only as their heads got into the birth canal. 

Ive only just figured that im actually getting BH this time lol i just dont notice them much


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I've had period pains, sharp shooting pain in cervix and backache for about 2 weeks now, I was convinced baby was gona come early! I know I've still got a week I just thought he or she would have been here by now! No plug loss or blood or anything yet though, just lots of aches and pains- surely that's a sign!!!x


----------



## franny_k

ttcnewbie123 said:


> I've had period pains, sharp shooting pain in cervix and backache for about 2 weeks now, I was convinced baby was gona come early! I know I've still got a week I just thought he or she would have been here by now! No plug loss or blood or anything yet though, just lots of aches and pains- surely that's a sign!!!x

Sounds exactly the same as me! I have to say that the cramps/ back ache has intensified past few days x


----------



## kellyb

I WAS having a bunch of signs, as I stated in my last post, so hubby and I decided to DTD last night--after a long time of not doing it. We were so hoping that it would jump start things, along with the full moon...and today????.....nothing. Absolutely nothing. Even less than before. Ugh. 9 days past guess date now, and counting. Man, I just hope I've been in labor this whole time and haven't noticed. That's possible right? I mean, I've READ about silent labors. Ha! In my dreams.


----------



## franny_k

Oh Kellyb I totally remember how you feel - went through this with DD: 12 days over but I had completely and utterly NO SIGNS AT ALL. I had a sweep on day 8 and started losing plug on day 9. On day 11 at 10.30pm I started having full on contractions, came out of nowhere. At least you've had some signs xx


----------



## Beccy23

been having intense bh the past few days im hoping there gonna burst into real ones over the weekend lol lots of back ache and the loose bm started today (sorry tmi) :blush:


----------



## babyhopes2010

tonight im getting really strong Braxton Hicks but they feel lil different its like my back is tightening aswell and going from my back around my belly.
i can feel them getting tighter and tighter not really painful but massively uncomfortable.taking the breath out of me.

Do you think these could be signs of labours coming soon?


----------



## Liljolj

I've been looking at this thread on and off all day today, so going to add mine:
3/5 engaged (but has been for a couple of weeks)
Increasingly regular (but only as in every few hours rather than every few days) period type cramps, each only lasting up to 10 seconds though,
Going hot and cold/shivery - can't decide what temperature I am!
Hormone madness - crying most of yesterday and some of today, very irritable and irrational
And now I've just had spectacular (sorry TMI) vomiting from my nose as well as the usual exit point (and how the hell do you clear the back of your nose of vomit??)
My vajayjay is puffy and swollen looking...
So, either I've got a bit of a bug that's apparently going round, I ate too much or the wrong thing, or we're looking at early signs! Trying to keep the excitement at bay that this might be it...


----------



## babydustcass

sounds really positive babyhopes!!!!


----------



## 17mummytobee

I'm contracting again. Also feeling a lot of pressure back there and had ther runs all day :/


----------



## babydustcass

ooooo this could be it 17mummytobe

I havent really had too many signs today, lots of BH though and more mucus plug


----------



## Blah11

ive had no signs today at all really. Chucked some clary sage on my bump though, gonna start applying it everyday now!


----------



## MummyNovember

Havent had a show or anything yet. Babys head is almost fully engaged now. Ive suffered from BH'S since the early stages of my pregnancy but they seem to have changed. I get tightning more in my lower abdomen and in my hips instead of all over my bump. It doesnt hurt it just feels like i have a led weight in there an i cant move! I am very tired, grumpy and tearful. Hoping i see some sort of progress within the next week though. Cant get my head around the fact that he will be here soon!


----------



## aley28

I was walking around the backyard with my son for about an hour and a half... and was getting a LOT of BHs, some of them were quite painful. Soon as I came in and sat down, though, they went away. :shrug:

Babyhopes - I hope this is it for you! Keep us updated. :thumbup:


----------



## franny_k

Babyhopes - sounding good! 

Blah - I'm going to attack the clary sage tomorrow :thumbup:

Well, went to bed around 10ish with intense period type cramps and back ache. Had them all day. Took paracetamol around 9 and whilst it didn't totally take away the pain it took the edge off. Slept for around an hour and half. Woke up in pain and couldn't get back to sleep. Pah! So am downstairs, eating cornflakes and sitting on ball. Pain still there but no where near as bad. Think lying down makes it worse. So defo NOT labour/ early labour as pain goes when I move around. RUBBISH! But I still cannot sleep. What a load of crap! :blush:


----------



## franny_k

Found this "Are you in labour" quiz - crap and stupid but passes the time...
https://www.gurgle.com/home_Quiz.as...m_medium=ppc&gclid=CLv-hcb0r6wCFQsb4QodHlwImg


----------



## kellyb

franny_k said:


> Oh Kellyb I totally remember how you feel - went through this with DD: 12 days over but I had completely and utterly NO SIGNS AT ALL. I had a sweep on day 8 and started losing plug on day 9. On day 11 at 10.30pm I started having full on contractions, came out of nowhere. At least you've had some signs xx

Thanks Franny_K! It's nice to know that it can come out of nowhere. It's almost like I'm to the point where if I feel good, I'm bummed out! So weird. My fingers are crossed...don't want to have to get all the way to 14 or 16 days, like a friend of mine. Can't imagine!


----------



## franny_k

It's such a bummer but you can have no signs and them BANG! on it comes! My friend had ALL of the signs weeks in advance and still went 9 days over. The due date thing is just irritating :(


----------



## NawlinsMama

Just back from walking around the mall with DH and DD. I had cramps the whole time we were walking, but as soon as I sat down or even stood still for a while they stopped. That's gotta be good, though, right? :shrug: I NEVER had anything like that with DD#1, so I'm hoping they were a good sign.


----------



## babydustcass

its 3.30am and I am wide awake... thankful that its Saturday though as I have no where to be so can spend the day lounging around and take a nap when I am feeling tired. I just cannot sleep now and i am so restless. 

No more signs for me, had my curry and still waiting to go to the toilet.


----------



## Leopard

Went and did a bit of shopping with my cousin and I had like 4 back contractions and they *hurt*! :haha:

Have had a lot of pressure from her since I'm almost positive she is fully engaged. Also she got my sciatica last night so today I had a funny hip-limp :haha:


----------



## aley28

Oh Leopard... I had some back contractions the other day, and I thought I was going to die. They're awful... Nothing makes it go away except getting the baby to move or waiting for the contraction to end, either. :wacko: :dohh: My LO spends a lot of time back to back, and I'm starting to worry that I'm going to have a back labor!! Eeeeeek!

Today... I had an emergency "I have to use the toilet right now, so GET OUT OF MY WAY OH MY GOD," sort of poo... I'm pretty used to going back and forth between stopped up and soft stools, but I very rarely get all-out diarrhea. Can't think of anything that I ate that may have caused it, so I'm hoping it was the start of a clearout. :haha: However, it only happened once and that was several hours ago, so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. :dohh:

The BHs today have been overwhelming. They're not lasting very long, but I'm probably easily getting the 4-5 an hour. I wish I wasn't so darn distracted so that I could try to time them. But sometimes its hard to tell between a contraction and LO pushing out/moving. :wacko:

I'm pretty sure he dropped. I feel like I can't even sit down, its like there's something in the way. And when I do sit down, he doesn't immediately wind up in my throat. My bump doesn't look much lower to me, but maybe I've just got the wrong angle... or a horrible memory! :rofl:

Speaking of memory... I am barely able to carry on a normal conversation with anybody because my mind just keeps going blank. I don't know if that's a sign of impending labor, but its a whole new degree of baby brain for me, and its getting really annoying. :haha:


----------



## aley28

franny_k said:


> Found this "Are you in labour" quiz - crap and stupid but passes the time...
> https://www.gurgle.com/home_Quiz.as...m_medium=ppc&gclid=CLv-hcb0r6wCFQsb4QodHlwImg

That quiz indicates that I may be in early labor, or 'mild' labor, whatever that bit means!

Which made me realize, 'Oh no!! I haven't packed my hospital bag yet!' No more excuses, I *HAVE* to go to the store tomorrow and get some essentials!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

well im still pregnant! all pains stopped :hissy:


----------



## franny_k

babyhopes2010 said:


> well im still pregnant! all pains stopped :hissy:

Yep - pretty much the same here :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> well im still pregnant! all pains stopped :hissy:

i felt bit fed up at 37 weeks but NOTHING compared to how fed up and achey i feel today! iv really had enough now :cry:


----------



## Blah11

woke up to a dropped bump i think!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0272-1.jpg

sorry for crap pic!

eta - this was yday for comarison

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0269-1.jpg


----------



## Leopard

:hugs: to everyone!


----------



## MyTurnYet

babyhopes2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> well im still pregnant! all pains stopped :hissy:
> 
> i felt bit fed up at 37 weeks but NOTHING compared to how fed up and achey i feel today! iv really had enough now :cry:Click to expand...

I feel for you...in the exact same boat. :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

kellyb said:


> franny_k said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kellyb I totally remember how you feel - went through this with DD: 12 days over but I had completely and utterly NO SIGNS AT ALL. I had a sweep on day 8 and started losing plug on day 9. On day 11 at 10.30pm I started having full on contractions, came out of nowhere. At least you've had some signs xx
> 
> Thanks Franny_K! It's nice to know that it can come out of nowhere. It's almost like I'm to the point where if I feel good, I'm bummed out! So weird. My fingers are crossed...don't want to have to get all the way to 14 or 16 days, like a friend of mine. Can't imagine!Click to expand...

Kellyb, I hope it's only a matter of hours for you. :hugs: When do you go back to the midwife next? Is it 2x a week at this point?


----------



## Leopard

Dear Keziah-May,
You have been chilling in my belly for 9 months now without paying any rent, smashing things and being a plain nuisance of a tenant. You are being given an eviction notice and have until the 19th of November to leave or you will be forced to vacate the premises. Pushing your head further down to hide will not work as I know you are there, and kicking me in spite just makes me want to kick you out more. 
Thankyou for reading and please get back to me when you decide to leave.
Yours impatiently, Mummy.


----------



## Blah11

Wont be long girls! :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## K2785

Thinking had the worst night sleep ever.. Finally dropped off at half 1 to be woken at 3am by my three year old who wanted nick jr on, right o!! 

But today I'm feeling offish really sicky and been having crampy pains, but it's all just teasing me probably lol xxx


----------



## mum2liam

i was getting constant period pains 2 days ago, and my back was crippling me, was fine the next day though, felt a bit gutted as was starting to get a little exited! ( mad how pain gets you exited) haha
today im so moody, and snappy! like my hubbie put used t-bags in the sink... arrrggghhhhh that drives me mad to start with but i got so angry at it!!! USE THE BIN!!!!!!!
i have been told that my bump has dropped, and over the past 3 or 4 days my bump has got abnormally big for me!! so heres hoping!!
my braxton hicks can be quite intense, but the pain is under my bump and they say that "proper" contraction pain starts at the top! i cant remember to be honest!!

good luck to all you ladies wont be long for us all xxx


----------



## MyTurnYet

Is moodiness considered a sign? Have been wondering because am moodier now than the worst AF of my life, and that is saying a lot...turning into a monster over here. :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

just went on a crazy cleaning phase! :haha:
feeling very restless and just went to the loo and its like someone hit the ejector button :rofl:

Hope its a sign LOL


----------



## Leopard

just so you all know, OBs say that diahhrea is normal a major sign that labor will start within 48hrs in most cases.


----------



## franny_k

Blah - bump looking low low low! 

Babyhopes - I really do remember the feelings of being near/ post due date and still no sign. With DD I really didn't have any signs, at least you're having some. I've also done some cleaning. Got all of the blankets and the playgym out of the loft to give them a good clean. 

Leopard - gotta love the eviction notie. Hope they're listening!


Mum2Liam - I've had a terrible night too. Came downstairs around 12ish, fell asleep on sofa. Woke up around 3. Went back up to bed. Slept til 6, then 7.30. Felt CRAP so went back to bed until 12ish as OH has taken DD out for morning (sometimes he has his uses!). Woke up feeling slightly better. 

Today: Back ache definitely better and cramps too. Am thinking that perhaps I just overdid it last few days? And I'm still early on at 37 weeks. I'm just so desperate to avoid a repeat section. Rubbed some clary sage on bump but it just made me feel sick. However, I did sleep after that...

So the full moon theory worked for none of us?! Pah!


----------



## Leopard

I looked up clary sage on ebay and omfg its expensive!


----------



## franny_k

Mine cost me £6 for a little bottle. Thing is I had it from DD so it's nearly two years old. Am sure that they say you should use oils within a certain amount of time so mine probably has no potency whatsoever!


----------



## Blah11

Isn't here :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

franny_k said:


> Mine cost me £6 for a little bottle. Thing is I had it from DD so it's nearly two years old. Am sure that they say you should use oils within a certain amount of time so mine probably has no potency whatsoever!

Essential oils dont go off for a long time so yours is prob fine.


----------



## kellyb

MyTurnYet said:


> kellyb said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> franny_k said:
> 
> 
> Oh Kellyb I totally remember how you feel - went through this with DD: 12 days over but I had completely and utterly NO SIGNS AT ALL. I had a sweep on day 8 and started losing plug on day 9. On day 11 at 10.30pm I started having full on contractions, came out of nowhere. At least you've had some signs xx
> 
> Thanks Franny_K! It's nice to know that it can come out of nowhere. It's almost like I'm to the point where if I feel good, I'm bummed out! So weird. My fingers are crossed...don't want to have to get all the way to 14 or 16 days, like a friend of mine. Can't imagine!Click to expand...
> 
> Kellyb, I hope it's only a matter of hours for you. :hugs: When do you go back to the midwife next? Is it 2x a week at this point?Click to expand...

Hey MyTurnYet--
We haven't set up 2x a week yet, but she is having me going in for an ultrasound this morning, so I should get more info. Otherwise, we meet again on Wednesday, which would make 40 + 14 days. Oh, I'm just hoping he's out before then. What an emotional roller coaster this has become!


----------



## kellyb

franny_k said:


> Blah - bump looking low low low!
> 
> Babyhopes - I really do remember the feelings of being near/ post due date and still no sign. With DD I really didn't have any signs, at least you're having some. I've also done some cleaning. Got all of the blankets and the playgym out of the loft to give them a good clean.
> 
> Leopard - gotta love the eviction notie. Hope they're listening!
> 
> 
> Mum2Liam - I've had a terrible night too. Came downstairs around 12ish, fell asleep on sofa. Woke up around 3. Went back up to bed. Slept til 6, then 7.30. Felt CRAP so went back to bed until 12ish as OH has taken DD out for morning (sometimes he has his uses!). Woke up feeling slightly better.
> 
> Today: Back ache definitely better and cramps too. Am thinking that perhaps I just overdid it last few days? And I'm still early on at 37 weeks. I'm just so desperate to avoid a repeat section. Rubbed some clary sage on bump but it just made me feel sick. However, I did sleep after that...
> 
> So the full moon theory worked for none of us?! Pah!

Yeah, what the eff on the full moon? Just another myth in my book! Ugh.


----------



## open lotus

I am 38 weeks,have come to join in :)


----------



## Beccy23

i had bad bh and reallly bad back ache all last night and alll today, to be completely honest i dont mind if he wanted to wait a week but do i really have to have all this pain that goes with coming upto due date and going over due? answer = no! so quit it or come out looooooooooooool


----------



## Gems89

My Clary sage was £8.99!!! I'm on my second bottle!!!

I've been stalking this thread but not posted yet, had a few signs last week, false labour for a few hours which was agony!

Have been really poorly this week with a bug but all better today!!! My first "normal" poo for a few days LOL!!!

Have my fingers crossed for you all!

Just about to sit on my ball and have a bounce whilst watching x=factor, rub some clary sage into bump, take my RLT and EPO, might "treat" OH to a BJ tehehe He has no clue it will help, he just thinks all his Christmases have come at once!

Anything else I can try, nipples are too sore to tweak =[


----------



## babydustcass

HaHa all his Christmas'! :D :D


----------



## franny_k

Ugh, the clary sage makes me feel sick...forgot to drink my RLT so off to drink it now.

Gems89 - glad you're feeling better! Think I had false labour last night. Was in a lot of pain but it all just vanished today! Am resigning myself to being sliced and diced a week on Tuesday.

Open Lotus- hello! Any signs?

Have just written out DDs "routine" for my mum as I'm sure that I'll end up having this bloody section on 22nd. Took me an hour to write it. We don't have set times for things, or I thought we didn't, but it seems that organising my toddler is actually a pretty incredible logistic feat, factoring in her toddler groups, snacks, feeding times, other activities. Phew! No wonder I'm tired! In fact, feeling quite impressed with how well I've done over past few weeks considering I've felt crap and still managed to keep on top of things. CBeebies has been a lifesaver, I have to add!


----------



## babydustcass

how many RLTs are you ladies drinking/taking a day? I seem to only manage around 3/4 a day and I forget to have any more


----------



## franny_k

Babydust - I'm lucky if I get two down me! I keep forgetting. And I've got a maximum of 9 days left. I might have to consider having it intravenously!


----------



## Blah11

i gave up on RLT :blush:


----------



## Gems89

I've just been taking the capsules, the tea is yucky!

I have 3 or 4 tablets a day, not sure if its too much or not enough

OH is doing my head in tonight!


----------



## babydustcass

lol i would rather have a cuppa tea


----------



## Leopard

Emotional breakdown = impending labor?


----------



## wtt :)

I actually love the taste of RLT and drink about 2-4 cups a day, usually two though. I heard it helps shorten the pushing stage so i drink it more to tone the uterus than try to induce labor ;)


----------



## open lotus

hiya ladies

well babies head definatley pressuring down today.
I feel sick,and I just had to go lay down tonight.
I feel a little feverish and my legs ache.
bump keeps getting hard,mthough there's no pain,its just aching around my back and belly.


how about anyone else?any signs?


----------



## Sarah24

Definately more pressure as well. A few other things but might just be symptom spotting : /


----------



## aley28

Leopard said:


> Emotional breakdown = impending labor?

I'm curious, too... The All-Knowing Google was not helpful on that one! :haha: There were a couple sites that said being "more emotional" is a sign, but :shrug: I dunno.

I was working on clearing out the nursery (because I'm a lazy ass and STILL haven't finished in there) today and had a giant contraction... my bump looked like I was sucking it in, I swear it went down to half its usual size. Even my sister could see that my bump was smaller until the contraction [fiiiinnnaally] ended. It didn't hurt, though was very uncomfortable and easily lasted 45-50 seconds. The longest one I've had so far, though not the most painful. I just wish they'd start coming RIGHT NOW every 3-4 minutes... c'mon little guy... Momma's ready!! :haha:

Also, every time I sit, squat or bend over, I feel like he's going to get birthed out my butt. :rofl: Lots and lots of pressure down there, at the point now where I don't really feel like I can sit normal... but I can breathe normally for the first time in months!

No more diarrhea... I don't think I've ever in my whole life wanted to have diarrhea. :haha: I was really hoping yesterday was the start of a clearout, but I guess not. :shrug:

I am exhausted beyond expression. I've been really tired for most of this pregnancy... but this... this is just unreal. This is worse than the first trimester fatigue. I was trying to turn on a cartoon for my son this morning, and kept falling asleep while I tried to navigate the DVR menu. But then by nighttime, I can't sleep. I'll probably be awake until midnight again tonight... :dohh:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Pretty sure I had bloody show this morning. Some cramping like AF is on the way and the runs. Hoping things are starting...if not now than soon. Afraid to get too excited for a false alarm. Have been ball bouncing and trying to walk a little.

Kellyb, how was your ultrasound?


----------



## open lotus

all sounds very positive ,i believe any change that we don't usually experience is good too.
:thumbup:

this morning I thought i needed the loo,but there was nothing,I figure it must be baby's head:)yey:)


thats giant contraction sounds promising.heres to hoping they keep on coming :)


I don't think mine are getting any stronger,though they have been nice and regular all day.
normally I have these like braxtony things a couple of time a day,or even once a day,but today has been the whole day through with some discomfort low down in my belly.

its so exciting isnt it?anytime soon we will meet our baby :) yey :)

I am going to read,relax,get lots of rest and pamper myself until she is ready to come and meet us :)

:mamafy::mamafy::mamafy:


----------



## Leopard

Ended up having to force myself to have a nap. Was sitting down earlier and my legs randomly just went really sore and my feet felt like someone had stabbed them. Went to lay down and had 3 of the most excruciating back contractions and then I moved to change my position and they moved into my abdomen and legs :cry: So painful but they dropped off. So now I don't know if it was something or nothing but I just woke up and feel like crap.


----------



## babyhopes2010

10.28am i had pains for 30secs-like proper ouch i cried pain.
10.59 again
11.23 again
and now NOTHING! :hissy:


----------



## Leopard

Aye I know that feeling Clare. I have back and stomach ache and have had contractions on and off all dy but nothing is progressing :cry:


----------



## franny_k

Surely one of us has got to go sooooooooooooooooooooon?! Babyhopes and Leopard - you both have had so many signs, it has to be imminent?


----------



## babyhopes2010

what i felt 3 times.wasnt like painful braxton hicks.i mean i have high pain thresholds and this made my eyes water.it went from my grion all the way up my knicker lines and travelled past my belly button :( ouchy! if thats anything like labour ill have some drugs please LOL


----------



## franny_k

Babyhopes - when I went into labour with DD I just "knew" it was labour. I'd had tightenings of my bump but no proper BHs/ weaker contractions. I just went straight to the real thing! And the feeling was that they just took over my whole body. I could breathe through them, they weren't excruciatingly painful but they made me stop what I was doing and they were all I could concentrate on. I think that what you're describing sounds promising! I remember thinking, if this is the beginning OMG I will so have pain relief!


----------



## chele

So here's me:
Thursday night 11pm-7am Friday morning, contractions every ten minutes lasting 30 seconds. 3 contractions around 9-10am, 4 contractions between 12.15 and 1.30pm. Nothing but a few tightenings Friday evening, then lost my plug at 10pm (brown and pink), two more contractions then nothing.
Saturday-one contraction all day and a few tightenings. Lost a bit more plug Saturday morning
Today- two tightenings only. Lost a tiny bit more plug this am.

I'm so sick of this!


----------



## Blah11

I cant even remember what my first contractions felt like :wacko: my waters broke first so I knew I was in labour anyway plus they were ALL back contractions.

i remember being hooked up to the monitor cos i had high bp and the mw telling me i wasnt contracting :growlmad: It wasnt til I had an internal by the doc and she said she could see the babies head and hair that they released she was back to back anyway.


----------



## Tizy

Hello, been following everyone avidly on here, I think I may be in early labour but I'm not sure. 

I've not had any plug loss, show or clearout, last time I saw the MW baby was 3/5th engaged but last night I thought it was the start of labour, was having regular BH style tightenings but with some pain radiating from my back to front of belly, my tummy was rock hard on and off for 3hours and then it just stopped! 

Had a great nights sleep, me and OH tried to DTD this morning but we just couldn't get a rythem going for long enough so no magic juice for me! This morning we went on a walk (about a mile) been shattered this aft and still with the periody achey cramps to my back and lower abdomen. 

Do you guys think this sounds like something is starting? Or just wishful thinking, I'm so shattered and my boy bump is now huge! Surely he won't wanna be in there much longer! 

I wish my waters would break and then I'd know for sure something is gonna happen!

Wishing you all lots of labour dust Xx


----------



## aley28

It sounds promising, Tizy! Maybe try sex again this evening? I'm trying to walk and be up and around as much as possible... it seems to get the BHs going... but it really does get exhausting. :flower:

I'm with you! I wish my waters would just go, then there's no guessing... you know labor is going to either start very soon or induction is going to happen. :haha: :wacko:

Nothing new for me since last night. :shrug: Went to bed early-ish though, and got almost a solid 8 hours in (not enough, but much better than the past few nghts :haha:).

I am nesting a little bit... its all about the details. :haha:


----------



## Tizy

You're right Aley it's all about the details!  

Will be bouncing on my ball again later too. I'm the same I get strong and frequent BH's when active and then they slow down when I'm resting. I never know whether to try and keep them going by pacing and bouncing in the hope that they'll turn into true labour or whether to just give up, rest and leave it to my body to initiate things properly. What do you think? xxx


----------



## lynnikins

ive finally got my ball all the way blown up now still got to order the liner and pump kit hire for my pool so baby best not arrive till its here lol but i had no "signs" other than slight BH (that were actually early labour contractions ) with ds2 and when they induced me it took less than 8 hrs for him to show up


----------



## babydustcass

we have had a super LAZY day today, our first in MONTHS! One of those days where you do absoltely nothing, all three of us even had a kip on the sofa and not one of us got dressed. Ah, its been so lovely. Its been one of those years where we have barely had any time to rest, which is part of the reason this pregnancy has gone so fast! I didnt go on maternity leave until just after 37 weeks, and since then we have been decorating the house aggressively with the forth coming birth in mind.

I had a good nights sleep last night too, only waking a couple of times for the loo/drink. I think that was the effects of walking around town Christmas shopping and then food shopping for 4 hrs yesterday. 
So because we have had such a sloppy day, OH and I have decided that a long walk will do us both the world of good tonight. Feeling a little bit crampy on and off since yesterday and had even more mucus plug, although its only clear stretchy snot like globs so still looking out for the browny/bloody stuff.

Come on ladies, we need to start bringing some bundles to this thread!


----------



## Gems89

Been nesting all day and my hips and groin are sooo painful! Not nested at all until last night, to be honest I've been soo lazy, I didnt even finish packing my hospital bag till this morning!

Horrid heartburn for the past few days, I'm sure the pie and rast potatoes for dinner didn't help haha!

I am so ready for this little man now, just wish my waters would break so I can get on with it!

No amount of bouncing, EPO, RLT, Clary Sage or orgasms are doing it for me, even gave OH a BJ last night, thats desperation for you! All I seem to be doing is walking!!


----------



## Blah11

nothing is working for me either LOL i have no early labour signs at all. Just plug loss here and there and soft BMs that have been that way for a good week or so.. sigh.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm 37 weeks tomorrow and no signs yet which is obviously good really as not full term quite yet

Been taking rlt since 31 weeks and epo from 34 weeks, tomorrow i will start everything else!


----------



## open lotus

hiya ladies

same here,lots of pressure,bump keeps going hard but nothing else yet.
I still have period like aches at the front.
my kidneys were aching this morning,but theres no infection or anything.I think
my little girl is gradually moving down,I am acting patient,relaxing,taking baths,eating well,reading...
I bought her some lovely little baby grows today .

I too slept well.I have had a few sleep ins these last days...whilst we can right!

I am so excited,I can't wait for us to birth our bundles.

****birthing dust sprinkled***


----------



## Gems89

I have the most sorest boobs, my whole nipple and breast around it is red and warm to touch, any ideas?

I just had a bath ans was painful to even apply soap =[


----------



## aley28

Gems, try a cool compress of some kind, maybe? Might feel good if nothing else. :wacko:

Sad news from me... LO was engaged the past couple of days, but he seems to have popped back out, as I can't sit down and breath at the same time again. :( Frustrating!!!


----------



## Dragonfly

mine started with a pain in the ass, in anus like I was being stabbed. I didnt know till hours later it was start of labor as I wasnt told about that sign. I thought I had trapped wind.


----------



## open lotus

cabbage leaves on the breasts works a treat,sounds mad,but I was told about it years ago and seemed to calm them down at least.

your baby will be getting into the right position for birth,he/she will pop back in I am sure :)
I have an 8 year old boy who was like that.


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Gems, try a cool compress of some kind, maybe? Might feel good if nothing else. :wacko:
> 
> Sad news from me... LO was engaged the past couple of days, but he seems to have popped back out, as I can't sit down and breath at the same time again. :( Frustrating!!!

I wouldn't worry about engagement at all. My daughter was only 3/5 or something at 6-7cm :shrug:


----------



## chele

Blah11 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Gems, try a cool compress of some kind, maybe? Might feel good if nothing else. :wacko:
> 
> Sad news from me... LO was engaged the past couple of days, but he seems to have popped back out, as I can't sit down and breath at the same time again. :( Frustrating!!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about engagement at all. My daughter was only 3/5 or something at 6-7cm :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm soooo happy to read that!


----------



## Ol1vertwist

This thread reminds me of the TTC symptoms threads, gosh - how far we have come :)

My symptoms:
Discharge
Achy back
Achy lower abdomen 
Ad hoc sharp pains in pelvis region
Lower back and belly feel really warm - not sure why
Baby's movements feel really tight so could be BHs
Baby feels like she is very low down 
I was 3/5ths engaged at 37 weeks
Slept really well last night only waking once to visit the toilet


----------



## Leopard

I actually woke up early for absolutely no conceivable reason. What's going on there :wacko:
I have a really crampy/sore abdomen and it's not nice and my legs are sore and so too is my back achy. I hope this dear child hurries up, or I'll go insane!


----------



## star_light

contractions died for 2 days now......leaking of fresh colostrum yellow in colour.[having it for weeks now but it dried up on nipples now its runny]..having preasure on my bladder and rectum ....vomitting...strong BH ...and now achey bump..crampy back...hope full....;}


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Gems, try a cool compress of some kind, maybe? Might feel good if nothing else. :wacko:
> 
> Sad news from me... LO was engaged the past couple of days, but he seems to have popped back out, as I can't sit down and breath at the same time again. :( Frustrating!!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry about engagement at all. My daughter was only 3/5 or something at 6-7cm :shrug:Click to expand...

That does make me feel better! :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

I made a thread about this but i have had pins and needles down my bump tonight followed by a really sore stomach. I thought I was about to have explosive diarrhea and rushed to the toilet but no, nothing! This was about 20 mins ago and nothing since. RANDOM.


----------



## Leopard

Maybe a sign Blah?

MrsTurner had her little boy :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I was hoping it was tbh but like I said, nothing else :(


----------



## Blah11

oh yay congrats to her :happydance: More babies now!


----------



## Leopard

I know, I'm totally jealous lol.


----------



## Blah11

well we've had 3 LO announcements today - jenny, mrsturner and babygoose :)

maybe we're on a baby roll!


----------



## Leopard

Well I am off to the hospital soon for a check up, maybe they'll tell me I'm having her *fingers crossed* lol!


----------



## open lotus

> well we've had 3 LO announcements today - jenny, mrsturner and babygoose

wow thats fantastic,congrats to them :)
I bet I will be last :)

tonight:

* belly feels swollen
* shooting sensations down lower sides of my belly
* slightly nauseous
* slight backache
* a little nesty too.want everything absalutely sparkly clean :)



:hugs: to all.


----------



## open lotus

I cant sleep

I have really aching numb thighs,my sides always ache and shooting sensations down each side of my belly.


----------



## aley28

I spent all day on my feet again, so my legs and feet are absolutely aching. But! I got some fantastic contractions while doing so... a few more of the gigantic ones that made my bump half its usual size. My bump looks smaller in general to me, actually... I should take some more pictures tomorrow to compare. :shrug:

I've got the need to have everything sparkly clean too, open lotus. :wacko: I kind of feel like if I can't manage to clean it all the way to sparkling, then I don't want to clean it at all! :rofl: For instance, I was sweeping the floor in the kitchen today and when I realized I didn't have the energy to mop it as well, I almost just stopped sweeping. :rofl: Pregnancy turns me into a nutjob, I swear. :haha:

Tried some nipple stimulation tonight, but only got about 2 minutes into it and I got bored. :rofl: I thought it would be a nice way to kill time while waiting for my son to fall to sleep, but, um... yaaaaaaaawn. :dohh:


----------



## Shanelley

Im due on friday, and have had nothing!!!!!! :(


----------



## shortie1990

I've no signs here, I keep asking OH to :dtd: he won't! :growlmad: its not like this pregnant over tired me is very sexy to convince him otherwise either :dohh: I'll have to bribe him!!


----------



## Gems89

shortie1990 said:


> I've no signs here, I keep asking OH to :dtd: he won't! :growlmad: its not like this pregnant over tired me is very sexy to convince him otherwise either :dohh: I'll have to bribe him!!

I tried BEGGING OH to DTD last night and he flat out refused, said its waay too wierd! I got the right hump and am still not talking to him! :growlmad:

Still no signs, off to do the school run in a mo, then some cleaning, the floors need a good scrub! :winkwink:

Then off to get little man at 12, home for lunch and off to see the midwife, will get to discuss the sweep my consultant suggested for next friday and an induction for 41 weeks, hopefully she can book one so the end is in sight, at the moment its killing me not knowing anything, I really don't think hes going to come out without a fight and some strong medication!!

How are you ladies this morning? xx


----------



## shortie1990

I've been asking him all week, sayin he had his manly duties to fulfill :haha: hunk it's going to have to be bribing / begging tonight, might just whip his pants down and force him :haha: I'm desperate! I'm uncomfortable! :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

I've not attempted sex in months! Might suggest it to oh although I doubt hell be too keen lol.

Last night in bed Lo was going mad! He wriggled down for about an hour non stop, I thought he was gonna break my waters but no :/ quieter this morning though.
I lost a huge bit of plug this morning too but no blood in it :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Can i jump in... i no im a few weeks off cooked yet but started to get a little worried... 

On sat i noticed my bump was sore, very bruised. Ignored it because i thought shed just moved, had the same yesterday but quite a weird stomach. Had the feeling of upset stomach, was able to go but not upset stomach. ( iv had constipation for about a month now)
Last night i was out and was very uncomfortable took it as the way i was sat, got home and it got worse. Went to bed to sleep it off and everytime i got up for a wee i was in so much pain, and pressure i thought my waters were gunna burst. 
This morning im so sore, uncomfortable, keep getting niggling pains on my pubic bone and back and my bump is sore. I have such bad pressure on my bum but cant go to the loo. Shes also very unsettled... 

start of something?? or nothing?


----------



## babyhopes2010

tracie: sounds like normal things to me.it gets more and more uncomfortable now.

AFM had sex last night,it was so funny! its so difficult when im 40wks preg :rofl:

dull aches now but nothing exciting :(


----------



## Blah11

Sounds normal to me too unfortunately tracie :( Aslong as your pain isnt a wave, its ok. Constant aches aren't labour pains. It's prob just how your lo is positioned quite low now and its putting pressure on your pelvis.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

thats the thing its not constant... not like a period pain would be. Its like a bruised BH if that makes sence. not enough to make me scream but enough to make me wanna walk about because i feel unsettled. just happens to be its been since last night it got worse.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Think its scared me that its come outta nowhere. makes me very anxious. :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

Tracie87 said:


> thats the thing its not constant... not like a period pain would be. Its like a bruised BH if that makes sence. not enough to make me scream but enough to make me wanna walk about because i feel unsettled. just happens to be its been since last night it got worse.

you may have spd. but tbh late third tri is just one after another of uncomfotable things.babies prob head down and pushing against cervix and thats the pains ur getting.

if your waters break or are bleeding call up hospital x


----------



## Blah11

You know your body best, if you really think something is odd, no harm in going to see a mw :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:sulk:Happy due date to me :( :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

Happy edd!


----------



## Gems89

Happy EDD baby hopes,

Thought I was having contractions this morning, NOPE just bad wind! :blush: must be all the cabbage I ate yesterday haha!


----------



## Tizy

Happy EDD babyhopes, aw you must feel frustrated now! 

I had a quieter night than saturday night when I had loads of strong BH's and pains alongside. Yesterday I just had periody aches and shooting pains up side of bump. Last night didn't sleep great which is unlike me and my hips are really sore. 

So far, everything seems quieter including the baby, still the odd movement but he's definitely quiet, I wonder if that's a sign. 

Is Leopard in labour then? 

Han Xxx


----------



## Blah11

yes shes well on her way now hopefully :)


I went back to bed for an hour after LO had left with her daddy for nursery and i woke up thinking i had contractions but no, I was sleeping on my stomach and totally squashing LO :shock: so now i have a very tender bump where he was pushing against the mattress :dohh:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Tracie hope I can help:) what u r describing is exactly what happened to me last week, it was for 2 days straight and I ended up going to labour ward to be checked out. An ob saw me and he explained it was ligament pain/spd! My pubic bone was very sore and my belly felt bruised, I also couldnt get comfortable and it kept me up all night. Heat packs do help alot, an a soft massage never goes astray! If it persists def get checked out tho Hun. Mine has subsided for now! I also found out baby is now 3/5 engaged so that could be ur bubba engaging too and causing the extra pressure? Best of luck xo


----------



## babydustcass

Morning ladies,

how are you all this morning?

Happy EDD Babyhopes

We are off Christmas shopping today whilst LO is at nursery. The plan was to do all Christmas shopping once baby is here, but perhaps thats not the greatest idea at all. 
I am hoping the walking will help things along. We went for a brisk walk last night, which maybe helped baby to move down more as I feel really low and had lots of shooting pains up my foof last night and today. 

Blah, I tried out the 'self check' and honestly it feels so different up there now compared to when i was TTC checking my cervix. TMI It feels like my cervix is more to the side so i dont even know if thats my cervix? nevermind, ill leave that to the professionals when its time lol


----------



## Blah11

Mine is still highish but a lottt lower than it was during early 3rd tri cos I couldnt even reach it then. Mine feels like a squishy O donut shape with a hole in the middle i can put my finger in :)! I cant reach my inner cervix yet.


----------



## Belle25

I have no signs at all :-(
Come on baby!! 
Anyone else?
xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Tracie hope I can help:) what u r describing is exactly what happened to me last week, it was for 2 days straight and I ended up going to labour ward to be checked out. An ob saw me and he explained it was ligament pain/spd! My pubic bone was very sore and my belly felt bruised, I also couldnt get comfortable and it kept me up all night. Heat packs do help alot, an a soft massage never goes astray! If it persists def get checked out tho Hun. Mine has subsided for now! I also found out baby is now 3/5 engaged so that could be ur bubba engaging too and causing the extra pressure? Best of luck xo

I just explained it all to my HV and she said sounds like shes engaged. im starting to agree... im walking like john wayne when i walk up the stairs lol.


----------



## wtt :)

no signs just more lower backache and a lot of Braxtons. no plug loss, show or anything in that direction. Approaching my due date fast now! wow never thought i would make it that far!


----------



## Belle25

wtt :) said:


> no signs just more lower backache and a lot of Braxtons. no plug loss, show or anything in that direction. Approaching my due date fast now! wow never thought i would make it that far!

Hope we get soon signs soon! 
:flower:
xx


----------



## Gems89

Fingers crossed for Leopard!


----------



## jellybeansmum

i dunno if i get BH! i feel baby moving alot and pushing out but whether theres BH i jyts dont know
had period like cramps on and off for a few days, the pressure down below is getting stronger 
hips and pubic bone getting very sore like its all pulling apart!
we had our baby shower on saturday and everyones telling me im carrying low, no one thinks il get to my due date! i dont mind as long as baba is safe!


----------



## wtt :)

ha, that's what they told me at my baby shower too... and here i am, 3 days before my due date! STILL pregnant! :lol:


----------



## Blah11

i have said i will go into labour late 38 early 39 weeks but now its approaching i dont see it happening!


----------



## mum2liam

well yesterday i was down on my knees scrubbing my kitchen floor, giving it all that i had lol, didnt really do anything apart from give me sore hands and knees haha.

today i went through my hospital bag again, and rearranged it, cleaned bathroom, on suite, polished, tidied, and going to do a bit of bouncing! bit sore cos ive maybe over done it a little, and my discharge (sorry ) has increased and is a creamy snotty green colour, not aure if this is plug or not, cant remember if i even lost it the last 2 times! 

xx


----------



## Gems89

I'm off to see the MW for my 38 week appointment, wish me luck and will update you on my return!

See you soon ladies!


----------



## akabenoit

No signs yet for me :-( I've been 2 cm dilated and 80% effaced for a few weeks now, and baby has been dropped for about a month...but nothing else!!!!! OH was convinced she was coming early, but my mw says she seems perfectly snug and happy in my belly. Haven't lost any plug and have only had scattered BH that never amount to anything. 

Have tried everything to get her out, too. Loads, and I mean loads, of DTD, long walks, spicy food, etc. I raked the entire yard yesterday and even split some wood without any signs of anything! Oh well 

Hang in there ladies, our LOs can't stay in there forever!


----------



## Gems89

So I am back, she didn't check cervix or anything, bubs is still not engaged but she said not to worry as he should just need a few strong contractions for him to get his bum in gear!

BP was perfect and measuring at exactly 38 weeks,

I still weigh 4kg less than my first booking in appointment which I am mega happy about!

Got a sweep Monday where I will be 39+2 and another the monday after and induction booked for the 3rd, fingers crossed he is here before then!!

Really happy with how that went! And DS behaved sooo well as I didn't have a sitter.

How has everyones days been?


----------



## Blah11

Glad your appointment went well :)!


Im waiting on my monster coming back from nursery. My mum is picking her up just now.


----------



## MyTurnYet

So had the bloody show and a lot of cramping Saturday...contractions on and off, but I stopped timing them because I've had them coming at regular intervals for weeks (last week was 5-8 minutes apart at the doctor). Now no more cramping and no baby in sight. I thought for sure it was starting Saturday. Going to the doctor today and hoping they'll say I at least progressed some. Was 1 cm and 80% effaced last Wednesday.


----------



## wtt :)

Today i feel exactly the same i feel when i get my period. Some lose stool along with the cramping and some nausea. Next appt is tomorrow. We'll see what she says.


----------



## Blah11

Ive felt a bit off today too. Only 1 BM and baby is moving as normal but I just feel heavy in my uterus and had a few cramps earlier. Hopefully I'll go into labour in the next few days!


----------



## MyTurnYet

wtt :) said:


> Today i feel exactly the same i feel when i get my period. Some lose stool along with the cramping and some nausea. Next appt is tomorrow. We'll see what she says.

That's exactly what I felt like on Saturday...


----------



## wtt :)

MyTurnYet said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Today i feel exactly the same i feel when i get my period. Some lose stool along with the cramping and some nausea. Next appt is tomorrow. We'll see what she says.
> 
> That's exactly what I felt like on Saturday...Click to expand...

I haven't had any type of "show" yet. Last week my doctor said he'll probably come around his due date so could still be a few days for me. But i don't want to wait !!! :brat:


----------



## Gems89

I am having really heavy feelings in my pelvis, like its stretching, its a dull ache, can anyone enlighten me, baby isn't even engaged!


----------



## babyhopes2010

just feeling like crying! im so fed up :cry:

got a call from receptionist,she said dr will call 10.30am tommorow as test result its abnormal.
she wouldnt tell me what test result.

iv had GD test,urine test and strep B test.

im feeling so stressed why cant they ring me! :hissy: instead leave me with that and im supposed to sleep :(


----------



## Gems89

Chin up babyhopes, do you have an induction booked? xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Gems89 said:


> Chin up babyhopes, do you have an induction booked? xx

Nope :(


----------



## aley28

Hopefully its nothing serious, babyhopes! :hugs:

So glad Leopard is in labor! Who's next?! :haha:

I'm getting sick. :wacko: Sore throat, stuffy nose, general crappy feeling all about. Just like in the first trimester, I honestly can't tell if I'm hungry or about to throw up. Scared to eat in case it makes me vomit! :haha: Its possible I'm both hungry and nauseous ... :shrug:

I have lost my appetite... I'm at that point where I just want to eat a half a sandwich or a piece of toast. :shrug:

Weighed myself this morning, and am down by 1.5lbs from 2 weeks ago... is losing a bit of weight a sign of incoming labor, or is it just something that happens near the end? :shrug:

Lost some more plug this morning. :sick: I wish the thing would just come out all at once so I can stop looking at it. :rofl: Its so gross! :rofl: :sick:


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Babyhopes - that is awful - how can they do that to someone, I would have serious words with them about that. Try not to worry tho.

I had regular lower belly pains throughout the night, started timing them and they were approx 1 min long every 3-4 minutes - mixed with constant back ache - I'm uncomfortable today and baby feels like she is lock and loaded and ready to pop out, but no bloody show, waters broken or anything so assuming this is pre/false/practice labour or something.


----------



## Summons619

Just came from my doc appt im still 3cm but im 100% effaced contractions are still irregular still
having loads of pressure and lots of mucus discharge gosh how much is up in there I had my bloody show last monday but been slowly loosing my plug since 32wks hopefully something is happening!!!


----------



## cpalmer27

im only 30+2 wks and have been having quite a few of the syptoms i have been having loads of BH for a while now, but last 3 weeks get them all day every day about every 5 mins but as im not dilating no one has been worried the last 2 wks i have has sharp pains down below abit like pins and niddles kind of feeling or as though the baby has an elastoc band and is pinging it against my bits from the inside, then last couple of days have alot of pressure down there almost had a little pee come out earlier was not impressed been doing so many pelvic floors! also increased discharge and abit watery! for any of you that have had babies before or are experiencing these sysptoms does it seem likely my LO will be earlier than the 9 weeks i have left! have MW on wed so was going to mention all above to her but want to know what all you lot think! xx


----------



## wtt :)

Oh babyhopes, i'm sure it's nothing serious as they would have wanted you to come in right away if it had been :hugs:
Lol @ the mucus plug - wish i would lose mine already! Maybe i have and haven't noticed? :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

my LO feels sooo low. I'll be surprised if hes still only 1/5 on Thurs at MW appointment!

Gonna have a bath with clary sage in a bit. Really done being pregnant. Today Ive just felt crappy all day. I have so much pressure and my bits feel all swollen plus my SPD has been kicked up a notch, waah.


----------



## Gems89

I need to wash my hair tonight so going to put some in the burner then rub some in to bump, may even step it up a bit and tweak my nipples, do you think it will be less sore if I used some baby oil? Sorry for the TMI just really want to get this show on the road! 

Attempted to check my cervix earlier, I have no idea what I am looking for and couldn't feel anything like others had described with my finger in all the way, maybe its too high up and im not dilated or effaced at all?

Meh!


----------



## Blah11

yeah I'd use lube, especially since you have said your boobs have been sore anyway.


You maybe just have a high cervix anyway hun. I only know mine is lower cos ive felt it (or not felt it) when its high and low from my TTC days!


----------



## Gems89

Ah right! 

Just a quick question blah, how many drops of the clary sage do you use, I'm sure you said your mum was a holistic therapist before, maybe not! I use about 5 drops in with some sweet almond oil, my OH says I smell like a grannies handbag but I cant smell it so much anymore haha, maybe I've gotten too used to it so it wont do anything?


----------



## Blah11

I use way too much :rofl: but you really only need a few drops, 5 is ideal :) If you're gonna put it in your bath, mix it with some milk first or the oil will just sit ontop of the water. Amelie and OH hate the smell too, i dont mind it!


----------



## Gems89

I just put it in with the bubble bath usually lol, oops!

My son Dominic hates the smell too, he said I smell like Daddies farts, charming! He's 3 and 3 months and anything to do with farts, poo, wee and burps are hilarious!

Ah well! They can put up with it, we have to put up with being pregnant for nearly 10 months and then getting the little rascals out they can put up with a bit up a stink haha!


----------



## open lotus

anyone have days when there's no signs at all?
thats me today xx


----------



## aley28

open lotus said:


> anyone have days when there's no signs at all?
> thats me today xx

Yes. Hate those days...

Or the day will start out promising with a chunk of mucus plug on the TP after my first pee of the day and then... nothing until the usual handful of BHs while cooking dinner or cleaning up from dinner. So frustrating!

I still feel really crummy... Was dry heaving into the toilet just after my last post. Not sure what's going on. I tried to eat a bit, but that's not helping. Will probably spend the rest of the day drinking water. :wacko:


----------



## Sini

Boo all Ive got to offer is increased discharge.. Which means NOTHING :D:D


----------



## Blah11

I had signs earlier but now, nothing! Just been for a bath too and feel very relaxed but like nothing is happening haha


----------



## Blah11

Gems89 said:


> I just put it in with the bubble bath usually lol, oops!
> 
> My son Dominic hates the smell too, he said I smell like Daddies farts, charming! He's 3 and 3 months and anything to do with farts, poo, wee and burps are hilarious!
> 
> Ah well! They can put up with it, we have to put up with being pregnant for nearly 10 months and then getting the little rascals out they can put up with a bit up a stink haha!

my little brother is called dominic :) not 'met' another one before! Amelie has been into toilet humour for about 4 months.. rather early and not very lady like!


----------



## marie1112

Hmmmm I'm pretty sure the baby dropped this weekend... and I'm pretty sure I just lost my mucus plug - it was clear/white/yellow and looked like a nasty snot glob, ewwwww LOL. :haha: Which of course, means nothing, she could come soon, or could just be teasing me, lol.


----------



## open lotus

bit of backache this evening,thats about it for me today :)
I feel for all of you so much.
will be great when we are posting birth stories and pictures of our little ones :)

much much love xx


----------



## Blah11

Argh he's headbutting my cervix whilst kicking my left hip  PAIN. Honestly I have no idea how he doesn't break his little water sac when he kicks and moves so strongly :shrug:


I need some lemon curd on toast now :(


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Tracie87 said:


> Jamaris Mummy said:
> 
> 
> Tracie hope I can help:) what u r describing is exactly what happened to me last week, it was for 2 days straight and I ended up going to labour ward to be checked out. An ob saw me and he explained it was ligament pain/spd! My pubic bone was very sore and my belly felt bruised, I also couldnt get comfortable and it kept me up all night. Heat packs do help alot, an a soft massage never goes astray! If it persists def get checked out tho Hun. Mine has subsided for now! I also found out baby is now 3/5 engaged so that could be ur bubba engaging too and causing the extra pressure? Best of luck xo
> 
> I just explained it all to my HV and she said sounds like shes engaged. im starting to agree... im walking like john wayne when i walk up the stairs lol.Click to expand...

lol, Yeop thats how it feels:) not much longer now! xo


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> Argh he's headbutting my cervix whilst kicking my left hip  PAIN. Honestly I have no idea how he doesn't break his little water sac when he kicks and moves so strongly :shrug:
> 
> 
> I need some lemon curd on toast now :(

Auuugh... headbutting cervix is no fun! My first never did that at all. :wacko: This little guy does it every day! And I ALWAYS think my waters are going to go just after it happens :haha: After a solid 10 weeks of it or so, you'd think I'd give it up. But, seriously... it hurts!

Nothing much today besides the plug this morning... currently getting my nightly BHs. :coffee:


----------



## NawlinsMama

Not much for me until this afternoon - now I've got some pretty intense, period-like cramping. No pattern that I can discern, so I guess I should have some water and a lie down (HA! Not likely, as my two-year-old just had ice cream!). My mother's convinced that this is it, and is packing her suitcase as I write this. :haha: I feel bad for disappointing her, but at this point I'm convinced that LO will be a December baby for sure!

Doctors appointment tomorrow, so I'll get to see if these cramps are actually getting me anywhere! :thumbup:


----------



## Gems89

Nothing in the night, woke up with really achey back and legs, just getting Dominic fed and dressed, he is excited for his school photo's at pre-school today! He said they didn't do shapes yesterday and did smile practice instead, his best smile is the cheesiest thing I have ever seen, such a cutie!

Never did any clary sage or nipple stimulation last night, I ended up passing out in bed by 9:30, OH stayed up and played xbox and woke me up coming to bed at midnight, humph!

Still have the urge to get this place ready for bubba, going to set up the sterizer and that today.

How are you all this cloudy and dreary morning?


----------



## shortie1990

Still pregnant, 10 days till due date, 24 days left AT THE MOST left of being pregnant! Cannot wait! I'm so uncomfortable!

Off out for lunch with my friend today though, I'm so exhausted though, I'd rather just sit in and do nothing! :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

I didn't sleep that well and oh slept in, amelie was a screaming nightmare cos she didn't want to go to nursery :dohh:

No symptoms at all this morning cept usual plug stuff. Bit bored of it now! Have to wAlk to collect amelie today so maybe the 3 mile walk will get something going... Doubt it. 4 days til the gestation I had amelie on.


----------



## MyTurnYet

FYI, still here and 90% effaced and still only 1 cm dilated. Doctor told me today that bloody show is basically MEANINGLESS for predicting whether or not labor will start soon. I may be going for an induction Monday at 41+3. :sad1:


----------



## babyhopes2010

still pregnant! its my bday today!wohooo


----------



## Tizy

Happy birthday babyhopes - wishing you the most wonderful birthday present ever!

I'm off to my 38 week MW check this morning, I've had nothing else since saturday symptom wise-humph! But still 12 days to goso I suppose I shouldn't be complaining just yet! I'm just so uncomfy. Anyway report back later X


----------



## MyTurnYet

Happy birthday babyhopes!

Good luck at your appt. Tizzy!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Hi, have been stalking this thread for a while, I'm due on the 27th Nov and have 3 boys already, all of them late and my last was a horrible induction. Really want this one (first girl) to be early. Have been taking RLT, EPO, bouncing on ball, massaging Clary Sage and had a Bath with Clary Sage yesterday and did nipple stimulation in the bath but its just weird but did give me a massive BH. 

Lost some plug this morning (never saw my plug before with the others, or maybe I didn't know what to look for before!)

Went for long walk on Saturday and had loads of Strong BH and regular that I had to breathe through but never amounted to anything. Sunday had a few sharp pain in the cervix (like someone jabbing me with a pin 3 times in quick succession.)

Trying to run the family and plan for the next few weeks is a pain in the A$$. This week would be the most convenient for baby to come, from next week there is so much school stuff going on and I have never missed an open day or school play yet and I don't want to let the boys down. They are also starting to stress now the date is getting closer, my oldest (who is 9) is refusing to go on after school play dates now, he's scared I'll go into labour while he's there. COME OUT BABY, WE ARE READY!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Happy Birthday Clare, 
ive had lots of discharge and feel like i ran a marathon now im back from the school run, was getting plenty of BH on the way back but nothing else :(


----------



## Gems89

Just got back from school run, got a bit of shopping on the way home and feel REALLY sick!

Oh don't you just love it!


----------



## Tizy

Thanks girls, I'm lucky my 13 year old gets herself to school every morning, its not far tho! :) 

Gem feeling sick might be a good sign! :)

MW appointment went well. Baby is measuring 39cm fundal height and is now 2/5th's palpable, which she said is a great sign that bubs is getting ready to go, she also said its a good sign that the baby isn't overly massive as his head is fitting nicely in my pelvis. She joked and said she thought I was going to have the baby the day she dropped my home birth stuff off!! No such luck. My next appointment is in two weeks, when I'll be 2 days overdue and she said they usually offer a sweep at 7 days over but that they can be flexible with it. I told her about my mild PGP and I've got a leaflet, but tbh I'm doing everything they suggest anyway. Urine and BP all good :) 

Happy girl X


----------



## babydustcass

having some strong BH this morning couples with period like pains... maybe in he build up to something, hope so... i am soo ready!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had some quite strong bh's last night in bed that went on quite a while, but nothing this morning.

I am getting so bored of drinking rlt now though! Daren't stop it just in case it helps in labour! I drank it with my 1st and i didn't have a bad labour..:)


----------



## open lotus

numb/aching legs for the past 2 days.and today I feel nauseous again :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Hey ladies :hi:

Haven't really had many signs apart from nesting..cleaning like a crazy woman!!!! & Feeling sicky, needing to poo alot (SORRY TMI) & this morning i had slight period pains near bottom of my bump! Other than that nothing..not even 1 bit of plug loss :( never mind! x x x


----------



## Sini

I woke up this morning 9ish with pulsating back pain and some lower stomach ache. The back pain is still pulsating at almost 12pm.. I nearly fainted in the bathroom as well. My sight and hearing went funny, I developed a cold sweat instantly and had to sit down. I nearly puked.. 

Now Im really freaked out. i started a mad cleaning spree, done all the laundry, changed bed sheets, had a shower (and shaved so I wouldnt be embarrased if I went into labour today HAHA), fed the dogs and took them for their run on the field.. 

Its propably nothing but enough to get me panicking :D


----------



## Blah11

oh hope this is it sini!

I went for a shower and shaved too then i put loads of clary sage on but nothing :( got my first 'any niggles?' text this morning too which just made me more frustrated lol


----------



## Gems89

I have a constant dull ache in my back, no waves of anything so must have over done it yesterday with the cleaning, going to show off and post my little man's school photos in a sec, need to do it on my phone though =D


----------



## Gems89

My handsome little prince!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111115-00114.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20111115-00116.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Blah11

aw :cloud9: He looks so grown up!

I need to leave in 30 minutes but i really cant be bothered!


----------



## Gems89

I know, they grow up so fast, we spend this whole time were pregnant wishing time would go faster and then wonder where the time has gone when they are hear!

I can't believe he will be in Nursery January, my baby is growing up!

My back is killing me and I'm all of a sudden starving, can not stop eating!


----------



## franny_k

Gems - your little lad is sooooooooooo cute! He does look all grown up, too.

Clare - happy birthday! Hope you get the best present ever! Also, hope you get things sorted at docs.

Not been on properly for a few days because I've had a serious cleaning frenzy. Kitchen sorted, just need to do oven. All of baby's things cleaned (although there's no need I just "had" to do it). Also spent a lot of time googling (TMI) piles because I've got them. Quite bad. Making me very fed up. Today I feel CRAP :( Had MW appt yesterday and she said baby is on brim, so still not engaged, although this can happen much later with 2nd baby apparently. But I now have no signs at all. She said reason for back pain is cos baby is back to back and the heavy cramping in my pelvis is due to being "heavily pregnant". She didn't check my cervix or anything so have no idea if I'm even close to going into labour or, if this time next I'll have had the damn section.

Sorry to be a misery guts. DD woke up for an hour between 4 and 5 this morning which hasn;t helped. We've missed swimming and i know that I should take her to toddler group later but I'm just toooooooooooooooooo tired. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. Hope you're all feeling a lot better than I am! Great news about Leopard x


----------



## K2785

Not much happening for me, had some niggly back ache which has gone and just bits of plug but other that that nothing.. I'm getting so fed up it's getting me down plus my husband is working all the hours god sends so we only get time on a Sunday together and I'm starting to miss him ( never thought that day would come lol) and I'm getting bored of not being able to do much. Hopefully something will happen from sweep on Friday xxx


----------



## Summons619

Woke up still having irregular contractions but nothing serious still 3 centimeters 100% effaced and no
baby lets see what today has for me :/


----------



## NawlinsMama

Aw, Gems, he is adorable!! 

So many updates this morning - hope it means everybody's getting close! All of you post in the dead of night for me, so I wake up all out of the loop! Nothing for me, yet, but it's early, so fx'ed. My cramping went away as soon as I got DD to bed and sat down for a bit, but I'll definitely be going to walk around in the stores again today to try to get it started back up! 38 week appointment at 2:45, but I have the doctor who rushes you in and out and has never offered me an internal, so I probably won't know anything more after than I do now.


----------



## lynnikins

ive been getting some very mild back ache, probably nothing though, got a few period type pains with my BH on the way back to pick DS1 up from nursery though so who knows might just be something


----------



## K2785

Oh and one more moan I wish baby would hurry up I'm getting fed up of having to struggle and shave my legs all the time ready for labor lol xxx


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm having lots of period type pain and tons of BHs, though nothing regular! Having a bit of backache too and sitting in the same position for too long is uncomfortable! I find that I have to get up and pace for a bit every so often! I'm getting so restless! No plug loss or anything that seems like my waters going though! Midwife told me yesterday when she came over for my birth plan appointment that baby's 3/5 engaged, which was a surprise as she'd been breech since 31+5! My next appointment's at 38+5 but midwife kept saying "if you get that far", which makes me think that she's convinced that I'm going to give birth before then! I've convinced myself that I'm going to go over, even though my original calculations of my EDD put me at 2-4 weeks earlier than my official one so it might just turn out that I was right the first time and baby just grew slower to start off with!! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Well i have a confession! i had a check up 'there' :blush:
well very quickly :haha:
it felt wierd nothing like when ttc.it was very soft and kinda mushy TMI.dont know whats that meant to mean :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

Positive signs everyone :D hopefilly well have some babies by the weekend!

I've got amelie at the park just now. My walk didn't do anything lol hopefully it will on the way back!


----------



## luvmyfam

Well ladies, had a sweep yesterday afternoon. I was 3 cm and 50 % effaced, but she said my cervix was still posterior so she couldn't reach for a really good sweep. I have a low back ache today and contractions that don't seem really strong. So nothing really. I have to work 12 hours tonight or else I would be out walking all day!

She said she would give me another sweep next mon if this one doesn't work.


----------



## aley28

Nothing for me today, except four separate dreams last night about going into labor! :haha: In my dreams, I kept telling my husband, "Nope. Not in labor yet. But when I do go into labor, its going to go really fast, so we need to have a plan and you'll have to hurry me to the hospital." I'm pretty sure it won't be THAT fast, but, you know... maybe. :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

nothing here either cept aggrivated spd :(!


----------



## babydustcass

just walked George back from Nursery, now having lots of pressure down there and a few cramps in my bump/and lower back ache! Will get on my ball soon as to try and keep things up

Edit to add: me and OH DTD before he went off to work at 2... had a little lay down straight after too


----------



## mum2liam

well ive been going mad on housework today, house is lovely and clean, ready for baby to come this weekend!!!!! lol

if not then i guess i will just have to do it all again next week!

ive booked tickets to go and see twilight on friday night, so dont want to miss it!! so if baby waits until Saturday thats fine by me!!


----------



## Gems89

Back ache completely gone, me and Dominic had a nap, he took himself off to bed saying how tired he was, it was amazing!

Will make dinner soon and do my nightly clary sage routine and a bounce on the ball!

Come on girls, I wanna see some "this is it" threads!


----------



## Leopard

Ladies (yes I still wander by haha) these were my symptoms in the 12hrs leading up to birth:
Achy legs, to the point I couldn't stand at one point.
Massive headache that not even panadol could kill.
The real bad need to poop but not being able to (my bowels still haven't cleared so don't take diahhrea as a definite sign!)
Constant lower back ache, like never ending but never getting worse.
Period-type cramping on and off, was just all achy to begin with and then started to get stronger in time, these were contractions.

And remember, I went from early labor to full blown contractions in the matter of an hour, if in doubt start timing and *they feel nothing like BH!*

Hope that helps some of you out. Oh and get as much sleep as you can, because it will be hourly feeds ladies :thumbup:


----------



## Gems89

Yay you Leopard!


----------



## Blah11

how is your little lady doing leopard?





I've made dinner (and eaten it) so amelie will get 30mins to play and watch tv then its bedtime routine. Quite tired today so glad its the evening now. Gonna clary sage it later and MAYBE pester OH to dtd but doubt it :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

OT, Blah your avi is just gorgeous. she is just adorable <3


----------



## Leopard

I suggest walking, the 4 days before labor I walked 40kms :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

thanks for the info! and congrats btw!!! :D

Had a sweep today so i am keeping everything crossed it worked. Feeling very sore now but will try to DTD tonight! :winkwink:


----------



## Blah11

thanks tracie :hugs: Are you feeling better today?


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Had an appt this morning and really no change since last week. Still 30% effaced, a good 1cm dilated, and baby is at -3 station. Doctor won't let me go past 41 weeks due to the gestational diabetes but I hope that she comes before then! I can't seem to find my patience...wish I could buy some at the store.


----------



## aley28

Leopard said:


> I suggest walking, the 4 days before labor I walked 40kms :haha:

Wish it would stop snowing here... I can't reach my feet to tie my shoes, and I'm not going to go walking in an inch of snow with clogs on! :rofl: :dohh:

I am so exhausted again today. :sleep:

Anyway... I thought my waters were leaking when I went pee after my shower. Turns out, no... I was just having a very TINY trickle of pee that felt like it was never ending. :rofl: But it ended and I'm still dry, so I guess it wasn't my waters... damnit. :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Blah11 said:


> thanks tracie :hugs: Are you feeling better today?

I ache like mad... even tho iv just scared myself... i thought i fancy listening to babys HB, got my doppler out searched for HB found it not where i thought it was. Its majorly strong on pubic bone and found it on my right side aswell on par with my Belly button.. now i have a huge lump on my left side below my BB, iv assumed thats a shoulder... im starting to think iv got it all wrong and shes breech... still... but WTF was that pain. 

But im getting hiccups down low.. why am i finding her HB in 2 places. one so low and another on the complete opperside to the lump... 

im well confused.


----------



## Gems89

That pic of your little lady is gorgeous blah, she has lovely eyes!

Just had my dinner and now have the worst heartburn and no gaviscon left, looks like I'm gonna have to just manage with water as I hate milk!

I'm feeling so impatient today! Next saturday seems so far away let alone my induction on the 3rd if he isn't out by then!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks for the tips Leopard :) but omg 40km's how did you manage that?! I walked for about 25mins today and that wore me out! :haha:

Congrats by the way - hope all is well with you both x


----------



## aley28

Gems89 said:


> That pic of your little lady is gorgeous blah, she has lovely eyes!
> 
> Just had my dinner and now have the worst heartburn and no gaviscon left, looks like I'm gonna have to just manage with water as I hate milk!
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient today! Next saturday seems so far away let alone my induction on the 3rd if he isn't out by then!

I've been patiently trying to convince myself that I won't be having this baby until December 16, as that is exactly 2 weeks over for me... but every time I think about that, I die a little on the inside. :rofl: I mean... Dec 16 is a LONG WAY AWAY! I'm going to be a completely useless lump on the couch by then!!:haha:


----------



## Gems89

aley28 said:


> Gems89 said:
> 
> 
> That pic of your little lady is gorgeous blah, she has lovely eyes!
> 
> Just had my dinner and now have the worst heartburn and no gaviscon left, looks like I'm gonna have to just manage with water as I hate milk!
> 
> I'm feeling so impatient today! Next saturday seems so far away let alone my induction on the 3rd if he isn't out by then!
> 
> I've been patiently trying to convince myself that I won't be having this baby until December 16, as that is exactly 2 weeks over for me... but every time I think about that, I die a little on the inside. :rofl: I mean... Dec 16 is a LONG WAY AWAY! I'm going to be a completely useless lump on the couch by then!!:haha:Click to expand...

Thats a week over for me and thats enough, I had to beg for that! Don't know how I would manage 2 weeks!

Pleeeease come tonight little man, I would be soooo greatful!


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> thanks tracie :hugs: Are you feeling better today?
> 
> I ache like mad... even tho iv just scared myself... i thought i fancy listening to babys HB, got my doppler out searched for HB found it not where i thought it was. Its majorly strong on pubic bone and found it on my right side aswell on par with my Belly button.. now i have a huge lump on my left side below my BB, iv assumed thats a shoulder... im starting to think iv got it all wrong and shes breech... still... but WTF was that pain.
> 
> But im getting hiccups down low.. why am i finding her HB in 2 places. one so low and another on the complete opperside to the lump...
> 
> im well confused.Click to expand...

Oh ive not used my doppler in months and months. As soon as I started to feel regular movement I put it away to save my sanity!




Ive got a few period type pains but just been to the toilet (sorry for tmi) so will see if it gets better lol, prob will :dohh:


----------



## Gems89

Ooooh fingers crossed Blah!


----------



## Blah11

thanks!

its not even like a period pain. Its a sort of continual tightness over my bump :wacko: it doesnt come in waves or really painful, just feels a bit uncomfortable :( maybe just muscular. Im tired still so just gonna veg on the sofa haha


----------



## Gems89

I'm being tortured with the football, no book to read or anything, I took my facebook off so I don't even have that to keep me company, looks like its down to you ladies to keep me entertained haha! Lucky you!


----------



## NawlinsMama

Well ladies, I have news!

I was, of course, not dilated at all. Typical. My BP was elevated, though (140/78), so my OB recommended an induction, which is scheduled for Friday morning. I wanted to argue, because I really, really wanted the 100% natural experience with this one. But she said that she was VERY uncomfortable with leaving me pregnant over the holidays, as there are not as many people on call at L&D. 
So, looks like my little girl will be here soon! Well, I'm off to do everything I've been putting off up to this point! :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

Oh not long then hun :D exciting!



My stomach is ok now, just feels like I've done too many sit ups! Got a headache too :(


----------



## bex3614

Im 36 weeks + 5 days, and have felt very different today than any other day in my pregnancy. I have had stomach cramps like period pains on and off through out the day, and also diarrehea 5 times today, so far. I have also felt pains when weeing, and when doing pelvic floor squeeezes. 
Does anyone know if this is normal for this stage of pregnancy, or is it connected to labour in any way? x


----------



## Tizy

Nawlins - how exciting for you! Good luck with it all. 

Bex, it does sound like your body might be getting ready, I'd you have any other signs I would call L&D as they can postpone early labour if your not full term! 

Me and OH have been irritable with each other all day, usually I love having him home but tbh today has just been horrid! 

I went to loo before and sorry (tmi) but think I've started to lose a bit of my plug, it was only a tiny amount but def not discharge, it was stretchy, mucousy light yellow in color, it can only be a good sign but I know it doesn't necessarily mean labour. I have also had a few shooting aches in the sides of my bump, not really bad tho. X


----------



## aley28

Tizy said:


> I went to loo before and sorry (tmi) but think I've started to lose a bit of my plug, it was only a tiny amount but def not discharge, it was stretchy, mucousy light yellow in color, it can only be a good sign but I know it doesn't necessarily mean labour. I have also had a few shooting aches in the sides of my bump, not really bad tho. X

That's what my plug looks like too. :sick:

Bex - sounds like it could be the start of something for you. You're a little early, but not early enough that they'd try to stop labor, I don't think. The diarrhea is a possible indicator of labor, as your body is clearing itself out. Pains when peeing, though... I've not heard of that as a sign of labor at all. :shrug:

I've been having a ton of contractions today. I don't think they are anything, though. I get a small period-like pain down by my pelvis and my entire bump goes hard for about 30 seconds, and then it relaxes. Might should start timing them just to be sure, though :haha:

ETA - Nawlins - Yay! I'm so excited for you! :dance:


----------



## Gems89

Thats another day over with, no baby today, 10 days till due date tomorrow!

Night ladies, sweet dreams and I hope your not up too many times to pee!

Gemma <3


----------



## FirstLadyM

Found out im 1 cm dialiated. Flinching at every ache and cramp that will torture me for the next 1-2 weeks.


----------



## Ol1vertwist

39 weeks today wahoo - can't believe it.

All quiet on the southern front, seeing midwife this morning so will see why my progress is. 

Didn't sleep one wink last night, so jealous of my OH who sleeps through all my fidgeting.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha:


----------



## Gems89

Good luck with the sweep babyhopes! Mines on monday and I'm sure everything is sealed up down there!

Nothing in the night again, up twice to pee which isn't too bad!

Loads of movement this morning, might have something to do with cocopops lol!

Off in to town this morning for OH fancy dress costume, he is being Kieth Lemon so I need lots of fake tan, a bleached blonde wig, a ginger moustache a dodgy shirt and some lairy shoes, wish me luck!


----------



## shortie1990

Well I'm still pregnant - no signs here. I've got my midwife appointment this morning, and today is now single digits.. 9 days till due date :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

9 days :shock: MAD!


I had a crap sleep last night again. Lay awake til about 2.30am cos I was sore and uncomfortable and baby kept kicking me nonstop :(! hes turned nocternal I think 

Nothing else to report :shrug: Feel okay today and tbh, today isn't a good labour day anyway cos amelie has no nursery haha.


----------



## Dragonfly

I had no signs either till the day of labor with both, I started off labor on induction day first time and second time was natural. I was nearly 14 days overdue! it can still happen. They only estimated dates anyway.


----------



## mum2liam

cant believe only 8 days until my due date!!!! arrgghh...!!! exited much!!!!
felt heavy last night, and today getting stabbing pains in my foof, like he is trying to headbutt his way out! lol...

still looking out for some plug, but to no avail! come on baby, show me a sign!!! lol xx


----------



## Blah11

argh, my sore muscles have came back :( also achy back when i sit down. wish i could just sit and be comfortable its so irritating!


----------



## Belle25

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im off to have my sweep this morning.scan is at 10.15 and sweep probably near 12.00pm.im up early cos i cant sleep very nervous at the minute.
> Apart from losig bit plug and having backache i got nothing MEH! Just praying this sweep does something and im not told its all sealed up like fort Knox :haha:

Good luck with the sweep. Mine was fine, I was like "is that it?!" :haha:

Fingers crossed it gets baby moving for you
xx


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

How is everyone today? I'm in a bit of a bad mood :( OH and I had day together yesterday and spent it being super irritable with each other, which is NOT like us....was pants. 

After losing a 'tidgy' bit of plug yesterday, Ive had nothing else. Still 11 days to go. 

Han Xxx


----------



## lynnikins

my back is niggly and ive had some crampy feelings but nothing else of any note gonna get dressed now and head out on the nursery run soon so hopefully that will caus something to start baby is hanging very very low


----------



## Leopard

I cannot leave 3rd try alone :haha:

All sounds promising!


----------



## Gems89

Just got back from town with a few heavy bags, apart from being shattered, nothing!

40 mins till leaving to get Dominic from pre-school.

Kieth Lemon fancy dress failed, he is now being the tiger from frosties, going to practice painting his face later, hes at football tonight so wont be home till 8:30ish, will post some pics, should be worth a laugh!!


----------



## wtt :)

Had a sweep yesterday DTD last night and have been finding brownish discharge on the TP ever since the sweep. Some more cramping. Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## Gems89

Fingers crossed wtt!


----------



## 30mummyof1

No signs for me today, boo :( Although feel much more ready and positive about labour today than i did yesterday so thats good!

Sounding positive Lynne and wtt, keep us posted! :)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I lost a tiny bit of plug yesturday afternoon & me and OH DTD last night...been having slight pains in my bump and walkin like ive got a pineapple shoved up my vajayjay but other than that nothing :( xx


----------



## Belle25

Had my midwife appointment today, and asked to be booked in for 40+3 for my sweep(2 weeks time), as I went over last time!
Fingers crossed she arrives soon.
xx


----------



## Bella1

Hello ladies
I'm due in 12 days and haven't had any signs whatsoever. Baby is 4/5th engaged so a way to go, I've had no BHs and no loss of plug or signs of a show. So I'm just trying to be patient.
The only thing I have are needle sharp pains very occasionally which I've been told is the baby's head pressing on the cervix so hopefully he or she is making its way down..
Good luck everyone!

x

Due 28th November
Team Yellow!


----------



## shortie1990

I'm back from my midwife appointment, measured 36cm, had a trace of protein in urine, my bp was 115/70 (has been roughly 100/60 all the way through) 

And my next appointment is booked in two weeks time when I'll be 40+5 and said she'll do a sweep then, baby is just on the brim, but isn't in the best position as she's all scrunched up so need to spend some more time on my hands and knees 

Hurry up little one I'm very uncomfortable now!

Think I'm goin to bribe OH to :sex:


----------



## babyhopes2010

shortie

last week at 39wks baby was FREE and 0/5 engaged now baby is 4/5 and iv done nothing to encourage it :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

update

Im back from the hospital.Growth scan revealed baby is still huge:haha:
the polyhydrominoes has increased to 28:wacko: which is NOT good atall.

Had a sweep,wasnt painful but very uncomfortable to say the least:dohh:

.i have a bishop score of 6which is good) and im already 3cm dilated:happydance:

they wanted to induce me today but there were no slots free.I am being induced 7.45am on Friday so altho i didnt want to be induced ideally im happy ill be holding my baby by saturday.Maybe even sooner as the sweep as gave me a bloody show and im getting tightenings already and i only had it at 12pm.

PLEASE DO NOT PUT ANYTHING ON FACEBOOK AS NO ONE KNOWS IN MY FRIENDS/FAMILY OUTSIDE BNB XXX


----------



## Gems89

So ladies,

MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!

Just got back from L&D and have an induction booked for tomorrow at 3 if nothings happened by then, he just doesn't want to come out!

Wish me luck!!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Waiting for labor to start is worse than the 2 week wait when ttc! Ughhh...come on babies!


----------



## chele

Nothing from me today just a few BHs and period pain all night

Nearly officially late :cry:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gems89 said:


> So ladies,
> 
> MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from L&D and have an induction booked for tomorrow at 3 if nothings happened by then, he just doesn't want to come out!
> 
> Wish me luck!!

ooo how exciting! not long to wait now then :) have you had any other signs? 
goodluck xx


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck, gems89!!
Sounds good, babyhopes :thumbup:


----------



## Gems89

30mummyof1 said:


> Gems89 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies,
> 
> MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from L&D and have an induction booked for tomorrow at 3 if nothings happened by then, he just doesn't want to come out!
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> ooo how exciting! not long to wait now then :) have you had any other signs?
> goodluck xxClick to expand...

Nope nothing apart from a heaviness in my pelvis! Wish I would have contractions already, these 24 hours are going to drag!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Good Luck Gemma (although I'm a little bit jealous, I'm due the same day as you and no signs yet lol)

Just got back from Midwife appointment (38+3), babies head still free, she's measuring 41cm and I've been booked in for a sweep in 2 weeks time. Bit depressing booking appointments for after my due date. Will have to start bouncing on my ball more often, but I do walk a lot and have a lot of pressure down below when walking so was sure she was making her way down already :( really do not want to go 13 days overdue again.


----------



## aley28

Gems - YAY!!! :happydance: I hope things move quickly for you! I'll be keeping an eye out for your birth story!! :thumbup:

Babyhopes - Exciting! Induction is never ideal, but when it comes down to it... you'll be holding your baby very, very soon! Hopefully the sweep worked and you won't have to have the induction... keep us updated!! :hugs:

For me...
I lost even more plug this morning. My son ran in right as I wiped (really need to start closing the door when I pee :rofl:), saw my TP and said, "EWWW! Mama! Gross." Then he heard me mumble something about plugs... "Mama. Gross, bugs in toilet. Ewwwwwwww." :rofl:

I had a lot of contractions last night, some of which were very uncomfortable. No pattern to them though, and they stopped/slowed down considerably every time I sat down. :dohh:

I have an appointment in half an hour... Hoping my OB will be able to reach my cervix and give me a sweep. Fingers crossed!! Also hoping today's appointment isn't 2 hours of sitting in that office... that gets really frustrating! :haha:

I slept like a log again last night... woke up once to pee and only twice to roll over. Does the change of sleeping patterns mean anything?! :haha:

OK, I really need a shower. I'll update when I get home from the appointment! Hoping for positive news! :thumbup:


----------



## Cashewnut

Gems89 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gems89 said:
> 
> 
> So ladies,
> 
> MY WATERS HAVE GONE!!!!!!
> 
> Just got back from L&D and have an induction booked for tomorrow at 3 if nothings happened by then, he just doesn't want to come out!
> 
> Wish me luck!!
> 
> ooo how exciting! not long to wait now then :) have you had any other signs?
> goodluck xxClick to expand...
> 
> Nope nothing apart from a heaviness in my pelvis! Wish I would have contractions already, these 24 hours are going to drag!Click to expand...

Stupid question, but how did you know it was your waters? Im arguing with myself over whether mine have gone or not lol.


----------



## wtt :)

Getting more backaches. Still having brownish discharge from the sweep yesterday. It's getting exciting in here! :happydance:


----------



## Gems89

There was a pop and a trickle, stood up and it gushed out soaking my trousers, went in to L&D and they told me to give them the pad I had in and I think they used one of the PH sticks x


----------



## wtt :)

I think i just had my real show. It was a big glob of brownish yuck :rofl:


----------



## Ol1vertwist

So after my 39 week Midwife appointment my notes say she is measuring 39 cm and is Ceph 0/5 rel to brim - blood pressure and urine is fine so all good.

I assume this means I am fully engaged but I know it is all guess work on the midwifes behalf.


No other news. Good luck ladies x


----------



## Gems89

Thanks everyone, still nothing, he is really way too comfortable!


----------



## Blah11

Gems jumping the queue :growlmad: Good luck hun :hugs:


Ive been out seeing santa turning on lights at a shopping mall so done some walking but nadda. Not even any BHs lol, think I'll be pregnant a while yet, sigh.


----------



## babyhopes2010

Cherryhrf said:


> Good Luck Gemma (although I'm a little bit jealous, I'm due the same day as you and no signs yet lol)
> 
> Just got back from Midwife appointment (38+3), babies head still free, she's measuring 41cm and I've been booked in for a sweep in 2 weeks time. Bit depressing booking appointments for after my due date. Will have to start bouncing on my ball more often, but I do walk a lot and have a lot of pressure down below when walking so was sure she was making her way down already :( really do not want to go 13 days overdue again.

dont worry about baby head engaging mine was free last week now its 4/5 :)


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Gems - YAY!!! :happydance: I hope things move quickly for you! I'll be keeping an eye out for your birth story!! :thumbup:
> 
> Babyhopes - Exciting! Induction is never ideal, but when it comes down to it... you'll be holding your baby very, very soon! Hopefully the sweep worked and you won't have to have the induction... keep us updated!! :hugs:
> 
> For me...
> I lost even more plug this morning. My son ran in right as I wiped (really need to start closing the door when I pee :rofl:), saw my TP and said, "EWWW! Mama! Gross." Then he heard me mumble something about plugs... "Mama. Gross, bugs in toilet. Ewwwwwwww." :rofl:
> 
> I had a lot of contractions last night, some of which were very uncomfortable. No pattern to them though, and they stopped/slowed down considerably every time I sat down. :dohh:
> 
> I have an appointment in half an hour... Hoping my OB will be able to reach my cervix and give me a sweep. Fingers crossed!! Also hoping today's appointment isn't 2 hours of sitting in that office... that gets really frustrating! :haha:
> 
> I slept like a log again last night... woke up once to pee and only twice to roll over. Does the change of sleeping patterns mean anything?! :haha:
> 
> OK, I really need a shower. I'll update when I get home from the appointment! Hoping for positive news! :thumbup:

I hope change of sleep does signal something cos the past 2 nights my sleep has been awful!


----------



## Blah11

babyhopes2010 said:


> Cherryhrf said:
> 
> 
> Good Luck Gemma (although I'm a little bit jealous, I'm due the same day as you and no signs yet lol)
> 
> Just got back from Midwife appointment (38+3), babies head still free, she's measuring 41cm and I've been booked in for a sweep in 2 weeks time. Bit depressing booking appointments for after my due date. Will have to start bouncing on my ball more often, but I do walk a lot and have a lot of pressure down below when walking so was sure she was making her way down already :( really do not want to go 13 days overdue again.
> 
> dont worry about baby head engaging mine was free last week now its 4/5 :)Click to expand...

& they don't need to be fully engaged for labour to start! My daughter was only 3/5 at 6-7cm dilated and in full blown labour.


----------



## babydustcass

tonight i have cleaned the house top to bottom, walked to the shops and back, drank 4 cups of RLT (today so far), rubbed clary sage on my bump and bounced on my ball. 

Just having my dinner and then going to let it go down for an hr. Then ill get back on the ball have another RLT. Do at least an hrs nipple stimulation and might even try some self accupressure following some videos online? 

Anything else I can do?

OH is at work till 11pm so sex is out :(

argh getting so fed up now


----------



## Blah11

an hours nipple stimulation?! I got bored after about 5 minutes in the bath :rofl:


----------



## babydustcass

PMSL... i am being ruthless!! I will probably we bored outta my brains, not to mention need a of lube lol


----------



## Gems89

Blah11 said:


> Gems jumping the queue :growlmad: Good luck hun :hugs:
> 
> 
> Ive been out seeing santa turning on lights at a shopping mall so done some walking but nadda. Not even any BHs lol, think I'll be pregnant a while yet, sigh.

Sorry Blah! I think I'm only a day behind you?

Got a bit of a backache now :thumbup:


----------



## shortie1990

*bounce bounce bounce*


This birthing ball isn't doing anything, baby isn't in a good position according to midwife, she's all sort of scrunched up like a slob :haha: (no idea where she gets that from!)


----------



## aley28

Bringing yourself to orgasm isn't out of the option, is it, babydust? Triggers lots of contractions for me, and is more fun than nipple stimulation! :rofl: I get bored of that after about 5 minutes, too :haha:

So I just got home from my doctor's appointment! Most exciting appointment I've ever had. :thumbup:

Firstly, my BP is "borderline" high two weeks in a row now, which sucks. But no protein or anything, so he only mentioned induction in passing.

Secondly... I'm strep B positive. Pooey. I know its not that big of a deal... but... really? The higher-than-normal BP isn't enough for one appointment? :haha:

Thirdly... when he checked baby's heartbeat, it was REALLY high and we thought LO had turned breech. :dohh: Fortunately! A quick ultrasound showed otherwise. Thank god! A c-section is the last thing on my wish list!!

Fourthly... I'm dilated ... dun dun dun... to a 4! He gave me a quick sweep and said I need to call him immediately if my contractions get any stronger. :haha: So I guess those big, almost painless contractions that I've been having actually were up to something. :rofl: My guess is all that dilation has happened in the past couple of days, as that's when the stronger BHs started happening.

So I guess I'm in early labor? :shrug:

My husband is not going to be happy... he wants to work through next Thursday (holiday pay is 3x his normal wage :thumbup:)... so I haven't really done ANYTHING to bring labor on, because I agreed that next Friday is the ideal time to go into labor. I know I could still hold out until then, but I just have this 'feeling' that I won't. My guess is this weekend! I'll still send my husband to work next week... that extra moolah is kinda necessary for Christmas :rofl:

I'm all giddy and excited. :rofl: I have my next appointment on Friday, probably to check the BP again, though he didn't really say why he wanted to see me again so soon:shrug:


----------



## babydustcass

ive been considering getting on all fours and pretending the scrub the floor...


----------



## babydustcass

orgasm... :wacko:... whats one of those:shrug:


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## aley28

babydustcass said:


> orgasm... :wacko:... whats one of those:shrug:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:

Hehehe. They come a LOT easier for me during pregnancy. Like all I have to do is think sexy thoughts and I'm on the brink. :rofl:


----------



## babydustcass

I wish... ive been the complete opposite, OH says I am hormonal, I say I am sexually frustrated! hehe Its just not working, and when it does its kind of a... flop... not your uterus stimulating type! Maybe i should try getting my own lol


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Bringing yourself to orgasm isn't out of the option, is it, babydust? Triggers lots of contractions for me, and is more fun than nipple stimulation! :rofl: I get bored of that after about 5 minutes, too :haha:
> 
> So I just got home from my doctor's appointment! Most exciting appointment I've ever had. :thumbup:
> 
> Firstly, my BP is "borderline" high two weeks in a row now, which sucks. But no protein or anything, so he only mentioned induction in passing.
> 
> Secondly... I'm strep B positive. Pooey. I know its not that big of a deal... but... really? The higher-than-normal BP isn't enough for one appointment? :haha:
> 
> Thirdly... when he checked baby's heartbeat, it was REALLY high and we thought LO had turned breech. :dohh: Fortunately! A quick ultrasound showed otherwise. Thank god! A c-section is the last thing on my wish list!!
> 
> Fourthly... I'm dilated ... dun dun dun... to a 4! He gave me a quick sweep and said I need to call him immediately if my contractions get any stronger. :haha: So I guess those big, almost painless contractions that I've been having actually were up to something. :rofl: My guess is all that dilation has happened in the past couple of days, as that's when the stronger BHs started happening.
> 
> So I guess I'm in early labor? :shrug:
> 
> My husband is not going to be happy... he wants to work through next Thursday (holiday pay is 3x his normal wage :thumbup:)... so I haven't really done ANYTHING to bring labor on, because I agreed that next Friday is the ideal time to go into labor. I know I could still hold out until then, but I just have this 'feeling' that I won't. My guess is this weekend! I'll still send my husband to work next week... that extra moolah is kinda necessary for Christmas :rofl:
> 
> I'm all giddy and excited. :rofl: I have my next appointment on Friday, probably to check the BP again, though he didn't really say why he wanted to see me again so soon:shrug:

4cm :shock: Thats pretty much established labour unless he meant he could stretch you to a 4 :shrug: Thats really good news either way :thumbup:


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> 4cm :shock: Thats pretty much established labour unless he meant he could stretch you to a 4 :shrug: Thats really good news either way :thumbup:

I think he didn't call it established labor because the contractions aren't regular at all. :shrug: Although I haven't been timing them, but they seem to come in bursts and then fade away.

I was driving home from the office and realized, "Oh noes! I haven't packed my hospital bag yet!" :rofl: Probably better get on that. I must still be in some stage of denial :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Omg, get packing!


----------



## Sini

Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah, yesterday I had niggling back pain/stomach ache that came and went in waves with some nausea etc dizzyness.. Woke up this morning with some contractions.. They arent regular or that long for me to be bothered to time them.. Looks like just my body preparing or false labour start.. :(

Ive had contractions on and off all day today.. Very weird feeling but DEFINATELY NOT BHs, totally different :) Oh well!

I told myself and OH yesterday not to get our hopes up as you never know what games your body plays with you :D


----------



## shortie1990

:haha: Midwife asked me today if i'd packed my hospital bag, i was like erm, sort of, its sort of just in a pile in the corner of the room, it'll give me something to do in labour.. then she asked if i had a cot or moses basket or cot, or some where for baby to sleep, i was like...ermmm yesss! then she asked if i'd got a car seat...do people really leave it this late?? I should have gone...oh crap i knew there was something...! :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

everyone is gonna be popping out their baby cept me, wah!


----------



## whirlwind

mum2liam said:


> like my hubbie put used t-bags in the sink... arrrggghhhhh that drives me mad to start with but i got so angry at it!!! USE THE BIN!!!!!!!

Grrrr! Mine does this too - the garbage can is 24 inches away from the sink, yet the tea bags go in the sink. I do not understand the difficulty of putting them in the trash.... :shrug:


----------



## shortie1990

Blah11 said:


> everyone is gonna be popping out their baby cept me, wah!

Don't worry Blah..I'm going to be pregnant forever!


----------



## Zooy

Down below is tingly and when I walk I`ve got some pressure, it`s a weird feeling.


----------



## Gems89

Still nothing!


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> everyone is gonna be popping out their baby cept me, wah!

I thought that, too, until this morning. :haha: I still kind of think I'm going to be pregnant until Christmas!! :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing for me either, not even bh's now for over a day :(


----------



## Blah11

shortie1990 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> everyone is gonna be popping out their baby cept me, wah!
> 
> Don't worry Blah..I'm going to be pregnant forever!Click to expand...

mine MIGHT turn up before 2013 but only time will tell.


----------



## shortie1990

Blah11 said:


> shortie1990 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> everyone is gonna be popping out their baby cept me, wah!
> 
> Don't worry Blah..I'm going to be pregnant forever!Click to expand...
> 
> mine MIGHT turn up before 2013 but only time will tell.Click to expand...

I wouldnt count on it! :haha:


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Still having brown spotting from my appt yesterday and I've started losing my mucus plug today! Quite a lot has come out....how much is really in there?! Other than that not much. Just feeling the usual pressure down below and getting a few braxton hicks here and there. Excited about the plug because at least I know my body is starting to prepare even if it doesn't indicate anything will happen soon.

aley- 4cm....awesome!


----------



## aley28

LuckyInLove09 said:


> Still having brown spotting from my appt yesterday and I've started losing my mucus plug today! Quite a lot has come out....how much is really in there?! Other than that not much. Just feeling the usual pressure down below and getting a few braxton hicks here and there. Excited about the plug because at least I know my body is starting to prepare even if it doesn't indicate anything will happen soon.
> 
> aley- 4cm....awesome!

Well, non-dilated, your cervix is 4cm long... so there's probably 4cms of plug. :sick:


----------



## LuckyInLove09

aley28 said:


> LuckyInLove09 said:
> 
> 
> Still having brown spotting from my appt yesterday and I've started losing my mucus plug today! Quite a lot has come out....how much is really in there?! Other than that not much. Just feeling the usual pressure down below and getting a few braxton hicks here and there. Excited about the plug because at least I know my body is starting to prepare even if it doesn't indicate anything will happen soon.
> 
> aley- 4cm....awesome!
> 
> Well, non-dilated, your cervix is 4cm long... so there's probably 4cms of plug. :sick:Click to expand...

Oh lovely! Haha. Who know I'd be so happy to see the nasty thing, though!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

So am I the only one a little confused about the difference between mucus plug and bloody show? Some seem to classify it as the same thing but I thought they were different?


----------



## Blah11

Bloody show is when the capilaries in your cervix burst when you go into labour so the mucus is blood streaked.


----------



## LuckyInLove09

So it would be a pink or red coloring....not a brown, right?


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, brown blood is usually due to trauma (sex or an internal)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Thank you! I was googling and things were getting confusing. :)


----------



## aley28

I think my body is having a clear out ... 2 bouts of diarrhea in the past 3 hours.

And my husband can't come home from work if it happens tonight :dohh: I really need to wait until at least Friday!! :wacko:


----------



## open lotus

nothing for me ,no signs for the last 2 days x


----------



## mum2liam

is there anyone who hasn't lost their plug yet, i though i was getting some but i now know its just increased discharge!
had some pretty strong BHs last night for a couple of hrs, and still getting some mild ones this morning, going into town today so some intesnse shopping may help lol

xx


----------



## Leopard

Come on babies Kezzy wants friends :thumbup:


----------



## shortie1990

^ gorgeous picture!

Well this morning I've been having a couple of what possibly might be contractions every 12 minutes, for about 20-30 seconds, or 'contraptions' as OH keeps saying :dohh:

But now I'm up and doing with Riley, I'm not sure if they've stopped or just because I'm up and not concentrating on them :shrug: I told OH, he was like well do I go to work or do I not? But there's no saying they're gonna turn into anything just yet, so I've told him to go, but not to agree to go miles away and I'll keep him updated!

But I'm not getting my hopes up just yet, just going to spend the day on my ball (when Riley isnt pushing me off it!:haha:) and have a little walk to the shop, if things carry on, I may even pack my hospital bag :xmas13:


----------



## shortie1990

mum2liam said:


> is there anyone who hasn't lost their plug yet, i though i was getting some but i now know its just increased discharge!
> had some pretty strong BHs last night for a couple of hrs, and still getting some mild ones this morning, going into town today so some intesnse shopping may help lol
> 
> xx

I haven't, and I didn't last time either :shrug:


----------



## Leopard

shortie1990 said:


> ^ gorgeous picture!
> 
> Well this morning I've been having a couple of what possibly might be contractions every 12 minutes, for about 20-30 seconds, or 'contraptions' as OH keeps saying :dohh:
> 
> But now I'm up and doing with Riley, I'm not sure if they've stopped or just because I'm up and not concentrating on them :shrug: I told OH, he was like well do I go to work or do I not? But there's no saying they're gonna turn into anything just yet, so I've told him to go, but not to agree to go miles away and I'll keep him updated!
> 
> But I'm not getting my hopes up just yet, just going to spend the day on my ball (when Riley isnt pushing me off it!:haha:) and have a little walk to the shop, if things carry on, I may even pack my hospital bag :xmas13:

Walk, lots of walking :D


----------



## shortie1990

I'm compromising with the ball bouncing for now, it's only 8.06am far to early and cold for walking, when it brightens up a bit me and Riley will go for a walk


----------



## lynnikins

well nothing else happend yesterday, im hoping our trip out this afternoon to watch the lights be turned on in town and all the walking that will entail will do some good though , had such a restless night


----------



## Blah11

Good luck shortie!

Nothing again for me :roll:


----------



## Gems89

I have been up all night, niggling back ache and a snotty nose :( was hoping to get some sleep and rest up for today.

Off to take little legs to school then back to make sure everyone has clean clothes and dinners.

My Dad is getting Dominic from school, amd I'm off to the hospital at 12 for checks and then induction at 2-3pm, any guesses when bubs will be hear?


----------



## Cherryhrf

Babyhopes & Blah - I worry about baby engaging because last time with my son he had got him self into an awkward position and had his hand above his head and it got stuck, after days of failed pessary induction they got me to dilated enough to break my waters and the MW was greeted with a handshake! She moved it out of the way but He grabbed the cord and decided to strangle himself (he was literally hanging on and didn't want to come out lol.) I just worry that's what's going to happen again, although I know deep down its highly unlikely.

Woke up still pregnant and no signs - another day of being uncomfortable and not being able to breathe yay!!


----------



## Blah11

Tomorrow, 7.20am!


----------



## Blah11

Cherryhrf said:


> Babyhopes & Blah - I worry about baby engaging because last time with my son he had got him self into an awkward position and had his hand above his head and it got stuck, after days of failed pessary induction they got me to dilated enough to break my waters and the MW was greeted with a handshake! She moved it out of the way but He grabbed the cord and decided to strangle himself (he was literally hanging on and didn't want to come out lol.) I just worry that's what's going to happen again, although I know deep down its highly unlikely.
> 
> Woke up still pregnant and no signs - another day of being uncomfortable and not being able to breathe yay!!

Aw baby having a nuchal hand is really rare hun, it won't happen again :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

No signs what so ever for me, going to get some bouncing and walking in today plus taking Thomas swimming this afternoon. 

Goodluck Gems, i think baby will be here tonight :)

Goodluck to everyone else, hope we have some more labour signs by the end of the day :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I'm getting my brows threaded and go out for lunch with my mum then collect amelie from nursery and to midwifes. Dunno why really as I saw her last thurs and nowt has changed :shrug:


----------



## K2785

Had really bad sickness last night with a tiny bit of back ache.. Husband got up for work at 5 and have been contracting every 10 mins so gonna get dressed and take little one to nursery see if it brings them on more.. Fingers crossed this is it for me ladies xxxx


----------



## Blah11

Sudden influx of babies arriving soon!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like it defo could be k2785, good luck! x


----------



## Sini

Boooo, yesterday day I had contractions on and off all day.. They stopped at night and nothing since :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hi: morning! I still pregnant :(

The tightenings went a way for most of the night.I have bad backache today and didnt sleep much atall. very :sleep: the amount of bloody goo has suprised me iv had to put a pad on now :sick:

Micks at work which im a bit upset about now as im still feeling ill and his phone is turnt off :hissy:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I would not be impressed either, i've given my oh strict instructions to make sure i can always get hold of him, particularly because he can be working 100+ miles away and if his battery is low to call to make sure nothing is happening first rather than just letting it die...
:grr: men


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

I've had a more eventful night too! I woke at 4am for the loo and then couldn't get back to sleep, over 2 hours I had about 8-9 tightenings with quite a bit of pain at fairly regular intervals, I must have dropped off at 6am and since have just had dull back ache. 

The signs are good tho, I'm going to stay active today, get out to my baby and bump group and walk up the hill to my friends for lunch so hopefully might have more news later. 

Good luck to everyone because I can see that there has all of a sudden been lots of activity! Here's hoping lots of babies will be arriving soon  

Gem89 in particular, your waters have gone...eeeek! Exciting. 

Hugs Han Xxx


----------



## Gems89

Thanks everyone, just got back from town, got some snacks and mags for my long wait!

Just sterlizing a few bottles "just in case" for some unknown reason I can't BF.

I dont have internet on my phone but my mum will be with me so will try and update with a this is it thread =D


----------



## Blah11

im sooooo jealous gems! Hope your induction goes smoothly though, were you induced with dom?


----------



## K2785

Hi... Still getting my pains and been sick again (not fun) phoned midwife to let her know and she has asked me to go in to get checked fx something is happening. I only bought a birthing ball yesterday think it's done some good xxx


----------



## Gems89

Blah11 said:


> im sooooo jealous gems! Hope your induction goes smoothly though, were you induced with dom?

Yeah was induced 40+14 and had him the next day, hoping its not as long this time round!

We were both in for a week after with infections too so hoping we wont have to stay in too long this time round.

And also praying this one head doesn't get stuck like Doms big melon, scariest time of my life!!


----------



## Blah11

Im sure it'll be easier this time, you've done it all before! So excited for you :hugs:


----------



## marie1112

Been using my ball, and yesterday I walked a mile - got MAJOR tightening contractions during that walk, but they stopped as soon as I finished. No other symptoms yet.


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

I've still had no signs whatsoever and am now 4 days over. Does anyone know if things can happen without any warning signs beforehand? The only thing I'm getting are LOADS of BH.


----------



## Blah11

with my daughter I had literally no symtpoms and my waters broke at 39 weeks exactly then contractions started within 2 hours and she was born within 15 hours. It can happen :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

gems my induction with ds2 was soooooooooooooooo easy, just one lot of gel 2 lots of monitoring and i got to be as active as i wanted he was out in under 8 hours from the gel


----------



## Gems89

My next door neighbours have just started renovating thier house, they couldn't have picked a better time :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

:dohh: Amelie slept like a log when she was a newborn. I hoovered around her and all sorts and she wouldnt even stir!


----------



## Gems89

Right ladies, this is me! I am off and I hope to come home to more of you holding your bundles of joy!

Thank you everyone for support, think I would have gone insane without you.

Good luck and lots of labour dust for you all!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

DH just literally flew in the door and looked terrified! he thought i was on phone to ambulance! bloody serves him right! :haha: anyway his staying at home with me now!


----------



## shortie1990

I'm not noticing contractions unless I'm really paying attention, then they're about 10-15 mins lasting around 30 seconds, hope they continue, and don't just fade away! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

All the best Gem, hope its a speedy induction for you and you are holding your baby very soon :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep don't let him leave babyhopes! :)

ooo that sounds promising shortie, hope its the real thing x


----------



## Blah11

Oh im getting loads of cervical pressure today, hope he's low and good to go at my appointment.

No tightenings though.


----------



## shortie1990

Well the pains aren't really getting much worse, or any nearer together, but I think they're still there! I keep trying to time them, but it's hard to concentrate to time them when running about after Riley! :haha: I've only managed to time 3 in a row all day! And trying
To Bounce on my ball - Riley keeps pushing me off!

On the upside I had a gorgeous caramel shortbread from the bakery round the corner (their cakes are actually the best!!) 

I just hope it turns into something and they don't fizzle away! Even though they could be like this for aaaaaaages!! :dohh:


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

Blah11 said:


> with my daughter I had literally no symtpoms and my waters broke at 39 weeks exactly then contractions started within 2 hours and she was born within 15 hours. It can happen :hugs:

Thanks for replying - it's good to know it can just happen.


----------



## 30mummyof1

naughty boy! :haha: all sounds good hun, hope this is it :)

How's everyone's energy levels? Mine are really low today even though i slept reasonably well! Had a nap earlier and missed Thomas's swimming lesson just didn't feel up to it as i have to get in with him :(


----------



## shortie1990

I keep 'nodding off' although not fully asleep I can still here what's going in just more like resting my eyes - unroll Riley notices and slaps me in the face, just enjoying some me and him playing time just incase it's the last time! 

Wish my OH would finish work, I want a nap!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Luckily my oh is not working today or tomorrow, would be great time to have baby in that respect...hmm

Yes i keep thinking of that as well, want to make the most of it just being the 2 of us for his sake but then its having the energy to do it! :haha: oh and I are going to take him out tomorrow, probably to soft play or something - least my oh can run round after him etc so he can burn some energy..although he does seem quite happy to watch dvd's and telly with Mummy!


----------



## aley28

Good luck Gems!! :thumbup: Can't wait to see pictures of your LO!!

Sounds like several of us have some latent labor going on. Its annoying, but encouraging at the same time, hey? :wacko:

I tried to time my contractions last night with my fancy contraction timer app on my phone, but :shrug: I can feel them if I'm really paying attention, but they just don't really hurt... add in the wild munchkin who suddenly NEEDS me every time I try to time them, and, well... I couldn't time more than two in a row at a time. :rofl: They weren't patterned, I don't think...... I'm still pregnant this morning, after all. :shrug:

I feel totally crummy again this morning, despite the almost solid night of sleep (only woke up once at 6am to pee!)... I'm really foggy. :wacko: My cuppa coffee didn't do nothin' for it, either!

I've got the runs still, since yesterday. I think my bum is raw (sorry :haha:)... I am just not used to pooing this much! Its better lead to something, because I am going to be kind of upset if I have the poos for no good reason. :haha:

This morning I woke up and could hardly stand. Not a new experience by any means, but different this time. I've noticed I'm walking all bow-legged... he must be sitting low today.

My cervix hurts. :wacko:

I'm hoping nothing happens until tomorrow morning at least... my husband can't get home from work if it happens tonight and I don't want to give birth without him. :dohh:

Emotional changes... I feel rather weepy and on edge, like I'm going to cry about anything and everything... if I don't scream at it first. I just want this over with already. I have another doctor appointment first thing tomorrow... hope its my last one. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

They do sound like good signs, i must have had about 10+ poo's on day i went into labour with ds1! 

My cervix hurts too :( esp if i have been sat down and go to walk/stand ouchy..
Haven't had any bh's for days now though :shrug:


----------



## aley28

30mummyof1 said:


> They do sound like good signs, i must have had about 10+ poo's on day i went into labour with ds1!
> 
> My cervix hurts too :( esp if i have been sat down and go to walk/stand ouchy..
> Haven't had any bh's for days now though :shrug:

Yeah! Took me like 5 minutes to be able to put weight on my legs this morning when trying to get out of bed. Owwwwwie! Once I get up, I feel OK so long as I walk slowly and bow-legged, but switching from sitting to standing is not fun. :dohh:

I feel like I get contractions as soon as I stand up, and they seem to mostly go away as soon as I sit back down. The part where they don't really hurt has me worried in case I'm in early established labor and am unaware because I don't feel them if I'm not paying close attention (unlikely, but not unheard of, right!?). It really would be easier if my waters would just break, because I know the plan of action for that! :dohh:


----------



## akabenoit

Aaaaaaah! I'm still impatiently waiting for something to happen. I was getting lots of BHs but they seem to have disappeared now. Baby's head is still low so I feel pressure all the time, but that has been the same for weeks. All this waiting isn't made any easier by friends and family checking in to see if I've had the baby yet.

Another OB appointment early tommorrow morning - I am going to ask him to do a sweep to see if that gets things going. Wish me luck! And lots of labor dust to all the other ladies waiting patiently


----------



## Blah11

Another day down, still pregnant with no signs :growlmad: been to MW, still 1/5 engaged :dohh:


----------



## Sini

I think this thread is going to drive me nuts :D Everyday I wish Id had some concrete signs.. Not just little contractions here and there :D 

I just think my LO is way too comfy in there.. Having a kick about and napping :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm making a super hot chilli for dinner tonight :haha: i'm not sure i believe spicy food will do anything but if it works great if not i would have enjoyed it anyway! :)

Also been trying to bounce on my ball but my 2 year old thinks its fun to join in as well, and that makes it super hard to bounce! :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Been losing more plug along with some bloody mucous. Have been on the wii fit for about 2 hrs lol and now have a headache and some cramping, no contractions no nothing! :dohh: gonna rest for now, then go for a walk afterwards.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ooooohhh what you been playing on the wii fit? sorry im nosey. I dont wanna leave in here, it makes me happy to no what iv got to come soon and il finally be there :D


----------



## aley28

Still getting lots of contractions, but only had one so far that I actually had to stop what I was doing and just breath through. The rest just feel like I have something wrapped snug around my midsection. :wacko:

LO is a lot quieter the past couple days than is normal for him. I know he's good in there, because his heartrate was good yesterday and because I DO feel movement, its just not huge movements and the pattern has changed. They're more shifty movements, like he's getting comfortable, rather than stretchy movements, like he's exercising. :shrug: (That probably made no sense :rofl:)

I finally packed my hospital bag last night, so at least I'm "ready" if anything happens. I just want it to happen when my husband can be there to hold my hand... so not until 8:30-9am-ish tomorrow morning!!! :wacko:


----------



## BeckyBoo

Been having 3-5 hours of contractions every night since my sweep last week on 11th. I was 2cm dilated, 1cm long, thin and soft. Doctor said I wouldn't see monday. Well here I am, back to see her tomorrow at 11:15.

I keep getting odd STONG contractions which gives back pain and bearing down feeling in my cervix, but I can get like 2-3 in a row and then nothing.

It's so frustrating. Term tomorrow, I pushed myself through all the pain caused by my arthritis to try and avoid a medical induction but I honestly don't know much more I have left to give :(.


----------



## aley28

BeckyBoo said:


> Been having 3-5 hours of contractions every night since my sweep last week on 11th. I was 2cm dilated, 1cm long, thin and soft. Doctor said I wouldn't see monday. Well here I am, back to see her tomorrow at 11:15.
> 
> I keep getting odd STONG contractions which gives back pain and bearing down feeling in my cervix, but I can get like 2-3 in a row and then nothing.
> 
> It's so frustrating. Term tomorrow, I pushed myself through all the pain caused by my arthritis to try and avoid a medical induction but I honestly don't know much more I have left to give :(.

:hugs: You'll find more to give. Are you getting another sweep tomorrow? Hopefully all those contractions have been up to good work!


----------



## wtt :)

aley28 said:


> I DO feel movement, its just not huge movements and the pattern has changed. They're more shifty movements, like he's getting comfortable, rather than stretchy movements, like he's exercising. :shrug: (That probably made no sense :rofl:)

Mine is exactly the same. Makes sense to me :lol:


----------



## babydustcass

sitting here bouncing on my ball half naked, sniffing clary sage \\:D/

:rofl:

nothing happening here...


----------



## esmemuppet

I'm full term tomorrow...hooray!!! Think I might risk some raspberry tea and maybe a clary sage bath...so exciting...although as this is first baby and not engaged could still be here at 42weeks!!xx


----------



## aley28

babydustcass said:


> sitting here bouncing on my ball half naked, sniffing clary sage \\:D/
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> nothing happening here...

:rofl: What an image!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## babydustcass

would you like a picture?!


:holly: HAHA

I wish :haha:


I honestly think I am going to be the last to have my baby! I have like no signs anymore... poof they are all gone :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

Tracie87 said:


> ooooohhh what you been playing on the wii fit? sorry im nosey.

Games to keep me moving lol such as running/jogging, step aerobics and then some balance games for fun :)
Was fun but hasn't brought on any contractions unless i'm not feeling them?


----------



## BeckyBoo

aley28 said:


> BeckyBoo said:
> 
> 
> Been having 3-5 hours of contractions every night since my sweep last week on 11th. I was 2cm dilated, 1cm long, thin and soft. Doctor said I wouldn't see monday. Well here I am, back to see her tomorrow at 11:15.
> 
> I keep getting odd STONG contractions which gives back pain and bearing down feeling in my cervix, but I can get like 2-3 in a row and then nothing.
> 
> It's so frustrating. Term tomorrow, I pushed myself through all the pain caused by my arthritis to try and avoid a medical induction but I honestly don't know much more I have left to give :(.
> 
> :hugs: You'll find more to give. Are you getting another sweep tomorrow? Hopefully all those contractions have been up to good work!Click to expand...

They offered to pop me last friday, but my doctor honestly didn't expect me to need it. So I'm assuming they'll offer me tomorrow. I am tempted to ask for another sweep to see how I'm doing and ask for induction for early next week and just give my body an extra few days to do it's thing.


----------



## aley28

babydustcass said:


> would you like a picture?!
> 
> 
> :holly: HAHA
> 
> I wish :haha:
> 
> 
> I honestly think I am going to be the last to have my baby! I have like no signs anymore... poof they are all gone :shrug:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## aley28

BeckyBoo said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BeckyBoo said:
> 
> 
> Been having 3-5 hours of contractions every night since my sweep last week on 11th. I was 2cm dilated, 1cm long, thin and soft. Doctor said I wouldn't see monday. Well here I am, back to see her tomorrow at 11:15.
> 
> I keep getting odd STONG contractions which gives back pain and bearing down feeling in my cervix, but I can get like 2-3 in a row and then nothing.
> 
> It's so frustrating. Term tomorrow, I pushed myself through all the pain caused by my arthritis to try and avoid a medical induction but I honestly don't know much more I have left to give :(.
> 
> :hugs: You'll find more to give. Are you getting another sweep tomorrow? Hopefully all those contractions have been up to good work!Click to expand...
> 
> They offered to pop me last friday, but my doctor honestly didn't expect me to need it. So I'm assuming they'll offer me tomorrow. I am tempted to ask for another sweep to see how I'm doing and ask for induction for early next week and just give my body an extra few days to do it's thing.Click to expand...

I think that sounds like a good plan... could be another sweep is all you need to get things going. :hugs:


----------



## marie1112

Had some sort of pink-tinged something in the night... wasn't as thick as my plug was... looked more like pink-tinged pee, lol. Eww. Idk what that was about, but it's done as of this morning. About to go shower and make sure I get my walk in again today, and lots of bouncing. I'm so uncomfortable at night, it's really hard to sleep. But, I know when I go into labor, I'll wish I'd slept more, so I'm trying, but it's difficult because I feel like crap. Maybe a nap today is in order as well, this insomnia has been making me crabby lately. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: becky not long now hun. You could always give yourself a sweep :shrug:



Well, another day over I guess :( No contractions, no nothing. AGAIN. Sigh.


----------



## babyhopes2010

marie thats good :) after my sweep i had that then it got heavy :)


----------



## Blah11

are you excited babyhopes :D?! Everything set for d-day?


My MW guesstimated LOs weight at 7lb8  I dread to think what he'll be if I go to 42 weeks.. amelie was only 6lb4. Yeesh. Hope shes wrong :rofl:


----------



## babyhopes2010

No Blah i was ok now i have butterflies im sooooo nervous LOL


----------



## Blah11

Aw, it'll be worth all the nerves in the end! You'll be holding your beautiful baby by the weekend :D


----------



## aley28

Babyhopes - it won't be so bad. You'll have your little bundle in your arms after, and it makes it so, so worth it. :cloud9:

My contractions are getting stronger... but still in the 'mildly uncomfortable' phase and don't seem to be coming in any sort of a pattern. I've also been getting waves of nausea that come and go... when I don't feel nauseous, I just want to eat, despite not being hungry. :shrug: :wacko:


----------



## shortie1990

Well I'm still here, not getting my hopes up, think my body is teasing me, just trying to get some sleep.. Just incase.. No doubt I'll see u all on here tomorrow!


----------



## Blah11

are you still contracting?!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope there's some more good signs in the morning girls :)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Nothing for me today! Lost tons of plug yesterday and felt really gross but today has been pretty uneventful. Still have a while to go yet I think.

Hope things start happening for everyone soon!


----------



## RayeAnne

Well it's been very uneventful so far, but I DID have my bloody show :) well, I think I did!!! it was a massive glob of snotty brown and red stuff. A ton of it! I've been having pretty decent cramps and bad lower back aches. 

Think this could be a sign of things to come? Sure hope so!


----------



## marie1112

Sounds promising RayeAnne! Shouldn't be long! :)


----------



## shortie1990

Blah11 said:


> are you still contracting?!

I was, but now I think thwyved eased up a bit now I've had a sleep :(


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, I've just found out I've got thrush, which sucks, especially as I've just started tonight getting uncomfortable and more painful tightenings and I'm pretty sure I've just started losing my plug as I noticed some thick, sticky, greenish snotty stuff when I went to the loo last! Is slightly scary as I'm not term until Saturday! I'm excited to meet her but really need another week to finish painting the living room, tidy our bedroom and get her somewhere to sleep set up! :dohh: Starting to think that perhaps the midwife was right on Monday and that I won't make it to my next appointment on 1st December! :wacko:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

a few period-like cramps here and there..but i just found out im being induced on Thursday!!:happydance: 6 days to go:cloud9: cant believe i may have a baby this time next week!


----------



## Blah11

I'm sooo bored of being pregnant. Wish he'd just pop out now!


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> I'm sooo bored of being pregnant. Wish he'd just pop out now!

:haha: I'm starting to feel like that too. And, seriously... if we could skip the labor part and just get right to delivery (which, ideally, should be simple, low-pain and very fast), that would be FANTASTIC. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I don't even mind needing to go through labour, just want something, anything to happen!


----------



## marie1112

Blah11 said:


> I'm sooo bored of being pregnant. Wish he'd just pop out now!

Me too! Yesterday my OH was asking why I was so crabby and didn't want to do anything (watch TV, go out, sit on my computer) and all I could say was I'm bored of all of this. I am ready for her to get here, because I'm bored. lol


----------



## FirstLadyM

I'm tired of looking for plug in my undies and finding nothing, NADA! I'd settle for anything in there at this point. I haven't had anything other then plain ole white discharge this entire pregnancy. Just makes me feel like it's going to be forever before it's my time. And to think I was worried about her coming early :roll:

My dreams have gotten even stranger and more detailed. Wonder if thats a sign of some sort?


----------



## shortie1990

^^ I never lost my plug last time.. (I obviously did at some point :shrug:) but it
Must have been way into labour as I don't remember it


----------



## wtt :)

I really only started losing my plug after my sweep a couple of days ago.


----------



## Blah11

I never lost my plug with my first either.

Nowt happening tonight so il hop off to bed I think. 39 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

I'm bored of it, too! Feel like I've been pregnant forever at this point and just want to see this little person who's been growing inside of me for so long!


----------



## shortie1990

I've been doing some timing of the contractions, I can't sleep because I'm too focused on them :dohh: got a handy iPhone app which lets me time them very easily -

Here are the details of my contractions.

Contractions to Average: All
Average Duration: 33s
Average Interval: 8m 23s
Labor Stage: First Stage: Early/Latent

Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
1:09:17	1:10:05	48s	8m 46s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
1:00:31	1:01:09	38s	9m 18s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:51:13	0:51:52	39s	9m 40s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:41:33	0:41:59	26s	4m 41s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:36:52	0:37:06	14s	9m 32s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:27:20	0:28:08	48s	14m 40s 
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:12:40	0:13:24	44s	8m 13s
Notes:
Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
0:04:27	0:05:26	59s	--


----------



## FirstLadyM

Seems like the beginnings of something. Do they hurt? I mean of course they hurt but are they intense?


----------



## luvmyfam

I would try and rest in case it is early labor.


----------



## shortie1990

Yeh they hurt, but not like double over in pain sort of hurt, bearable, but are getting more intense I really hope it's the start


----------



## shortie1990

luvmyfam said:


> I would try and rest in case it is early labor.

I've been led in bed since 11, I just cannot sleep! I hate being awake at this time i get hungry, :growlmad:

Hope I manage some sleep


----------



## FirstLadyM

Exciting!!!! It must be hard to close your eyes. Hopefully you get some rest before it all kicks off.


----------



## marie1112

Oooh sounds like the start of labor to me! Good luck! :flower:


----------



## wtt :)

Good luck!!


----------



## RayeAnne

Ok ladies, so I had my bloody show this morning. Feeling loads of pressure and different twinges in my cervix. So I hope things are on the way! 

I wiped and now it's bright red blood. Not a lot of it, but it's bright red. Is that normal?


----------



## finallyready

Stupid question but what do 'early' contractions feel like? I've been feeling 'crampy' the last few days..but nothing major...and I keep thinking I am feeling my baby kicking but it is more like a belt being strapped across my belly then it stops...? I thought it was bubs, but now am wondering if it is my uterus beginning to 'contract'. Again, nothing is constant so I can't time anything...but just curious if maybe things are 'starting' to happen. I really hope I go next week!!!!


----------



## aley28

RayeAnne said:


> Ok ladies, so I had my bloody show this morning. Feeling loads of pressure and different twinges in my cervix. So I hope things are on the way!
> 
> I wiped and now it's bright red blood. Not a lot of it, but it's bright red. Is that normal?

I think that's normal, so long as there isn't a whole ton of it. But I'm not honestly sure... its probably something I'd be giving my doctor a call about to be sure. :flower:

Shortie - those sound like they're becoming regular! Even if you can't sleep, resting will help. And if you're hungry - eat! Eeek! Keep us updated!

Nothing new from me... contractions finally stopped and now LO is being his usual busy self in there. :shrug: I am really, REALLY tired... I can barely get up and walk around. I just want to go to bed, unfortunately, DS has other ideas. :haha: I'm also incredibly irritable and on the verge of tears still. I hope my doctor has helpful thoughts in the morning... I'd really like to give birth this weekend.

I keep feeling like I am about to have an explosive poo, but when I go to the bathroom, I do nothing but sit there and feel like the baby is coming out my butt. Super frustrating. :wacko: And painful... :wacko:


----------



## aley28

finallyready said:


> Stupid question but what do 'early' contractions feel like? I've been feeling 'crampy' the last few days..but nothing major...and I keep thinking I am feeling my baby kicking but it is more like a belt being strapped across my belly then it stops...? I thought it was bubs, but now am wondering if it is my uterus beginning to 'contract'. Again, nothing is constant so I can't time anything...but just curious if maybe things are 'starting' to happen. I really hope I go next week!!!!

That is exactly how I'd describe a good portion of the contractions I've had in the past three or four days :thumbup: I feel cramp-y down by my pelvis, but the top part of my bump feels like a mixture between LO moving (or getting ready to move? :shrug:) and like somebody is trying to wrap something around my upper-bump.


----------



## finallyready

Aley - just read your post above mine about feeling overly 'tired' I feel the same way!!! I always heard you get a big burst of energy before....so far that hasn't happened for me.


----------



## aley28

I haven't had any sort of a burst of energy since 30 weeks, but in the past few days, I've been like super-humanly exhausted. :sleep: I've read a little bit on it online and apparently this can be a labor sign as well, but :shrug: I really don't know how true that is. If I go into labor feeling like this, I very well could sleep through the pushing stage!! :haha:


----------



## FirstLadyM

Happy Due Date *wtt*! Can't wait till I'm there!

I have a feeling that I'm wishing for signs of labor now and then when they come I'll be begging for a few more days of pregnancy :dohh:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ok cant sleep :shock: so thought id pop on here :haha:

Im soooooooooooo nervous :argh:


----------



## shortie1990

I can't sleep either, my contractions are still about 10 mins but are so much more intense.. Just aren't getting closer together :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Ah looks like you'll have bubs today then shortie. I've nothing again :cry:

Good luck for today babyhopes!


----------



## shortie1990

I hope! I don't get why they're not getting closer though :growlmad: only getting so much stronger! :wacko:


----------



## mum2liam

oooo..... sounds like everyone is getting close!!! how exiting!:happydance:

me- i feel like im getting nowhere,although bubba has been quieter than usual the past couple of days, im still getting the odd painful braxton hick and finding it hard to turn over in bed!!!!!

i have 6 days till due date woop!! 

didnt think i would get fed up of this already but my mum text me yesterday asking if i had any twinges!!!! arrggghhhh... i was like trust me, if and when i do, you will be one of the first to know, now stop asking me, cant be done with the same question every day!!
then i got it 2 more times by other people!! 

im feeling really touchy!!! :growlmad:

im going to see breaking dawn tonight so baby can hang on until tomorrow!! x


----------



## marie1112

Blah, woke up again tonight after about 3 hours of sleep, and couldn't fall back asleep. So, here I am on BnB and my 38 week appointment is in 6 hours. I'll probably try again to sleep in about an hour or so. No new symptoms with me, except the pelvic pressure/soreness I've been experiencing is getting worse and worse. I officially have to waddle now, instead of walk, LOL.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies... best of luck babyhopes... youl do amazing cant wait to see your precious bundle!

Tell me im going in the right direction ladies. since my scare on monday i feel like someone has booted me hard between the legs, getting more bruised everyday. My bump is still very low. and get BH everyday... 

Iv got m/w today, if she tells me shes breech or something along those lines im gunna throw a wobbly! lol


----------



## Blah11

Just sounds like her head is getting snug ready for d day :)


I'm not even geting bhs or cervical pain anymore!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

just as long as shes going the right way im happy with that lol. 

Im going to buy a space hopper today! lol. i dont want a normal exercise ball... so thought what the hell il get a space hopper! haha


----------



## babydustcass

i dont know if i have period cramps or just need a poo! lol... never had trouble distinguishing the two before? but they are surrounding my lower bump and lower back when I have a BH!

had a couple of pains and aches through the night and had the most awful nights sleep. Tossing and turning (more like heaving and ho-ing), totally restless. Not in a bad mood this morning though and have lots of plans to keep me busy today (may HAVE to sneak a nap in somewhere though). I want to go to town to get last few bits inc drinks and snacks for labour and something for George from the Baby when she arrives.

Last night I kept myself busy by customising an item of babys clothing, I brought these gorgeous rose embellishments and her plain cream coat got 'attacked' lol :D Looks beautiful

So looks like everyone is still in the waiting game... except babyhopes and shortie having some really sure signs!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing to report apart from feeling really moody! Suposed to be going out for a meal with my oh tonight and have no enthusiasm what so ever, and we have a babysitter overnight too, but i'm thinking of just cancelling. Maybe i'll feel more like it later..

Some good signs girls, shortie hope your contractions are the real thing. Wonder how Gems is getting on? Goodluck to babyhopes today :)


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls

Nothing to report here either. After my bath last night I got the periody aches but managed to get to sleep and had the best sleep ever, I was only up twice for a wee and feel like a new woman today!! 

My OH is off today so when my daughter is back from school we're going to put the Christmas tree up (I've got a fantasy about my home birth, with twinkling lights and scented candles) and then family meal out for a curry. That really is the final thing I wanted to get done before the baby arrives so maybe once today is done he'll make his entrance!

Single digits today too......oh please hurry up baby! 

Good luck to those who are in labour.....Gems and Shortie, baby hopes etc. x x x


----------



## mum2liam

My OH is off today so when my daughter is back from school we're going to put the Christmas tree up 



Christmas Tree!!! i wish i was allowed to put up mine already!!!!!! i told DH that i would and he told me no, i was like, well im home all day your at work, he said well i will just put them down when i get in!!
what a humbug!!!!!!!! he says i have to wait until 12 days before! not a chance, beginning of Dec and they are going up!!! 
cant wait for Christmas, im all organised for a change!!

xx


----------



## shortie1990

OHs are flippin useless!! My contractions woke me at about 4:39, so had about 2 hours sleep, I said they were starting to be painful, and would need him home today as we've got some last minute bits to do, and he'd be a 2 hour drive away, so Riley woke up around 5, he went back off with some milk, at 8am (half hour after Riley already being up and about) I asked if he was getting up as I'd need some help, so he tells me he'll take him out later for a walk... Yeh... What do I do with him now, I'm in pain,".. His response?? Well I'm a bit tired I'm gonna have a bit of a doze....!!!

:dohh:


----------



## Tizy

Mum2liam - haha I know its a bit early but if baby comes on time next sunday, i'd like to have it all nice for guests popping in and if i'm gonna have a chance at getting breastfeeding right then it'll be good not having other 'jobs' to do! Plus I LOVE Christmas so an extra week of it is great by me....we usually put it up on DD birthday which is 28th Nov! 

Shortie - Get that OH out of bed and helping Lol! They are naughty sometimes but I guess if he sleeps now he might be better use when things start getting really tough....hopefully soon for you, are the contractions getting any closer? I've no idea how long they're meant to take getting stronger and closer...it'd be interesting to know but its probably different for everyone. 

Good luck X


----------



## franny_k

shortie1990 said:


> OHs are flippin useless!! My contractions woke me at about 4:39, so had about 2 hours sleep, I said they were starting to be painful, and would need him home today as we've got some last minute bits to do, and he'd be a 2 hour drive away, so Riley woke up around 5, he went back off with some milk, at 8am (half hour after Riley already being up and about) I asked if he was getting up as I'd need some help, so he tells me he'll take him out later for a walk... Yeh... What do I do with him now, I'm in pain,".. His response?? Well I'm a bit tired I'm gonna have a bit of a doze....!!!
> 
> :dohh:

Yep sounds about right! My OH took Weds am off as I was feeling terrible. Yes, he let me lie in until 10ish but when I went downstairs DD was still in her PJs, she was watching CBeebies and he was lay on the sofa surfing the net! WTF! I can do that with her! He had to leave for work at 11.30 and had promised to take her out so that she'd get some fresh air and hopefully be tired and ready for a nap after lunch. He said that he'd forgotten. I quickly got her dressed and shoved them both out of the door! :wacko:


----------



## K2785

Hi ladies.... Just to let you know my little girl Maisy MAE was born 18/11/11 at 2.59am I'll post birth story when I get home later xxx


----------



## mum2liam

K2785 said:


> Hi ladies.... Just to let you know my little girl Maisy MAE was born 18/11/11 at 2.59am I'll post birth story when I get home later xxx

congrats xxx


----------



## shortie1990

Tizy said:


> Mum2liam - haha I know its a bit early but if baby comes on time next sunday, i'd like to have it all nice for guests popping in and if i'm gonna have a chance at getting breastfeeding right then it'll be good not having other 'jobs' to do! Plus I LOVE Christmas so an extra week of it is great by me....we usually put it up on DD birthday which is 28th Nov!
> 
> Shortie - Get that OH out of bed and helping Lol! They are naughty sometimes but I guess if he sleeps now he might be better use when things start getting really tough....hopefully soon for you, are the contractions getting any closer? I've no idea how long they're meant to take getting stronger and closer...it'd be interesting to know but its probably different for everyone.
> 
> Good luck X

Not getting closer, just stronger, but I hope try dot just fizzle away!

I made him get up and he took Riley for a walk to get breakfast... He's now led on the sofa.. He'll be off in no time, but he'll just moan that he could have been at work... Maybe he should be a little more useful then! :dohh:


----------



## EstelSeren

Congratulations K2785! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## Tizy

[/QUOTE]

Not getting closer, just stronger, but I hope try dot just fizzle away!

I made him get up and he took Riley for a walk to get breakfast... He's now led on the sofa.. He'll be off in no time, but he'll just moan that he could have been at work... Maybe he should be a little more useful then! :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Well keep yourself busy by walking round lots or swaying, thats meant to help. Fingers crossed Xx

Congrats K2785 - thats lovely news Xx


----------



## shortie1990

Yeh we're gonba have a walk around the park soon, I think baby is in an awquard position, she doesn't feel right :/ :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats k2785 :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think i am definitely getting a cold, my body's been trying to fight it but is failing :( Feel like i'm going to sneeze the baby out! 
achoo...

any updates :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Babies locked in :D she made my 38 week appointment and said thats even if you turn up... doubt youl go that far  well chuffed. lol


----------



## Blah11

My MW was sure I'd have had my baby on Sunday 13th! Hope yours is better than mine with guessing haha


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha i hope she is... im anxious now.


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats K2785!
No news here. Just more back pain and pressure aka more bathroom trips :haha:


----------



## Cashewnut

Still here v_v

My midwife was adament I would go a week or so early, and im still here,just dont pin your hopes on it :)


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Nothing going on at all for me! I wish I knew how to concentrate on something other than this baby coming. It's all I can think about! 

shortie- hope that this is it!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Have been bouncing on my ball for 2 days now and today I can hardly walk, feel like i've got a trapped nerve at the inside top of my right leg and going to the toilet loads today. Not sure if its a sign or I've done my self and injury.


----------



## aley28

Congrats K2785!! :happydance:

Shortie - I hope they get closer together for you! :thumbup:

Update on me...
:shrug:

Just got home from my second doctor's appointment this week. I told my doctor that I thought I was going to barf and he got all excited. :haha: But... cervix check showed that I'm still at a stupid 4. And he's leaving town tomorrow until next Sunday for his Thanksgiving. Doesn't he know - he's a doctor - he's not allowed to have a family life!!! :rofl:

Since last night, I've had 4 out of 5 female family members ask if I was in labor/having a baby/going to have a baby soon. :growlmad: Seriously?! I tell my mom that it looks like it'll happen soon and they all assume that "soon" means "within the next two days". :dohh: Grrr

I feel crampy and crummy and tired and like I'm going to barf. I also keep feeling like I'm going to poop, but nothing happens. I can barely walk... I feel like he's just going to fall out every time I stand up. But every time I DO walk, I start getting contractions, so I am going to try and stay active today. I don't care who delivers this baby, I just want him out! :rofl: :wacko:

Also, my vagina hurts. :blush: I don't know if that indicates something about labor or just that I just had a whole arm stuffed in there :rofl:


----------



## open lotus

my cervix has dropped.
thats all,nothing else.


----------



## marie1112

Just got back from my 38 weeks appointment. I asked the Doctor about the baby's position, because I wanted to make sure she's head down like she should be. She felt my stomach and said she was, then asked if I'd like an ultrasound. I was like, "Ummm SURE!". She sent me to this fancy Women's Imaging Center and they did a thorough ultrasound, and said all her organs are working great and she is indeed head down, bottom up, and looks great. Placenta, cord, and fluid look good as well. OH, and they measured the baby to be 8.5 pounds already!! She then checked my cervix and said it's long and completely closed. :dohh: How big is this baby gonna get before she's ready to be born??? lol The coolest thing was, the ultrasound tech was like "Let's turn on 3D, just because we have it and we can" haha. What a great appointment. This picture is going to be what I need to get through the next however many weeks I have left! 

https://img716.imageshack.us/img716/9251/skylar38wks3d002.jpg


----------



## Sarah24

Getting increased BH, maybe 4 or more an hour. Strange pressure in my lower back, like a throbbing feeling. Not painful though so not sure : /


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: everyone.

Marie, lucky you!

I have a bit of an achy back but no pain.


----------



## finallyready

I have had such a great pregnancy so far...but I swear...the last couple weeks of just 'waiting' are the worst! I am on my first day of 'maternity' leave and sitting home all day sucks!!!!!

We are all soooo close and hopefully we all have our Lo's in our arms before december!!!


----------



## luvmyfam

My bum hurts! Was just out walking the mall, and have been having lots of BH's today. Hopefully this means there is a possibility of me going into labor on my own before my scheduled induction at 41 weeks.


----------



## Kassy

I'm having occasional cramping/stabbing in around my bladder area with an achey back. I haven't timed anything yet, but think i may do just out of curiosity.​


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I can't believe thIs. I have 5 days to go and my very excited OH has just punctured my ball by playing basketball with it. He will be going out first thing to buy me a new one. Such a child lol


----------



## shortie1990

I'm still here and still pregnant :dohh:

Contractions are getting much stronger and lasting around a minute, about every 7-10 minutes STILL I hope they suddenly start getting quicker!


----------



## Blah11

another day of nothing. if im not in labour by midnight i'll be more pregnant than i ever have been :(


----------



## shortie1990

:( well at least you've set a personal record blah :xmas13:


----------



## lynnikins

Shortie hope its all happening, 
Blah, im sure your LO will arrive soon hey you have more chance than me of something happening at least you went early last time


----------



## Blah11

yeah true, great record :rofl:

I was sure he'd be here by now! so bored of it, and to make it even more depressing, my stretchmarks are starting to get worse :growlmad:


----------



## chele

I'm three weeks more pregnant than last time! It's weird knowing that if I go to induction, this baby will have been inside five weeks more than my first!


----------



## Blah11

friggin sux


----------



## 30mummyof1

Shortie you definitely sound close :) can't be much longer for you before they get closer together. x

As for me, just tired, emotional and moody, no pains except in cervix when i walk :(


----------



## RayeAnne

Shortie I hope you continue to progress and have your baby in your arms in no time! :)

Still super crampy today, front and lower back. I've had a few BH that are far more painful that before, and keep having brown gloppy dishcharge (sorry tmi). I'm ready, annnnny time now lol!


----------



## lynnikins

oowie my cervix is tingling every few min with this baby attacking it it almost has me jumping off my seat every time its so sharp and painful, hope it means his head is in a better position now though


----------



## wtt :)

No signs here still. Just period cramping and back pains lots of pressure but other than that, he is comfy!! LOL


----------



## shortie1990

Thought I'd update as my contractions seem to be getting done where..


> Contractions to Average: All
> Average Duration: 45s
> Average Interval: 6m 59s
> Labor Stage: First Stage: Early/Latent
> 
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 22:21:11	22:21:53	42s 4m 9s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 22:17:02	22:17:45	43s 10m 27s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 22:06:35	22:07:28	53s 7m 34s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:59:01	21:59:52	51s 7m 33s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:51:28	21:52:04	36s 5m 13s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:46:15	21:47:02	47s 8m 44s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:37:31	21:38:25	54s 8m 19s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:29:12	21:30:05	53s 9m 27s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:19:45	21:20:28	43s 9m 32s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:10:13	21:11:09	56s 9m 39s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 21:00:34	21:01:26	52s 9m 7s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 20:51:27	20:52:18	51s 8m 21s
> Notes:
> Start Time	End Time	Duration	Interval
> 20:43:06	20:43:30	24s 10m 42s
> Notes:

We've just got into bed see if I can have a little nap, I think it's only just sinking in with OH, because he's don't NOTHING all day and just started to panic..:dohh: fucking idiot :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

lol hopefully you will have a baby by morning hun,


----------



## Blah11

Have a nice rest shortie, hope you wake to something a bit more concrete :hugs:


----------



## shortie1990

I hope so, don't think I can last all night sat here listening to OH snore.. Tempted with the pillow next to him.. Just accidently put it on his face?! (kidding of course!!)


----------



## shortie1990

Well I rang the birthing centre, they said I could come in and be examined, got there after waiting for my grandma to pick Riley up, was examined at about 1am, and was 3cm, so I'm back home, going to try and get some kip


----------



## aley28

It would sink in for the OHs faster if they got some of the contractions too, huh?! :haha: I'd LOOOOVE to see my husband get through a contraction. He woulda walked slower all the way through the store if he only KNEW how much pain I was in :haha:

We had to go grocery shopping today as we're in for a snow storm this weekend (so glad I live so close to the hospital!)... by the time we were done at the store, I thought I was going to die! Walking makes the contractions so much more intense! At least when I'm sitting and they come, they don't make my eyes water. :wacko:

I'm trying to stay up and active, but I'm bloody tired. :nope: I just want my waters to go so I can stop sitting around and wondering what's up. :haha: I want my doctor to deliver this baby, though... aughhhh. Not sure I'll make it to next Sunday night!

My cervix still hurts, like he's putting constant pressure down on it. Which is probably a good sign, but... seriously. If he could lift off it for just a few minutes, I'd be happy for the relief!!! :haha:


----------



## Sherileigh

I just started to have brown discharge and now it's red. And there was almost a clump in the toilet. Guessing that was part of my plug. Also having more BH and lots of cramping. Joy. So not ready yet, hopefully nothing happens for at least a couple of weeks.


----------



## Blah11

Grats ladies looks like you'll have babies very soon.


I've had nothing again :(


----------



## shortie1990

I'm in so much pain! :( they're not regulating though,Some are 2 mins/5 mins, then get the odd one back at 10 min! but I'm gonna wait for a few
More contractions, then consider going back :S 

Managed to get a little sleep sat up!haha:) as they have my some co-dydromol!


----------



## tmt

Still here, still pregnant. I spent the last 3 days doing a tradeshow for work standing and walking around for 5-8 hours a day, I thought it may help things along but the only thing i got out of it was sore feet, no signs :(. I give huge props to anyone who had to stand or walk or rush on their feet during their pregnancy, you must be some strong, tough women! 

Good luck ladies, I hope things progress quickly for you and you get to mee your little bundles soon!!


----------



## babydustcass

positive signs ladies,

nothing exciting here for me yet :( few BH with period like pains... but like yesterday ive barely had a proper poo I feel like a rabbit .... FOR GDS SAKE!!! took some senokot before bed, ready in 8-12 hrs... MY ASS!!! or rather not my ass! LOL i wish my ass!

I think i am about done being pregnant now, as nice as its been, I just want to be comfortable again, get some sleep and like you blah i am getting new stretch marks. I managed to avoid them with my first when I was even bigger than now.... NOT happy! Its so stupid but I am fretting already about wearing a bikini next summer on holiday. Our first family holiday and i get to sport a road map!

My mum is on her way from Kent and has booked holiday for next week... no pressure?! Will be glad to have her here though, she's got more get up and go than my OH so i'm sure she will keep me busy. 

The nesting urges are still coming in little spouts, I dont think I have ever been so house proud. 

Baby is moving a lot, shifting her back from one side to the other... I hope she is still engaged and on her way to being born (*this weekend if you please princess*)

Anyway, goodluck everyone having contractions, keep us updated with any progress


----------



## Blah11

not long now shortie and itll all be worth it soon!


Im sooo tired my little man kept me up all night wriggling :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Few bh's in the night but slept pretty well considering my cold has definitely taken hold..:grr: 

Your doing so well shortie considering you've been in early labour for few days now. Good luck x


----------



## lynnikins

got more bloody discharge last night a good sign after several hours of cervix pains but nothing overnight so ive made a deal with myself to sit on my ball today instead of any chairs, currently letting DH sleep in then this afternoon hes promised to help re-organize the living room so we can fit the birthpool in


----------



## Blah11

im helping amelie put up her christmas tree today lol. I told her last night we could and she came through to wake us up saying 'put up christmas tree now :D?' before i could even open my eyes haha


----------



## lynnikins

aww thats sweet of her, im just gonna be trying to sort out the house ready to have a baby here today ( i mean sorting out the house today i doubt baby will actually arrive )


----------



## 30mummyof1

Good sign Lynne, i really think it won't be long for you :)

We're waiting till 1st December to put the xmas tree up, obviously depending when this little man makes his appearance! but i can't wait to have both my boys and the house looking all christmasy! :happydance:


----------



## Tizy

Hello girls, 

I feel tired and emotional today! I've had no signs at all since Wednesday night when I thought contractions were starting, not even periody pains or anything. 

Just feel like everyone around me is having babies and it's never going to happen for me! Had another good sleep and didn't wake till half hour ago, apart from to use the loo! Got no plans today, OH is now on 12 hour days till next Friday so I'm literally bored at home. 

Hope it's all going well for you girls who have started labour. I don't know how some of you have done it going overdue!! I've got 8 days left and feel like I can't do it anymore! 

Sorry to moan at everyone, just not sure how I'm gonna get out of bed today! X x x


----------



## Cherryhrf

No signs today, it seems by the end of the day I can hardly walk but when I wake up i'm fine again. She must be bobbing up and down in there!

Have 2 hours on the side of a football pitch this morning/afternoon so hopefully that'll help shifting her down and bit further. Had a lovely lay in 'til 9am this morning (never happens in our house!) Football games are normally early but have 2 late games today.

Starting to worry about my waters breaking in public for some reason. When on the school run or by the footie pitch, I'd be soooo embarassed lol.


----------



## Blah11

30mummyof1 said:


> Good sign Lynne, i really think it won't be long for you :)
> 
> We're waiting till 1st December to put the xmas tree up, obviously depending when this little man makes his appearance! but i can't wait to have both my boys and the house looking all christmasy! :happydance:

yeah we're not doing the livingroom one til hes here cos id have no room for the tree and birth pool :rofl:

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0278.jpg

so tacky, :rofl:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Blah11 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Good sign Lynne, i really think it won't be long for you :)
> 
> We're waiting till 1st December to put the xmas tree up, obviously depending when this little man makes his appearance! but i can't wait to have both my boys and the house looking all christmasy! :happydance:
> 
> yeah we're not doing the livingroom one til hes here cos id have no room for the tree and birth pool :rofl:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0278.jpg
> 
> so tacky, :rofl:Click to expand...

Aww, its lovely!


----------



## Blah11

she insists on those 2 baubles right at the top even though the branch clearly cant take the weight bahaha

also she must be 3ft cos shes the same height as that tree :)!


----------



## Blah11

oh forgot to say i have backache again and have had stomach pains twice but no tightening (i felt my tummy when it was there) so idk :shrug: Gonna do a shop at tesco just incase.


----------



## luvmyfam

Its my due date today:happydance:! Yesterday I went walking and was hving quite a few contractions. At times they were 3-4 min apart but not very strong. And I have had a very low back ache (butt ache lol) on and off. I would LOVE it if Jacob decided to come on his due date:haha:, but not really expecting it cause DS 1was born at 40 + 6.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blah11 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Good sign Lynne, i really think it won't be long for you :)
> 
> We're waiting till 1st December to put the xmas tree up, obviously depending when this little man makes his appearance! but i can't wait to have both my boys and the house looking all christmasy! :happydance:
> 
> yeah we're not doing the livingroom one til hes here cos id have no room for the tree and birth pool :rofl:
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v329/blah11/IMAG0278.jpg
> 
> so tacky, :rofl:Click to expand...

ahh she's such a cutey :)


----------



## shortie1990

I'm still contracting and in alot of pain, just waiting it out now, I've come to my grandmas to use her super deep jacuzzi bath and wow it's amazing!

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/809fd0e3.jpg

Hope every one else are doing well


----------



## Blah11

hope the bath speeds things up babe :hugs: Come on little girly!


----------



## Gnomer

You would not believe how long it has taken me to read through this thread! :haha: 
I have a thing, I feel rude butting in on a thread without spending the time to read whats already been said. Soooo, 53 pages later I can finally post! :haha: 

Major jealous of those who are getting definite 'beginning of the end' signs! Shortie, sounds like you'll be popping next! Good luck! 

I don't think I'm anywhere near to be honest. I've had diarrhea for the past 5 days, which has become a proper pain in the arse, literally! Between constantly peeing, and having loose bowel movements atleast 5 times a day, I've rubbed my crack raw. So now I'm having to cover the bit just above my anus with sudacrem! It isn't half irritating! 

I'm very much nesting like a nut job at the minute. I've developed a bit of my sisters OCD I think. If i cannot clean, or if I clean something and it doesn't look clean, then I have a strop. I went to town on my bathroom last night (at 1am >.<) and have everything sparkling. HOWEVER, the actual walls look filthy. So I've been and bought 15litres of paint. I WILL have a decent bathroom by the end of the day! 

I've had back ache, period like aches with a bit of slightly painful tightening. The clearout is in full force. And this morning I've woken with what feel like broken ribs! 

I had a right grumpy midwife at my last appointment, who wouldn't give me a straight answer when I asked if Ethan was engaged or not. She rolled off some line about it being hard to tell, and that he can engage then come back out and I shouldn't be worrying about that anyway. Sooooo, I have no idea how I am progressing :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I've nowt again cept I felt like I was gonna faint in Tesco :( no more back ache or tummy pain.

Gnomer you are mad. Firstly for reading the entire thread and for the painting!


----------



## Blah11

spoke too soon my back is still sore.

:happydance: if im in early labour but :cry: that he might be posterior and i have to deliver another back to back baby!


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: gnomer welcome!

I had a back and back baby as well blah :( didn't know till he popped out though so it would nice if this one wasn't too, took about 3 hours of pushing!


----------



## Blah11

I knew about a week before she was born but i couldnt turn her so she was born sunny side up. I had an okay labour for a B2B though, only 12 hours of contractions and less than 30 minutes pushing.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Blah11 said:


> spoke too soon my back is still sore.
> 
> :happydance: if im in early labour but :cry: that he might be posterior and i have to deliver another back to back baby!

is it that bad? izzy is back to back...


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> spoke too soon my back is still sore.
> 
> :happydance: if im in early labour but :cry: that he might be posterior and i have to deliver another back to back baby!
> 
> is it that bad? izzy is back to back...Click to expand...

:shrug: I have nothing to compare it to really. The contractions were intense and I only felt it in my back but i didnt have any issues with delivery and it didnt hinder my labour or anything.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

looks like il suffer in my back then because they dont think shel turn. o well... btw can you hurry up and have your baby :D i watch every day for you to have him lol


----------



## Blah11

Im trying my best :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wanna borrow my space hopper? lol


----------



## Blah11

LOL did you get one?! I just bought a regular ball from tesco today. not bouncing on it til amelie is in bed though lol


----------



## Leopard

Blah11 said:


> LOL did you get one?! I just bought a regular ball from tesco today. not bouncing on it til amelie is in bed though lol

Try not to stress sweety. I was back to back labor right up until about a minute before she crowned and she turned. :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha yeah went argos and got a bright pink one with a daisy on it... :D i like to be different hehe


----------



## Blah11

My back ache dusapeared again!


----------



## marie1112

I was told yesterday that she is back to back as well... but I was told babies usually turn during labor - I hope this is true!


----------



## Sarah24

Getting more and more cranky. Mat leave is really boring, and no obvious signs : |


----------



## open lotus

39 weeks today:)
is a low cervix an early labour sign?I'm not sure.
otherwise,no real signs.
but then this pregnancy has been totally different from anyother...so there we go.


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

I've come to the conclusion that this baby is NEVER coming out. Either that or it's all been some big mistake and I'm not actually pregnant at all and it's just pies! So fed up with the pressure of everyone asking if there are any signs and their obvious disappointment when I say no. Makes me feel like a failure and I'm letting everyone down.


----------



## lynnikins

got bad cervix pains so much that there is a constant ache between the sharpness of the twinges so hoping its all a good sign, brown discharge but no really noticable BH or cramps today but ive not done much


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Nothing for me this morning. Last night before bed I was having some crazy intense pressure low in my belly, hips, and cervix and BH but after a nights sleep I feel just like normal. 

Blah- your daughter is so adorable!

shortie- good luck hun! Hope that things keep moving along for you.

Labor vibes to everyone else!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone got any updates from Gem, babyhopes or shortie? :)
Need some more baby news to spur us all on!


----------



## luvmyfam

Lynn- doesn't seem like it will be long for you!

My contractions from yesterday have seemed to really slow down :(


----------



## Blah11

Back ache and any pains have totally gone. Had to sneak in a wee nap as I'm so knackered today.


----------



## JackiePed

Argh.... the only time in our lives where we WANT pain and discomfort, and it goes away! :nope: Sorry!


----------



## aley28

Well we're having Thanksgiving dinner today with the in-laws... so I'm a little torn on whether today would be a good day or not to give birth. On the one hand... I wouldn't have to deal with my stupid MIL... but on the other hand... I'd miss out on all that delicious food! :haha:

Nothing new from me. :shrug: The mini-clear out I thought I was having has stopped and now I'm stopped up. :growlmad: I still feel sick... my nose is super stuffy and I keep getting waves of nausea.

My pelvis hurts... waahhhhh. I'm so tired of trying to get up and do anything... I feel broken. :haha: 

I feel pretty confident this morning that I will definitely still be pregnant for another week, possibly until next Christmas. :wacko:


----------



## cherryglitter

i hope people don't mind me jumping in but shortie's had her baby girl :kiss:

i will let her update you with more details. xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

cherryglitter said:


> i hope people don't mind me jumping in but shortie's had her baby girl :kiss:
> 
> i will let her update you with more details. xx

ahh thanks for the update :happydance:


----------



## lynnikins

yay congrats to her, still got lots of cervix jabs going on but thats it here


----------



## 30mummyof1

I just want a little sign somethings going to happen soon...sighhh


----------



## Blah11

Congrats to shortie :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

Freya Willow Keane born at 18.11 at 1803 weighing 9lb 3oz no pain relief:argh: and had espitomy.will update u with my rather dramtic birth story

Heres a pic......................
https://img6.imageshack.us/img6/7573/dscn1969q.jpg


----------



## Cherryhrf

Congratulations to Babyhopes & Shortie.

Babyhopes - she looks so much like you, and gorgeous name.

Really can not wait to hold my little girl, come on baby girl, I want to see your face!!


----------



## cpalmer27

lynnikins said:


> yay congrats to her, still got lots of cervix jabs going on but thats it here

i have had lots of cervix jabs feels like a little electric shock! what causes it?


----------



## lynnikins

its the baby causing it lol and indicates some changing happening to the cervix like effacement normally


----------



## cpalmer27

lynnikins said:


> its the baby causing it lol and indicates some changing happening to the cervix like effacement normally

Thanks! I'm 31 weeks today is it ok for this to be happeneing already had it a few times but had extra Bh today and a lot more pain down below!


----------



## FirstLadyM

Congratulations shortie and babyhopes!!!!!:happydance: Babyhopes, your little girl is your mini-me!

There's hope for us yet lol. I can't wait until Tuesday when I can start trying to get this baby out. Maybe I can pop her out before Thanksgiving so I'll have plenty of room for turkey and dressing. :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

o wow babyhopes she is just gorgeous! i want mine now!

Keep getting electric shock in my lady parts lol... think shes trying to engage some more. i did have a good walk today tho so might have caused it :)


----------



## luvmyfam

Congrats Shortie and Babyhopes!!


----------



## Blah11

I've been on my ball for a good 45 mins but nothing so far. So frustrated with trying to get things going and nothing working.


----------



## heaven

Blah11 said:


> I've been on my ball for a good 45 mins but nothing so far. So frustrated with trying to get things going and nothing working.

What do you do on the ball? Just bounce?


----------



## Blah11

Yep and swivvle my hips in a circle.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too :(


----------



## open lotus

shortie and babyhopes congrats xxx
really feeling sickly,not felt this sickly before.
normally fresh orange sooths it,but not tonightx


----------



## Tizy

Congrats Shortie and Babyhopes, fab news. 

Lynnikins looks like you are next. 

Just had the day at home, managed to lift my awful mood by a shower and painting my nails....very bored tho and no more real signs, just odd twinges and Braxton hicks. 

Labour dust to all you girls that need it. Xxx


----------



## Tizy

Congrats to GEms89 too on the birth of her little boy! X


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Congrats to shortie and babyhopes! :D

I'll be 38 weeks tomorrow and my MIL and Mom are both going out of town for Thanksgiving later this week. Neither will be back until next Sunday when I'll be 39 weeks and they are both telling me not to go into labor until then. As if I have some control over it! Believe me, if I had control she would be on her way out now! But I don't think they need to worry because she seems pretty content in there where she is. Feeling lots of pelvic pressure again but that's about it.


----------



## Blah11

ive been on my ball again and my foof is so sore! LOL


----------



## Cashewnut

So fed up today, no matter what I try this baby is just not going to budge =[


----------



## Blah11

got a few cramps but nothing to get excited about :( prob just need a poop, eurgh.


----------



## Blah11

i did go for a poop :blush:


but now im getting a sharp stabby pain that lasts like 2 seconds in my stomach every 5 mins or so :shrug:


----------



## Munchkinn_

Congrats to the ladies who've had their babies :flower:

Getting period like cramps under my bump, feeeeling a lot of pressure inbetween my legs and bum:blush: and very sore back. Probably baby in a dodgy position :shrug:
hope so i dont think ive got the enery to give birth:sleep:


----------



## heaven

Blah11 said:


> Yep and swivvle my hips in a circle.

Oh! That makes sense I guess. 

I just hopped up on hubby while he was at the computer. The chair has arm rests and now my cervix hurts(it hurt right away). So any kind of spreading that way may help spark something.


----------



## Leopard

Omg babiessss!!!
:happydance:
Congratulation girls :hugs:


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations to the ladies who have just had their babies! Hope some of us are right behind you! :flower:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Went into labor on 11/16 at 40+4. Delivered Bradley Joseph by emergency csection at 11:47 pm. He weighs 9 lb 1 oz, 20 inches long and is perfect!

Real labor started exactly the same as the cramping and bloody show I had experienced the Saturday before so discredited my symptoms initially. Went from mild cramping to painful contractions at 5 minutes apart less than 2 hours later.


----------



## Blah11

Congrats on the birth of Bradley :hugs:



Another uneventful night here, sigh.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats myturnyet :) 

Just a few pains in the night, nothing else to report :(


----------



## mum2liam

felt really tired yesterday, lots and lots of cervical headbutting, and peeing soooo... much, getting out of bed in the night to pee was so hard due to the pressure, 4 times i was up!! 

he is defiantly down there now!!! hopefully not long 

good luck ladies, lets have some babies!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just lost a bit of plug, not loads but i did ask for a little sign! :haha:


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

Finally, a little step in the right direction. Woke up this morning at 7.30am, went for a wee and there was a little bit of blood when I wiped. Put a pad on and had quite a bit of pink discharge and some cramping for the next 90 minutes or so. Changed my pad because it felt disgusting (usually use tampons for periods so not used to the feeling of pads) and it's slowed down a lot now. Cramping seems to have stopped and not much on the pad now at all. Hopefully this means it'll kick off in a few days.


----------



## Tizy

Not much to report here, unfortunately. 

Sleep was ok although I think I was up about 4-5 times during the night for a wee! 

Oh when oh when will it be my turn. Everyone is having babies! 

Hope you girlies waiting like me are doing ok.? I'm just struggling to keep positive, anyone else? 

Han X


----------



## Bella1

Had a normal night and feeling normally pregnant this morning - still no 'signs' but a bit of back ache. I'm trying to keep walking and bouncing on my ball!
Well done those who have had their babies - wow!


----------



## Blah11

Tizy said:


> Not much to report here, unfortunately.
> 
> Sleep was ok although I think I was up about 4-5 times during the night for a wee!
> 
> Oh when oh when will it be my turn. Everyone is having babies!
> 
> Hope you girlies waiting like me are doing ok.? I'm just struggling to keep positive, anyone else?
> 
> Han X

I'm starting to feel a bit miserable about being pregnant still. Just wish he'd come out already. My pelvic area is so sore today. Obv over did it on the ball :rofl: my vag feels dead bruised!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Had a terrible nights sleep, just couldn't get comfortable, kept getting period pains everytime I turned over (which was a lot last night). They only lasted seconds and then stopped. We had a hot curry last night but has had no effect.

Also had these weird butterfly nervous feeling last night which was stopping me from sleeping. Feeling full of energy this morning though (I am so not a morning person!)

Baby cannot come today as my son has a speaking part in class assembly and he is so shy normally and refuses to do them. No way I can miss that, so tomorrow after 3pm she can come lol.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cherryhrf said:


> Had a terrible nights sleep, just couldn't get comfortable, kept getting period pains everytime I turned over (which was a lot last night). They only lasted seconds and then stopped. We had a hot curry last night but has had no effect.
> 
> Also had these weird butterfly nervous feeling last night which was stopping me from sleeping. Feeling full of energy this morning though (I am so not a morning person!)
> 
> Baby cannot come today as my son has a speaking part in class assembly and he is so shy normally and refuses to do them. No way I can miss that, so tomorrow after 3pm she can come lol.

That sounds similar to me, thinking i don't think i am going to cope with the pain this time..for some reason even though i coped well last time?! 
In the day time i just feel a lot stronger and it'll be fine!


----------



## Tizy

Blah11 said:


> Tizy said:
> 
> 
> Not much to report here, unfortunately.
> 
> Sleep was ok although I think I was up about 4-5 times during the night for a wee!
> 
> Oh when oh when will it be my turn. Everyone is having babies!
> 
> Hope you girlies waiting like me are doing ok.? I'm just struggling to keep positive, anyone else?
> 
> Han X
> 
> I'm starting to feel a bit miserable about being pregnant still. Just wish he'd come out already. My pelvic area is so sore today. Obv over did it on the ball :rofl: my vag feels dead bruised!Click to expand...

Blah is it me, you and mum2liam this week? Are we next? It's hard to keep up cos peeps keep jumping the queue and having babies early...lol!!

Any other ladies due this week. 
Han x
My foof hurts too!


----------



## mum2liam

well i had a burst of energy and was getting BHs all morning so i thought id go and give mine and hubbies cars a good old wash!, we live out the country a bit, so cars get quite muddy quick, so lots of effort put into washing them from yours truely, normally thats a job i dont do lol.

anyways im done now and all i feel is jiggered!! sat with a cuppa huffing and puffing haha and my BHs have stopped.... 

Boooo........


----------



## Blah11

Think so. Damn queue jumpers :growlmad:!


----------



## wtt :)

Lol definitely not jumping the queue here... 3 days overdue!


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: wtt!


Im getting painful movements again but i feel them in my back :(! hes obv too big for there so just come out and stretch your leggys baby!


----------



## lynnikins

cpalmer27 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> its the baby causing it lol and indicates some changing happening to the cervix like effacement normally
> 
> Thanks! I'm 31 weeks today is it ok for this to be happeneing already had it a few times but had extra Bh today and a lot more pain down below!Click to expand...

yeah its normal to get them in late pregnancy its when they come with other signs like some of your "show" or "plug" that things are really changing


----------



## lynnikins

Tizy said:


> Congrats Shortie and Babyhopes, fab news.
> 
> Lynnikins looks like you are next.
> 
> Just had the day at home, managed to lift my awful mood by a shower and painting my nails....very bored tho and no more real signs, just odd twinges and Braxton hicks.
> 
> Labour dust to all you girls that need it. Xxx

i doubt it lol but it would be nice lol


----------



## lynnikins

i dont intend to queue jump but i need this baby by the end of the month so if your LO's could hurry on up then i'll happily wait till they are all here lol. 

got me some :sex: last night and some pink discharge this morning but thats it , bubs is still tapping on my cervix to let me know hes there though, planning on being a bit active around the house today so see if that triggers anything else


----------



## Gnomer

You ladies can talk! 

I think all my pains are coming from just overdoing it. I was never this active before I was pregnant, so I think its just my body screaming for me to slow down and give it a break. 

I decided to go visit my parents yesterday. Spent all day on their couch, in my pjs, being waited on hand and foot! Oh how I miss home! 

Late last night I decided to start peeling off the paint on the bathroom wall. Which is a ridiculous task. Its peeling off like wallpaper would. But its friggin paint. So DEFINITELY need to redecorate the bathroom before ethan decides to show his face. I just hope the paint I shove on doesn't peel off too. 

HUGE congrats to the three ladies and their overnight babies!


----------



## Tizy

lynnikins said:


> i dont intend to queue jump but i need this baby by the end of the month so if your LO's could hurry on up then i'll happily wait till they are all here lol.
> 
> got me some :sex: last night and some pink discharge this morning but thats it , bubs is still tapping on my cervix to let me know hes there though, planning on being a bit active around the house today so see if that triggers anything else

Haha Lynnikins ....bless you for agreeing to wait in the line!! If only it worked like that! Feel free to pop when your ready. I'm just being silly! 

Wtt poor you hunni, you should def be next then! 

Just had a few stabby twinges round my uterus this aft but nothing more interesting! 

Called up my MIL and she kindly told me that my OH was naughty and ended up staying in 7 days after his DD and his brother 10 days after! Yeh thanks for that...feel so much better now! X


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

Deffo not queue jumping here. 7 days over now with only a lot of pink discharge for my trouble. This baby is a stubborn bugger like his dad.


----------



## luvmyfam

[/QUOTE]

Blah is it me, you and mum2liam this week? Are we next? It's hard to keep up cos peeps keep jumping the queue and having babies early...lol!!

Any other ladies due this week. 
Han x
My foof hurts too![/QUOTE]



Don't forget about me!! I was due yesterday.


----------



## Cashewnut

And me! I havent queue jumped either=P


----------



## Tizy

Yey! More girlies waiting in line....lol! Sprinkles of labour dust to us all!! 

Xxx


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Well had lots of pressure and tons of intense Braxton Hicks last night but none that were painful or amounted to anything. Also felt really sick for a couple of hours. Kept running to the bathroom and dry heaving? Feeling achy in my pelvis this morning and still having Braxton Hicks but that's not abnormal. 

Labor dust ladies!


----------



## Gnomer

Why do i keep getting a pain in my arse? It feels up inside my bum, like a sharp stabby pain. 
Driving me INSANE!


----------



## Cashewnut

Just been out for an hour long walk with OH, trying to get things moving - absoloutely nothing.

Fancied horse raddish and beef, no beef, so well you can see where im going with this... Just had the horse raddish by itself, made my tongue tingle, but still nothing.

Dont really want to DTD as feeling extremelly unattractive and just huge atm, plus im ridiculously uncomfortable.

On the plus side, my house is full of bludy cupcakes.


----------



## aley28

Gnomer said:


> Why do i keep getting a pain in my arse? It feels up inside my bum, like a sharp stabby pain.
> Driving me INSANE!

I've had this a couple times too. I don't know what it is.

Overall, my bum just hurts. It feels so full of pressure, like I'm going to poop out all of my guts at any minute now. :haha:

Myyyyy symptoms have all stopped. :cry: Seems like, anyway.

He's sitting really low, so my pelvis HURTS. My cervix hurts. My VAGINA hurts!! Wahhh... lol

I only had a couple of contractions last night. Nothing too serious.

Slept really, really well again last night. What is up with that? I've barely slept in months and suddenly I'm only waking up once or twice a night to pee and/or roll over. :shrug: I'm not complaining... I'm just confused. :haha: Is this my body resting up for the 'big day'?!

I was chatting with a friend last night who was telling me that she was in pre labor with one of her boys for THREE WEEKS before having him... 17 days overdue. When she did finally go into labor, she was dilated to a 7. :shock: Please, oh please, don't let that be me. I really don't want this phase to continue for another 2 weeks. :haha: Though the really short labor sounds nice... :haha:

Congratulations to everybody who had their babies while I wasn't looking! :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

I've had zero contractions not even bh! My vag hurts a bit too like its bruised. Little man has def quieter than usual but still moving lots. Another day with no baby!


----------



## Thistledown

Mind if I join you ladies? My due date is in 2 days (yikes, where did the time go??) and I just recently started getting the first signs that baby isn't planning to just loiter inside me forever. :haha: Pubic symphysis has been getting more sore for the last week, and I lost the first little bit of mucus plug last night. Lost a bunch of it this morning too, and feeling slightly crampy. My doc said on Friday that she was still pretty high though, so who knows? I haven't been getting any contractions yet, either (haven't even had many braxton hicks, at least not that I've recognized!)


----------



## luvmyfam

I haven't had very much of an appetite for the last 10 weeks or so....now all of a sudden I want to eat CONSTANTLY lol! Probably should be the other way around :shrug:


----------



## Cashewnut

luvmyfam said:


> I haven't had very much of an appetite for the last 10 weeks or so....now all of a sudden I want to eat CONSTANTLY lol! Probably should be the other way around :shrug:

Im exactly the same, I want to eat lierally everything in sight!


----------



## luvmyfam

Here are a couple of pictures of me yesterday on my DD. We went on a walk in the park and my DH took these.
 



Attached Files:







2011-11-19 13.24.41.jpg
File size: 59.8 KB
Views: 15









2011-11-19 13.25.19.jpg
File size: 61.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Vikadub

Hey ladies, I thought I'd join in as I think (but I'm not sure) that I may have a few signs?!?! I still have 2 weeks and 4 days to go but my little one - Morgan has been 4 5ths for weeks now - I know that doesn't mean much as they can move in and out of place - but I had some period pains the other day I've had quite a few BH's today, some sharp shooting pains in the cervix and earlier I felt sooooo sick (and that's not happened for months) that I had to go and have a rest until I felt better, I heard a loud rumble in my stomach and then was sooooo hungry. Yesterday I was on one hell of a mission to get my house sorted - although today it's still not done as I get everything out to sort it in stead of doing one room at a time... :-/ I felt so miserable earlier and grouchy.. Hmm sitting here now I'm getting slight abdomen pains.. Maybe it's nothing who knows - I wish I could remember what it was like from the first time round - but it was over 5 years ago... Congratulations to all who've had their lovely babies recently. :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i have tried to be more active today, general cleaning as usual and running after ds as well as cleaning the car, mowing the grass and bouncing on my ball on and off, see what happens now..! :haha:


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I'm in the middle of that queue somewhere too - 3 days to go.

Not really anything to report tho, I went to a 1st birthday party today so lots of new mums there. One said she was in established labour and didn't even know about it. she was told to get checked out as her baby was traverse and when she did they found out baby had moved and was coming. No signs at all. 

Also someone said giving birth is just like having a big poo - god I hope it's that easy.


----------



## Blah11

wow its nowt like having a big poo :rofl: for one, it doesn't come out of your bum haha!

I'd love to be one of those who gets to 6cm without having felt anything. Must be fab.


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> wow its nowt like having a big poo :rofl: for one, it doesn't come out of your bum haha!
> 
> I'd love to be one of those who gets to 6cm without having felt anything. Must be fab.

I think I'm going to be one of those girls this time. I'm honestly considering trying to measure my own dilation, but I don't think I'd be very good at it and if my waters are bulging or something, it may make me freak out. So... gonna keep the fingers out of the vagina now. :rofl: I imagine they'll check me on Wednesday anyhow at my non-stress test.

I was sign-less this morning, but its picking up again. I've been getting infrequent, irregular contractions that kind of just make me grouchy. They don't really hurt, but they're kind of uncomfortable... its the really sharp, long lasting pain in my cervix that makes me irritable. :haha:

I'm also reeeeeaaallly antsy. I wanna get up and power clean my house, but it hurts so much to walk. :wacko: I think I'm having a nesting urge, but can do very little about it, so I just feel antsy. :shrug: Possible sign?

While I was waiting for BnB to respond/for this to post, I just had a major breakdown in the bathroom because nobody is going to be in town on Wednesday and I have to go to the hospital for a non-stress test for half an hour and I have absolutely nobody to watch my son, except one brother who has never, ever babysat a child in his entire life. Shit. :wacko:


----------



## FirstLadyM

Just nausea, BH and super heavy pressure over here. 

Got the nesting urge but so far I've only had the nerve to go buy cleaning supplies. We'll see if I put them to use tomorrow. :roll: The bottom of the frige has been bugging me for weeks.

Also going to buy my hospital bag, robe, and house-shoes tomorrow with mom and big sis. It's a family tradition for new moms. Can't believe it's finally my turn :happydance:


----------



## open lotus

Hi Ladies.

I wonder who will be next,some real positive signs,the waiting is so hard isn't it?
I am doing my best to just stay busy,and ignore my body as much as I can.
I was having lots of signs about 5 days ago,though it all seems to have come to a stand still,it doesn't bother me as such,just after losing the twins last pregnancy,I so much want to hold my baby just to know she is alright.
I am now 39 weeks,but I reckon she will come in 2 weeks,all my pregnancies went over,the boys were late by 2 weeks.

much love ladies xx


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I am feeling frustrated now. First time I've felt like crying. I can't sleep and my OH and cat are snoring next to me. I think distraction is the key too so might go to the cinema tomorrow or something to take my mind of it all.


----------



## marie1112

The nesting urge hit me today for sure! I got up early and started cleaning/organizing things - did this for about 4 hours. Then, I took a nap, followed by 3.5 more hours of cleaning. I just took ANOTHER nap, and am now wanting to do more, lol. I hope this is a sign she's coming soon!


----------



## shortie1990

Well.... She arrived!!

Here's my story...



> My gorgeous girl was born at 15:49 on 19/11/11, weighing 7lb12
> 
> About 5am I woke up feeling some pains on the Thursday, (17th) thought things could be starting so tried to keep myself busy, the pains faided a little in the middle of the day, and then picked up a little in the evening, was woken up early Friday morning, (18th) and said to my OH that I thought that this could be it and not to go to work, they were getting a little more regular and were rather intense, we went for a walk round the park etc and nothing really happened,so tried sleeping. *Decided I wanted to go into the birthing centre at about 12, met my mum and grandma there, so Riley could stay with my grandma.
> 
> 1:00 am I was examined and was 2-3 centimeter dilated ad was given to co-codymol, and sent home.. Tried to get some sleep, managed around two hours, but I was really struggling with the intensity of the pains
> 
> 8:00am I decided I wanted to go back to the birthing centre, was told she didn't want to examine me as it wasn't that long ago I was examined and said I could stay pottering about there or go home, so I decided to go, but decided to go to my grandmas and see Riley, and use my grandmas bath as its a jacuzzi and is very deep - was incredible
> So spent about 3 hours in there, kept nodding off lol!
> About 12.00, I decided I was really struggling and was going in, and it was time! Rang my OH to meet us there, think it was about 13:00, got to the birthing centre, was examined and was 5cm!
> Eventually Got into the birthing pool after waiting for it to fill up, was getting very frustrated cuz my gas and air wasn't working properly towards the end, but felt a slight urge to push, so was trying to let my mum take my bikini pants off whilst I was trying to do little pushes! 4 pushes - she was born! Felt my waters go just as her head came out! My OH couldn't look, he didn't want to see the pool go bright red, so he was ducked down at the side of the pool with his hand up so I could reach and hold his hand :rofl: my mum was incredible!
> As I lifted her up her cord snapped, so was quickly clamped and i needed the bit attached to me clamped!
> So made my way over to the bed, was given the injection to help the placenta, tried and tried, It was like half and half and just wouldn't come out, tried sitting on the loo, ended up on the birthing stool, took 40 minutes, and a hell of alot of work, but finally came out, was harder than baby!! :haha:
> 
> No need for stitches either, the most amazing experience ever, midwives were brilliant! Only had gas and air, so I just felt incredible after the birth, and had visitors almost straight away :dohh: but it has meant I've been able to settle in at home without [email protected]
> 
> Still no name for her, so suggestions are very welcome!
> 
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/7f81123e.jpg
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/15bf74d1.jpg
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/0d62aa4d.jpg
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/95a028e9.jpg
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/8f6b82fe.jpg
> https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd457/shortie1990/5e49fd8b.jpg


----------



## aley28

Congratulations, Shortie!! Sounds like a perfect birth, minus all that work to get the placenta out. :rofl: She's a definite cutie! :kiss:

No name suggestions from me... I think we'd have been in trouble if we were having a girl, because girl names are just too hard! :haha: I'm sure you'll find the perfect one, though!


----------



## aley28

*oopsie, double post, so I'm going to update my signs here instead* :haha:

Earlier, after sitting for a while, I stand up and look down and my stomach was visibly lower. Kind of freaky, really... :wacko: Both of my hips hurt now and my pelvis is sore, and the cervical stabbing pain is almost constant. I told my husband earlier that it felt like he was trying to force his head out my cervix right now, despite it not being a big enough hole yet. :wacko:

The contractions have picked up again in frequency, but not in intensity or duration.

I can feel discharge coming out. :sick: I keep checking to make sure its not my waters... but its not. Its too thick. Disgusting!!!

I'm restless and antsy. I'm planning to start super-cleaning the house tomorrow, pelvic pain be damned! My husband wants to put the Christmas tree up next weekend, and if that's going to happen, I simply _have_ to shampoo the carpets. Might as well make the most of this nesting energy and mix in some Tylenol. :haha:

But for now... bed. :shrug:


----------



## 1stTimeMum33

My waters have gone! Felt a pop at half past ten last night and made a dash for the bathroom. Been in to Triage and they've confirmed it's my waters, monitored me for a bit and sent me home at about 2am. Told me I've got to ring at 6pm today and they're going to hook me up to the syntocinon drip if I'm not in established labour by then. I was really upset as it's absolutely the last thing I wanted.

However, I've been having some quite strong, but irregular, contractions since we've been home. They're too painful for me to stay in bed so I've been up all night.

I don't feel like I'm coping very well through them though so I'm really worried I'm going to be a terrible mess.


----------



## aley28

Hooray for your waters breaking! You'll be holding your little man in no time! Can't wait to hear an update! Good luck! I'm sure you'll cope okay... it really does become a matter of just breathing through the pain (and screaming, and squeezing your husband's hand with the intention of breaking every bone in it! :haha:)


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Shortie!! She's lovely! :D 
1stTimeMum - good luck I hope all goes well and soon for you. x


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations Shortie and good luck 1stTimeMum! :flower:


----------



## Blah11

Congrats 1sttimemum!

Shortie she is so cute!

I've had another crap night sleep. Tossing and turning :( and no labour signs so getting annoyed at my body. Due date on Fri, I really hope he's here by then but I now think il be overdue!


----------



## mum2liam

Congrats Shortie, shes beautiful xx

im really starting to get impatient now, i cant think of anything else, day and night!!!! its driving me mad.....

i guess now im starting to think, well here will be here by the 4th Dec (10 days over) but god thats still 2weeks away!!!

i think the only reason im getting impatient is that ive had so many braxton hicks and funny feelings going on that i didnt have with my other 2 and just keep thinking , is this it!!

Well its Monday, school runs, and housework..... joys.....
although prob wont do much today as i worked my ass off yesterday trying to jump start labour lol

come on ladies lets get this show on the road!!!:happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

ahh great birth story shortie except the placenta getting stuck, you always think thats going to be easy compared to baby! Congrats :)

1st time mum, hope you don't have to have the drip and everything starts naturally Goodluck x

tiny bit more plug this morning but nothing else to report. omg it hurts to turn over in bed though, ouchy! wish this dam cold would go away too :grr:


----------



## Vikadub

Urrrrgh I feel so sick. I've had about 4 BH this morning - maybe something to do with the RLT - although it's not been like that the whole of the rest of the time and more shooting pains in the cervix, mum had to take my little man to school for me today, I nearly puked in the kitchen sink this morning and I had the worst sleep ever, I woke at maybe 3 and finally got up at 5.30 does anyone think this could be the start or just maybe that I'm feeling rough - I've not had any shows or anything - but then last time I didn't either..  I'm feeling so flippin frustrated grim and miserable!! :'( Hope you're all in a better place than me right now.. x


----------



## Cherryhrf

Congrats Shortie and 1sttimemum.

Woke up to stabbing and scratching feeling in the cervix this morning (like shes trying to scratch her way out!) Feel like I'm leaking but nothing there. 

She's slowed her movements down now - still moves a lot but a lot gentler. Also didn't think it possible but my sleep has got worse, I'm struggling to get to sleep (still get the butterfly feeling) and then tossing and turning all night. fx for this week.


----------



## Blah11

My baby is way quieter than he has been too. Hoping its a good sign although he had hiccups this morning and i heard any practise breathing stops before labour :( lol


----------



## wtt :)

Congratulations, shortie!! She is absolutely adorable! 
Went for two long walks yesterday, had a few contractions throughout the day and a couple during DTD :lol: and maybe a couple at night but other than a lot of pressure, back pain and stabbing pains in the cervix nothing... I did have a good clearout yesterday - like 6 or 7 trips to the bathroom! 
Doctor's appointment today so we will see... :)


----------



## Blah11

does anyone struggle to tell the diff between a BH or contraction and movement? My LOs movement is really painful and ive had a few that feel like tightenings but idk :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

Yes!! Me lol his movements can be really painful and they make my whole belly tighten up too so it's really hard for me to tell the difference!


----------



## lynnikins

got the odd cervix pain still, no chance of getting on my ball though im crippled in one hip today, He is really low though


----------



## Blah11

wtt :) said:


> Yes!! Me lol his movements can be really painful and they make my whole belly tighten up too so it's really hard for me to tell the difference!

yeah, and hes so big now he takes up the whole of my abdomen so i can't even feel for squishy bits! I hope my waters just break so i dont need to 2nd guess myself haha


----------



## Blah11

lynnikins said:


> got the odd cervix pain still, no chance of getting on my ball though im crippled in one hip today, He is really low though

I really don't think you'll be pregnant for much longer!


----------



## Belle25

Anyone else convinced they are going to go overdue?
I just know it!!
xx


----------



## wtt :)

4 days overdue today... ;)


----------



## Blah11

Me belle :(! i think il have a december baby at this rate haha


----------



## wtt :)

Blah11 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Yes!! Me lol his movements can be really painful and they make my whole belly tighten up too so it's really hard for me to tell the difference!
> 
> yeah, and hes so big now he takes up the whole of my abdomen so i can't even feel for squishy bits! I hope my waters just break so i dont need to 2nd guess myself hahaClick to expand...

Lol yeah... I've been wishing the same thing but nothing seems to be able to break my waters!!


----------



## Leopard

i just wanted to say girls, don't stress about waters breaking! Did you know only 15% of women have an actual 'breaking' more often then not the babies head blocks the cervix from letting the fluid out! In my case I was 5cm dilated and 'accidently' pushed my waters to break. So don't stress about waters girls!


----------



## Blah11

I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?


----------



## Vikadub

Ooooh pains in the abdomen. I'm gonna try and sort out what I started with my nesting on Saturday, my back is aching though.. Now I have pains in my bum :-/ I'll keep you posted - but if I go quiet it's because I've gone into labour and I'll be back in a day or two.. Haha. :D


----------



## mum2liam

i really thought i would have had baby by now, i do feel like its getting close, but i too am expecting my waters to break, as this happened with both my boys.

my braxton hicks are quite sore but sporadic!

im super tired this morning, think i will have some jam on toast and a laze on the sofa! 

xx


----------



## Leopard

Blah11 said:


> I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?

I have nothing to compare to but I also had back to back labor until just before she crowned.. :shrug:


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> Me belle :(! i think il have a december baby at this rate haha

:hugs:

Lets keep our fingers crossed for babies to arrive soon!
xx


----------



## Blah11

Leopard said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?
> 
> I have nothing to compare to but I also had back to back labor until just before she crowned.. :shrug:Click to expand...

Aw :hugs: Amelie was born sunny side up. Apparently most babies turn during labour.. mine did not :dohh:


----------



## Leopard

Blah11 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?
> 
> I have nothing to compare to but I also had back to back labor until just before she crowned.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw :hugs: Amelie was born sunny side up. Apparently most babies turn during labour.. mine did not :dohh:Click to expand...

I think Kezzy was being spiteful, making mummy go through all the back to back pain and then having a lovely face down birth :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

I really need to clean the house today but i cannot be arsed :( I think I'll go for a clary sage bath soon.


----------



## Blah11

Leopard said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?
> 
> I have nothing to compare to but I also had back to back labor until just before she crowned.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw :hugs: Amelie was born sunny side up. Apparently most babies turn during labour.. mine did not :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Kezzy was being spiteful, making mummy go through all the back to back pain and then having a lovely face down birth :dohh:Click to expand...

atleast she turned cos I know a lot of people come into trouble with back to back babies at the pushing stage. I luckily didn't.
How is Kezzy doing :cloud9: Settled into mummy routine?


----------



## Leopard

Blah11 said:


> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leopard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I think its cos my waters broke with amelie but i had any other signs so i expect it to happen again although i know it prob wont! i wonder if its more or less painful with waters still intact?
> 
> I have nothing to compare to but I also had back to back labor until just before she crowned.. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw :hugs: Amelie was born sunny side up. Apparently most babies turn during labour.. mine did not :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I think Kezzy was being spiteful, making mummy go through all the back to back pain and then having a lovely face down birth :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> atleast she turned cos I know a lot of people come into trouble with back to back babies at the pushing stage. I luckily didn't.
> How is Kezzy doing :cloud9: Settled into mummy routine?Click to expand...

She is going really well, pooping, peeing and eating really well. She STTN for two nights in a row, and she can roll from her belly to her back. She nearly managed back to belly but not quite. We started her on a dummy today. I wasn't sure about it, but it sure beats walking around with my finger in her mouth :haha:! Also producing soooo much milk, she's a hungry little munchkin :hehe:. 
As for settling in, I think I'm doing alright. OH is a god send with helping, but really it's been fairly easy. She isn't high maintanence at all :)


----------



## Cashewnut

Had a bit of a breakdown this morning, the dog refused to go out because its raining, then peed in the kitchen. Which of course I was left to clean up. Have midwife at 2.30, no idea whats going to happen, but I do know Im going to have to walk, and since we moved its miles away, and OH doesnt want to come... because its raining.

So today im going to be wet, miserable, huge and a hormonal mess v_v


----------



## lynnikins

sore pelvis here now but also getting cramps though not noticably linked to any BH or anything lol anyway got housework to keep me busy and on my feet for a bit so best get on with it, from what i could tell this morning im getting quite effaced


----------



## luvmyfam

Wow , a lot of updates this morning (morning for me at least lol). I saw Shortie had her LO- Congrats! and Good luck to you 1stTimeMum! Sorry Cashewnut about your crappy day - hopefully not long for us overdue girls. 

I have an appointment this morning and they are going to attempt to do another sweep (last week my cervix was 3 cm 50% effaced but too high). I just feel really nauseous this morning and couldn't eat dinner last night.


----------



## Cashewnut

Im hoping the midwife will do a sweep today, the next time I would see her would be next monday, and ill be 40+10 by then...

Ive cheered up a bit now ive had a shower, but ive had to turn my phone off, the "any signs yet?" texts and calls are really starting to get to me.


----------



## RayeAnne

Cashewnut said:


> Had a bit of a breakdown this morning, the dog refused to go out because its raining, then peed in the kitchen. Which of course I was left to clean up. Have midwife at 2.30, no idea whats going to happen, but I do know Im going to have to walk, and since we moved its miles away, and OH doesnt want to come... because its raining.
> 
> So today im going to be wet, miserable, huge and a hormonal mess v_v

That sounds like my morning! Both my dogs wouldnt go into the rain, then I come home and one had pooped in the garage, and one pooped in the living room. I almost lost it! Sometimes I wonder what I was thinking when I said yes to 2 dogs.....:wacko:


----------



## Blah11

I've still no symptoms. Feeling very lazy today though and my uterus feels a bit heavy or something. Kinda like I need to wee all the time.


----------



## marie1112

Blah - I have that same problem! Part of me even questions if I've had any BH contractions, because I just assume I keep feeling her moving... I don't know the difference. 

Shortie - Glad things are going well with the baby! Reading about her development already makes me more excited for my little one to arrive! 

Last night, for the first time in MONTHS, I got OH to DTD with me!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I've been so jealous of all you ladies who get to regularly :sex:! OH hasn't touched me in months because he's been scared he'd hurt me or make me go into labor too early and hurt the baby if she was born before she was ready. Luckily, since our ultrasound Friday showed that the baby is BIG and very healthy, I was able to talk him into it last night. :) However... no contractions (BH or otherwise) from it whatsoever... :growlmad: The ONLY symptom I've gained from it is soreness in my lower abdomen... like a mild crampiness almost. May have to talk him into :sex: a few more times to get things going, lol. Going to see a movie today, then come home and clean some more. OH's parents are coming to visit Wednesday-Friday for Thanksgiving, so I'd like to get to the floors and bathroom today and tomorrow, before they arrive. Lots of labor dust to everyone! :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I am so bored today, not helping i have to stay in as my oh's needs a parcel picking up, sigghhh. No signs what so ever to keep me amused :(
Would love to go for a walk, some fresh air at least....


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Anybody need any cleaning doing???? iv got far to much energy!!


----------



## Blah11

Me! I'm just laying on the sofa and amelie is due back in a few mins. Hope she's in a snuggly mood!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

ok il bring my marigolds round! :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i can totally understand why that woman did that marathon before she gave birth.... i fancy a jog!! lol


----------



## Blah11

You are mad! I told my mw bout that lady and she was less than impressed lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

seriously woke up and done loads!!! well loads for me anyway. 

Did all my washing, the cleaning, scrubbed down the kitchen, had half hour on my ball, done all my xmas cards, and i still fancy a long walk!


----------



## Blah11

Im having round ligament pain again :(!


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Gosh lots has happened on here today, lots of chat anyway. 

I got up and showered and put makeup and proper clothes on for the first time in 3 days and then my friend came round to take me into town for a wander....gosh it's so nice to get out the house! 

Had no symptoms tho, apart from yesterday eve I was getting some shooting pains over my bump...Blah I put it down to RLP too, think my babe needs more space and is trying to stretch me out. Now just got but of back ache from walking ....that's it, no show, no plug, no waters, no contractions! Bloody boring if you ask me! 

Hope everyone else is ok. Xxx


----------



## lynnikins

i went out to the bank and post office and came back, baby is low so im gonna get on my ball, ive decided if baby hasnt shown up by my MW appointment im gonna get her to check me for effacement caus im sure im getting there,


----------



## Blah11

I have my MW appointment on Thursday and I so hope I don't make it. My mum was round earlier and making me roll my eyes at her 'il take my mobile to the cinema tonight just incase'.. NOT HAPPENING TONIGHT MUM omg.


----------



## marie1112

My back's started hurting today too... Hopefully a good sign! :)


----------



## Blah11

FX Marie!


----------



## finallyready

Happy Due Date to me! NO ACTION whatsoever! SUCKS! I might go for a walk later as the sun is out today. My baby is very active today and every movement hurts! She is cramped for space so when she stretches it feels like sharp jabs everywhere. I wish I had cramping, I wish I was loosing plug, I wish for Braxton Hicks anything!!! Bring it on, I am ready!!!!


----------



## s300bex

I wish I has any kind of symptoms too! I have cleaned the house from top to bottom today - don't really want OH to come inside after work as he will undo all my hard work :o) I have painted my nails, had my waxing done, the food shop has been done - surely she would pick up on all of this and decide to make an appearance?!?!


----------



## aley28

I found myself desperately searching for the secret way to tell when I'm going to go into labor last night. :rofl: But no matter how many times I Googled it... nobody knows. :cry: :shrug:

I slept like crap last night! I was sleeping so lightly that I woke myself up sleep-talking a few times! (I was describing some snow boots to my husband :haha:) Went to bed at 11... woke up 3 times between 11 and 11:45 :wacko: OMG... it was like that all night! Almost just got out of bed at 6, but WTF is there to do when its still dark out?! NOTHING, that's what.

Lost more plug this morning. I partially wish it would just come out all at once... starting to really gross me out. :rofl:

I'm so tired of being pregnant. *sigh*


----------



## Blah11

we're gonna end up eating all our food again. Ive already had to replace the MWs biscuit stash :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> I found myself desperately searching for the secret way to tell when I'm going to go into labor last night. :rofl: But no matter how many times I Googled it... nobody knows. :cry: :shrug:
> 
> I slept like crap last night! I was sleeping so lightly that I woke myself up sleep-talking a few times! (I was describing some snow boots to my husband :haha:) Went to bed at 11... woke up 3 times between 11 and 11:45 :wacko: OMG... it was like that all night! Almost just got out of bed at 6, but WTF is there to do when its still dark out?! NOTHING, that's what.
> 
> Lost more plug this morning. I partially wish it would just come out all at once... starting to really gross me out. :rofl:
> 
> I'm so tired of being pregnant. *sigh*

i tossed and turned all night too. Finally got to sleep at about 3am and woke up at 4am with OH having nightmares (he makes noises in his sleep :dohh:). So annoying and I shouted at him although he could hardly help it LOL


----------



## LuckyInLove09

shortie- she is so precious!! :) 

Good luck to all the girls who are having some definite signs!

Nothing at all happening for me. Last night I had barely any BH or pressure like I had the previous 2 nights. I literally wake up every hour to pee now, though. I wake up 3:30. 4:30, 5:30, 6:30, 7:30, 8:30.....lol. It's ridiculous! At least I'm used to the broken sleep so that when baby comes I'll be a little more prepared for waking up so often. If baby doesn't come before then my last day of work is the 30th which is 3 days before my due date! Have the day off today and am going to lunch with a friend and do some shopping...keep me occupied with something else. Have a doctors appointment tomorrow morning so will update after. 

Hope things get going for us all!


----------



## 30mummyof1

OMG so fed up, oh came home..so i thought i can finally get out of the house..then its starts raining...so thought ok fine i'll drive somewhere...just need to get out..and then get in the car..battery has died as my ds has left a light on..:grr: so now i'm back on laptop! sighhh hope tomorrow is better!!


----------



## Gnomer

I cannot tell the difference between BH, movement, or tightening. Its beginning to worry me. He occupies my whole belly, so I can't feel my tummy either. I get a weird muscle down the center of my belly that pops out when I tense, but sometimes its hard telling the difference between the muscle and his bum! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

ok i wish something would start so i didnt have to have visitors tonight lol i just dont feel up to it


----------



## aley28

Gnomer said:


> I cannot tell the difference between BH, movement, or tightening. Its beginning to worry me. He occupies my whole belly, so I can't feel my tummy either. I get a weird muscle down the center of my belly that pops out when I tense, but sometimes its hard telling the difference between the muscle and his bum! :haha:

Me too! Half the time I can't tell if I'm having a contraction or if he's wiggling. :wacko: I don't remember this being a problem with my first. :haha:


----------



## Vikadub

Great it's all stopped... :-/ Meh.


----------



## Cherryhrf

So after being quite twingey this morning, I got to see my eldest son in his class assembly (which was lovely and brought a tear to my eyes) and now after the walk home - nothing.

More ball bouncing this evening - Need this baby out I'm so fed up of being fat, not being able to bend, it hurts to walk and I feel like the whole village/school are waiting on me and I'm fed up of being asked 20 times a day 'how long to go' aaarrrggghhh!!!! - Sorry little rant there!!


----------



## aley28

Cherryhrf said:


> So after being quite twingey this morning, I got to see my eldest son in his class assembly (which was lovely and brought a tear to my eyes) and now after the walk home - nothing.
> 
> More ball bouncing this evening - Need this baby out I'm so fed up of being fat, not being able to bend, it hurts to walk and I feel like the whole village/school are waiting on me and I'm fed up of being asked 20 times a day 'how long to go' aaarrrggghhh!!!! - Sorry little rant there!!

:hugs:

I don't know what it is with people. Do they honestly think we won't tell them when the baby is born? The part that irritates me the most is that its all my immediate family members who are asking! "Any baby news yet?" NO, NO BABY NEWS YET. I'm still hugely fat and hugely pregnant and he hasn't so much as crowned. Do these people really think I wouldn't tell my own mom/sister/brother if I'd given birth recently?! :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Argh another day with NOTHING. So fed up now.


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Blah11 said:


> Argh another day with NOTHING. So fed up now.

Me too :( - bored of bouncing on ball too.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too, bored of bouncing, defo bored of rlt, bored of sticking epo's capsuals up me foofoo!, bored of 'having' to have an orgasm! bored of wondering when...and so on..:haha: just ready for my next challenge :)


----------



## candyfloss

So, how many weeks along was everyone when they decided they were ready for baby to come?! I'm due dec 23rd but due to my dads bad health and travel arrangements around Christmas I really want baby here at least a couple weeks before! W was 11 days early do hoping this one is too. 

Stopped taking rlt as the BH I was getting were so strong they were making me stop was I was doing, and sweat like mad! So dec 1st (day short of 37wks!) I'll be sniffing clary sage and drinking the rlt and ball bouncing (lol!) to encourage her out!


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> Argh another day with NOTHING. So fed up now.

I can't decide if I'd rather have no signs at all or keep getting these contractions that don't seem to be leading anywhere!! :dohh:

I've had a few contractions this morning and early afternoon. I swear, all I have to do is think about sex and I start contracting. But then it goes away. Then it comes back. Then it goes away.

Getting some really tight ones right now, but they don't hurt at all. They're only uncomfortable because I feel like I'm going to pee myself while they're happening. :haha:

Baby un-engaged again and is in my ribs. :growlmad: Was just getting ready to get up and clean the house to see if I can get him to drop back down. I'd rather be able to breath and for my pelvis to hurt than this. Its painful when he's all up in my lungs!

I'm torn on whether I want to have him RIGHT NOW or if I want to go until Monday so my doctor can deliver him. I can't decide if I'm mad enough at all of my family that is just leaving me here, stranded and alone and if I should try to bring on labor to say "fuck you!" or if I should put my feet up and wait until Monday.

Most of all, I hate that I don't really have a choice in the matter! There's not really anything I can do that is going to prevent labor from happening and it sounds like there's precious little I can do to encourage it to happen. If having two sweeps 2 days apart from each other at 4cm dilated didn't bring on labor, the only thing that is going to make it happen is time.

I could cry!


----------



## aley28

candyfloss said:


> So, how many weeks along was everyone when they decided they were ready for baby to come?! I'm due dec 23rd but due to my dads bad health and travel arrangements around Christmas I really want baby here at least a couple weeks before! W was 11 days early do hoping this one is too.
> 
> Stopped taking rlt as the BH I was getting were so strong they were making me stop was I was doing, and sweat like mad! So dec 1st (day short of 37wks!) I'll be sniffing clary sage and drinking the rlt and ball bouncing (lol!) to encourage her out!

I've been kind of 'over' this whole pregnancy thing since 32 weeks. :haha: But it was about 36 weeks that I realized I was emotionally/mentally ready for labor, and every day since full term... its about all I think about.:wacko:


----------



## Blah11

id love to go into labour right now! Im well past the stage where i dont want him to come cos of plans.. i have no plans :(!
Ive been on my ball again and other than feeling like ive been repeatedly kicked in the foof.. nowt. Mega sigh.


----------



## Blah11

oh and i felt proper ready at 38 weeks when my home birth kit came and all my gasses were delivered. The box is huge and is just doing my head in lying in my hallway :growlmad:


----------



## candyfloss

Blah11 said:


> oh and i felt proper ready at 38 weeks when my home birth kit came and all my gasses were delivered. The box is huge and is just doing my head in lying in my hallway :growlmad:

Lol, misread that as your glasses were delivered - thought I took mine off while having W! 

Baby brain....


----------



## Blah11

haha!

Does anyone else get a really sore back when on your ball? I have to keep stopping cos my back is all achy :(!


----------



## JackiePed

Candyfloss and Blah... That's how I read it too!! I thought, "hmmmm.... Do they need special goggles for a homebirth? Celebration glasses for champagne....?"
Lol


----------



## luvmyfam

I got another "half" sweep today. Still 3 cm 60% effaced and she said my cervix is posterior, so a little hard to reach. Have been nauseous on and off and now just have a pretty bad dull low back ache. I just REALLY hope this little guy decides to show his face before Saturday (induction day).[-o&lt;


----------



## Blah11

I felt my cervix earlier and I think its only like 1cm max :shrug: its hard to tell cos I can't reach it properly!


----------



## jellybeansmum

im so gassy today! could that be a sign?!lol babies still kicking about tonight was quiet most of the day and im still having the odd cramp
normally the bruised feeling in my lady bits only happens when im gettin in and out of bed but iv had them all day today and the odd shooting pain
i tried havin a feel in my cervix but again....iv no idea what im poking!
also the dogs are acting wierd!!lol


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Blah11 said:


> haha!
> 
> Does anyone else get a really sore back when on your ball? I have to keep stopping cos my back is all achy :(!

Yes, I walk like a cowboy when I get off and my lower back hurts. Am back on the sofa now.


----------



## wtt :)

Looks like Baby will be here soon! I am a good 4cms now and apparently have been having contractions but didn't know it :haha:
Baby got an 8 out of 8 on the biophysical profile so very good. Induction booked for the 28th but she said i won't even make it that far. :thumbup:
Had another sweep but this time it didn't hurt at all! :D


----------



## Blah11

Yay bout time mini wtt!


----------



## aley28

I hope you go into labor tonight, wtt!! :thumbup: Isn't it nice, knowing you've been dilating and not feeling it? :haha: Hope it makes labor shorter for ya!

My husband has been all ... sensitive the past few days. :shock: Its soooo weird! Last night after I worked on one of my fish tanks for like an hour, he kept telling me to sit down. So I went and cooked some mac and cheese for DS... asked DH if he wanted some. He said, "Just sit down and I'll get both of us some." So I did the dishes instead. :haha: He gave me this look that said, "Okay, seriously now, sit your ass DOWN woman!" :rofl:

Then he called me earlier just to see how I was feeling. He hasn't done that since I had my gallbladder taken out! :thumbup:

So my dogs are acting pretty much like their normal selves... but my husband seems to have been replaced with somebody who cares! (Not that he's usually an asshole... but he never tells me to stop cleaning/cooking and just sit down!) Is a husband personality-switch a sign?! :haha:

In all seriousness... my signs all stopped just after my last post. I did some laundry and some dishes and made some lunch, and it feels like he snuggled back down a bit (though not as low as he was last night), but that's all. Then I had a nap... gonna go try to get some more of the house cleaned up, I think. I'm getting contractions again right now... maybe the hot chocolate that I can't stop drinking is bringing them on :haha:

(I had to stop and cry like three times while trying to type this post. :wacko: I've lost my marbles!!)


----------



## Blah11

Mine is the opposite aly :( hes not helping me at all! I made him dinner for when he came home from work, he ate it and effed off upstairs :growlmad: I had to shout him down cos he left his jumper, shoes and jeans on the couch.


----------



## aley28

Ooooh, that's frustrating, isn't it?! That's how mine USUALLY is. He usually can't so much as get his plate and fork into the dishwasher (or even to the counter) after dinner... but the last couple of days he's been downright helpful (for him)! Its weirding me out, to be honest. :haha: I partially suspect he's just trying to earn an oral favor for his penis. :roll: That and he really doesn't want me to go into labor before Friday, because he's working... so maybe he's just trying to make me sit still to minimize any chances of it happening before then. :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

Yeah, mine does selfish alternative motive things too :rofl:

Enjoy whilst yours is being helpful ;D

I'm getting some very low kicky crampy feelings (its him moving but feels like cramps) and with that i think il call it another day over with no baby and hop off to bed :(!


----------



## heaven

Lots of Braxton Hicks and small contractions. Had blood after internal check today. Think that sparked the contractions.


----------



## aley28

Ahh... you're not quite fully cooked, heaven! Hopefully nothing too dramatic happens with those contractions for another week or two yet! And then GAME ON! :thumbup:


----------



## Gnomer

My OH seems to be somewhere in the middle of yours, Blah and Aley. He is SUPER helpful when he's actually in the house, but he's being an arse and spending far too much time in the pub. Its only a pint every day after work, but its doing my shitting nut in. He does the whole, SIT DOWN DON'T DO ANYTHING thing too, but he doesn't get up to do it either. I'd wait days for the pots to be washed if it was left to him. 

No signs for me. Some funky movements that I cannot tell if they are actually movements or not. And a major need to pee constantly.


----------



## aley28

My husband doesn't have the ability to stop at one drink, so I told him he's not going out drinking after I turned full term. He spent the entire weekend before that partying it up with his buddies, and has dutifully told his buddies since then that I'm due any day now and he needs to be at home with me. :thumbup: I am grateful for that much; I figured he'd put up a big stink about it. :haha: Just got off the phone with him a bit ago and got yelled at for not taking a nap while my son napped :haha:

I've been getting contractions all evening now too. Not painful, just tight. :shrug:


----------



## marie1112

Some of you ladies sound like you're getting close! :flower: I've had a strange day... Went to a movie today, which I was excited about (haven't been to one in months), but had to pee like 3 or 4 times, which really seemed to annoy OH. I also felt very crampy during the movie, in my lower tummy. Then, we got home, and I was grumpy and wanted a nap. That nap lasted 5 hours!!!! All I'd eaten was cereal for breakfast, and a little movie theater popcorn and some skittles. I woke up well past dinner time, and still wasn't very hungry, but made myself eat something anyway. No more cramps, so I'm sitting on my ball now, as I haven't much lately. I really just wanna go back to sleep though... I don't know what's come over me. I don't feel ill or anything, just have the urge to sleep. Such a difference from yesterday when I was nesting all day!! I'd hoped it would have continued into today, because I still have some things to do around the house, but all I want to do is sleep. I guess I should be grateful, because I've been only getting 2-4 hours of sleep at night lately... perhaps it just caught up to me! :shrug:


----------



## marie1112

Now I've been having cramping in my upper abdomen, tightening (probably just BH), and a little diarrhea. Also, some intense pressure down there... it hurts! I tried to get OH to do laundry because the outfit we got for the baby to wear home from the hospital hasn't been washed yet... but he wants to wait until tomorrow... I'd do it myself, but we live in an apartment, and the laundry facility is a decent walk, and it's late at night. Hope I don't go before then or he's in big trouble! lol


----------



## Blah11

Eek good luck Marie! I've woken up after yet another terrible sleep with nothing again.


----------



## mum2liam

oooohhh... Marie, maybe somethings happening!!!

ive been super tired yesterday, and today, 

getting up in the night for a wee hurts, my stomach goes solid, and cant stant straight to get there, and then when i do, DH shouts, is that your waters gone or are you just having a wee..........EH!!! lol im like im just going to the toliet half a dozen times, just like every other night!!

he is really exited now though, and hes the only one i dont mind asking me if ive had twinges etc, anyone else and i growl at them!!

my braxton hicks are hurting more when i have one, although not sure that has any meaning, getting increased discharge too. 

xx


----------



## Blah11

I just feel like I have a baby about to drop out (funnily enough!) and I too am weeing soooo much. Very irritating!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep my oh sounds like yours blah! I know i am home all day but would just be nice if he spent some time playing with Thomas when he gets home and on not on the computer! He won't have any choice when ds2 arrives! :grr::haha:

Bad night sleep for me too :( zzz


----------



## Blah11

Its rubbish being this pregnant isn't it. So glad LO will be here soon.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too, hope its closer to 2 weeks for me and not 4 weeks


----------



## Vikadub

Still watching with interest, wtt fingers crossed and good luck! Everything that was happening with me has stopped.. A good job really as I have to take my son to Hospital today then again on the 2nd of December, I also have to do my cousins wedding photography at the weekend - I'm not really looking forward to that though as I'm going to be in agony with my feet. I just want my baby - I know I shouldn't be so impatient as she's still got a couple of weeks to go but I'm so ready...


----------



## Cherryhrf

After some strong BH last night with mild period pains my OH started tapping me during the night thinking I was having contractions in my sleep as I was huffing and puffing - Only I wasn't a sleep, I was just trying to breathe, I've a blocked nose!!

Nothing this morning :(

Had to have a serious talk with OH last night - he is my eldest sons football coach (and highly obsessed by it), which means that every Saturday he has to go to his games and I take DS2 to his games. He was saying how lucky I am that the next 3 games are home games. I had to remind him that If I have the baby in the next week or so (which is most likely) I will not be out on the sidelines days after birth!! I will have a week or so to recover! He seemed quite surprised by this :wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Cherryhrf said:


> After some strong BH last night with mild period pains my OH started tapping me during the night thinking I was having contractions in my sleep as I was huffing and puffing - Only I wasn't a sleep, I was just trying to breathe, I've a blocked nose!!
> 
> Nothing this morning :(
> 
> Had to have a serious talk with OH last night - he is my eldest sons football coach (and highly obsessed by it), which means that every Saturday he has to go to his games and I take DS2 to his games. He was saying how lucky I am that the next 3 games are home games. I had to remind him that If I have the baby in the next week or so (which is most likely) I will not be out on the sidelines days after birth!! I will have a week or so to recover! He seemed quite surprised by this :wacko:

Men...they just don't get it..do they!

jee's my body feels broken, feels bruised around my pubic bone, guess its where his head is knocking it, ouchy!

well i have a massage booked for tonight, the lady doing it knows about the pressure points that can bring on labour so hoping she can work some magic! :happydance: but before that i have a dentist checkup, boo :( - hate the dentist but better to get it out of the way before baby i know.


----------



## mum2liam

i was not a happy bunny last night,

apart from getting up every hour for the loo, obviously being heavily pregnant, im snoring, and my DH kepy really shaking me awake telling me this, by the third time he done it i was like "WHAT" he says "your snoring" and i say " I CANT HELP IT"

god dammit, let me sleep!!! its a different story when your snoring!!! its not like i do it all the time, if you dont like it go somewhere else to sleep!!!!!!!

Sorry girls, that just bothered me slightly!! he could have some sympathy i mean im not getting much sleep to start with!! xx

ouch.... just getting a BH and it hurts!!


----------



## marie1112

Cramps and tightenings have now stopped... :growlmad: :growlmad:Thinking of talking OH into :sex: again tonight, but I still need to do laundry before she comes, soooo I don't know if I should wait until the morning. However, they say you usually have a bit of time when labor starts before you need to get to the hospital... hmm. What to do, what to do? :shrug:


----------



## lynnikins

since last night been having pink gloopy discharge everytime and was getting crampy BH all the way to and back from the nursery run this morning, got a really really bad pain in my left hip and SI joint though so cant get on my ball so im leaning over the back of the chair and wiggling


----------



## Blah11

ooo lyn! sound like it may be time to meet your bubba!


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

Again nothing to report here, can already feel myself getting down again :-/ 

Lynikins sounds like lots of things are happening with you! Wtt hope all goes well today, you must be so fed up now! 

I've turned the labour dust sprinkler up to high on the setting, let's hope it all happens soon! 

I know I'm clutching at straws but it's the new moon on Friday, the moon has its strongest gravitational pull to the earth when it's either new or full (I've been reading up on it!) although everyone thinks its just the full moon usually. Anyway we are 80% water so I'm hoping that if baby is just about cooked it might help us at the weekend! :) :) 
Like I said 'clutching at straws' :) 

Going to do a big shop at Asda today, thought last weeks might have been my last but no! Hopeing that pushing a heavy trolly might gee things up! 

Hugs to everyone X x x


----------



## princess_bump

Can i join you ladies! Suppose i'm watching for signs for me now, even though i don't expect to go 'early' or 'naturally' really :lol:

i've had on and off cramps since last night, they came again this morning, on whilst taking maddi to nursery, but have tailed off now. had a little back ache for the first time last night, like with maddi, the dull ache when my labour started, but don't think she's quite ready yet!

lynne, that sounds so positive :D hope baba's here soon :D x


----------



## lynnikins

dont think it will be today unless this one decides to arrive in a completely different way to the other boys and have my waters go before things kick off but i really ought to dig out that TENS i guess lol, im gonna pull out the pool and lay it out on the floor and see how much room it takes up while EJ watches his cartoons


----------



## lynnikins

Ohh and im 38wks today :happydance:


----------



## wtt :)

I am still here still pregnant and actually had a pretty good night's sleep cause contractions aren't too strong yet so didn't time them all night :)


----------



## Blah11

Good thing you're rested :) in hoping my mum will be up to go shopping after lunch. I need to get some supplies and need to walk around a bit. Was stuck in yday!


----------



## Sini

My due date tomorrow.. No signs whatsoever.. Oh well eventually he has to come out: naturally or by force :D

Its well funny people asking when Im due when im out an about. Their faces just drop as if Ill start labouring there and then :D


----------



## Pingu

I have had an upset stomach for the last 3 days, I have read this can be a sign that labour is near. I really hope so I have had enough now, can't wait to meet my little man :)


----------



## Blah11

I really hope I dont go too overdue. I am desp for a homebirth and obv induction is out of the question. My MW said I'll be okay up until 40+14-16 then they start getting a bit tetchy :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blah11 said:


> I really hope I dont go too overdue. I am desp for a homebirth and obv induction is out of the question. My MW said I'll be okay up until 40+14-16 then they start getting a bit tetchy :(

Really hope you get your home birth Blah, wish i was braver and was going for one :)


----------



## Belle25

really thought last night was the night-kept getting strong pains like i did at the beginning of my dds labour :-(
Nope...still pregnant and not in labour!

Anyone else feeling frustrated?
xx


----------



## Blah11

meeee

just getting loads of movements :growlmad:


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> meeee
> 
> just getting loads of movements :growlmad:

:hugs:

Hope you get your home birth. My baby is moving tons today too!
xx


----------



## HollieQ

Joining in later here! :flower:

It's been really interesting reading through all your signs etc, some of you are so early yet though!!! I hope your babys come early as you hope :flower: or you'll go mad like meee! heehee! 

I've been having loads of bh, some deeper pains, and yesterday really nauseous, but they just pass and i go back to feeling 100% normal, it's soooo frustrating :dohh:

So, 4th day of being overdue today for me! I'm getting induced a week on wednesday (12 days over!) if nothing by then, aaarghh i'd love him home by this weekend though, FX! :happydance:


----------



## Belle25

HollieQ said:


> Joining in later here! :flower:
> 
> It's been really interesting reading through all your signs etc, some of you are so early yet though!!! I hope your babys come early as you hope :flower: or you'll go mad like meee! heehee!
> 
> I've been having loads of bh, some deeper pains, and yesterday really nauseous, but they just pass and i go back to feeling 100% normal, it's soooo frustrating :dohh:
> 
> So, 4th day of being overdue today for me! I'm getting induced a week on wednesday (12 days over!) if nothing by then, aaarghh i'd love him home by this weekend though, FX! :happydance:

Fingers crossed your baby comes soon. Its annoying being overdue isn't it? I went over with my first (so kind of expecting to again :dohh:)

Your having goos signs baby will come soon though on the positive side :flower:

When I did go into labour, I had had no previous signs at all! It just happened one night
xx


----------



## Blah11

i'd love him to come before thurs!


----------



## Blah11

Aw, a girl at OH work gave him a present for the baby yday and i totally forgot about it. Opened it just now and it a lovely little timberland set :cloud9: Now I just need a baby to put in it :rofl:


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> Aw, a girl at OH work gave him a present for the baby yday and i totally forgot about it. Opened it just now and it a lovely little timberland set :cloud9: Now I just need a baby to put in it :rofl:

Awww. Thats nice of her. The good thing is whatever way you look at it, it can't be much longer now!
xx


----------



## lynnikins

Blah i hope you and I dont go as far as 14 days over my MW is likely to start getting anxious at that stage too but we will cross that bridge if we come to it


----------



## MyTurnYet

Just checking in how it's going here. I remember just last week how frustrating it was getting all those signs...I was an emotional wreck st times and now laying here with my baby on my chest and none of that matters. Like all the waiting and frustration is instantly gone. Hang in there...your reward is coming so soon.

Blah, love that new pic.


----------



## marie1112

Lynnikins - you sound on the verge for sure! Good luck!!

Got more cramps last night after :sex: but this morning... still pregnant and no more cramping. :growlmad: I really had a feeling last night was the night! I'm still having lots of pelvic pressure/soreness though. I'm going to sit on my ball lots today, have a walk, and get some work done around the house. MIL and FIL arrive tomorrow for Thanksgiving, so I have to get a bunch finished today: laundry, dishes, floors, bathroom, and countertops. OH better wake up in a good mood today, because he WILL be helping with all of this! LOL, at least laundry, cause I can't carry it all down to the laundry room. 

I'm excited for Thanksgiving, but since MIL and FIL are coming up, we will be going out for dinner. FIL wanted a breakfast place like IHOP, but I insisted we go somewhere I can get TRADITIONAL Thanksgiving food, because if they wouldn't have decided to come up, I would have made a small Thanksgiving meal for myself and OH. However, I don't feel like cooking for 4 in my tiny kitchen, and nobody offered to help, plus.... I'm not a very good cook! I would have microwaved some frozen turkey and gravy for sure lol... so we will be eating out I suppose! Watch :baby: decide to make her appearance ON Thanksgiving day, leaving me to hospital food instead... :sick: :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Would give you something to be very thankful for though marie!


----------



## marie1112

Blah11 said:


> Would give you something to be very thankful for though marie!

That's true! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, back from the dentist and she was gentle with me! now to look forward to the mummy to be massage - hope it kicks something off but even if it doesn't will still be nice to be pampered before everything gets rather hectic!:haha:


----------



## marie1112

That does sound lovely! I would love to get one of those:flower:


----------



## lynnikins

oh i could really do with a back rub, DH has put the pump in the back of the cuboard so ive ditched my ball for now caus it was givng my pelvis hell being on it


----------



## luvmyfam

Hello everyone! I got some good sleep last night, but not really having much in the way of signs today. LO feels lower and having some sacroiliac pain, and a little bit of soreness down low, probably from that "half" sweep yesterday. I have been taking walks everyday, will be taking another walk today. I really want to know what it feels like to go into labor spontaneously. Come on baby Jacob, we are ready to meet you! Hope everyone is feeling ok.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes can totally recommend them, they have been my treat every 5/6wks or so. :) 

So has everyone got a name sorted for their upcoming arrivals? 
We don't and i don't think we will until he's here at least! We just can't agree :haha:


----------



## Sarah24

Getting a lot of pressure and throbbing sensation in my back but not sure if that's even a sign or not : / sweep booked for 40+4. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Munchkinn_

lots of pressure down below, bottom of back and top of legs keep going stiff :wacko:
absolutely knackereed thou, had a sweep booked for 40+3, fingers crossed im not gonna need it thou :( xx


----------



## aley28

10 days until my due date! :thumbup: Can't believe I'm almost in the single digits... I remember when I broke out of the TRIPLE digits! :wacko:

Another poor night of sleep, though it was better than it could have been. I kept waking myself up snoring. :dohh:

I had quite a few contractions again last night... but, once again, none that seemed to go any where.

I'm getting frustrated. :(


----------



## lynnikins

im getting fed up too, had bloody discharge all afternoon, baby is really really low it hurts but theres no BH that ive noticed or even decent cramps since i got back after the nursery run.


----------



## mum2liam

well im just super tired!! had plenty sleep but still knackered!!

had a loose BM today, and little one is low, lots of BHs drinking lots of water, looking forward to chilling in my pjs tonight!! xx


----------



## Blah11

I've just had some cramps low down but not coming in waves or anything, just a bit like I have gas or need number 2s!
Had a wee walk round the shops today hoping to start things off but no such luck.


----------



## luvmyfam

lynnikins said:


> im getting fed up too, had bloody discharge all afternoon, baby is really really low it hurts but theres no BH that ive noticed or even decent cramps since i got back after the nursery run.

I keep thinking your next. Have they checked your cervix yet?


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Some sound like they're getting so close! Good luck ladies! :)

I had an appt this morning and everything went well. Last week I was 30% effaced and 1 centimeter and this week I'm 50% effaced and 1.5 cm. So a little progress makes me happier than none. My last appt is scheduled for next Thursday on Dec 1st which is 3 days before my due date. I'm hoping she comes before so that I don't have to schedule an induction date! Just plan to do as much walking as possible. Might try some pineapple, too. 

Waiting is killer!


----------



## Tizy

Nothing from me today either, went and did a £116 Asda shop - that should do us for about 12 days! Now if my LO is not here after that I will be very upset! 

LO has been really active today too for some reason, probably not a good sign aren't the babies meant to be quiet and rest before they pop out. 

Oh I'm getting fed up again....just so badly want to meet my baby. 

Xxx


----------



## aley28

Just had to go #2... He's sitting so low that I can't even sit on the toilet comfortably. I had to support myself on the counter and the tub and lean back kind of weird and my pants and undies had to come off because I can't hold my legs together. You know something has to give when you can't even just sit down and go poop. :growlmad:

I have a tummy ache, and I'm really irritable and weepy (at the same time :wacko: :shrug:). My back hurts. I'm crampy down low. Irregular, non-painful contractions all morning.

Today sucks.


----------



## Vikadub

Aley, sounds like when I was having my son... Fingers crossed for you!! x :)


----------



## Cherryhrf

Really emotional today, any little thing from a newborn on telly to not being able to get off the floor because it hurt to much. Had some cramping on and off but no pattern to it. Would love for this baby to be out before my sweep next Wednesday. Have managed to avoid having a sweep with the boys and don't really fancy one this time.

DH had a dentist appointment this morning and left for work late and walked to school with me and the boys. Everyone kept asking if anything was happening, was quite funny.


----------



## Gnomer

Painted the bathroom today. Although we have REALLY high ceilings, so I cannot do any of the cutting in. Got my roller extender out though, so atleast most of its done. I'm just going to have to wait yonks for OH to get up the ladder and finish off. 

Ethan has been quiet today. No full on movements, just little twinges. I also thought it was my time before. I was having pretty painful crampy things every 5-7 minutes, for about an hour. Buuuuut, just as I'm getting all excited, they stop. Nothing since. I think maybe it was all the stretching whilst I was painting. Boooo for getting my hopes up! 
(TMI but I also felt a little 'gush' down there, but that was just discharge. MINGING. I do not like feeling it coming out of me!)


----------



## marie1112

Have gotten about 1/2 my cleaning list done today... Still need to get groceries, clean the bathroom, clean the floors, take out the trash, and put away the laundry. I can get OH to do the trash... and possibly put away the laundry and vacuum. I'm sure he would do the bathroom and floors as well, but... he SUCKS at it. LOL, I always have to go clean behind him. :haha: Had to take a break though, because all the walking across the parking lot to wash and dry laundry has worn me out... my stomach feels HUGE... like bloated almost, and baby is kicking and punching away, plus pushing DOWN as well. I'm surprised she isn't breaking my water with all this craziness. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

anyone else turning into a miserable cow? im so grumpy :cry: i think it must be partly due to lack of sleep but really, im horrid just now.


----------



## marie1112

Blah11 said:


> anyone else turning into a miserable cow? im so grumpy :cry: i think it must be partly due to lack of sleep but really, im horrid just now.

YES! I have been so grumpy lately... the other day I felt bad because OH thought I was mad at him and kept asking if I was okay, and if he did something to upset me... I apologized and told him it wasn't his fault at all, I was just in a crap mood... I think it's due to lack of sleep and being SO uncomfortable ALL THE TIME now. :growlmad:


----------



## JackiePed

Blah11 said:


> anyone else turning into a miserable cow? im so grumpy :cry: i think it must be partly due to lack of sleep but really, im horrid just now.

I would be too! I start turning into one if I haven't seen a sign of baby by 38 weeks, I'm a big ol' spoiled brat! :brat:


----------



## Blah11

ah well least its not just me!

think baby is pressing quite hard on my bladder! i stood up, got a bh or he moved and i thought i was gonna wee myself!


----------



## Pingu

I have had lots of back ache today, been relaxing with my hot water bottle which has helped eased it. I keep needing to pee every 5 mins too


----------



## esmemuppet

Lots of diarrhoea for me today and ongoing period pains...would love to meet my LO but only when she's ready! Good luck girls xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

I hope you don't mind me joining in :). 

I was thinking I'd be having a c-section as he's been breech for 10 weeks but he turned over at the end of last week. I'm so relieved and happy about that but now back to the unknown! I am working until 39+4 as well but that is actually quite good as it is taking my mind off waiting impatiently!

I've been feeling different this last few days but dunno if that's just because he's in a different position to what I'm used to. I need to get up for a wee about 5 times a night now and have had horrid stomach cramps during the night for the last couple of nights. Also needing to poo much more than usual and losing my plug bit by bit. I'm hopeful these signs might be the start of something but I doubt it! I have a feeling I'll go overdue by a few days.

I've done a heck of a lot of walking though! Took thirty 4 and 5 year olds on a school trip at work today and have another school trip on Thursday too. I must be mad!


----------



## marie1112

Esmemuppet and Jchihuahua - you both sound like you have promising signs, good luck! :flower:


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> anyone else turning into a miserable cow? im so grumpy :cry: i think it must be partly due to lack of sleep but really, im horrid just now.

I'm in such a horrible mood most of the time, that I can barely stand to be around myself. I feel bad for my son, because he gets the brunt of it. No wonder he's been so cranky with me lately and preferring to be with his dad. :wacko:

This dumpy mood has got to be a combination of the lack of sleep and feeling like a bloated whale, added in with the SPD pain and the fact that my boobs are hurting again... I feel like I have a good reason to be grumpy. :haha:

I just went to the store... I wasn't going to go, but I need to wash whites and I'm out of bleach, plus we're almost out of baby wipes (I've been using them too :blush: :haha:) AND DS was running low on diapers. So I really didn't have a choice. :dohh: It was nice, though... we picked up the necessities and then walked through their Christmas aisles. Ethan doesn't understand anything about Christmas yet, really... this will be the first one that he'll really enjoy at all... but he LOVES all the trees and lights and other sparkly things. He just gets so excited meandering through that stuff... really lifted my sour mood. :cloud9: Think I'm going to get started on telling him about Santa Clause and the reindeer and all the fun parts of Christmas. I feel giddy excited now, like I haven't felt since I was a kid. :loopy:

Anyway. Went off on a tangent there :haha: All the walking brought on quite a few contractions, some of which were quite strong. Inconsistent still, though, and I haven't had more than a couple since we got home. Hmmmph...

And when we got home, I pretty much brought the bags in and ran to the bathroom... thought for sure I was going to wet myself!! Get to the toilet annnnd... just a trickle. :dohh: My bladder must be the size of a golf ball anymore!! :dohh: Can't wait for that to go away! :haha:


----------



## Vikadub

I'm also really quite grumpy miserable and everything else - right now wishing I could be a hermit! I so can't be bothered with people right now, except my lovely boy, I don't know what I'd do without him... 
I've got huuuuuuuge pain in my rib cage - Morgan has (I'm pretty sure) been trying to push her way out and it's really quite uncomfortable. 
I don't think after the other day of possible signs that she's in any hurry as she is sooo wriggly. 
Hopefully I'll have a nice quiet day to myself tomorrow to get on with my house work, have a little sit on the ball and hope my hypno birth CD turns up. :)


----------



## aley28

Is his activity level indicative of labor? Because he's been very, very quiet today. I can feel the occasional wiggle, but nothing near like his usual non-stop movements!

I've just been in his room sorting it out. I simply can't let it sit all unfinished any longer. :wacko: Somebody forgot to tell me that washing walls is a lot of stinking work! :rofl: Would have been easier to just paint the damn room! I'm frustrated because the crib looks "wrong" on every wall I've tried it on... the only wall left to try is the one with the window, and I just know its going to look horrible there. :wacko:

Anyway... washing walls leads to contractions. In case you're wondering. :dohh:

I don't know why I'm really bugged about the nursery right now. I'll have ages after the birth to finish it up. Its the REST of the house that needs some cleaning love!:haha::shrug::dohh:


----------



## marie1112

Finished all my chores for today (dishes, countertops, laundry, groceries, dust, trash, and the bathroom), but still need to finish sweeping, mop, vacuum, and change the bed linens. I'm so exhausted and I just wanna go to bed now :sleep:. I did get OH to take out the trash and help with the laundry (couldn't get him to put it all away himself):roll:. I asked him to vacuum so I could get the bathroom and floors a while ago, and he threw a fit. Then, as I'm huffing and working up a sweat sweeping the kitchen, he throws a fit that I shouldn't be overworking myself. I replied, "Well I tried not to by asking you for HELP, but you threw a FIT!!". Now he says he'll help as soon as he finishes eating... yeah we'll see. I did have to stop while sweeping the kitchen though, because he's got all his crap all over the floor and it's too heavy for me to lift (music equipment) to sweep under/behind it. All I need to do still is finish sweeping up the kitchen, mop the kitchen and bathroom, change the bed linens, and vacuum the floors, fans, and windowsill. Then................. :shower: and :sleep: for me!! I've certainly earned it, working ALL day. Wouldn't surprise me if all this housework today brought on labor tonight/tomorrow. *fingerscrossed*


----------



## marie1112

Yay, he actually did help and I finished everything! :dance: Now I just have to wait for the floor to dry so I can take my shower and go to bed! Ohhhh when OH was helping me with the vacuuming, he started whining about being tired... :dohh: I just looked at him and said "Oh, I didn't realize you cleaned the entire house at 38.5 weeks pregnant!" and he said "I'm tired because I have to do all the heavy lifting for you (I guess he was talking about having to bring in the groceries)... Wow. I told him how I don't like having to ask him to carry things for me or pick things off the floor if I can't bend down to get them. I don't like being so dependent on him to do these things for me either. I think we're just both ready for the baby to arrive.


----------



## aley28

are you nesting hardcore, marie, or is that just part of your daily routine?! I'm impressed! I consider it a feat when I vacuum, wash dishes and sort laundry in a single day... :haha:


----------



## Leopard

I'm issuing you all evictions notices.
k?
Good :D


----------



## wtt :)

Contractions are still too irregular to go to the hospital. Still waiting for definite strong ones if i ever get them like that... Lol


----------



## marie1112

aley28 said:


> are you nesting hardcore, marie, or is that just part of your daily routine?! I'm impressed! I consider it a feat when I vacuum, wash dishes and sort laundry in a single day... :haha:

Haha, definitely hardcore nesting going on here! I am SO tired now though... my back hurts and I worry it will be sore tomorrow. I think a nice long bath may be in order before bed again (just had my 1st 4 hours of sleep, and woke up right on schedule, lol.


----------



## Blah11

My amelie has a stinking cold :(think I'll need to keep her off nursery a few days as she's not sleeping well and is very clingy. Sods law I should go into labour but nope, nothing again :( 2 days til due date...


----------



## Ol1vertwist

It's my due date today :). What a miraculous journey this baby has just made. Against all the odds she has made it. Now time to meet this amazing world and her new family. 

Can't sleep on my right anymore. Only left. Yesterday we went for a walk and the pressure notched up a level so I think walking is the key as bouncing on my ball doesn't seem to do anything. 

OH was supposed to have gone to work by now but has decided to stay home and come to the midwife with me as he's never met her before so that will be nice.


----------



## LM2104

I know its a little early for me to be here I wanted some advice from you ladies...

Im only 32 + 2 but I've had loose bowel movements for 24 hours and have woke up with back pain and a few pains over my stomach. Also there is a tiny amount of red blood when I wipe.

WIth my daughter I just woke in labour I had no show or signs so I dont know whether I should be worried by this or not.

thanks


----------



## Blah11

LM I'd just go to l&d or phone your mw. Youre far too early for LO to come yet and theyd stop labour if you are.


----------



## Blah11

Ol1vertwist said:


> It's my due date today :). What a miraculous journey this baby has just made. Against all the odds she has made it. Now time to meet this amazing world and her new family.
> 
> Can't sleep on my right anymore. Only left. Yesterday we went for a walk and the pressure notched up a level so I think walking is the key as bouncing on my ball doesn't seem to do anything.
> 
> OH was supposed to have gone to work by now but has decided to stay home and come to the midwife with me as he's never met her before so that will be nice.

Happy due date :)!


----------



## marie1112

Congrats to Ol1vertwist! :)

LM2104 - I agree with Blah, definitely go to L&D/call your doctor straight away. It's far too early for those signs... Good luck hun. :hugs:

I woke up super early again... Pelvic pressure still, but no cramping. I put the remaining mats and such in the bathroom from my nesting yesterday. I then grabbed the mop and bucket out of the tub and took them to the closet, and upon turning on the light, I saw a .......................GIANT ROACH!!! :shock: :-( :sick::help::shock: OMG so nasty. We only occasionally get the random insect here and there, and I find it funny that this happened after I cleaned like a madwoman yesterday!! It ran under a bunch of shoes when I turned on the light. I TOLD OH I wanted a shoe rack to keep our shoes OFF the FLOOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! But, we have TWO in storage back in the state we moved from, and he is a nut about buying something we already own. However, it is a 7+ hour drive to the storage unit, and he forgot to ask his parents if they'd bring one of them when they come up tomorrow (they drove halfway last night). :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: He told me I can look at Goodwill for one, but that's it. UGHHHHHH. I'm going first thing in the morning to get a roach bait to kill that nasty thing, and I'm thinkinggggggg of picking up a shoe rack and maybeee _implying_ that I picked it up at Goodwill... :angelnot: :haha: I'm just so grossed out right now, ewwwwww. Don't think I'll be trying to go back to sleep tonight, now!


----------



## lynnikins

oh dear i hate bugs, im getting cervix pains again today, bubs low but no coloured discharge today yet just normal white stuff, mabye :sex: last night would have been a good idea after all lol


----------



## mum2liam

well my BHs are causing pressure when i get one now, and i slept so good last night!! still feeling tired though, and still lots of yellowish thickish CM.

cant believe its my due date tomorrow, though not expecting baby for a few days yet, just keep waiting on a pop lol

he pushes down on my cervix so hard sometimes, i think hes trying to pop the bag of waters lol


----------



## Cherryhrf

No signs today - had a good nights sleep though, have given up on trying to sleep on my left. If I try I can't breathe, stayed on my right until it started to ache and apart from the loo breaks it was much better.

So me and DH have decided to have baby Saturday night and be discharged from hospital on Sunday in time for lunch at the pub!! Never gonna happen but nice idea :)


----------



## Blah11

omg ive had the morning from hell already :dohh: Amelie isnt well which is fair enough but omg she tests my patience when shes ill. Shes cried all morning then wanted to paint so i set her up with her finger paints and went for a shower.. came down and the mess! she had helped herself to more paint and put her entire arm in it then put her finished pictures on my COUCH PAINT SIDE DOWN :dohh:

now shes crying cos she wants peppa pig pants :roll:


----------



## tinxy2

Hi all, 

Been reading this forum for a few weeks now and thought id actually post as im really sick and fed up of being pregnant now and need to take my mind off being miserable ...

So I'm 39 weeks and last night for the first time i had a few contractions not painful but i had to stop what i was doing and breath through them, they were coming every 15 mins on the dot then after the fourth one they stopped.

I've felt like crap the past few days , exceptionally tired aches in my lower belly and lower back i feel like im coming down with a cold or something. I also seem extra swollen ..

idk im fed up i wish this lil girl would just come out NOW!

LOL


----------



## Blah11

ive still not had any tightenings :( Just lots of uncomfortable movement :shrug:


----------



## tinxy2

Blah11 said:


> ive still not had any tightenings :( Just lots of uncomfortable movement :shrug:

What was your first labour like ? I had an induced labour the first time round so i have only ever experienced really painful back to back contrations with no let up so when i felt these last night i was unsure but the regular timings and the fact LO was moving around constantly and then stop when they came made me think they were contractions also bc it sort of took my breath away. 

idk LOL i feel confused :lol:


----------



## Gnomer

Yesterday I painted the bathroom, blitzed the full kitchen including bleaching the floor. Brushed and mopped the living room, hoovered the stairs and all upstairs, did all the laundry, washed, dried, ironed and put away, dusted everything in sight and even polished the fire. I was KNACKERED by the end of the night. Thought YAY GUNNA SLEEP TONIGHT! Went bed at half 11, last time I looked at my clock was 6am.
Woke up at 8:30am, and couldn't get back to sleep. 

Today is a busy people day too. I have my best friend coming up with her mum this afternoon, my parents coming to help me finish the bathroom, then a 16th birthday party for OH's brother tonight. I'm in a stinking mood just thinking about the rest of today. 

Annnnnd, my kitty is driving me BONKERS. He decided it was a great idea to eat his litter a couple of days ago. Worried me sick puking everything up. Refused to drink any water, and even if I forced it down his neck with a syringe, he'd puke it back up. Got himself all dehydrated and spent the night in the vets. Picked him up yesterday, all better! 
I don't know what the vets have done to him, but since coming home, he just wants to chew on me. He's never been a biter before. Grrrr =(


----------



## Blah11

tinxy2 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> ive still not had any tightenings :( Just lots of uncomfortable movement :shrug:
> 
> What was your first labour like ? I had an induced labour the first time round so i have only ever experienced really painful back to back contrations with no let up so when i felt these last night i was unsure but the regular timings and the fact LO was moving around constantly and then stop when they came made me think they were contractions also bc it sort of took my breath away.
> 
> idk LOL i feel confused :lol:Click to expand...

waters broke randomly, contractions started an hour or so later all in my back though so I have no idea what to expect if i get 'normal' contractions!


----------



## babydustcass

having regular tightenings here, getting quite intense now after having them all night! will start timing them soon , at the moment im having foils done lol :D got to look good for my baby girl!


----------



## Blah11

GL babydustcass :happydance:



Anyone else keep feeling like they need to pee but when they try and go nothing comes out :shrug:


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> omg ive had the morning from hell already :dohh: Amelie isnt well which is fair enough but omg she tests my patience when shes ill. Shes cried all morning then wanted to paint so i set her up with her finger paints and went for a shower.. came down and the mess! she had helped herself to more paint and put her entire arm in it then put her finished pictures on my COUCH PAINT SIDE DOWN :dohh:
> 
> now shes crying cos she wants peppa pig pants :roll:

Oh dear, doesn't sound good.
Hope she feels better soon so you can take it easy
xx


----------



## Belle25

babydustcass said:


> having regular tightenings here, getting quite intense now after having them all night! will start timing them soon , at the moment im having foils done lol :D got to look good for my baby girl!

Ohhh good luck, sounds promising! :flower:
xx


----------



## Ol1vertwist

All checks at Midwife went fine, she said she will perform a sweep this time next week if nothing has happened. Only 2% of babies come on due dates apparently. Legs are crossed for now as OH has gone off to work and doing an over nighter, he was getting cabin fever just working from home and waiting for something to happen. Got my friend coming round with a curry to keep me company tonight. Need distractions.


----------



## Gnomer

Blah, I' having that issue too. With weeing and BM's. I keep thinking I need to go, but I don't. 

Decided to walk the cat to see if he'd calm down a bit. It worked. He was asleep on the couch before I even had chance to take his harness off. Peace at last!


----------



## Blah11

Ha do you take him out on a lead?!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Just been and done a monster food shop (hopefully last one before baby) OMG by the end of it I felt like my pelvis was going to snap in two. I was shuffling along slower than the Grannies lol! Now trying to muster the energy to put it all away. So looking forward to these simple jobs not feeling like I've climbed a mountain.


----------



## Gnomer

Aye, awful aren't I! He's a gorgeous little ragdoll, and I'm terrified of him being pinched so he isn't allowed out. And I feel too guilty keeping him in completely. So we go for walks! I look a right fool, but the kitty LOVES it! :haha:


----------



## babydustcass

loosing pinky brown discharge and plug now, started to time the contractions so we shall see how regular they are. Thinking of going to tesco's to get out for a bit of a walk and to get some last bits.


----------



## marie1112

Good luck Babydustcass! :flower:

I wound up going back to bed after all... but was soooo freaked out every time I had to get up to pee because I thought I might step on the roach, ewwww! :sad2: This last time I just decided to get up. MIL and FIL could be here in as little as 3 hours, and I want to get the dishes washed, and the dish drainer, and try to get to the store and back with a roach bait and shoe rack before they arrive. It feels like an ice box in here! :cold: The temperature dropped 20 degrees from yesterday to today! I need to get dressed so I can warm up, but that means I need to go in the closet to get clothes, and that's where I last saw the bug... :sick::sad1: 

Is anyone else getting to the point where it physically hurts to turn over in bed?? Whichever leg I lie on gets sore after a couple hours, so I regularly have to turn over, but it hurts when I start to twist my torso even a little to rock myself over on my back. However, if I don't turn over, my leg is hurting. I think this is another reason I don't sleep well, besides being so uncomfortable and having to pee 30000000 times a night, because when I need to turn over, it hurts and wakes me up. I would love for my little one to come sooooooon! I'm due in 9 days now, single digits, yay! :happydance: Not that my due date means much... :dohh: lol


----------



## wtt :)

Still here still pregnant! Argh!! Lost some more plug this morning. Nice and stringy yum :rofl: 
Woke up with strong back pain twice last night but where is my Baby??!! :lol:
Gonna do a lot of walkin later today and try to time these contractions... :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

ooh exciting Good luck Babydustcass!

well the pickup from nursery didnt do me any good with causing anything to start happening, just got to feed the kids and toss them in bed for a couple of hours now


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm still preggers too! Massage did give me quite a few cramps but no contractions unfortunately :( 
Yes very painful for me to turn over in the night too, and omg he must be so low now - it feels like i've been kicked hard in the foo foo! i thought he was low before but this is on a different level to before!

Have been for a walk this morning, well more of a shuffle really :haha: got quite a few of those looks that people give you when you are so big and they think you will give birth there and then! My neighbour even said to me should you still be driving? Like i'm just going to go into labour in an instant!


----------



## lynnikins

thing is i dont even look 30 wks let alone 38 lol im tiny still


----------



## Blah11

I feel massive but I don't look that big yet thankfully!


----------



## Belle25

Gone into super nesting mode! Sweep booked for Wednesday 30th Nov....7 days!
xx


----------



## marie1112

30mummyof1 said:


> Have been for a walk this morning, well more of a shuffle really :haha: got quite a few of those looks that people give you when you are so big and they think you will give birth there and then! My neighbour even said to me should you still be driving? Like i'm just going to go into labour in an instant!

I know! Actually, driving to get groceries yesterday wasn't pleasant... My stomach is now pushing into the lower part of the steering wheel. :blush: The steering wheel in my car doesn't tilt, and I can't move my seat back, because the car seat is pushing into it from behind! I have a tiny car, and had to move my seat up a couple notches more than I normally have it so the carseat would fit at all. I think I may take the car seat out until it's time to go to the hospital. At least when it needs to go back in, my belly BETTER NOT be that huge to even be touching the wheel anymore!! lol OH can't drive for me, as he's legally blind, so I have to drive, and even though we try to minimize our trips, it's become very uncomfortable. Plus, I worry about what could happen if I got into an accident... *knockonwood*


----------



## marie1112

lynnikins said:


> thing is i dont even look 30 wks let alone 38 lol im tiny still




Blah11 said:


> I feel massive but I don't look that big yet thankfully!

Ugh, I'm huge. Just changed my avatar to my 37 + 3 pic and I'm gigantic. Baby is over 8.5 lbs already though! I do get those looks too when I'm out, like baby is just gonna pop out right there, lol. :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've put on 10/11lb so far which is less than half what i did with ds1, which im pleased with, however i still look massive! i am short though so maybe thats why? :shrug:
oh well, not much longer hopefully!


----------



## Gems89

Hey ladies, not been on in a while, how are you all doing?

Update on Joshua, he had his 5 day check today and his guthrie ((sp)) test. He has to have physio done on his legs and feet as they turn in, he was so squished in there cos he is so tall his legs are bowed and his ankles turn inward, they reassured me it will correct itself but it still worries me somewhat.

He is no longer jaundice and never did latch on or suckle properly on the breast so bottle has taken over :( Atleast he is getting something!

Milk has come in full force on am sooo sore, hopefully will be okay by the end of the week!

He had only lost an ounce in weight and managed to wee all over the midwife hehe!

He only wakes up for feeds every 3 hours in the night and the wind seems more under control.

All in all everything is pretty perfect!

Love to you all <3


----------



## marie1112

Happy things are going well Gems! I sometimes worry about Skylar being squished in there too... probably because I feel like I'm being squished from inside-out. :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

Gems his legs will be ok, EJ had bowed legs when he was born caus he was in yoga pose stuck for weeks but they have straightend out fine and you wouldnt know it now, glad to hear hes doing well


----------



## aley28

Good luck, babydust!!! 

Gems - great to hear from ya. :thumbup: So glad he's doing well :hugs:

Update from me...
Lost a giant glob of plug this morning. :sick: Combined with a huge amount of discharge... oh god, it was gross. :sick: Won't miss seeing THAT, that's for sure!

I feel really restless when I'm in bed. Not like restless legs, but like I just wanna flop around until I get comfortable. Didn't sleep very well again last night. :shrug: I keep waking up on my back, and its nearly impossible to get up from my back, because I'm so big I can't really get my arms under me right to push myself up, and my pelvis is sooooo sore at night that my legs are completely useless, because I can't move them until I'm sitting up. I basically flail around like a turtle on its back until I get enough momentum going to go upright. :haha: So glad my husband sleeps through it... I'd never hear the end of how ridiculous I look. :rofl:

No contractions or anything this morning, but I had quite a few for all of last night before bed. I over did it with the moving of the changing table :dohh: and my back was so sore I could barely stand. Thought I was having back contractions for a while there, but no... the pain went away when I sat down in a comfy chair.

I've got a non-stress test at the hospital today, just getting ready to call and ask what time they want me to come in. From what my doctor said, they just hook me up to a monitor and check for contractions, watch my vitals, and try to keep a monitor on LO's heartbeat for about half an hour. I only have to do it because he's out of town for the week and "somebody has to check in on me". :shrug:


----------



## wtt :)

Got a sudden urge to shower and get ready!! Lol
I have been having pretty much constant period pains and a hell of a lot more pressure when walking, sitting, constantly like non-stop!
Have a feeling he's gonna be here by tonight.


----------



## marie1112

aley - That's EXACTLY what I feel like, an upside down turtle trying to rock and get enough momentum to turn myself over! :rofl: 

wtt - Oooh that's exciting! Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

wtt, exciting hun

whoa ive just had him drop even further ( if thats even possible ) loads of pressure and cervix pains to top it off,


----------



## mum2liam

good luck ladies, hope babies come soon for you!!!

i keep having watery discharge, not huge amount but i feel it leaking every now and again and its pretty clear. 
walking about my leg sometimes gives way lol, look like a right idiot when that happens, guess just baby sitting on a nerve xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

My leg does that too mum2liam, horrible sensation isn't it x


----------



## aley28

My leg does that too! Figured it was just me :haha:


----------



## Sini

40 weeks today.. No signs of baby and had a failed sweep attempt today :D COME ON LITTLE MAN!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

babydustcass and wtt- So exciting! Good luck ladies! 

aley- I get the non-stress tests every week since 36 weeks. They put 2 belts around: 1 to monitor the babies heartrate and another to monitor the movement of the uterus. And everytime the baby moves you press a button. 

Well I wasn't sure I would make it to Thanksgiving without a baby but tomorrow is Thanksgiving and so it looks like I will! Nothing going on but the usual pressure. It's so strong in my butt now, too. Braxton Hicks have become more intense when they happen but they aren't consistent and still don't hurt at all. 

The waiting really stinks but just think that every day that passes we are one day closer to meeting our precious little babies! :)


----------



## Blah11

Aw I have nothing really either sini. So frustrating! Still getting some pressure very low especially when he moves. I kinda hoped my waters would go yday or today but doesn't look likely as no tightenings or even back ache.


----------



## mum2liam

30mummyof1 said:


> My leg does that too mum2liam, horrible sensation isn't it x




aley28 said:


> My leg does that too! Figured it was just me :haha:

yeah :haha:

its like you walk with a gammy leg! probably look rather ridiculous, but such a wierd feeling!!


----------



## marie1112

My leg's been doing that too! Feels so weird, lol.


----------



## aley28

My non-stress test is going to be a bit more stressful than anticipated. I have to bring my son with because my entire family and all of my in-laws have left town for the bloody holiday (thanks guys, I'm not 38 weeks pregnant or anything :thumbup:) and all my friends moved away a long time ago. My baby sister is still in town and was supposed to watch him, but she wanted to bring her boyfriend that I haven't met yet over to my house to watch my son and I told her it wasn't happening. She got all mad and now isn't watching him at all, because I've "offended" her. She doesn't get why I don't want a total stranger in my house when I'm not here, let alone around my defenseless little boy. Even if I did trust her judgement (which I don't, she's dated some pretty sketchy guys in the past)... it wouldn't happen. So I hope the hospital doesn't mind if I bring a portable DVD player, some toy trucks, and a bunch of snacks. :growlmad: I'm so mad at her right now I could just claw her eyes out.:growlmad:

Anyway. No signs today at all after that giant glob of plug. No contractions, nothing. Still really emotional though... cried for a long time after I talked to my sister about the boyfriend thing. Very little appetite, too. And a bit of a tummy ache that goes away if I manage to poo. :wacko:

Just as well that there's no signs. I need to wait until there's somebody reliable in town to watch my son so my husband and I can be at the hospital. :growlmad: So, Saturday at least.


----------



## wtt :)

Argh back to waiting until the "real labor" contractions start but he good thing is she wants me to labor at home for as long as possible to follow my wish for a natural birth. :thumbup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

I've had bad period type pains all day today constantly, not contractions though, just constant crampy pains. I even asked the teaching assistant I work with if she thought I might be in labour at work earlier! I was induced early with Daisy and really don't know what to expect at all.


----------



## mum2liam

well earlier on i had a little gush, enough to soak my underwear and go through my jeans, nothing else since though, so im guessing it was some of the hind water cos it defo wasnt wee!!
so heres hoping that something will happen in the next 24 hrs.

fingers crossed xx


----------



## wtt :)

Just had some bright red blood on the TP.


----------



## Blah11

ive nothing yet again sigh.

only thing is ive had a huge chinese for dinner :rofl: So have a sore side (the side he is on) and its really tight lol


----------



## Blah11

wtt :) said:


> Just had some bright red blood on the TP.

:thumbup: def ont be long now!


----------



## marie1112

I've had pretty much zero symptoms today. Although my butt has been hurting for some reason... I almost think it's my sciatic nerve again. Felt a little gush at the post office and thought my waters might be leaking, but got home and saw it was nothing. Soooo ready to have this baby NOW!


----------



## Rabbit11

I'm 38 weeks and one day. Went to the Dr. today and am 3 centimeters dialated and 80% effaced. Her examination caused me to bleed which she said is a bloody show. I'm trying not to get my hopes up but I just can't help it.


----------



## Vikadub

Whatever was happening has completely stopped now - she has been seriously wriggly - I'm hoping she's not turned as she was in the right position before, but I think she may have because the other night she felt like she was going to bust out through my stomach wall, I'm off to see the midwife tomorrow so I'll know more then. Fingers crossed... :-/


----------



## wtt :)

Blah11 said:


> wtt :) said:
> 
> 
> Just had some bright red blood on the TP.
> 
> :thumbup: def ont be long now!Click to expand...

Had some more along with mucus so i'm guessing that really is my bloody show this time. I sure hope so! Getting fed up! :brat:


----------



## Blah11

I'm desperate to have a bit of blood :rofl: You go the entire ttc and pregnancy journey hoping for NO blood then at fullterm i'm praying for some, haha.

Had awful heartburn tonight :shrug:


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Blah11 said:


> I'm desperate to have a bit of blood :rofl: You go the entire ttc and pregnancy journey hoping for NO blood then at fullterm i'm praying for some, haha.
> 
> Had awful heartburn tonight :shrug:

Lol....so true! I've also never wished that I would feel pain but I would love some strong contractions right about now!


----------



## lynnikins

Yeah some productive pains to keep me awake tonight would be a welcome change


----------



## Blah11

Same! Beats laying awake cos he has hiccups or wont stop moving :dohh:


----------



## aley28

:rofl: Its crazy isn't it? The things you don't want in the first/second trimester are the EXACT things you wanna feel/see at term. :haha: Blood? Bring it on. Cramping? Yes please! I haven't had so much as a speck of blood this entire pregnancy. :wacko: Had my fair share of cramping, though.

Stress test went well. :thumbup: My son was an angel, I swear. He took his shoes off and sat on the bed next to me and we watched some movie on the Disney channel. Thankfully! I didn't know they'd let me sit there and listen to the heartbeat... when Ethan was on the monitor during my induction with him, they had the volume off. :growlmad: So I got to listen to his heartbeat for a good ten minutes or so before he wiggled out of the way. :cloud9: Was lovely!

I peeked at all the newborns in the nursery while I was there. I am SO excited to have this little guy!


----------



## Blah11

Glad it went well aley :) did they pick up any contractions or anything?


----------



## aley28

Nothing happened while I was there. Of course. :haha: Soon as I left, though... had a couple walking to my car out of the hospital and several more while I stopped to get milk. Right now I'm getting movements that feel like contractions. If more than half of my stomach was tense, I'd think it was a BH, but since I can feel him wiggling and only the left half is hard... I'm going to just assume he's teasing me. :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

Aw :hugs:


I have 1 more day for this baby to come out before due date.. cant believe im going to be overdue :| that sucks.


----------



## luvmyfam

Well, been a while since I updated. I got really sad news last night (posted about it on the main page) and ever since I have been having a lot of contractions. I think it might be due to my emotional state but now, after all that has gone on in the last 24 hours, I don't know if I am ready. He will be here no later than Sunday though. Last night I was having contractions every 2 min after getting home from the hospital and had a really bad bachache. I feel so unprepared for this now.:cry:

I have been telling him to come every day for the last week and today I just kept telling him "not today".


----------



## wtt :)

:hugs:


----------



## aley28

luvmyfam - :hugs:

I have this weird urge to scrub every wall in our house. Realistically, I know I don't have the energy, and not only that ... of all the things that need done around here, having clean walls is NOT among the most important. :haha: But... :wacko: It feels so _necessary_!! This baby is TOTALLY going to care if every wall in the house is clean! Right?! :haha:

:shrug: I'm denying myself the wall-scrubbing satisfaction, but I AM going to have his nursery put together (minus decor) by tomorrow evening.

oooh... tight contraction going on ATM. I hate how they make me feel a little breathless. Is that normal? Not like huffing and puffing, I'm-turning-blue, out of air kind of breathless, but just kind of like I have to concentrate on breathing. If that made sense at all... :shrug::haha:


----------



## whirlwind

1stTimeMum33 said:


> I've come to the conclusion that this baby is NEVER coming out. Either that or it's all been some big mistake and I'm not actually pregnant at all and it's just pies!

LOVE this! You made me laugh tonight :) :) :)


----------



## wtt :)

Pretty sure i am in early labor now. There is no way i can ignore these horrendous period type pains lasting for about a minute or longer then easing up


----------



## aley28

wtt :) said:


> Pretty sure i am in early labor now. There is no way i can ignore these horrendous period type pains lasting for about a minute or longer then easing up

Ooh! Good luck! I hope this is it for you, wtt! :happydance:


----------



## marie1112

luvmyfam - I'm so sorry for what you're going through. :(

Good luck wtt! 

aley - That definitely sounds like real contractions to me. I haven't had any that bad yet, where I had to focus on my breathing to get through them. 

I've been feeling extra bloated and uncomfortable. We had pepperoni pizza today, and it's the most spicy thing I've eaten in a long time, lol. I only got 1 bad back cramp from it, and LOTS of wiggling and kicking from baby. Walked around the grocery store a lot today, picking up a few items for dessert tomorrow. Sat on the ball a bunch and got extra pressure down there. Been to bed once tonight, and had to get up to pee once an hour or more frequently, an increase from my usual once every 2-3 hours. Would LOVE to have her soon, but I don't know when it will happen. MIL told me she was 16 days late with both OH and SIL. That sounds just AWFUL. I don't know if I can make it that long without going crazy. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

I've got a mw appointment today at 11 so going to walk there and back pushing the buggy as amelie is off nursery unwell.

Please come today Lo! No signs this am as usual.


----------



## Gnomer

Grrr people wind me up. I took Wiggles out for his walk last night at 8. Came across a man 'walking' a big alsatian. In fact, he was just with it, the dog was completely off the lead and running wild. I picked up Wigs just in time. Dog starts jumping all friggin' over me. 
Oh I was so angry! Now, I understand walking a cat, I'm going to run into dogs when I'm out and I am responsible for the cat. But Wigs is very easy to pick up and shove in my coat, which I do whenever I see a dog. 
However, walking a dog off a lead isn't on at all. Especially a dog that clearly doesn't listen to you. I can understand if we where in a field, or out in the open somewhere. but it was a residential street. 

I ripped him a new arsehole, clung to my kitty, and stropped home, where I eventually realised how friggin scared I was. Had a good cry and this morning I'm just left with angry again.


----------



## jonnanne3

I will normally wake up about 4-5 nights a week wher I can't go back to sleep. I get online and look around for about an hour and then get back in bed. Well tonight (this morning) I woke up at 230 and I was having a contraction. I get them pretty frequent (BH) and I didn't think anything of it. Well since I have beenup, I have noticed that I am getting crontractions every 8 to 9 minutes apart. I have had 3 children before but the last one I had was 19 years ago and I was induced with all 3 of them! I am not sure of this is labor or not, but I am going to keep an eye on it. Obviously I can't go back to sleep. Today is Thanksgiving here and we are cooking the turkey for our entire family! My sister is supposed to be my other coach (along with my hubby) and she is hosting Thanksgiving dinner! As much as I hope this is labor, I am kind of hoping it will hold off a day! :blush:


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I've officially joined the overdue club 

:cry:


----------



## Blah11

Grrr i hate people who walk dogs off the lead too :( Not everyone is a dog person and my toddler used to be terrified of dogs and would scream if one came up to the buggy.. was awful.

Hope you have a nice thanksgiving and LO stays put jonnanne! Send your contractions to me if you like :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Ol1vertwist said:


> I've officially joined the overdue club
> 
> :cry:

:hugs: pretty sure i'll be joining you very soon.


----------



## lynnikins

good luck to those of you getting some contractions, im dying to have some of my own here, Hope things go well at the MW Blah , perhaps she will do a sweep for you and kick everything off.
i missed my MW appointment yesterday so got to book to see the doctor or wait tll next week to see the Mw but i just hope baby arrives before then lol


----------



## Blah11

I doubt it cos im not quite term :(! fx though, il hint lol

I just stood up then slightly bent over to plug in laptop and got a nasty stabbing pain combined with pressure in my bum?! wtf.


----------



## jonnanne3

So far they are still coming. Just waiting to see if they continue. I guess I will wait until about 5 and then I will have to wake up hubby and go from there.


----------



## Gnomer

Exactly. As a dog owner you are responsible for keeping that dog under control when out and about with it. They can do some bloody damage, and there are tons of people with dog phobias.
My old doggy was VERY well trained, but we'd never, ever let her off the lead. Mainly to reassure other people, and just in case. It was a good job too as one time she took a massive dislike to a man with a baby in a sling around him. Totally unlike her too. 
The man pissed me off so much last night. Didn't apologise to me, and just kept saying, ITS THE CAT. HE WANTS THE CAT. Course he wanted the friggin cat, but in the meantime he is jumping all over my pregnant belly, and snapping at my face. 

WTT, YAY for getting close! I really, really hope its soon for you. 

Boo for the overdue club. Its beyond frustrating. 

Lynn, I missed my appointment last week too! I got my days mixed up. Thought it was tuesday, and it was actually wednesday and I was exactly 24hours late xD
My next appointment is tuesday. Hopefully we'll have evacuated the LO's by then!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thought i was in early labour last night as started getting contractions, between 10 and 20 mins apart felt similar to how my labour started with ds1 but apart from a couple over night they have now stopped :( 
Still loosing some plug every morning so hopefully it won't be much longer, i don't know..:shrug: 
Going to get out and about in a bit and bounce on my ball then midwife app' at 11.30 :)


----------



## lynnikins

yeah mine was supposed to be at 3.30 yesterday i rememberd at 4.20 :(


----------



## Jchihuahua

I took Daisy and my chihuahua, Ivy, out to play in the leaves last weekend and a huge soaking wet dog came bounding over, jumping up at both of us. It was friendly but very big and boisterous. I was so cross with the owner who didn't seem bothered at all that his dog had just knocked over and made cry a toddler and very nearly a heavily pregnant woman :(. Plus my chihuahua was terrified and I was trying to hold onto her as well as Daisy :(.

My cramps from yesterday aren't as bad today but they're still here. I'm sick of having indigestion as well. I get that really badly when I'm pregnant. This time in my last pregnancy I was in hospital and I'd been induced due to OC and was waiting for Daisy to make an appearance!


----------



## Twinkles

Is it ok if i jump in now? I have been avoiding symptom watching and trying to pretend im not doing it because i know im going overdue! When really this whole week so far i have been secretly hoping every twinge turns into labour!

Im due on Monday but think im having a December baby, i went over with my first baby by 9 days :(

Been having loads of Braxtons and some mild cramping and yesterday an upset tummy which really got me excited, but since then nothing!

Wishing everybody some action, especially the overdue ladies!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Still here, my BH's seem to have stop the last few days, bump feels very heavy today so much I think I may burst! Have resigned myself to the fact I am going to be overdue again.

Easy day today, just clothes washing and bouncing on ball for me, my sister in law maybe popping over but she never confirmed.

Good luck to ladies having contractions.


----------



## ttcnewbie123

I'm still here at 6 days overdue too, its v hard to stay positive now and I just can't imagine I'm going to go in to labour naturally. I've got a sweep booked for tomorrow so hoping that works but knowing my luck my cervix will still be completely shut and they won't be able to do it!


----------



## jellybeansmum

this morning i had a small bit of greeny glob when i wiped, bit of mucus plug??


----------



## Blah11

Prob jellybean :D

I always turn up at the mw all hot and bothered. Feel sorry for her having to touch my sweaty belly LOL


----------



## jellybeansmum

exciting!!!! could still be a couple of weeks though i suppose before i meet baby, but at least theres something happening!!! =)


----------



## Blah11

I've been losing my plug since 35 weeks :dohh:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah iv had the greeny bits for the last 6 weeks... even tho it has gotten worse in the last week...


----------



## mum2liam

arrgghh... today feels so weird, like i should be expecting baby sometime today!!
really thought after my gush of fluid last night and feeling of pressure, that something was going to happen, but im still pregnant!!
he has defo moved down further, i feel movement so low down where my hairy bits are lol feels odd!! and had a few braxton hicks but nothng much different to what ive been having already, 
so, so, so tired!!! so dropped wee man off at nursery and my eldest is at school, so think for the first time this pregnancy im going to have a couple hrs nap, or at least rest laid on the sofa! i expect though that the phone will probably ring once im comfy as its due day!!

come on ladies we need some signs!!! lol


----------



## Gnomer

I THINK the cat has been sick again :dohh: No diarrhea today though, thankfully. 

I cannot afford to shell out another 100quid on the vets fee's. I insured him the other day too, I just haven't a clue how it works. 
He looks like his normal self today, no lethargy or anything so I think I'm just going to see how he goes on. 

I really do not need a sick kitty at the moment :growlmad:

On the topic of plug, I've not noticed anything yet. Its frustrating! I've also not noticed any increase in discharge the past few days. In fact, OH thinks I'm sealing up, since its so dry down there. 
On a slightly TMI note, I have been 'wetter' when DTD. (which I am currently demanding every night. LOVE LOVE LOVE how OH finds me amazingly sexy when I feel like a blob :haha:)


----------



## Blah11

Bah, no change at mw. Sweep booked this time next week.


----------



## Sini

Blah11, sounds like we are in the same boat :) Another sweep attempt monday for me.. Got a stinking cold now.. Great, like labour isnt going to be hard enough without a cold :D


----------



## Shortcake01

Well I thought yesterday might be the start of something as I had loads of Braxton Hicks and really bad period backache but other than that no signs at all. I haven't lost any plug and today I just feel really heavy. Oh well still 2 days to due date, good luck all! xxx


----------



## Belle25

Getting period like pains today, hoping it could be something starting.
Fingers crossed!

Hows everyone?
xx


----------



## Rhiana79

Well 3 days to go until due date. Getting crampy tummy, lower back pain. 

Woke up last last thinking this is it but the pain went away. 

I'm tired, frequent bowel movements, nauseous but no nesting yet.


----------



## lynnikins

got about 7-8 crampy BH on the walk to nursery but i was really pushing it quickly today, nothing on the way back in the way of cramps just some plain old BH :( gonna do some housework/laundry and stay active and see what comes of it....

... Wait, hang on ...... Crampy BH :happydance: and im not even doing anything but sitting here not even on my ball :happydance: ok im off to do some stuff and see if i can keep these going this is how my labour started ( prior to being sped up by induction gel ) with ds2


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, 

Oooh lots of ladies still waiting, good luck to everyone. 

Went to my baby and bump group this morning and it was torture looking at all the cute babas! I'm not going next week if I go overdue. Only 3 days left, again had pains and tightening during the night but I'm chosing to ignore my body now as I'm fed up of the false alarms! 

Just gonna rest up for the afternoon because I feel mega tired today. Feel like baby has dropped again (even tho he's already engaged) cos I feel so heavy and achy down below. 

Labour dust to everyone X x x


----------



## Blah11

well, ive been walking loads. walked to mw, then from mw to tesco and just got home. Got quite a lot of pressurey BHs (I think) and a sore back but they seem to be ok since ive gotten home.

Now munching on some pineapple haha


----------



## lynnikins

i do have a back ache starting, but no time for that got kiddies to sort out so they get their 40winks before dinner time


----------



## Blah11

you're sooo lucky your babies nap! Amelie hasnt napped for about a year.. totally sucks :(! Shes totally choked up with the cold and still wont sleep :dohh:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well baby has dropped another 1/5th, thought it might have been more considering i cannot walk properly anymore but still in the right direction.

Been bouncing on my ball, and now off to take ds for his swimming lesson. 
Hope this is the last week i have to get my huge bump into a swimming costume!


----------



## lynnikins

lol they dont have a choice they know thats what happens and after an hour or so they normally do go to sleep, EJ still NEEDS his nap , Nate would be ok without it most days but nursery does help to wear him out


----------



## Blah11

will be useful with the new baby though :)! least you may get a few minutes peace.


----------



## Blah11

ooh im finally getting some crampy pains :happydance: no tightenings but atleast its something!


----------



## marie1112

Was really hoping to wake up with contractions today... my feeling about having the baby today is now changing that I'm going to have her late... :cry: I was hoping I could have her a week early so I could have more time with her after she's born before I need to get back to work. The longer she stays in, the less time I will get with her. I know she'll come when she's ready though, so I'll just have to deal with it. Anyway, I'll be bouncing on my ball a lot today. 

MIL and FIL are coming over this morning sometime. We're supposed to try to go out for lunch, depending on how the lines are. Last year we tried to get Golden Corral (buffet of every kind of food) on Thanksgiving, and the lines were awful, so FIL wanted IHOP (breakfast place) instead. I don't want breakfast AGAIN on Thanksgiving. I want traditional turkey, mashed potatoes, veggies, etc. If they hadn't decided to come up last minute, I would have cooked those foods for a regular Thanksgiving meal for DH and I today. I can't cook for all 4 of us though, and they didn't offer to help me, so we have to go out to eat today. I just don't know how they can expect to NOT have to wait in line today. I just know I'm gonna be angry if they want stupid breakfast again this year and I get stuck not having the meal I wanted again. You don't mess with a pregnant woman and her food! :growlmad: LOL


----------



## lynnikins

marie i hope you get the meal you want im cooking one of my favorites for dinner tonight so looking forward to that, DH thinks this baby will arrive on the 27th which is Sunday so fingers crossed i might just have to be really busy and active this weekend


----------



## Vikadub

I just got back from the midwife - I'm booked for a sweep in 2 weeks (my due date) if nothing has happened by then... Fingers crossed I won't have to wait that long... :nope: Oooooh and thank goodness she's not turned well she has but she's not breech which I was a little worried about.
I now have my Moses basket, I have a baby gym on order my bag is packed and I'm ready to go. I received my hypnosis CD yesterday - I don't know if it's a little late to start using it now but we'll see.
And I'm getting so sick of people saying they want to be the first to know - the flippin gossips - just so they can be the one to tell everyone else... :growlmad:
Hope you're all okay and things are moving along nicely for all who are showing signs. All my so called signs have pretty much gone - very few BH now, but seriously excessive heartburn :cry: and some major milk leakage - but that doesn't mean anything does it? 
Back to the house work I guess for me, my boy is at a friends house for tea so I have some time to get sorted and tidied - all the things I didn't do the other day as I was obsessed with cleaning around the windows and kitchen with a tooth brush.. 
Fingers crossed for over due baby's to arrive soon. :flower:


----------



## shortie1990

Blah11 said:


> ooh im finally getting some crampy pains :happydance: no tightenings but atleast its something!

:happydance: I keep checking back for signs of your LO making an appearance!


----------



## LuckyInLove09

blah- hope the cramping keeps going! 

Come on babies.....make an appearance!

I've just woken up but nothing last night except a lot of pressure and nothing today so far. Going for Thanksgiving lunch at Grandma's and then working after. Only 10 days left until due date and I'm getting nervous that she won't come on her own before they induce me. I REALLY don't wanna be induced.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Had my 38 week MW appointment. Disappointed as he's not even engaged :(. Although to be fair he's only been head down for less than a week!

Walked loads as walked from home to doctors, from doctors to work then we went on a walk to a church and back as another school trip at work.


----------



## Blah11

Jchihuahua said:


> Had my 38 week MW appointment. Disappointed as he's not even engaged :(. Although to be fair he's only been head down for less than a week!
> 
> Walked loads as walked from home to doctors, from doctors to work then we went on a walk to a church and back as another school trip at work.

Think its normal for 2nd babies hun. My wee man has only been 1/5 engaged for the past 3 weeks!

I'm still getting random cramps and some bhs which aren't painful. Hopefully it'll develop into more and not just puter out.


----------



## mum2liam

i just want some pain!!!!! 


really gave my floor a good hoover and going over with the mop, im jiggered!!! 
feeling lots of discharge.

does anyone else get more frequent and more intense BHs at night time, mine seem to!!

xx


----------



## Blah11

im actually exhausted today :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Nothing too exciting from me this morning... :shrug:

Lost a bit more of my plug this morning. I want my bloody show already!! :haha: *impatient* I wanna see blooodddddd :haha:

Not much for contractions since last night. The ones I do get aren't painful, but more just really tight. (I'm having one right now, actually :haha:) I feel like somebody is squeezing the air out of me. :wacko: In a merely uncomfortable way. No rhythm to them though!

Am I the only one who gets cramps down low when actually you just have to pee? I never get that when I'm not pregnant... but these days, there are times where I'm cramping really bad and start to think something is happening and suddenly I realize I need a wee. And after that... the cramping goes away. :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

ive had nothing since my last post :(! really thought it was the start of something, wah.


----------



## aley28

Maybe its just a slow workup? :shrug: I hope something happens for you soon!!


----------



## marie1112

Blah - sorry things are going slow :( Hopefully they'll pick up soon!

Jchihuahua - Same happened to me at my 38 week appointment. Was told my cervix was completely closed too. :growlmad:

I'm in such a sour mood today, and I don't know why! I got lots of sleep last night, for once... but I'm in a grouchy mood. I feel bad for everyone having to put up with my attitude today, lol. :dohh:


----------



## Gnomer

I'm a grouch too today Marie. I just cannot wind in my grump, and I know I'm being unreasonably grumpy. 
I'm currently in a huff because OH still hasn't finished work, and I need some cheese! I cannot start making tea without cheese.


----------



## marie1112

I think I get extra grouchy about food lol. I've already been grouchy at the thought of having to eat breakfast for our Thanksgiving meal, but now MIL and FIL are here and I'm STARVING and they don't want to go eat until later in the afternoon, because they think it will be less crowded. UGHHHHHHHHHHHH. Sitting here munching on pretzels... I'm about to go out to eat by myself, lol. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

im so tired tonight and its just taken an hour to get amelie into bed :growlmad: shes very tired but just wont give in which makes it hellish, ugh.


----------



## Vikadub

Aley - No you're not the only one who gets cramps when you have to wee!
I get that too!! 
:shrug:


----------



## JackiePed

I have to laugh when I read through this thread, and when I remember how I felt at 38-ish weeks and on... 
Here we are, desperately wishing for pain and blood! :haha: (I laugh, but I know full-well it'll be me in a few weeks)

Hang in there gals, I know... every day must feel like forever. But once it starts, it'll be over in a heartbeat. :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just been to watch xmas lights being turned on, and got so many cramps walking up hill there and then back down - hope its done some good :)


----------



## Blah11

Also I have a confession - starting to get rage when people queue jump :rofl: Not that they can help it but still :rofl:


----------



## aley28

He's been smashing into my cervix for almost an hour now. I want to cry... omg, it hurts.

Blah... it takes me an hour to get my son to bed almost every night. :wacko: At least he's sleeping through again (knock on wood)... but I'd LOVE for bedtime to take more like 10-15 minutes instead :haha:


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> Also I have a confession - starting to get rage when people queue jump :rofl: Not that they can help it but still :rofl:

I don't get rage so much as severe jealousy. :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

we used to have 2 hour bedtimes but thankfully we do now story (bout 15 minutes cos she picks 3 and then has to read it back to me when im done), i lie down beside her and she falls asleep within 10 minutes (and i usually do too :rofl:)


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Also I have a confession - starting to get rage when people queue jump :rofl: Not that they can help it but still :rofl:
> 
> I don't get rage so much as severe jealousy. :rofl:Click to expand...

Give it another week :rofl:


----------



## aley28

I intend to queue jump myself within another week!! :thumbup: :haha: I have every intention of going into labor on Monday. :haha:


----------



## wtt :)

Our son Kenji arrived 11/24/11 at 09:05am via an all natural birth at the hospital weighing 9lbs5oz and 21 inches long! Labor lasted about 10hrs.
Everyone is doing great :D


----------



## Blah11

Ah huge congrats :hugs:


----------



## aley28

OMG, congrats wtt!!! :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats wtt :)


----------



## Sarah24

Yay congratulations wtt!! : D xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Huge congrats!


----------



## MummyMEE

Congrats hun! x


----------



## LuckyInLove09

Congratulations wtt!!!!! So happy for you! :D


----------



## Vikadub

Woo hoo wtt!! Congratulationssssss!! :flower::flower::flower:
:hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Nothing happened tonight :( might just go to bed, due date tomorrow!


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations wtt!! :flower:

JackiePed - You are so right! I feel like I just want it to start already... but then I worry about how badly it will hurt and if I will regret wishing it to hurry up, lol!

Blah & aley - I get jealous too... I think the more people I see on here having their babies makes me feel like I'm gonna be pregnant forever! lol

Got my yummy Thanksgiving lunch after all, yay! Was DELICIOUS and just what I wanted. :happydance:

As far as symptoms go, I have been feeling SO bloated today, starting BEFORE all that food! Just huge and can't get comfortable. Sitting in a chair, on the couch, or on my ball is just awful. Laying down is the absolute worst position, but I want to so badly because I just feel terrible. I've had some cramping today too... but nothing I would classify as a real contraction. More like period pains with some BH tightening. Not too painful, just unpleasant in addition to my bloatedness. Also, I'm super sleepy today. I just wanna take a nap, but with MIL and FIL over, it would be rude. They seem so bored here too, we told them they can go out and do something. They wanted to go to the park but wanted us to go too... I told them there is no way I can do that walking today with how I'm feeling. Soooo they just sit here watching TV, bored. :roll: Whatever.


----------



## Sarah24

Blah11 said:


> Nothing happened tonight :( might just go to bed, due date tomorrow!

Same here, bored now : |


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Congratulations WTT - glad you got to do it all naturally. Is it my turn next? Baby Grace is being very fussy about when she wants her birthday to be.


----------



## Munchkinn_

just a question
how long do they let you go in the UK before induction?


----------



## Blah11

Bout 2 weeks :) but generally its 10-14 days. You can refuse induction though.


----------



## luvmyfam

I have been having lots of contractions since Tuesday night. Last night I woke up at 1:30 am to a REALLY intense contraction and had another one 2 min later. DH put the bags in the car and I continued to have contractions for about 1 hour after that (every 2-5 min) The next hour I continued to have them but they died down slowly. Thought that was it for sure. Today bad back ache, a lot of cervix pains, and irregular but strong contractions on and off. Not sure, but thinking this could be prodromal labor :shrug:. If so, maybe we might meet this little guy before my induction saturday night. 


For those who were sending thoughts about my post from the other night... Thank you, and wanted to let you know little Karalyn (after a 12 hour surgery) is recovering and they said the tumor probably won't grow back. She has a long road of recovery, but a good chance of a full recovery.


----------



## Munchkinn_

Meh , 
i was told that they hardly let anyone go over 41weeks these days. :shrug:
Ah well , atleast i know nowww
Just trying to prepare myself for being overdue..so might carry on telling myself i have three weeks left cos if not im going to be going insane this time next week :dohh: x


----------



## Blah11

Munchkinn_ said:


> Meh ,
> i was told that they hardly let anyone go over 41weeks these days. :shrug:
> Ah well , atleast i know nowww
> Just trying to prepare myself for being overdue..so might carry on telling myself i have three weeks left cos if not im going to be going insane this time next week :dohh: x

Might depend on the trust but I think its closer to the 2 week than 1 week mark.


----------



## marie1112

luvmyfam - Sorry the contractions died down... how frustrating! I've been having lots of back pain and cervix pain today as well, but no contractions... This is going to be frustrating if it continues to 40, 41, or even 42 weeks! Hope your little one comes soon!


----------



## aley28

Highly emotional tonight, again. Back and forth between wanting to cry and wanting to scream, usually over the same thing. There is clutter everywhere in the house and every time I try to clean/organize something, my enormous belly gets in the way. Its so frustrating :cry:

Keep feeling like I'm going to crap myself, but nothing comes out when I try to go. Also frustrating!

After not feeling even the slightest bit hungry all day (though I did make myself eat), I am suddenly STARVING. And at the same time, I feel slightly nauseated, like if I do eat, I might chuck it back up.

I just wanna feel normal again. :sad2:


----------



## marie1112

Sorry you're feeling miserable aley :hugs: Me too! Hang in there.


----------



## aley28

Lots of contractions started up this evening, plus some strange cramping that felt like it was almost in my legs, but that hurt REALLY bad if I tried to stand upright. That went away, though, and now its just some contractions that are a little crampy down low. They don't last long and don't feel like they're coming in a pattern, so I'm pretty sure its just more pre-labor teasing. Which is fine... tomorrow works better anyway... I guess. :dohh:


----------



## mum2liam

good luck aley28 hope this is the start!!
congrats to WTT !!

i had a little mild cramping this morning, only very very mild though like i wouldnt really notice unless i was thinking about it, still lots of discharge!

and tossing and turning last night was so difficult lol!!!

lets have some babies today ladies!!! :)


----------



## diamondgem27

Munchkinn_ said:


> Meh ,
> i was told that they hardly let anyone go over 41weeks these days. :shrug:
> Ah well , atleast i know nowww
> Just trying to prepare myself for being overdue..so might carry on telling myself i have three weeks left cos if not im going to be going insane this time next week :dohh: x

I think it depends on the hospital, mine won't induce me until at least 42 weeks as they don't like intervening too much and like to give baby the longest chance to arrive naturally as apparently 80% of inductions end in c section. You can refuse induction though as long as baby is monitored regularly and not distressed x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right im 37 weeks so im officalially moving in now 

Today i feel like john wayne! i felt slightly embarresed asking my OH to put my PJs bottom on because im that low and sore i cant lift my legs!!! 

I have a tease of a child that gives me signs then nothing lol... Iv issued her with an evction notice with 3 weeks to responde


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Here's hoping today's New Moon will have a gravitational pull on my waters. No signs to write home about :(


----------



## Blah11

ugh aley that baby of yours needs to come out!

Tracie - welcome cannot believe you're finally full term and ready to have a baby :cloud9: Its been a long time coming!

As for me.. Due date but nothing again :rofl: Tiny bit of backache but i think its more cos my bump is bloody huge now. I cant believe im 40 weeks :\


----------



## mum2liam

fridays a good day to have a baby, hopefully your right ol1vertwist and the new moon helps!! lol good luck xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha i no iv been itching to break in here lol.... :D even tho i have just been made to feel like a bad person for wanting her here now. also i popped my space hopper... it couldnt take my weight hahaha


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy due date Blah, although i know you were hoping not to reach it :hugs:

I had some weird pains last night in bed, like contractions in that they came in waves but were too high up to be contractions, strange! and then when i had a bm they pretty much went away. :shrug:


----------



## mum2liam

hi tracie, 

made to feel bad!??
your classed as full term now so baby could come anytime!! i think most pregnant women get to that stage where they are so anxious to meet their babies and i dont see anything wrong with that!!

i love being pregnant just cant wait to meet baby!!! xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah a few comments an old friend made upset me and made me feel bad for writing a status issuing her an eviction notice.


----------



## esmemuppet

All my signs have disappeared again! May just have to expect to wait until my due date...or later! Good luck to all xx


----------



## Sini

I woke up this morning with really bad stomach cramps and Ive been toilet 4 times in the last half an hour.. 

Not getting my hopes up tho as its propably just a tummy upset :D Got me a bit panicky tho so Ive already fed my dogs and done my laundry just incase something happens today so I dont have to come home to a mess hahah. OCD cant help it


----------



## Blah11

oo sini! hope this is it and I join you :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

has anyone found that there swelling downstairs has gone down since baby has engaged more? 

Mine has gone right down but baby feels so much lower and heavier.


----------



## Sini

Makes me anxious not knowing what these pains really are.. Im timing my "pains" on my iphone app while im on bnb and see what it suggests :D

First timed "cramp" was 40seconds :D I can see myself getting addicted to this contraction timer :D

I wish Id get some concrete signs like bloody show or waters breaking so there wouldnt be any doubts :D


----------



## Blah11

I keep getting a 'contraction' or so i think but no, its just LO moving!

Visited the toilet 5 times yesterday but only once so far today. Losing more and more plug in the mornings.


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> has anyone found that there swelling downstairs has gone down since baby has engaged more?
> 
> Mine has gone right down but baby feels so much lower and heavier.

Kind of. It feels more like Ive been kicked in the vagina now.


----------



## Sini

Blah11, I really hope it is our turn soon!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah... before it was just swelling now its bruised but less swelling..


----------



## Sini

Oooh exciting. According to my app Ive had 3 contractions, each lasting roughly 40 seconds and been 7mins apart :D


----------



## Blah11

sounds like good early labour sini :) baby by tonight please!


----------



## Sini

Yes please! Told OH just now that this might be the start of things.. He just turned around and continued snoring :D


----------



## Tizy

Hi girls, don't forget about me too, my due date is Sunday! 

Congrats Wtt, so happy for you, you waited a long time and now have your little bundle. 

Blah happy due date, really hope things start to happen soon for you. 

Alley I was like that with food for a few weeks from about 37 weeks, things have got better this week as I'm eating more again, think I'm trying to stock up on calories for labour now! (not that I need to I've put on nearly 4 stone!)

I feel the same as you girls about peeps having babies before me, I get jealous, not of the overdue ladies but the early birds, I know you can't control it and it's silly but I think it's because we so desperately want to meet our little ones. 

A lady on one of my fb groups is getting induced today (it's her due date) she wanted to be induced due to her SPD - wish her luck today x

Olivertwist it's defy our turn soon. I've missed off lots of other ladies but here's to the New Moon and labour dust to all! 

Han xxx


----------



## Shortcake01

I got excited again in the night as the period type backache started again but that was in the very early hours and nothing since. I was so sure I would be feeling something by now and have her early hours of my due date (tomorrow!). Labour dust to all, will be watching for news from you all xxx


----------



## Vikadub

I had a painful contraction last night and got all excited, then fell asleep- to wake up to 2 BH this morning - as soon as I was upright it stopped. I do feel a little like my pelvis could fall to pieces at any time, I did notice snotty discharge yesterday and this morning so I'm feeling positive although I'm not going to build my hopes up. 
Blah, I really hope something happens for you soon!!! 
Good luck to all other ladies - fingers crossed for you all.. :)


----------



## Cherryhrf

Sini - hope this is it for you!
Wtt - Congratulations.

No signs for me apart from the tiniest bit of plug loss last night, due on Sunday so really think its unlikely she'll come this weekend. I really hope she makes it before next Saturday as I really don't want to be pregnant on my birthday but I have a sweep on Wednesday which means it could possibly be a birthday baby!

Suffered from heartburn and reflux last night, never normally get this and the worst nights sleep, kept itching and playing chase the itch, leg itched, arm itched, head itched repeat....maybe it was watching the trial on I'm a celeb before going to bed lol !!


----------



## Gnomer

wtt, MASSIVE congrats! Kenji is a lovely name! 

Sini, good luck! Hopefully this is it for you! 

I am frustrated. Tomorrow is my original due date. I have been trying to forget it, but I cannot help it. He's measured to my original due date ever since my 20week scan, so my midwife said she believed that to be most accurate. However, you have to go off dating scan. So I've been secretly hopeful he'd come around now. And I have no signs at all. 

I actually got some sleep though last night. I did lay in bed for 4 hours in the dark first like, but eventually I dropped off. 
I must have slept funny though because this morning I have terrible lower back ache. Must have been sticking my bum out all night!


----------



## Belle25

Sini said:


> Yes please! Told OH just now that this might be the start of things.. He just turned around and continued snoring :D

hope its the start of things for you!
xx


----------



## babydustcass

hey Ladies! I had my baby girl, she was born 23/11/11 (wednesday) at 9.48pm. My labour was so quick and within an 1.5 hrs of getting to the hosp for pain relief our little girl came into the world. She is a little congested where she practically flew down the birth canal but I had a complication free birth in the water as I had wanted. It was so much more painful than when I had my son, but the contractions were thick and fast and she arrived in no time. She is so worth is all though, we are totally smitten with our little pink bundle. We have called her Macie Amelia. She weighed a pound smaller than her big brother 7lb 12oz and is so beautiful and dainty. Breast feeding is going well. I will upload pic soon :)

Goodluck to all the ladies still waiting for their bundles, take care :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

babydustcass said:


> hey Ladies! I had my baby girl, she was born 23/11/11 (wednesday) at 9.48pm. My labour was so quick and within an 1.5 hrs of getting to the hosp for pain relief our little girl came into the world. She is a little congested where she practically flew down the birth canal but I had a complication free birth in the water as I had wanted. It was so much more painful than when I had my son, but the contractions were thick and fast and she arrived in no time. She is so worth is all though, we are totally smitten with our little pink bundle. We have called her Macie Amelia. She weighed a pound smaller than her big brother 7lb 12oz and is so beautiful and dainty. Breast feeding is going well. I will upload pic soon :)
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies still waiting for their bundles, take care :)

Big congrats, great speedy labour too :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

wow the Wii fit is hard when your heavily pregnant... got to 20 mins and had to give up lol..


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

babydustcass said:


> hey Ladies! I had my baby girl, she was born 23/11/11 (wednesday) at 9.48pm. My labour was so quick and within an 1.5 hrs of getting to the hosp for pain relief our little girl came into the world. She is a little congested where she practically flew down the birth canal but I had a complication free birth in the water as I had wanted. It was so much more painful than when I had my son, but the contractions were thick and fast and she arrived in no time. She is so worth is all though, we are totally smitten with our little pink bundle. We have called her Macie Amelia. She weighed a pound smaller than her big brother 7lb 12oz and is so beautiful and dainty. Breast feeding is going well. I will upload pic soon :)
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies still waiting for their bundles, take care :)

Congrats beautiful name <3 

xxx


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations babydustcass. :D :flower:


----------



## mum2liam

congrats babydustcass xxx


----------



## Belle25

babydustcass said:


> hey Ladies! I had my baby girl, she was born 23/11/11 (wednesday) at 9.48pm. My labour was so quick and within an 1.5 hrs of getting to the hosp for pain relief our little girl came into the world. She is a little congested where she practically flew down the birth canal but I had a complication free birth in the water as I had wanted. It was so much more painful than when I had my son, but the contractions were thick and fast and she arrived in no time. She is so worth is all though, we are totally smitten with our little pink bundle. We have called her Macie Amelia. She weighed a pound smaller than her big brother 7lb 12oz and is so beautiful and dainty. Breast feeding is going well. I will upload pic soon :)
> 
> Goodluck to all the ladies still waiting for their bundles, take care :)

congratulations :flower:

what a fast labour!
xx


----------



## Shortcake01

Congratulations on your speedy arrival, great name too, we have chosen Amelia Belle! xxx


----------



## tinxy2

Congrats Babydustcass x




Since last night ive had gloopy discharge with a slight browny red tinge tmi but im hoping its the start. Also feeling like im about to gush on my period kinda feeling.. 

pleaseeee lol


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations *babydustcass*! :flower:

*Blah* - Happy due date! :wohoo: Hope your little one comes as a present for you today! 

*To all the other ladies due before me* - Lots of labor dust! :dust: 
Hope your little ones make an appearance soon! 

I've been having back pain since yesterday evening. I wound up lying down while MIL and FIL were here after all, because it was just awful, and my ball wasn't relieving the pain. Was also having mild period-like cramps in my lower abdomen. This morning, the cramps are gone, but the back pains still come and go. Feels awful. Got OH to give me a little back massage last night, but it didn't really help. :( 

Today is the last full day MIL and FIL will be here visiting. Apparently they told OH last night they'd like us all to go out and around with them... MIL wants to go to some parks and FIL wants to go to some other places and walk around. Sounds awful to me! If I feel anything like I felt yesterday, I may pass out. However, part of me thinks I should try to do it, and maybe it will bring on labor. OR it could bring on false labor and just put me through all that pain for NOTHING. :dohh: I guess at least if I go with them and I feel like I go into labor, they will be right there to drive us to the hospital if we need to go. Perhaps all the walking will get her to kick and punch a lot and since my ticker says her nails are long now, it'd be nice if she could bust her water... you know speed things along! LOL :rofl: Would LOVE to go into actual labor today, but I don't know if it will happen as I've still got a week left, and since most of you have been going overdue, that's likely what will happen to me as well. :sad1:


----------



## Blah11

Congrats babydustcass!

I went back to bed and just woke up... Oops. Still need to shower and tidy up before amelie comes home at half 2.


----------



## mum2liam

well im not feeling so tired today and felt in the mood to do some nesting,

i cleaned out 2 kitchen drawers, you know the ones you call man drawers lol took me ages!!!! then gutted my kitchen, polished up all my chrome. took me a good hr and a half!!

stripped my fabric sofa and bunged covers in the wash, dried them and they are back on smelling sooooo..... fresh!!! 

put another load of washing on, really trying to keep up with it so as i dont have heaps to do when baby comes!!

feeling great, treated myself to a nice glass of cola with heaps of ice!!!


----------



## princess_bump

Massive congratulations babydustcass :D what a brilliant labour :D

happy dd blah!! hope little man makes his exit asap for you sweetie :hugs:

Sini - sounds positive, hope it's not too much longer :D

well i've been having pains on and off since last night. for around 3 hours yesterday - dinner to bedtime, i had wave like pains, and again today i've had period pains on and off all day! no plug etc though, so doubting she'll be coming any time soon :lol:


----------



## Blah11

Oh carly sounds like this could be it very soon. Hope it is!


----------



## Blah11

& Just to let you ladies know that lesleyann had her LO at home this morning after a 2 hour labour!


----------



## princess_bump

Massive congratulations to lesleyann :D

thank you blah lovely :D i don't no what's going on with us, i've had no other signs really, like the clear out or even the hint of discharge etc, but lots of aches and pains. she has a week and 2 days before our section date to get her bum moving, which seems really good time wise, but i suppose i don't ever expect her to be born anytime before 41 weeks :dohh:

anyone had no plug/bloody show etc but started labour pains?


----------



## Blah11

I didnt with amelie. I had clear outs for about a week though but nothing horrendous and no pains or plug til my waters broke.


----------



## mum2liam

princess_bump said:


> Massive congratulations to lesleyann :D
> 
> thank you blah lovely :D i don't no what's going on with us, i've had no other signs really, like the clear out or even the hint of discharge etc, but lots of aches and pains. she has a week and 2 days before our section date to get her bum moving, which seems really good time wise, but i suppose i don't ever expect her to be born anytime before 41 weeks :dohh:
> 
> anyone had no plug/bloody show etc but started labour pains?

i had no signs whatsoever with both my boys, my waters just broke in the middle of the night, and then began to have pains a couple of hrs after.

xx


----------



## marie1112

Blah11 said:


> & Just to let you ladies know that lesleyann had her LO at home this morning after a 2 hour labour!

Wow! Lots of short labors lately, it seems!


----------



## Blah11

she went 5cm to baby born in 15 minutes :shock:


----------



## marie1112

:shock:


Blah11 said:


> she went 5cm to baby born in 15 minutes :shock:

Wow! Hope mine is quick too! But, not too quick, I need time to get to the hospital first, lol. Then, once there, and in a bed, hope it's quick. ;) Those labors that last for days terrify me... :shock:


----------



## Blah11

AND she didn't tear.. lucky duck, eh?

im excited cos im next on the home birthing thread :) everyone else due before me have given birth.


----------



## mum2liam

think its time for the music channel and a bit of ball bouncing!! :o)


----------



## princess_bump

i too have had my ball out... but now my 3 year old wanted to a go bless her! she's certainly the best tonic for any pains!!

wonderful to hear of all these amazingly quick labours, i'm hoping for a short(er) one this time, i went from 1cm to 3cm in 40 hours last time :lol:

blah, so exciting about your home birth, wont be long lovely :D

Roo has only been engaged once for me at 32 weeks, when we saw the consultant this wednesday she was total free, hoping the second baby engage and go rule applies for her, she doesn't feel like she's dropped today!


----------



## Blah11

this bub has been 4/5 palpable for 3 weeks :rofl: MW said he wont drop til I start contracting and it forces him down haha.

It took me a long time to get from 2-3cm (when i first went into hospital) to 6-7cm. I think it was about 10 hours but I went 7cm to 10cm really quickly within an hour or so.


----------



## lynnikins

second timers always go from 5cm- birth pretty quick it seems EJ was super quick too it was getting to 5cm that took 6 and a bit hours lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

DS2 is 2/5ths palpable but still can't see him coming before December!, least the xmas decorations will be up i suppose for when we come home :)

Going to have a hot curry tonight and see if that does anything..


----------



## lynnikins

losing plug here, had a bit of a clear out ( well for consipated little me anyway ) this morning and been getting crampy BH all morning but been up and about and doing stuff all morning too,


----------



## Blah11

im desperate to put my decs up but no room for birth pool and the tree :rofl:

come onnnnnn baby! Gimme some cramps or something!


----------



## lynnikins

yeah hurry up baby blah


----------



## Blah11

all im getting is movement :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

owww getting cervix pains, im wanting to drag out my pool and test inflate it while the kids are in bed but they take ages to deflate apparently lol and there are toys all over the floor which i dont want to have to move lol


----------



## Blah11

mine didnt take too long to deflate at all :shrug: is it the la bassine you have?


----------



## lynnikins

its a birth pool in a box mini, got a total bargin £20


----------



## princess_bump

ooo lynne, that is positive! i'm desperate for the clear out (also constipated in this pregnancy) and have had no plug to speak of really, just a little plug/discharge weeksssss ago :dohh:

i had a massive 'surge' around 1pm, followed by loads of period pains again, but they've all tailed off again today! we too are having curry tonight :lol: thought i'd make one and just see :haha:


----------



## Sarah24

Sounds promising Lynn, fingers crossed for you!! : D


----------



## Blah11

Ive had backache for a while now. Its not really sore or anything, just feels a wee bit tight or something like when he pushes out on my stomach but on my back IYKWIM?


----------



## cherryglitter

blah i'm well and truly stalking you :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

i wouldnt get excited :rofl:


----------



## FirstLadyM

Just pressure pressure pressure!!!! :dohh:

Please come out this weekend sweetie!


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> i wouldnt get excited :rofl:

do you think your dates are spot on?

they put me forward a WEEK at my 12wk scan and i wasn't happy. i know my dates.


----------



## Blah11

yeah mine are spot on. The date i had was exactly the date i got at 12 week scan. the sonographer was very impressed haha


----------



## Gnomer

You know when you have contractions, does baby still move? or would he be completely still?


----------



## aley28

Congratulations to babydustcass and lesleyann!! :happydance:

Fast labor sounds delightful to me! Except for the fifteen from 5cm to delivery sort of fast... as I'm already at a 4. I figure I need at least half an hour to get somebody here to watch my son and then to get my husband and I to the hospital (2 minute drive!)... :haha:

I apparently look so miserable that my husband retracted his request for sex last night. When he got home he was all, "Oh pleeeeeease. My balls hurt." And then we're heading towards bed and he practically tucked me in. :shrug: :haha: He's off for two weeks, so today or tomorrow would be PERFECT for delivery. Then he has to work for 3 days, and then he's off until New Year's. I just don't want to go overdue and end up going into labor on the day before he goes back to work or something. :wacko:

As I suspected, I was just being teased with MORE pre-labor last night. I'm so, so, SO tired of this. Been two weeks of it now. When real labor actually happens, I'm not going to believe it... I'll just figure its more pre-labor starting and stopping. :growlmad:

I delivered Ethan at exactly 39 weeks, and I am 39 weeks today. I really figured I'd have had this baby by now... tomorrow is all new territory of being "further pregnant than I've ever been"... and I don't want to go there. :dohh:

If yeast infections can appear overnight, then that has happened to me. If not, then I am suddenly REALLY itchy for no apparent reason and it is driving me crazy. Kept waking up last night with itchiness in my lady bits. Laaaame.

Also, my boobs hurt. The internet doesn't seem to think its a sign, though. :nope:


----------



## Blah11

lol aley I know what you mean! Its bizarre being 1 whole week more pregnant than i was with amelie!

I dunno whats more frustrating NO signs, or stop start signs.. probably the latter so you have my sympathies :hugs:


----------



## mummapie

Hello, I'm probably a bit late to the party but here I am! Due today and I've been in early labour apparently since last Wednesday, so tired of it now!


----------



## aley28

I dunno... I think it would be just as frustrating to see no signs at all. :wacko: I at least feel like I'm progressing. I imagine no signs at all would kill me lol

On the plus side (?) ... nobody has texted me about "have you had that baby yet?" in like three full days. Apparently they've given up too! One less annoyance, though, which is a relief! I was getting to that point of every time I saw I had a text on my phone I'd yell at it, "NO! I HAVE NO DELIVERED A BABY YET!" ...and then it would be somebody asking about things non-baby related. :haha: :blush:


----------



## aley28

mummapie said:


> Hello, I'm probably a bit late to the party but here I am! Due today and I've been in early labour apparently since last Wednesday, so tired of it now!

I feel your pain! :hugs: It apparently usually leads to a quick active labor, so we have that to look forward to! :thumbup:


----------



## mummapie

That would be amazing! But I hope I can still get in the pool haha. Also the text thing, I've really stopped bothering people now (I'm so bored I don't know what to do) and keep getting people excited when they see my name flash up!


----------



## Vikadub

princess_bump said:


> Massive congratulations to lesleyann :D
> 
> thank you blah lovely :D i don't no what's going on with us, i've had no other signs really, like the clear out or even the hint of discharge etc, but lots of aches and pains. she has a week and 2 days before our section date to get her bum moving, which seems really good time wise, but i suppose i don't ever expect her to be born anytime before 41 weeks :dohh:
> 
> anyone had no plug/bloody show etc but started labour pains?

With my first I woke up in labour and had him 24 hours later, I had no show plug loss no waters.. Just contractions... :flower:


----------



## lynnikins

well i took a nice bath and still getting cervix pains and little bits of plug hopefully its something more than nothing lol lol if i get to 40+14 then im in new "nver been this pregnant" territory but thats still a fair way off,


----------



## Blah11

ive had 4 texts today and my mum got 3 :growlmad: as if id keep it a secret!

Got horrid round ligament pain too :( Im gonna have a feel of cervix when amelie gets out the bath :rofl:


----------



## Gnomer

I'm having strange things going on. at about 1ish, i noticed the pressure down low got REALLY bad. And now I'm having sharp pains down there. Last one was an hour ago, thinking they had gone, but I've just had another. They are lasting between 10-20 seconds, and are getting more and more painful. 
Maybe this is the start of my signs!


----------



## lynnikins

maybe hun,


----------



## Sini

Ive had contractions since 8am. Waiting for them to get closer, longer and more painful :) Hopefully they will keep going on and we will have a baby tonight or tomorrow :)


----------



## Blah11

Good luck sini! I was hoping I'd maybe have a due date baby but not looking likely at all :( no signs again.


----------



## aley28

Good luck Sini!


----------



## Twinkles

Good luck tonight ladies, i really hope something fantastical happens for some of us. Ive had nothing today at all, yesterdays braxton hicks were the highlight of my friggen day, tomorrow im getting out the house!


----------



## aley28

My husband just looked at me and said, "Are you OK? You look like absolute shit."

Jeez... thanks honey. :dohh: I just feel ill, I'm still having contractions that don't hurt and are sporatic and I'm exhausted. No idea why I don't look like my usual chipper self! :haha: :dohh: DH wants me to ask for/accept an induction on Monday when my doctor gets back to town. He's either anxious to meet his new son or tired of seeing me so fat and useless. :rofl: I'm not going to, though... I'm determined to do it naturally this time!

I've had several of those contractions that make my bump go half its size... totally painless though. Maybe tonight is the night? My MIL will be back in town, so at least DS won't have to come with...


----------



## cherryglitter

(i'm here because i'm stalking blah) but aley.. my friend had the same thing. her mum saw her and said she looked like crap and "you're gunna have that baby tonight" 

and lo and behold, she did!


----------



## Blah11

Yeh come on baby aley!

Still nothing here cherry lol


----------



## cherryglitter

:( have you checked your cervix yet?!


----------



## Blah11

Nope!


----------



## cherryglitter

go have a root around :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

omg but id need to go upstairs and its a long way up there. i cant do it in my downstairs toilet as its too small :rofl:

omg i just tried to sit up awkwardly and got a horrid pain in the side of my groin :(!


----------



## Blah11

Had a poke about - no change. Still quite posterior and softish maybe 1-2cm :shrug:


----------



## Stefani11

Well, It's not looking hopeful for me.. Due today. No signs.. No plug loss, nada. Looks like she's in there for the long haul.. :-/


----------



## marie1112

aley28 said:


> My husband just looked at me and said, "Are you OK? You look like absolute shit."




Blah11 said:


> omg but id need to go upstairs and its a long way up there.

LOL :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


Did a LOT of walking around today at some shops with OH, MIL, and FIL. Was hoping it would start something, but I think it's just a bunch of BH contractions and period-like cramps. Nothing very strong. :sad1: I feel gigantic today. I've been reduced to waddling as my walk now... I feel like people are staring when I walk around the shops, it makes me self-conscious. Maybe I'll get OH to DTD tonight and see if that helps at all. Bought some nice things today for the baby, and MIL bought a bunch of things too, including this nice piano gym that we've been wanting for her. It will be her Christmas present. :xmas6: 

I did get EXTREMELY angry at MIL at one point though... OH and I had been talking about wanting to look for a stocking and Christmas ornament for the baby. We were walking around with MIL and she said she had to go use the restroom (at the front of the store) and asked us to wait for her with the shopping cart (we were in the middle of the store). We waited for like 15 minutes and then FIL came up, so we asked if he'd wait for her so we could go look for the stocking and ornament for the baby. We get to the back of the store, where the Christmas section is... and MIL is there SHOPPING for the stocking and ornament WE WANTED TO BUY!! OMG. I was SOOOOOOOO freaking mad. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: She started showing us the ornament and stocking she'd picked out. I was like "Ummm WE wanted to pick those out for her, as they are going to be FROM US!" Plus, she picked out the ugliest ones that I would have never wanted. A PINK glittery stocking... I said several times I wanted one to match OH's and my stockings, which are traditional red with white trim. NO, JUST NO. LOL, I think my hormones are raging a bit today. :rofl: :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Aw sorry it didn't start things off marie :(! I was like that yday hoping my walking and pineapple would get things going but neg!


----------



## Blah11

Stefani11 said:


> Well, It's not looking hopeful for me.. Due today. No signs.. No plug loss, nada. Looks like she's in there for the long haul.. :-/

:hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my braxtons are very sore tonight :(


----------



## cherryglitter

i heard you need to put the pineapple up your va-j-j to get it to work :shock:

edit: not a whole one..


----------



## Blah11

what :shock:? Ive never heard of putting pineapple up your foof!

OH is annoying me so badly. I went to the toilet and he said 'omg why are you going to the toilet so much.. youre going to have the baby tonight!' :growlmad: No, I am going to the toilet so much cos I have a fat baby squashing my bladder.


----------



## cherryglitter

i think it's because what's in the pineapple is the same as sperm, and obviously sperm goes on your cervix ;) 

tell him you need his help if he wants that baby outta you ;) i remember reluctantly dtd when i was like 12 days overdue... urgh!


----------



## Blah11

:sick: The thought of DTD makes me vom. So not up for it LOL Maybe i will tomorrow.


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl: that is what i was like! it didn't work for me anyway. 
blah i honestly think you're going to be taken by surprise with this one.


----------



## Blah11

Imagine putting an entire pineapple up there :rofl: Theyre only £1 in tesco just now.. might get one tomorrow although I ate a big package of it yday and it did NOTHING. Was yum though. Gonna curry it tomorrow too.

I hope it does cherry - as in tonight! Im panicing about having to labour when amelie is awake :(!


----------



## cherryglitter

the last thing you probably feel like doing but my midwife said swimming is really good for bringing on labour. 

:( will amelie be at home the whole time whilst you're labouring?


----------



## marie1112

Uhhmmm I've never heard that you're supposed to put the pineapple down there either... I don't exactly WANT to DTD, but I'm willing to try it just in case it helps speed things along. However, because it's not appealing to me... I don't ..ahem.. enjoy it as OH does. Hope that's not a key factor in it working! :blush:


----------



## cherryglitter

haha nah you just need the sperm ;)

i'm not advising people putting pineapple in strange places btw. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

cherryglitter said:


> the last thing you probably feel like doing but my midwife said swimming is really good for bringing on labour.
> 
> :( will amelie be at home the whole time whilst you're labouring?

Well, she goes to nursery 8.30-2.30 mon, tues, thurs and fri. The only prob is my mum and oh are my birth partners and i dont really trust anyone else with her :blush: My little brother is fab with her and would take her to the park or something for an hour or 2 which would work out fine as i could just labour and when i get to transition get him to take her out. I dont want her to tantrum wanting to get into my pool :rofl:
So yeah, i'd rather she was asleep and woke up to a little surprise :cloud9:


----------



## Blah11

marie1112 said:


> Uhhmmm I've never heard that you're supposed to put the pineapple down there either... I don't exactly WANT to DTD, but I'm willing to try it just in case it helps speed things along. However, because it's not appealing to me... I don't ..ahem.. enjoy it as OH does. Hope that's not a key factor in it working! :blush:

apparently its better if you injest the sperm :sick:


----------



## cherryglitter

awwh! that's so sweet. i don't trust many people with jake so i know where you're coming from with that one. 

i really hope you have him in the night so she can wake up to him. that would be amazing!


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> Uhhmmm I've never heard that you're supposed to put the pineapple down there either... I don't exactly WANT to DTD, but I'm willing to try it just in case it helps speed things along. However, because it's not appealing to me... I don't ..ahem.. enjoy it as OH does. Hope that's not a key factor in it working! :blush:
> 
> apparently its better if you injest the sperm :sick:Click to expand...

vommm. :sick:


----------



## Blah11

:rofl:

prob would just gimme the shits


----------



## Blah11

Getting random feelings of pressure in my lower stomach :shrug: Not painful, just a bit weird and i dont think my bump is getting hard. Maybe him dropping more?


----------



## cherryglitter

oooooooh i hope it's the start!


----------



## cherryglitter

maybe he's engaging!!


----------



## aley28

My husband heard about the theory that it works better if you injest the sperm. My god, he hasn't stopped asking for BJs since! :dohh: But I assured him I would NEVER be that desperate to go into labor, and so far... true. Just the idea of tasting that for even a second makes me :sick:

I feel nauseous as hell today. Thought it was just because I was hungry... but I just finished lunch and I still am not feeling so great. I hope I don't throw up... that would make me a little annoyed!


----------



## marie1112

Blah11 said:


> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> Uhhmmm I've never heard that you're supposed to put the pineapple down there either... I don't exactly WANT to DTD, but I'm willing to try it just in case it helps speed things along. However, because it's not appealing to me... I don't ..ahem.. enjoy it as OH does. Hope that's not a key factor in it working! :blush:
> 
> apparently its better if you injest the sperm :sick:Click to expand...

:shock: WHAT????? I thought it was supposed to soften the cervix though? How does it do that if it goes in the other side? lol


----------



## Blah11

dunno how it works marie and tbh im scared to google LOL


----------



## aley28

marie1112 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> Uhhmmm I've never heard that you're supposed to put the pineapple down there either... I don't exactly WANT to DTD, but I'm willing to try it just in case it helps speed things along. However, because it's not appealing to me... I don't ..ahem.. enjoy it as OH does. Hope that's not a key factor in it working! :blush:
> 
> apparently its better if you injest the sperm :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: WHAT????? I thought it was supposed to soften the cervix though? How does it do that if it goes in the other side? lolClick to expand...

It DOES sound suspiciously like a theory come up with by a man, doesn't it? :rofl:


----------



## FirstLadyM

Blah11 and Aley28 I feel like I'd be jumping the line if I had my baby before you guys. I'm hoping for you two more than myself. :haha:

Here's to some babies by the end of the weekend :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

FirstLadyM said:


> Blah11 and Aley28 I feel like I'd be jumping the line if I had my baby before you guys. I'm hoping for you two more than myself. :haha:
> 
> Here's to some babies by the end of the weekend :happydance:


:hugs: Aw! You deserve your bundle asap too.


----------



## aley28

FirstLadyM - LOL, but you're actually due before me!


----------



## marie1112

aley28 said:


> It DOES sound suspiciously like a theory come up with by a man, doesn't it? :rofl:

I was just thinking the SAME thing! Not mentioning that to OH for sure! LOL :rofl:


----------



## LuckyInLove09

babydustcass- Huge congratulations! Can't wait to see a picture! :)

blah- Seriously hope it's soon for you! I know you've been more than ready for awhile!

aley- those on and off symptoms must be driving you crazy! Hope LO comes asap!

Today I don't even feel anxious anymore. For some reason I feel like she's not coming before her due date so nothing I can do about it. Finally in the single digit count down, though! :) Only thing happening today is round ligament pain. At least that's what I think it is. I really only felt it once my whole pregnancy and now today I've been getting shooting pains on either side of my bump and cramping in my legs. Nothing labor related though. Just more stretching because that's exactly what I need right now is to get bigger. :dohh:


----------



## Sini

I wanted to go to hospital as contractions since 8am, now over 1min every 3-4mins.. Back pain getting unbearable.. Delivery Suite told me to stay at home longer...... Not sure how long I can bare the contractions without pain relief :(


----------



## Blah11

sini phone them back and tell them you need pain relief! sounds like theyre quite close together :\ NOT LONG NOW :happydance:


----------



## marie1112

Sini - I agree with Blah, call again and tell them you need pain relief. My doctor told me that even though they say to wait till contractions are 2-3 minutes apart, if I feel like I need to be there, or need the pain relief, I can go in earlier. Good luck hun!


----------



## Sini

Mw on phone was so rude.. Made me feel like an idiot. She said "you dont know what pain is..." i might not know what labour is but im nearly crying with the contractions..


----------



## Blah11

What a cow. Everyones labour and tolerance is different. Phone back and tell them you're coming in.


----------



## marie1112

Sini said:


> Mw on phone was so rude.. Made me feel like an idiot. She said "you dont know what pain is..." i might not know what labour is but im nearly crying with the contractions..

OMG, what a B****! I'm so sorry hun, can you call and speak with someone else at the hospital? Or just go in? :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Think my bub is dropping a bit more. I'm getting pressure in my bum sorta and some back ache. Going to bed so hopefully il either waken up to something or something will happen tomorrow.


----------



## marie1112

Ooh, hopefully you get woken up with broken waters and/or regular contractions tonight! :flower:


----------



## aley28

sini, I'd just go in and tell them that you're in severe pain and need some relief! What is with some people... you'd think a midwife, of all people, would know better than to be mean to a woman in labor! What a cow :growlmad: (I'm in a fiesty mood, would love to punch her for you :haha:)

Good luck though, Sini! You'll have your baby in no time! Can't wait to hear an update :hugs:

These on again/off again symptoms are driving me crazy. :wacko: Getting some contractions again this evening, but I don't think they're going anywhere. I feel really crummy still, though. (A cup of hot chocolate helped :thumbup:) Also a bit of a clearout earlier. I'm not sure if I'm sick or if my body is preparing itself... :wacko:


----------



## Isobela

Sini said:


> Mw on phone was so rude.. Made me feel like an idiot. She said "you dont know what pain is..." i might not know what labour is but im nearly crying with the contractions..

if you can still type... you have a wee way to go! good luck :thumbup:


----------



## FirstLadyM

Sini I would make sure I got her name and tell her a thing or two once i did finally make it in. I agree....nobody knows what kind of pain you're in. Plus my doc said if mine were 4min apart for 1 minute long for 1 hour that I was in active labor. Unless they want you to have your baby in the car...I don't see whats the point in waiting.

Hope you find relief soon!


----------



## aley28

LOTS of painless contractions tonight. I keep feeling like the air is being squeezed out of me. At one point, I had the pee squeezed out of me. Fortunately it was just a dribble. :blush: Painless as in not even uncomfortable... I probably wouldn't even notice them if I wasn't obsessively paying attention.

They're coming frequently, but not lasting very long, so I don't think its the start of anything. I'm going to go to bed and... who knows... maybe I'll be woken up in a few hours with something more interesting going on. :haha:


----------



## Sini

Went to the hospital. Im 2-3cm dialated. They gave me co codamol and a choice of hanging around the hospital/going home. Im at home now. Baby is back to back, thats why the pain is so hideous. Ive got a nice hot water bottle on my back taking the edge of the pains..

Hopefully ill get into active labour soon.. Ill definately need medication as I can just about cope now. No chance of sleeping tho..

Wednesday I had a failed sweep as cervix was unreachable etc.. So to be 2-3cm dialated is good I think. At least my body is doing something.

Got bloody discharge now - propably due to MWs checking me.


----------



## aley28

Aw, sorry sini. I was figuring you'd go in and they'd be delivering you a baby within a couple of hours!

From high and closed to 2-3cms is definite progress though! Almost 1/3 of the way there! :thumbup: I hope you can get some rest, even if not sleep. :hugs:


----------



## Sini

I cant wait to get drugged up tho. I must be the biggest wimp around.. Early labour and Im ready for anything/everything offered to me :D

Hats off to anyone doing it without medication!


----------



## Blah11

ah sini back labour can be awful :hugs: Hope yours isn't a really prolonged labour.

i woke up after a nice nights sleep with nothing :dohh: guess today is NOT my day either, sigh.


----------



## Twinkles

Good luck!


----------



## Sini

I always wondered what a plug looked like.. Just lost mine.. No doubt of what it was. Think ill post a pic of it for educational purposes when I get on the laptop :D

No sleep/rest for me as pain is too much. Gonna have a warm shower to try get some relief..


----------



## Blah11

try and rest though hun. even if you dont drop off, just lay down.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv not had a good night at all... had a nice long soak last night got out and felt weird, then for 5 hours i had back ache getting worse with every wave, but everytime i got one i got a braxton. Managed to fall asleep only to wake up this morning needing the loo desparatly. The pain for needing the loo was that bad i was sick! i havent had upset stomach in months but had it really bad today.... :( My poor OH couldnt even get in the bathroom to get a shower before work.


----------



## Blah11

Do you think you have a bug or the start of things?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i honestly dont no... i wouldnt have thought a bug, iv not gone anywhere to catch one and i felt fine up untill my bath last night. But suppose i cant rule it out.


----------



## Blah11

Well good luck, guess we'll find out soon :D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if you pop now i wont feel so guilty if i go in tonight lol... think il crawl back to bed.


----------



## Blah11

haha! I know, im so over being pregnant now. Cant believe im officially overdue :dohh:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

me either i thought youd go early...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing to report after eating a hot curry and nipple stimulation :( single figure digits left now as well. 

Goodluck sini, it won't be long before you are holding your baby :hugs:


----------



## Tizy

Humph! Nothing to report here either. Only 1 day till due date! Come on baby boy where are you? 

Good luck to Sini, things moving now for you. 

Blah I feel your pain (or lack of it!) it's so frustrating! 

Han xx


----------



## Sini

Im confused about contractions etc.. MWs at hospital said ill "know" when to go back.. I obviously dont :D Hoping my waters break or something so they will keep me in. Such an inconvenience being sent home as OH has disability and getting around is hard for him :(


----------



## Blah11

Sini they'll get really intense and you won't be able to come on here or anything. You will know, just try and relax, if you are tense it'll hurt more x


----------



## Vikadub

Sini said:


> I cant wait to get drugged up tho. I must be the biggest wimp around.. Early labour and Im ready for anything/everything offered to me :D
> 
> Hats off to anyone doing it without medication!

Sorry to hear about the horrid midwife!!! You're not a wimp - everyone's pain threshold is different, normally I'm pretty tough I'm pierced and tattooed enjoy paint balling and all sorts of hurty things - but labour was the most excruciating thing I have ever experienced! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lesbianlove

iv been having a bloody show from this morning


----------



## Vikadub

This morning I woke to several BH and I feel so dizzy when I walk about - which isn't good when I have to do my cousins wedding photography today, I feel sooo heavy too. :nope: Ouch - it really hurts my undercarriage when I cough... 
Fingers crossed for some babies today.. 
Oh myyyy looking forward today - but not...


----------



## Kirstiedenman

Hey ladies just wondering if any of you can help me. I am almost 38 weeks and just checked my cervix just and it is completely blended in with my vaginal wall just wondering if that is a good sign or what it is suppose to feel like I am a bit clueless to all this stuff. I have been having really really bad bh on and off all day and was woken 3 times last night with them I am hoping this is all a good sign. Not to mention I have had a clear out the last 2 days and extreme extreme pressure downstairs and in my bum lol. Would love to hear your responses.


----------



## Vikadub

Kirstiedenman said:


> Hey ladies just wondering if any of you can help me. I am almost 38 weeks and just checked my cervix just and it is completely blended in with my vaginal wall just wondering if that is a good sign or what it is suppose to feel like I am a bit clueless to all this stuff. I have been having really really bad bh on and off all day and was woken 3 times last night with them I am hoping this is all a good sign. Not to mention I have had a clear out the last 2 days and extreme extreme pressure downstairs and in my bum lol. Would love to hear your responses.

I wish I could help you - sounds promising though!! I don't even know where my cervix is right now...??!! Fingers crossed and good luck. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

just had a nap and i feel awful... my stomach is sore, my bump is sore, my hips back and lady garden i sore... My boobs feel sooo heavy and if i bend down they leak :blush: never had that before.


----------



## Jchihuahua

I feel so rough today but not labour signs :(. My morning sickness never went away and I've been sick every day this pregnancy but is worse than ever this morning. I've been sick 11 times :(. Daisy has been up since 4:30am too and I feel exhausted. I can't wait to feel more normal again!


----------



## Blah11

I'm really tired too. Watching nemo with amelie but gonna hop in the shower to wake myself up!


----------



## lynnikins

ok so checked my cervix last night still nice and soft got some bloody show and tissue has been pink this morning was getting BH all through dinner last night and cervix pains before bed but nothing else
heading to the shops very soon hoping being on my feet will help,

and mummylove had her waters go this morning and has headed into hospital to have her baby!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lets see if my deflating space hopper can help eh lol


----------



## princess_bump

yay for mummylove :D wont be long for her then :D 

sini, hope baby doesn't keep you waiting much longer with all these pains :hugs:

sounds promising again lynne :D

i too thought you'd go early blah, hopefully not much longer for him hon, he might just surprise you :D 

tracie, i don't think your'll be waiting much longer :yipee:

Nothing to report over here, due tomorrow and i'm pretty sure she isn't coming on time! feeling quite good this morning, any pains period and surges have gone today and i'm trying to keep busy cleaning. will be back on the ball later to help the old spd :thumbup: she officially has 9 days left to get her bum out on her own :lol:


----------



## Cherryhrf

Good luck to everyone have contractions and to mummylove, hope you have your babies soon :)


Thought something was going to happen last night, felt weird all day, really heavy down below and had to keep going to the loo. Quite a few BHs during the day (normally have them in the evening when relaxing). Then last night I came over all hot and fidgeting and felt so funny and agitated, when I went to bed I had largish wet patch an thought maybe my waters had started leaking, couldn't sleep all night tossing and turning but all too no avail, apart from being completely shattered today :sleep:

Really cold at the football this morning, no plans for the rest of the day, just going to rest up and hopefully get the boys to watch a movie with me.


----------



## Shortcake01

Well today is my due date so headed off into town with DH, had been in 3 shops and then got the most intense pain in my back, like really bad period pains, which then stretched around my bump. It lasted about 5 mins though, then 75 mins later it did the same again. Midwife said baby is posterior so does anyone think this could be the start of something? Would I feel more pain in back than front? Its been about an hour since the last bad pain but I'm having constant period backache which I haven't had before. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all too! xxx


----------



## Blah11

ugh, so i said i was experiencing some pressure really low down and ive also been needing too wee constantly and not much coming out. Just dipped my wee and I have +++ leucocytes and +++ blood :growlmad: ANOTHER UTI, fml. so weird cos it was clear on Thurs :shrug: back on the cranberry juice!


----------



## Blah11

Shortcake01 said:


> Well today is my due date so headed off into town with DH, had been in 3 shops and then got the most intense pain in my back, like really bad period pains, which then stretched around my bump. It lasted about 5 mins though, then 75 mins later it did the same again. Midwife said baby is posterior so does anyone think this could be the start of something? Would I feel more pain in back than front? Its been about an hour since the last bad pain but I'm having constant period backache which I haven't had before. Keeping my fingers crossed for you all too! xxx

Sounds like it :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

ha my mw just rang me asking if i was going to have a baby today cos shes on call :rofl: She was most disappointed when I said no signs :(


----------



## cherryglitter

:argh: 



just checking in blah ;)


----------



## Blah11

:rofl:


----------



## cherryglitter

i'm hoping tonight's the night!


----------



## marie1112

I think it's funny how starting at 37 weeks, at least for me, I was all excited anytime I got any sort of possible "sign" at all, wondering if it could mean labor was near. Now that I'm at 39 weeks, I am getting less excited and more cynical about any possible "sign", thinking labor is probably NOT near. I'm thinking by next week, I'll be like "Oh, a contraction, whoopeee. YEAH RIGHT." and go back to bed or whatever I was doing. :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

im getting like that marie :rofl:

il prob be like 'oh i need to bear down.. must just need a poop' as babys head pops out


----------



## cherryglitter

:haha: ^ that was my problem. i convinced myself and the midwife i was in labour at 37 weeks... low and behold i was two weeks overdue. thanks jake ;)


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> im getting like that marie :rofl:
> 
> il prob be like 'oh i need to bear down.. must just need a poop' as babys head pops out

"i think my waters have gone... probably not, just had a piss more than likely!"


----------



## Sini

Contractions have intensified a lot but not frequent enough.. Ive been in tears during every contraction and Im knackered after being awake roughly 36 hours and contracting about the same lenght..

Im just crying lots now and really struggling to imagine how ill cope..


----------



## lynnikins

Sini have you taken something to try to get some sleep? like co-codamol? you need to get some rest so a nice warm bath and mug of hot chocolate or horlicks could help.

Ive just had the most uncomfortable trip around the supermarket dont know if it was babys position or what all BH have eased since we got home though lol typically, anyway i have plenty of bending and stuff to do this afternoon got to treat ds1 for headlice :(


----------



## Sini

Ive had co codamol, a warm shower, hot water bottle on back, got back massages... As soon as I sit/lay down the pain just worsens.. Im not gonna manage :(


----------



## Blah11

I'm en route to Tesco for supplies just incase. Getting a few bhs or maybe uncomfortable movement, I find it hard to tell the diff.

:hugs: sini


----------



## Blah11

Sini said:


> Ive had co codamol, a warm shower, hot water bottle on back, got back massages... As soon as I sit/lay down the pain just worsens.. Im not gonna manage :(

Have you been in a bath? Might help contractions along too. I remember shortie was in a lot of pain with slow labour and she went in het grans bath and had little Naomi a few hours later.


----------



## Sini

Dont have a bath im afraid :( otherwise id be in there in a flash.. Im trying a mind over matter approach now :D Psyching myself out load :D


----------



## Blah11

Every contraction is you giving your baby a hug :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

ok christmas decorations here we come


----------



## cantwaitforu

Hi ladies! Can I join you? :flower:

I have ZERO labour signs so far! It seems that my baby is stubborn like me and will be late for everything like his father. 

I finished work yesterday so I think I'll be spending quite a bit of time obsessing over labour signs and b****ing on BnB. LOL


----------



## Blah11

Sake, not so much as a bh. Oh said I'm walking like humpty dumpty too :(


----------



## mum2liam

well im getting lots of clear CM and heaps of tightenings so heres hoping somethings going to happen pretty soon, feel heaps of pressure when im on my feet, gonna get out the hoover and do the stairs when wee man wakes up !!


----------



## Belle25

Due date tomorrow. Feeling fed up already! With dd I only went into labour after a sweep. Wonder if my body is even capable of starting things off my itself!! :dohh:

Hope everyones having a good weekend.
xx


----------



## Blah11

Im just eating some pineapple again :rofl: Gonna end up with ulcers if i dont go into labour soon!

Gonna attempt to tidy the livingroom and hoover etc.. maybe clean the bathrooms.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I just got told off... took a walk down to my OH's work to meet him and he said * what are you doing here, go home and have baby so i can come home* lol... hes been waiting all morning for the phonecall.... poor bloke!


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> I just got told off... took a walk down to my OH's work to meet him and he said * what are you doing here, go home and have baby so i can come home* lol... hes been waiting all morning for the phonecall.... poor bloke!

:haha: 
I am moaning so much about wanting to have this baby, my poor OH will probably be looking forward to going back to his office come Monday if baby isn't here!!
xx


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> Im just eating some pineapple again :rofl: Gonna end up with ulcers if i dont go into labour soon!
> 
> Gonna attempt to tidy the livingroom and hoover etc.. maybe clean the bathrooms.

Hope the pineapple works :thumbup:
xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Belle25 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> I just got told off... took a walk down to my OH's work to meet him and he said * what are you doing here, go home and have baby so i can come home* lol... hes been waiting all morning for the phonecall.... poor bloke!
> 
> :haha:
> I am moaning so much about wanting to have this baby, my poor OH will probably be looking forward to going back to his office come Monday if baby isn't here!!
> xxClick to expand...

My OH got so excited over my signs he thought izzy was gunna come today, but hes got a long day as hes a chef, and he wants to come home and be with me... unforchantly my signs dissapered lol typical.


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> Belle25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> I just got told off... took a walk down to my OH's work to meet him and he said * what are you doing here, go home and have baby so i can come home* lol... hes been waiting all morning for the phonecall.... poor bloke!
> 
> :haha:
> I am moaning so much about wanting to have this baby, my poor OH will probably be looking forward to going back to his office come Monday if baby isn't here!!
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> My OH got so excited over my signs he thought izzy was gunna come today, but hes got a long day as hes a chef, and he wants to come home and be with me... unforchantly my signs dissapered lol typical.Click to expand...

Aww. Well its not long now!

Hope you get more signs soon. Its driving me mad looking for them myself! :dohh:
xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've just done the supermarket shop as well, ouch it hurts to walk around but no signs not even a bh. :( 

My oh says its stressing him out now, not knowing when! poor man, must be so hard! :haha:


----------



## shortie1990

Blah11 said:


> Im just eating some pineapple again :rofl: Gonna end up with ulcers if i dont go into labour soon!
> 
> Gonna attempt to tidy the livingroom and hoover etc.. maybe clean the bathrooms.


Come on baby! I keep checking back for any news! :xmas13:


----------



## lynnikins

well my cervix is singing everytime im on my feet, gotta go make the soup for dinner now so will see if being up on my feet in the kitchen helps then i'll be trying the stairs they always give me BH, dammit i want this baby this weekend,


----------



## Ol1vertwist

My OH is the same, he can't wait to not have to go to work for 2 weeks. 

I've had some period type pains today but it might just be wind after a footlong subway with jalapenos lol.... Feeling lots of pressure but no BH, show, water - nothing....


----------



## Gnomer

Quick post, need to read back but I'm busy busy bee today. I've had visitors allllll day, and now I need to get my cleaning done before OH gets home, then quick shower and off out tonight. 
My pains progressively got worse and worse last night, until around 3am when they just stopped. I was getting all excited, as they seemed to be getting more regular too. Boooo!

Also, Shortie, just noticed the name of your new little girl! I LOVE it! And not only because its so close to my full name. ;) Mines Naomi Leigh Taylor.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I would LOVE some PAIN pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :brat: :rofl: ive lost the plot haha xxx


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Bring on the pain haha.............


----------



## xAmberLFCx

too right!! i bet we wont be saying that when it actually happens though :haha: x


----------



## Blah11

im still getting feelings of pressure and stuff. I think hes just mega dropped but I think I'm going to go into labour in the next few days. I just feel.. weird. everytime I stand up I expect my waters to go!


----------



## aley28

C'mon ladies... lets see some beautiful new babies this weekend! :thumbup:

Day 1 of being the most pregnant I've ever been. My husband woke me up with a steak, egg and cheese sandwich plus toast with jelly for breakfast. :thumbup: That's always nice!

I didn't sleep so well last night. Woke up at midnight for a pee and couldn't fall back to sleep because my lady parts itch (c'mon Monday! I need a yeast infection medicine!), and while I was thinking about how itchy I was down there, the rest of my body started itching. I HATE that. When I finally managed to think about other things, I noticed I was having BHs. They didn't lead to anything and I finally managed to fall back to sleep. They weren't even painful... :shrug:

My SPD popping that happens at night sometimes keeps getting me all excited, because I've heard your waters make a small popping noise when they go. My SPD pop isn't very loud usually, so every time it happens I think, "Was that it?!?!" *pause* "No... must not've been. Still dry." *sigh* :haha:

I'm pretty sure I'll still be pregnant by Monday. :cry:


----------



## Jchihuahua

I'm also the most pregnant I've ever been. I've done soooo much walking today. Was in town for 4 hours christmas shopping and walking round the christmas market. I've felt ill all day too but not labour pains ill, just feeling sick and indigestion and knackered.


----------



## Blah11

Funny that all the 'most pregnant ive ever been' girls are expecting boys.. typical males, eh!


I'm starting to think that this baby is really huge now :( Desperately want him out now. His tiny baby stuff will def not fit :dohh:


----------



## aley28

Darn boys... :haha: Doesn't he know he's got a big brother who is just DYING to meet him? (Or maybe just a momma who is :haha:)

I've convinced myself that I'm having an enormous baby too, blah. I don't know why... my mom's biggest baby was 7lbs and my MIL's biggest baby was 7lbs 11oz... by no means enormous. I'm just so much BIGGER than I was with Ethan, and I've gained like 15lbs less than I did with him. :wacko: Family members keep pointing it out, too... as though I weren't aware that shirts that fit me all the way through last time now leave a 5" gap at the bottom of my bump or something. :dohh:

I don't know what really counts as enormous, but I'm willing to bet this is an 8.5lb or so boy. I'm scared :haha:


----------



## Rhiana79

Loads of BH today. So much so I actually thought I'd gone into labour at one point as they were regular for over an hour but then stopped.


----------



## weenireeni

still no show or waters breaking for me :(

have had spicy food today, plus walking, rlt tablets and bouncing on gym ball. got all xmas shopping done so i am totally ready now!

have had lots of what i think are braxton hicks - all my pains/tightenings are the bottom right of my bump, is that a BH? they dont go all the way round my tummy!


----------



## diamondgem27

I'm 39+1 and constantly symptom watching. Had period type pains for the last few days. When I get up to go for a wee in the night I feel scared in case my waters break even though I want them too lol. Anyone else feel like this, I think its the worry of a big POP and gush! X


----------



## Sarah24

Feel really rough today : / loads of BH today after a spicy dinner. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: everyone!

ive got my LO in bed, rubbed some clary sage on my bump and going to relax with some choc and xfactor :thumbup:


----------



## marie1112

diamondgem27 said:


> I'm 39+1 and constantly symptom watching. Had period type pains for the last few days. When I get up to go for a wee in the night I feel scared in case my waters break even though I want them too lol. Anyone else feel like this, I think its the worry of a big POP and gush! X

I get the same feeling when I have to go in the night, except instead of worrying it could happen, I HOPE it will happen. I keep thinking over and over "Come on gush, come on gush, come on gush!" Then, when I have to go back to bed with no gush, I'm like "Awww man!" :growlmad: LOL :rofl:


----------



## MummyMEE

I have been stalking this thread from the start and its great knowing that I am not alone!
I have 9 days until my due date and am currently 7 weeks more pregnant than I was with DS! And its a girl this time not a boy!
Must say that I am not enjoying this virgin territory.... lol
Last friday I started having contractions and was having them for about 1 minute with breaks of 3 minutes between for about 3 hours so at midnight DH took me to the local maternity unit to get checked out and the MW did an internal and said I was 1cm and effacing and that my baby would be coming soon and if it carried on to go to the hospital ( am under consultant care)
Managed to go to bed around 4 am and passed chunks not unlike pork pie jelly (sorry if TMI!!) when I went for a wee in the night then next day the contractions had slowed but were still present so we went off to the hospital were I was put on the monitor where the contractions were noted as false labour and sent home. Needless to say was gutted.... :cry:
Since then I have had a couple of evenings having painful contractions with no regular pattern and lots of tightenings and a couple of times my bump felt like it was being ripped off when I moved in bed but other than that nothing other than the constant threat of pissing myself whenever I laugh, cough, sneeze etc - she is very low down and I have constant backache.
These last few days are torture!!


----------



## Blah11

oops wrong thread!


----------



## Blah11

My bub is very low i think. still getting the stabby cervical pain :thumbup: im also gutted when i stand up and waters stay intact :rofl:


----------



## MummyMEE

Does anyone else's coxcyx (tail bone) hurt like mad?


----------



## MummyMEE

Also is anyone else DTD every day?


----------



## Blah11

ive not dtd yet! cant face it LOL


----------



## marie1112

I've DTD once recently, but it's hard to feel like it when I feel so crappy and huge all the time. Not really any symptoms today, but have noticed I'm not feeling any movement today... Having a sugary drink and snack and them I'm gonna lie down and make sure she's okay in there... otherwise I may need to go get checked out. Slightly worried.


----------



## Blah11

Im sure shes just having a wee restful day :hugs:


----------



## MummyMEE

Try not to worry hun, they can go quiet the day before birth apparently! Fingers crossed for you! xx


----------



## lynnikins

im going to DTD later i tryed to get DH to this morning but he wouldnt lol, 


another December baby has gone and busted its mummys waters :( im getting on my ball and watching "Remember me" then having me some :sex: and hope i wont be still contraction free in the morning


----------



## Blah11

im going on my ball too :D


----------



## weenireeni

is there anything in particular we should be doin on the birthing ball?!


----------



## Blah11

i just bounce til my legs hurt then do figure of 8 stylerocking movements :shrug:


----------



## weenireeni

i bounce but have to hold my chest and tum as feel like im gonna hit myself lol!

just wanted to check there wasnt some special move i should be doin!


----------



## aley28

We went to look at Christmas decorations today, as my husband thinks we need to buy even more :haha: I move slower than a 100 year old woman, I swear! I get lots of pains while walking, but as always... they die away when I sit down. All contractions I get while sitting are painless and hardly even noticeable. :shrug: Though I do get a lot of them, all day long so far.

I had this dream last night that I was dilated to a 10 and had never gone into active labor :rofl: Wouldn't that be nice? Though that would lead to an unplanned home birth almost definitely. :haha:

I tried to check my cervix last night, but I can't even get into the right angle to reach more than an inch in anymore. :dohh: I'm DYING to know if anything has happened since last Friday, but I guess I'll just have to wait a couple more days to find out...

I've been feeling 'off' the past couple of days. Besides the come-and-go nausea, I don't feel sick, really... just... not myself. Is that a sign?! Or am I grasping at straws here? :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I hope it is aley as I've been off too. Feeling sluggish really. I've not had any tightenings at all today or any real sign anything is happening cept the cervix pain and the pressure.

I downloaded a contraction ap this morning for when the time comes LOL


----------



## aley28

Yeah. Sluggish is a good way to put it. I get little bursts of nesting energy, but then I just want a nap.

I downloaded a contraction timer app a couple weeks ago, soon as I got my new phone. :haha: I've tried to use it a couple of times, but I'm always too distracted or the tightenings aren't strong enough to really tell when they start or stop. :shrug:


----------



## Ol1vertwist

I've been having period like pains for about 8 hours now coming and going every ten minutes and lasting 45 seconds. And just now I had a bloody show. First time I have seen any blood since February. I so hope this is it and happening naturally.


----------



## aley28

Sounds like it could be it! Good luck, Ol1vertwist!! :happydance:


----------



## caiis101

Hey All :hi: I've been browsing this thread for a couple of days. just thought i'd start posting. 

Feeling so close yet so far ... not much signs of anything except for period like cramps last week and this week. Oh and if you want to count a bad dream i had where i gave birth on Christmas! Really hoping that dosent happen haha


----------



## aley28

I had a dream the other night that I gave birth to TEN babies, at 38 weeks. Talk about a bad dream... I was a bit panicked when I woke up. :haha:


----------



## Tizy

Morning girls, 

I can't sleep, don't know why, maybe because it's my due date!! 

Olivertwist how are you doing? Any progress? 

I'm so ready to have my turn, been having on off painful tightenings and periody pains but not much else. Baby seems to be really quiet aswel which is worrying me. 

Han xx


----------



## Ol1vertwist

10 babies woah lol. I dreamt that my waters broke the other night. No sleep for me tonight tho. Made it to 6 am, contractions all through the night. Coming every 5 minutes now and getting stronger. OH is just snoring his head off next to me. Might phone the hotline in a few hours to see if I can go in and be checked.


----------



## Tizy

Yey! Great news, sounds to me like you might be in full blown labour now, are you coping ok with the pain? Xx


----------



## candyfloss

Well I keep getting cramps now, mainly at night but odd one or 2 in the day, and pressure down below, my foo foo feels huge to me when I walk now (nice!), hoping that this means she will be here in next couple of wks.....famous last words lol! Boobs feel bigger and nips are bit sore too, plan to get nursing bra fitted tomorrow, got sleep bras already. 

Symptom watching is not gd for your health I've decided! Too many yes,no, yes, no's! 

Even dreamt I gave birth last night, was bit disappointed to realise I hadn't when I woke lol!


----------



## Jchihuahua

I dreamt I was in labour and had really bad period pains. I didn't actually though.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im really fed uptoday.... id rather my body didnt tease me than always tease me then nothing! its not good for the nerves, the health or my bones. I feel so sore :(

& if one more person tells me to be patient i may cry. Everyone assumes im being impatient... id quite happily plod on if my little girl didnt keep teasing me... Its becoming my least fave saying now!!!


----------



## marie1112

Got the baby kicking today after the sugary snack. Not big kicks or movements, but just enough to let me know she's okay. :) Woke up in the middle of the night, having bad dreams... ever have a bad dream that when you wake up and go back to sleep, it continues, and continues, and continues? I hate when this happens. I have to get up and do something else for a bit before going back to sleep so I dream of something else, lol. Been up for a bit, and am feeling very nauseous for some reason. :sick: Think I'll head back to bed now.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I'm just so bloomin uncomfortable, can't sleep, walk, sit or stand without being in some discomfort, i need this baby out! Although my oh i think has forgotten about the sleepless nights that come with babies as said "oh it won't be much longer and you can go back to normal!" yeah right!!

Olvertwist i think you are definitely in labour, goodluck :) xx


----------



## lynnikins

good luck olvertwist, cant believe another dec mum is in having her baby today


----------



## candyfloss

30mummyof1 said:


> Although my oh i think has forgotten about the sleepless nights that come with babies as said "oh it won't be much longer and you can go back to normal!" yeah right!!

Lol! Would love for them to experience what we do - with the pregnancy and the newborn responsibilities!


----------



## 30mummyof1

candyfloss said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Although my oh i think has forgotten about the sleepless nights that come with babies as said "oh it won't be much longer and you can go back to normal!" yeah right!!
> 
> Lol! Would love for them to experience what we do - with the pregnancy and the newborn responsibilities!Click to expand...

Yep! My oh had to put his dressing gown on yesterday because he had a sore eye!! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

Have i read it right that lesbianlove (vicky ) has had wee colton? im pretty sure i have the right Vicky on facebook


----------



## Cherryhrf

Due date today - no signs of baby coming :( looks i'm going to go overdue again. Think I'm just not going to have any signs and just labour all of a sudden, but the waiting is killing me, at least I know that in the next 2 weeks something has to happen. I hope she comes before the weekend.

Youtubed some acupressure points to induce labour so going to try those today. I really don't fancy the sweep on Wednesday, I think 'cause I'm having it at home and not at the Doctors surgery it just grosses me out and I'll probably have someone knock on the door right at the wrong moment!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Happy due date cherry, hope your little girl gets a move on soon x


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Contractions still every 5 mins give or take - very painfull - I have the TENS machine on and it does help (just had one now)........ I feel sick and very emotional, watching Biggest Loser on TV and it keeps making me cry.

Phoned the hotline and she said to phone again when I am having contractions every 3 minutes and they are very strong. So just waiting it out now.


----------



## lynnikins

best of luck hun


----------



## Blah11

I had a labour dream too! Was arguing with my mum and oh cos they wanted to phone mw when my ctx were 5 mins apart and I wanted to wait til 2-3 lol.

40+2 today :( was hoping last night would have been the night cos I felt weird yday but today I'm back to normal. Def fed up now. Gonna get out the house today and do some walking. COME ON BABY!

& Lyn, she prob has. She had her show yesterday and wad gutted she wouldn't get her homebirth. Glad he arrived safely :thumbup:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Even though I'm not 40 weeks yet I think I feel so impatient because Daisy was already here last time round. I have a feeling I'll go overdue and am stressing because if I went 2weeks over I could very well be in hospital for Daisy's 2nd birthday and I really, really don't want that to happen. Also I've written the baby's name in all my christmas cards so can't send them out until he's here and I'd miss last post if he was two weeks overdue :lol:!


----------



## Blah11

Lol, I'm 8 days more pregnant than I was with ammy and feel massive! Plus everyday is closer to Christmas, wah.


----------



## Vikadub

Some promising signs there ladies.. Fingers crossed for you all.
I managed to do the wedding photography yesterday, it really wasn't as bad as I'd thought being on my feet all day and by the end of the night I was getting some pretty bad pains and BH, unfortunately I've woken this morning and it's all settled back down again.. 
:flower::flower::flower: Bestest wishes to all you over due ladies.. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lynnikins

im sitting here rocking on my chair caus getting lots of pressure pains and cervix pains and crampy aches, honestly i doubt i'll feel any contractions till they are stopping me in my tracks lol, we are heading out to the playground as a family once DH gets dressed and the nappies done so hoping the activity will start something, nothing came of DTD last night i slept pretty ok


----------



## weenireeni

ooh whats the name of the contraction app??? x

no progress for me - still cramps and BH but no waters or plug or baby ARGH!


----------



## mum2liam

good luck tizy hope all goes well for you!!

well i really thought i was gonna have bubs in the night!! yesterday i had braxton hicks non stop and lots of plug and heaps of pressure! but here i am, still here lol

was hoping to have him at the weekend so as DH didnt have to go to work tomorrow!!!
i do know that 10 days over takes me to a week today, so thats something at least!!

my bodys has done it twice before on its own so im sure baby will be here before then!! woop xx


----------



## lynnikins

contraction master have one if you google it then it should come up


----------



## BoBo

lynnikins said:


> Have i read it right that lesbianlove (vicky ) has had wee colton? im pretty sure i have the right Vicky on facebook

She posted before about having a bloody show, so maybe!

Throughout this pegnancy I had an incling that I'd give birth on 28th Nov... no signs for me though.

I actually feel less heavy now, maybe baby has slowed down. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at one point and felt huge, but now I feel fine. I think it must be that I was carrying really high and now baby is engaged it feels alot better. Anyway, from thinking I'd be 2 weeks early, I'm now begining to think I'll go overdue and that kind of scares me as I'm not sure how big my baby is already! :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

well its my FIL's birthday and the day that DH predicted baby would arrive so fingers crossed its running low on time although my last labour was under 8hrs so still got time lol


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Had a backache earlier & got excited now it's completely gone away :cry: I'm sooo fed up xxxx


----------



## MummyMEE

After having loads of sleep yesterday I woke at 3.30am and not been back to sleep :-( Been having braxton hicks all day and generally feel crap, uncomfortable and weepy. If she doesn't arrive by her due date I will be getting a tow truck to get her out!


----------



## marie1112

Had back pain and lower stomach cramps off and on all night, but this morning - nothing. :growlmad: We're supposed to get snow the next 2 days, so she could pick then to come, as it will be harder to get a cab to take us to the hospital. :dohh: Gonna get some cleaning done today, walk, and bounce on the ball. May take a nap in there somewhere too... :sleep: :winkwink:


----------



## marie1112

... On second thought... I'm having cramps again now, but in my upper stomach! Owwwwwwww! Maybe I just didn't notice them because I showered as soon as I got up. Probably means they are just from false labor though, as I doubt I'd suddenly _not notice_ REAL labor cramps. :sad1:


----------



## lynnikins

well been getting crampy BH all morning they are starting to feel more like the early labour contractions i had with ds2 before i was induced and the BH are keeping going even though they arent as sore when im sat down they still come so im gonna keep myself busy pottering around the house and i'll make dinner and we shall see what comes of all of it, not getting my hopes up yet but looks more promisng than it has been


----------



## marie1112

Ooh, good luck lynnikins!


----------



## Twinkles

Nothing going on here for me today, i feel even further away from labour today and im due tomorrow :(

Good luck lynnikins! Feel like we need some baby news.


----------



## lynnikins

welll as much as i hate housework the boys have created more for me to do so i can at least potter around and get on with that for a while


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i have what can only be described as pin pricks of blood in my pants! tiny tiny specs....


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> i have what can only be described as pin pricks of blood in my pants! tiny tiny specs....

Sounds like it could be a good sign! :thumbup:

fingers crossed
xx


----------



## Belle25

I'm due today and have a bit of period type pain. Not sure if its wishful thinking though! :dohh:
xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im not counting my chickens, iv had increased DC for the last 24 hours, but all my pains n aches i had dissapeared lol...


----------



## Blah11

Oo lots of signs for you girls today! Nothing for me though, wah.


----------



## Kassy

I'm very curious, about two hours ago i started with back pain. It's a stabby sort of pain and then it dissapears for a bit. Could this mean something?.​


----------



## fatmumslim

im 3 das over now-NOTHING! x :(


----------



## caiis101

Not feeling much of anything today either. Had cramps in my lower back the previous night and most of the day yesterday, but today they are all gone. 

Good Luck to the rest of you ladies...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck lynne,

sigh i am so jealous...! Nothing to report for me :(


----------



## Blah11

Off to McDonald's to cheer myself up!


----------



## Sarah24

Bored now!!!!!


----------



## Rhiana79

Due date today. Lots of BH again this afternoon. 

Had the best nights sleep I've had in ages last night and feel energised today.


----------



## aley28

Got some promising signs for a couple of you ladies! Hope this is it for you :flower: (Though I WILL be jealous if you go before me and are due after me :rofl: :winkwink:)

I slept for almost 10 hours last night, which was lovely. Only woke up a couple of times... from stupid reflux. :growlmad: I HATE that... waking up coughing and choking like a dying cow, and then I have to sit up and sleep leaned against the wall for an hour or so to stop it from happening again. At least my heartburn medicine makes it so it doesn't burn, but I still hate feeling like I'm choking. :wacko:

This morning, there is a lot of pressure in my pelvis. Its quite painful... I'm walking around like John Wayne! :haha: This has come and gone again several times in the past couple of weeks... he drops down and then pops back up. But he feels lower today than he has before. We'll see if he pops back out again, I guess. (I'm begging him that the only popping he does now is popping OUT :haha:)

No symptoms this morning, really, besides the pelvic pressure. And extreme grouchiness. Today is the first day that I feel like I could actually go past my due date. :cry: I dun wanna... I'm so miserable!!!

My husband was talking to a friend of his last night and I hear him say, "The baby should be here Monday." :dohh: He either has some sort of premonition about this (doubtful) or he really thinks I'm going to accept an induction tomorrow. The sweep I get tomorrow could set things off, though... which would be awesome. :thumbup:

Hmm... actually have some tight/uncomfortable feelings going on from the middle of my bump upwards right now. Probably just BHs/nothing interesting. :shrug:


----------



## mummydeb

may i join im full term tomorrow well 37wks :happydance: i thought i would see if my 3yr old was physic :haha: asked her to count how many days before baby is born and she said one day lol which would be today also oh said months ago he thought today haha how wrong was they i say 17th dec! getting lots of annoying bh's and period pains now for some time but iv got a while to go.
like reading everyones first little symptoms


----------



## Jchihuahua

Indigestion all day again but no more possible signs for me. Only one week left at work though, hooray!


----------



## lynnikins

well no more cramps still getting BH but unable to walk due to SPD now so gonna tke some cocodamol and have a bath and see how we get on tonight gonna try some more :sex: later once the kids are tucked up for the night to see if it helps


----------



## Shortcake01

Blah you've made me want a McDonalds! Hope you enjoyed it. Me and DH dtd today but was very painful due to my SPD so can't really say I will be trying that again in a hurry! My pains of yesterday turned out to be nothing, DH gutted as was hoping he wouldn't have to go to work tomorrow!


----------



## Blah11

I did nom nom ;D


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

apple struddle and custard  yum!!!!!


----------



## marie1112

Blah, now I want McDonald's too! :haha:


----------



## Blah11

BIG MAC.


I just had a feel of my cervix and it was mega far back :dohh: All very positive for me then :roll:


----------



## princess_bump

Due date for me and no signs, maddi was born at 41+2 so i no i wouldn't be more pregnant than ever as one week tomorrow my section is booked (41+1), and section bloods tomorrow too, just incase! suppose she still has a week to get her little self moving ;)

blah, i think your just go without any signs lovely, and i'm holding hope for myself after you telling me you did the same with Amelie :D

think it's time for a hot chocolate and a bounce on the ball! she's been pretty quite today, i was soooo worried, but she's awake again now, but sooo high up :dohh: this child is destined to be pulled out by the surgeon :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Thanks carly, i hope you're right and we do just go one day randomly! I hope you get a chance for VBAC :hugs:


----------



## weenireeni

well this is 2nd night in a row that i've had really strong braxton hicks, pains in back and pressure down below

but no actual proper signs like waters breaking, or plug or even discharge that doesnt look like water


grrrrr!


----------



## aley28

I just finished putting up the Christmas tree. Was getting some VERY strong cramping down low, but they went away while I was sitting on the floor sorting the branches out (I really hate fake trees, but I love them at the same time :wacko:)... the cramping was coming very often and I was thinking about timing it, but... well... since they're gone, I guess I won't bother. :cry:

I just learned that my least-favorite aunt died last night, probably of a drug-related heart attack. I'm so focused on trying to go into labor that when my mom told me, I shrugged and said, "Oh... um... bummer." :dohh: She was a bad person... sold drugs to kids and cuckolded her husband with his friend's kid... that type of thing. I really won't miss her. But I'm now glad I didn't go into labor last night, because that's just not a good thing to share a birthday with. :wacko: (I sound so heartless :haha:)

Was just sitting down to have a snack. But my son needs a diaper change and my husband CLEARLY isn't going to put these decorations up himself (I should cut him some slack, he did put the lights on the porch earlier, and he carried all the heavy boxes in without help :haha:)... plus we have people over for dinner in a couple of hours, so I should get back to it. (C'mon baby Parker, lets get this ball rolling. Tonight works perfectly for me! :thumbup:)


----------



## aley28

Oh... what's this? Contractions seem to be starting back up. Now the crampy down-low ones, but full tummy tightenings that are rather uncomfortable. Hopefully getting back on my feet will regulate them! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Blah11

You dont sound heartless at all. Its ashame we cant pick our family like we can our friends huh?

:hugs:


ive had a few sharp stomach pains (they last like 1 sec so not contractions!) and i have a tiny bit of back ache but prob just cos ive been walking lots today.


----------



## Mummys2be

Hi ladies, been stalking this thread for a while now but am officially fed up! I am only 39 weeks tomorrow so not past due date yet, this is my first and was fully expecting to go over just getting really annoyed with everyone asking me every bloody day if I have had any signs! I feel differently each day I get back ache and my moo feels very sore when I go to the loo, had lots of bowel movements and always peeing, my hips are really painful but don't have spd (thank god) 
My baby have very long legs so I can still feel kicks quite high up and can't bend also find myself loosing my breath. Baby is engaged and I am seeing my midwife on 8th Decmber which is 3 days after my due date! 
I always have little wet patches in my underwear I am not sure if it's wee (tmi) or leaking waters arrrggghhh it's all just tooo confusing find myself questioning every little symptom! 
Good luck everyone xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

thanks blah :hugs: i'm hoping to we get a shot at vbac so we get a chance to avoid section recovery and the associated risks, but at the same time, i'm glad we have our date, as i just don't feel like i can relax till she's here safely, i sound mad i no! hoping though pains turn into something hon!

aley :hugs: hoping your pains turn into something too xx

Mummys2be - all your symptoms def sound positive :D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hi mummys2b, we're due same day! 

so fed up too :( Need this baby out, everything hurts now...

come on babies!


----------



## Blah11

oh im getting sort of pressurey pains in my hips and lower abdomen now and again

First sign ive had in weeks :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay, come on baby blah :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

hope they come back in a few mins :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

aw no more pains :(


----------



## Vikadub

C'mon baby's!!! :flower:

I'm sitting here with some pains that are actually making me say oowwww out loud - but I expect it's just my little Morgan stretching and the fact I need a wee. After all that photography yesterday and by the end of the night sitting having painful Braxton Hicks I have woken again this morning with nothing. I tried dancing last night to maybe get her moving - but the music was rubbish - well not quite to my liking so I didn't do an awful lot of it..
Oooowwww..

:hugs:


----------



## aley28

Well, the tree is moved to its spot, the banister is decorated, I swept the kitchen and I washed off the table (bloody hard with this huge bump in the way! :haha:)... and all I've managed to get is a sore back. :dohh: Maybe if I eat enough dinner, baby will run out of room and my waters will explode? (sounds like wishful thinking :rofl:)

I wish there were a magic way to start labor. I do feel like the sweep tomorrow will lead to something, but I was hoping I would get a chance to call and cancel that appointment :haha:


----------



## Blah11

bleugh my hands and feet are getting more and more swollen. need to have baby and get rid of all this fluid :dohh: Ive a fat face too!

No more pains, just some more pressure feelings in cervix whilst i was bouncing on my ball.


----------



## Mummys2be

30mummyof1 - yay 5th December! Not long now! Hopefully things will start moving soon! 
Hope we get too meet our little ones soon I'm giving up all hope of meeting this one early! Xx


----------



## Blah11

no baby today so off to bed for me! Hopefully i waken up to some babies making an arrival :)


----------



## caiis101

Eating some fresh pineapple ... lets see if it will get something started for me ...


----------



## aley28

Welp.... I've got another load of dishes to wash and will need to finish up the laundry. If that doesn't work to get things going tonight, then I don't know what will. No more of the strong cramping that I had earlier... I'm a little disappointed :haha:

I've got a sweep tomorrow and plan to do some more decorating, lots of vacuuming and I need to mop. Something in there _has_ to work. I'm really curious to hear if I'm still at a 4, too :wacko:


----------



## caiis101

Good Luck with your sweep! Keep us updated ... not feeling anything from the pineapple. I will be doing some cleaning tomorrow as well. I am also going to go to the park thats nearby and do some walking. My next doctors appt is Dec 1st. Can't wait!


----------



## RayeAnne

Our little girl was born today via c-section!! Everything was SO smooth and we are doing great!!! Thought I'd share :) Luna Raye 8.4 pounds, 20.5 inches

https://i41.tinypic.com/14nmq8n.jpg


----------



## tmt

Ooh congratulations, your baby girl is absolutely beautiful! 

Well had a Drs appointment last Wednesday and she told me I was 2 cm dilated and 30% effaced and that she didn't expect me to need my doctors appointment on the due date this coming Wednesday! I've had a little plug loss and some cramping but I feel like she's just camping away in there. I wish the doctor didn't tell me I probably wouldn't need the appointment cause now i'm sign spotting like crazy and knowing my luck she'll be two weeks late :(


----------



## aley28

Congratulations RayeAnne! She's beautiful! :happydance:


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations RayeAnne! :flower:


----------



## Belle25

caiis101 said:


> Eating some fresh pineapple ... lets see if it will get something started for me ...

Good luck! :flower:
xx


----------



## Belle25

RayeAnne said:


> Our little girl was born today via c-section!! Everything was SO smooth and we are doing great!!! Thought I'd share :) Luna Raye 8.4 pounds, 20.5 inches
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/14nmq8n.jpg

Aww she is so pretty!

Congratulations 
xx


----------



## princess_bump

Huge congratulations rayeanne, she's gorgeous :) 


I had pains in the night that woke me but they disappeared again. Hoping others are having more signs... Come on babies!!


----------



## Blah11

Congrats rayeanne!

I had what I thought was a contraction last night but Obv not as it was only the one :dohh: got cleaning to do today but im quite tired as amelie was up a few times and in our bed :(


----------



## lynnikins

congrats rayeanne,

went to bed with pressure and cervix pains and the odd achey tighting/contraction/BH and some pink/blood tinged discharge and was very hopeful caus it all kept going once i lay down but woke up to nothing again :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mummys2be said:


> 30mummyof1 - yay 5th December! Not long now! Hopefully things will start moving soon!
> Hope we get too meet our little ones soon I'm giving up all hope of meeting this one early! Xx

Yep me too! For some reason i thought baby would agree the end of November would be perfect! :rofl:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats rayeanne :) 

Well bounced on my ball for as long as i could last night and nothing to report :(


----------



## Twinkles

What a beautiful little baby girl, congrats Rayeanne!


----------



## Shortcake01

Congrats Rayeanne she is beautiful!

No signs through the night for me, I had quite bad backache again last night but still didn't turn into anything. I'm seeing the midwife in a couple of hours so hoping she will offer me a sweep. xxx


----------



## diamondgem27

Congrats rayeanne.

Nothing new to report for me. I'm due on Friday and then will have to wait a week for a sweep, getting so impatient. I haven't lost any plug or anything! X


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i have such a sore bump today :( Not sure if its from little misses head spins last night, the fact my bump has dropped even more! or something random lol...


----------



## weenireeni

bad back ache for me, and more braxton hicks but still no proper signs of baby :( am starting to feel fed up now as i get so excited with each bit of pain - but now i am thinking i will be two weeks overdue so nearly a month to go. not sure i can cope that long, i'm going insane!


----------



## lynnikins

ok pink discharge and normal BH for me so far today, nothing amazing :( really could do with baby showing up my spd hasnt let up from yesterday im gonna be forced into taking more painkillers today


----------



## Cherryhrf

Officially overdue now :( really thought this one would be earlier than the boys. I had more signs a few weeks ago than I do now, even my BHs are not as strong as they used to be!

Sweep on Wednesday so hopefully that will get her moving.

Congrats Rayeanne, your little girl is gorgeous.


----------



## Sarah24

Fingers crossed cherry : ) x


----------



## Blah11

Can't believe im gonna end up with a DECEMBER baby :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

you might not theres time yet Blah,

oh god i want to throw up i feel sooooooooooooooooooooooo sick right now


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> Can't believe im gonna end up with a DECEMBER baby :cry:

you don't know that yet :p


----------



## shortie1990

There's still some November left! Hurry up baby! I keep checking back to make sure I've not missed the arrival :haha:


----------



## Belle25

Cherryhrf said:


> Officially overdue now :( really thought this one would be earlier than the boys. I had more signs a few weeks ago than I do now, even my BHs are not as strong as they used to be!
> 
> Sweep on Wednesday so hopefully that will get her moving.
> 
> Congrats Rayeanne, your little girl is gorgeous.

Good luck with the sweep. I have one Wednesday too!
xx


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: for all the overdue bumps ive been in your shoes twice and really desperately dont want to go back there


----------



## Belle25

lynnikins said:


> :hugs: for all the overdue bumps ive been in your shoes twice and really desperately dont want to go back there

Hope your LO shows soon hun. 
xx


----------



## Belle25

Anyone else getting calls/texts everyday asking if baby has arrived yet?

It seems everywhere I go too everyones saying "you STILL not had the baby yet?!" :dohh: 
xx


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi ladies! Hope you all keeping happy today waiting for our bubs to arrive 
My LO is very quiet so far today, fingers crossed she is gearing up for imminent arrival! 
I am 39 weeks today and really not enjoying pregnancy anymore! Its too uncomfy!!
The only thing keeping me sane is the fact that soon I will get to see my little girl


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Belle25 said:


> Anyone else getting calls/texts everyday asking if baby has arrived yet?
> 
> It seems everywhere I go too everyones saying "you STILL not had the baby yet?!" :dohh:
> xx

I get t at work everytime i go in to meet my OH... im like yeah ofc i have... cant your see her in her buggy!!! lol


----------



## jellybeansmum

my LO has been kicking me so hard the last couple of days its making me jump!! no more sign of my plug apart from that bit of snotty i had the other day
i seem to get cramps on and off mostly at night and my backs sore but prob cos i was really busy at the weekend
walked a good bit was hoping it would get me somewhere, walking is so so hard! it hurts so much! and i have to waddle! feels like babies head is gonna fall out! which would be great!!
so far today s/hes quiet maybe gettin ready to come out!! fingers crossed im just so excited about meeting my baba!


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> Belle25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting calls/texts everyday asking if baby has arrived yet?
> 
> It seems everywhere I go too everyones saying "you STILL not had the baby yet?!" :dohh:
> xx
> 
> I get t at work everytime i go in to meet my OH... im like yeah ofc i have... cant your see her in her buggy!!! lolClick to expand...

Ha ha! I know what you mean. It gets annoying after hearing it a million times a day! 
How are you feeling?
xx


----------



## jellybeansmum

Tracie87 said:


> Belle25 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting calls/texts everyday asking if baby has arrived yet?
> 
> It seems everywhere I go too everyones saying "you STILL not had the baby yet?!" :dohh:
> xx
> 
> I get t at work everytime i go in to meet my OH... im like yeah ofc i have... cant your see her in her buggy!!! lolClick to expand...

maybe well both go the same dat Tracie!!! i hope early!!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

very sore today! woke up with a tummy ache, needed the loo ( not like me lately) and i feel so sore still. just had ago on my Wii fit lol. I just feel so so low!! im not sure how much lower she can go before she falls out! but nothing else. Shes a big tease lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

just so you dont think im imagining it! my very low bump!! 

https://i437.photobucket.com/albums/qq96/tee_lou/Photo0082.jpg


----------



## Shortcake01

Well just had my sweep at midwife so hoping it starts something. Midwife had a show on her fingers and had to put a sanitary towel in since getting home so keeping fingers crossed now! Although midwife did also say that the birth centre is full at the moment so happy to hang on until at least tonight in the hope that it empties. Good luck with your sweeps ladies! xxx


----------



## princess_bump

oh tracie she is low! come on isabella, stop teasing your mummy now :hugs:

hoping these babies start to make there arrivals soon, blah, you never no, there's still 2 days left of November, not including the rest of today, plenty of time for the little man!

well, it's official over here... roo has less than a week to leave her womb!! just been to the doctors for pre section bloods and to get 'downstairs' checked as it's awful sore and swollen (wanted to be safe for vbac) and the dr said she thinks roo shall just engage and go before section, gosh i hope so, would be soooo nice to avoid section!!

big big :hugs: all round xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

Shortcake01 said:


> Well just had my sweep at midwife so hoping it starts something. Midwife had a show on her fingers and had to put a sanitary towel in since getting home so keeping fingers crossed now! Although midwife did also say that the birth centre is full at the moment so happy to hang on until at least tonight in the hope that it empties. Good luck with your sweeps ladies! xxx

oh that's brilliant hon, lots of luck :D x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she might be low but she still managed to ram her feet under my ribs like a bat! lol she must be quite long or my body i shorter than i thought!


----------



## Blah11

good luck shortcake :D

are you dilated at all carly?

iv just cleaned my couches and underneath them.. yuck.


----------



## Vikadub

RayeAnne said:


> Our little girl was born today via c-section!! Everything was SO smooth and we are doing great!!! Thought I'd share :) Luna Raye 8.4 pounds, 20.5 inches
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/14nmq8n.jpg

Congratulations she's a cutie!! :D :flower:


----------



## jellybeansmum

36 weeks and 37 weeks, i am so so heavy!!
 



Attached Files:







379596_315344185147346_100000153025458_1486367_996714096_n.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3









37weeks.jpg1.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## jellybeansmum

Vikadub said:


> RayeAnne said:
> 
> 
> Our little girl was born today via c-section!! Everything was SO smooth and we are doing great!!! Thought I'd share :) Luna Raye 8.4 pounds, 20.5 inches
> 
> https://i41.tinypic.com/14nmq8n.jpg
> 
> Congratulations she's a cutie!! :D :flower:Click to expand...

oh my goodness!!!!!!! shes is seriously gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> very sore today! woke up with a tummy ache, needed the loo ( not like me lately) and i feel so sore still. just had ago on my Wii fit lol. I just feel so so low!! im not sure how much lower she can go before she falls out! but nothing else. Shes a big tease lol

Yes, your carrying very low. She must be engaged looking at your bump pic. :thumbup:

I feel the same. I am carrying so low, why won't she just come!!
xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she was 1/5th engaged but iv dropped more so hoping shes engaged more!


----------



## lynnikins

well still holding out for a promising sign, didnt throw up and not feeling so nauseated anymore gonna put the boys to bed then sort the kitchen out and have lunch and take the laundry upstairs to fold etc... also got a bag of clothes given to me for ds1 and ds2 i need to go through


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just had some bloke come to my door trying to sell me insulation... He said

*Before i start are you pregnant( looking at my bump)* - No I just like donuts ( i was eatting a donut)

He went bright red and said oh im sorry... haha i told him i was joking before he died of shame on the spot!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Tracie87 said:


> Just had some bloke come to my door trying to sell me insulation... He said
> 
> *Before i start are you pregnant( looking at my bump)* - No I just like donuts ( i was eatting a donut)
> 
> He went bright red and said oh im sorry... haha i told him i was joking before he died of shame on the spot!!!


haha! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol, good one hun


----------



## Rhiana79

Hi ladies,

Terrible hip and pelvis pain this morning and all night. Back pain and BH all morning. 

Now officially overdue by 1 day and already getting the texts and calls "haven't you had that baby yet" like it's my fault and I can control it.


----------



## Blah11

ive started ignoring the texts. I know they mean well but really, its just depressing lol


----------



## princess_bump

she didn't check blah, just an outside peek :lol: we had said last week with consultant no sweeps as we don't want any induction, just in case it sets off labour that is too strong, but not effective like with maddi, but, i shall be asking the mw on wednesday to have a look i think and her opinion as now the sections booked, i do feel pretty impatient to go spontaneously :dohh:

wow jellybeansmum, what a low bump!

tracie, that is so funny :rofl: i had feet up in my boobs but an engaged maddi, you too must be having a baby giraffe :lol:

oh yay lynne, fingers crossed hon!


----------



## aley28

All the texts and calls I've been getting are cleverly disguised as, "How are you FEEEEEEELING?" As in... "are you feeling like you're in labor yet?!?!?!?!?!" :growlmad: I bitched about it to my husband... he said I should just "forget" to text all these people who are bugging me about it after we have him. :rofl: He said, "Well, that just means you have to wait a week before sending them a text messaged birth announcement, that says, 'Oh, by the way, we had our baby a week ago. Mom didn't tell you?'" :haha:

I slept like crap last night. Kept waking up thinking I was in labor. :rofl: I'd wake up thinking I was in labor, lay there for a while waiting for my waters to break or the contractions to come... and... nothing. :wacko: And then I started having dreams that everybody I knew was in labor, even non-pregnant people. My mom was in labor, my sister was in labor, my husband was even in labor. :haha: I am _clearly_ losing it.


----------



## 30mummyof1

And then I started having dreams that everybody I knew was in labor, even non-pregnant people. My mom was in labor, my sister was in labor, my husband was even in labor. :haha: I am _clearly_ losing it.[/QUOTE]

haha i did have to laugh at that bit! :rofl:
Pregnancy dreams can be so crazy i have found!


----------



## Shortcake01

Talking of weird dreams, last night I had a dream that I was having a "thing" with Robbie Savage, I don't even fancy him! Maybe I'm watching too much strictly come dancing?! xxx


----------



## aley28

:rofl: I haven't had too many super crazy ones lately, but that one was a little over the top. :haha: It appears I have become obsessed with having this baby :haha:

Speaking of having him... my husband has gone and told everybody that I'm having him today. :dohh: He wants me to get induced again, I think partially because he's bored of waiting and partially because he knows the only way I am going to go back to my normal self is to get this baby out of my body. :haha: He doesn't understand why I don't want to be induced again... he really doesn't get why experiencing spontaneous labor is important to me. Its not worth explaining in detail to him, either... he'd never understand. :haha: So I'm just going to tell him that my doctor didn't offer to induce and I didn't ask. :shrug: Maybe the sweep will work. But just in case, I am going to spend today cleaning like a mad lady to see if I can get those contractions from yesterday started back up. :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

i had some odd dreams myself last night woke feeling really unsettled, im gonna go upstairs and clean my bedroom in a bit and hope all the bending and up and down actions will caus something, got a few decent crampy tightenings for a bit but then it all ended, will be hopefully needing a nice warm bath tonight to test if its labour more than for the SPD


----------



## Blah11

I'm still getting a lot of pressure down in my cervix, especially when he moves. No pains or anything though.


----------



## 30mummyof1

I don't know how you girls manage walking for any amount of time!
I've just been for a walk, i was hoping to be out for at least an hour but managed half an hour, baby is pushing against my bladder so much that i just feel i need to wee constantly even though i've been and the pressure on my cervix is too much for me!


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> I don't know how you girls manage walking for any amount of time!
> I've just been for a walk, i was hoping to be out for at least an hour but managed half an hour, baby is pushing against my bladder so much that i just feel i need to wee constantly even though i've been and the pressure on my cervix is too much for me!

caus i cant get out of it lol its 20+min walk to get DS1 to nursery i can get home in under 15 though without him then i have to go pick him up again lol, i do limit how much walking i do the rest of the time or climbing stairs but yesterday i went for a long walk and have regretted it since lol. its the SPD not bladder pressure that bugs me though


----------



## Belle25

Glad I am not the only one getting annoyed at the texts etc! 

I am so looking forward to just telling everyone she is here now. Seems everyones more impatient than me!
xx


----------



## lynnikins

lol nobody is asking i dont think anyone is that bothered my friends know i will tell them when baby is here and so do family anyone else probably isnt aware enough of when im due


----------



## Cherryhrf

I'm not getting texts but its constant on the school runs and I have a 20 min wait at pick up time as they come out at different times, so thats 2 lots asking in the afternoon. The constant asking how i'm feeling and the pitying looks are grating on me already and I'm only a day overdue so far. Wish I could just hibernate now until baby comes.

Starting to think that this bubba is going to be a pain like her brother and wait for the induction which I hated last time, was going to refuse it this time but I'm so sore and fed up now that at least I'll have a date and can plan around the date. The first 2 came with no intervention, you'd think it would get easier with each child!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've had a few people ask "any signs" its not annoying me yet, as i can say i thought so on weds but i was wrong but as that becomes longer ago i think it will get annoying!
Although one friend did ask me today if i had a sweep booked yet and i'm not even over due..yet!

Lynne, yeah maybe because i don't 'have' to walk anywhere i give in easier! so i've just cleaned the bathrooms instead as that did need doing! lol


----------



## aley28

I can't manage walking very well at all, 30mummy... I can usually manage about a half hour grocery story trip, and then I'm well and done for for the rest of the day. I've been really pushing myself since hitting term, though, because walking DOES bring on contractions and I am *so ready* to see my feet again. :haha: Its the SPD that gets me, too, more than anything else. That and walking/standing for any period of time is suddenly giving me killer backaches. :wacko:

I have a lot of pressure in my bum today. I feel like I need a serious poo... it hurts. But I just tried and all I did was pee a little. Waahhhh... this is incredibly painful! I'm not even stopped up, I don't think! :wacko:

I have a little bit of cramping coming and going right now, but its not very strong and not very consistent, so I don't think it means anything. I just took a bump pic... the cramping is probably from my body just giving up and falling apart from the inside. I'm stinking enormous :haha:


----------



## princess_bump

lynne i think you do great with walking, i don't think i could walk that far, hell, i can just about drive :blush:

have totally over done the cleaning today, hoping it shall kick start things tonight, more like just hurt my spd! everything's far to organised for her to come tonight, she'll wait till we're upside down again :haha:

pineapple and ball bouncing for me tonight!


----------



## lynnikins

well my house looks really good apart from the kids toys that they need to pick up but nothing happening on the baby front


----------



## Blah11

my house isnt too bad either so sods law it wont happen haha


----------



## Kassy

So over 24 hours later i'm still have contractions, but now they hurt because i had a a sweep about two hours ago. I'm hoping that this will do the job and that Phoebe will arrive without anymore sweeps or an induction. Not been to the toilet since the sweep so i haven't checked for any discharge/blood/plug ect.​


----------



## Blah11

im a bit scared about my sweep on Thurs :shock:

Dunno why cos I've had internals during labour and pushed a baby out of it :rofl:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im soooo soo sore :( i cant even bend down :( i feel like i went 10 rounds with tyson.


----------



## princess_bump

lots of luck kassy, hope the sweep kicks things off for you xx

blah, i think it's normal to be nervous, in labour we don't think about what we're doing, we just get on with it, but when we have time to think like now, lets face it, it's not great having someone you don't want with their hand up there! i feel the same about my section, was super happy in labour for it, when i think about having another awake now i get super nervous. you'll be fine.

tracie :hugs: so sorry to hear your so sore lovely, plenty of feet up, i'm just having a lay down before james comes in, lots of pressure on my pelvis tonight... she's probably about 14lb's by now :lol:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i honestly cant stand without the sensation she will fall out... she feels so heavy :( im not sure why iv had my feet up all day appart from shopping and a small go on the wii :( OH is cooking fajitas. hes determind to spice her out! lol


----------



## Blah11

I have that too tracie and I remember being the same with amelie.. its horrid isn't it :hugs:

My groin really hurts too and some niggly back ache plus hes snuggled right up in my left hip and it HURTS.


----------



## lynnikins

fingers crossed we arent all still posting about lack of signs in the morning


----------



## Blah11

One of the regular posters needs to go soon! I hope its me :happydance:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hope its you too Blah, its defo your turn next! :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah i hope its your to blah!! lol


----------



## aley28

I agree, blah... I'm pretty sure its your turn!! Although, to be honest, I won't complain if I go into labor tonight. :haha:

We had to hit the store for some dog food and milk. Brought on some decent contractions... but they went away. I've got an all-out waddle going on to walk anymore, so I can't really walk too far. :rofl:

Doctor appointment in an hour and 15 minutes. Though he's been gone all last week, so its going to be freaking packed in there. :dohh: Hopefully I get out of there in under a couple of hours... :dohh:


----------



## Vikadub

:cry: I was sooooo sad this morning, crying all over the place after a really crappy night's sleep and real bad pain in my hips. I've had several Braxton Hicks, but nothing more exciting. 
I wish I could keep my son off school with me until Morgan is born - we have been two for so long and soon we'll be three, I'm sure I'll cope but he's the most amazing boy and I just want some more time with him before I have to share myself between my two babies... :cry:


----------



## Cashewnut

Can it be my turn too, I am now 8+ days over due (ive lost count =[ ). Had my sweep today, feel pretty uncomfy and a bit crampy, little bit of blood but nothing since, really getting impatient now >.<


----------



## Vikadub

Cashewnut said:


> Can it be my turn too, I am now 8+ days over due (ive lost count =[ ). Had my sweep today, feel pretty uncomfy and a bit crampy, little bit of blood but nothing since, really getting impatient now >.<

:hugs: Oh myyyyy... I have my fingers crossed for you!!! :hugs:
:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Blah11

Vikadub said:


> :cry: I was sooooo sad this morning, crying all over the place after a really crappy night's sleep and real bad pain in my hips. I've had several Braxton Hicks, but nothing more exciting.
> I wish I could keep my son off school with me until Morgan is born - we have been two for so long and soon we'll be three, I'm sure I'll cope but he's the most amazing boy and I just want some more time with him before I have to share myself between my two babies... :cry:

:hugs: You'll do just fine hun.


----------



## Blah11

Cashewnut said:


> Can it be my turn too, I am now 8+ days over due (ive lost count =[ ). Had my sweep today, feel pretty uncomfy and a bit crampy, little bit of blood but nothing since, really getting impatient now >.<

I officially send you lots of labour dust!

:dust:


----------



## Blah11

I'm a little bit crampy down low too but its just him moving :(! So blllllady fed up! I'm okay during the day really as I'm distracted by amelie but in the evenings im so fidgety.


----------



## Vikadub

Thanks Blah, it's just going to be soooo different!! I have my fingers crossed for you!!! 
I so hope I don't go over with Morgan - I did with Dylan. But I expect I will, feels like she's going to break out through my belly wall - it's quite uncomfortable... :shock:


----------



## Blah11

I hope you don't either. Being overdue is horrid. Should have known though, his little eggy took a year of TTC before it fertilised LOL


----------



## marie1112

I hope some of you overdue ladies go soon too, lol. I'm ready to be next! :winkwink:


----------



## cherryglitter

i hope none of you go as overdue as i did :haha:
14 days was a nightmare!


----------



## FirstLadyM

I feel like my pregnancy is now going in reverse. I've begun to feel better in the last few days. Less cramps and back pain. Not a good sign at all. :nope:


----------



## Blah11

the only thing thats got worse for me is the bathroom visits :( its horrid. ive been like 6 times today :dohh:


----------



## Vikadub

I've just had 3 really scary-ly massive pains I don't know if it's because I need a wee? Morgan is having a wriggle so I don't think it's labour... I just don't want her to be born on Christmas day or something because I know a couple of people who are and it's such a shame for them because they hate it.. 
Oww oww oww... 
Oww - oh my word. I don't know what's going on... I have the strangest vibrating feeling in my lower area... I'm kind of afraid... :-/ I'll keep you posted...


----------



## Blah11

ooo sounds promising!


----------



## Vikadub

I was just about to come back and say it's finished - but I'm not sure, it's still a little hurty - nothing like it was though. I think she's just teasing me. I think I'll go to bo's.. 
Hope it happens for you soon Blah!!! :flower:


----------



## aley28

Welp! Doctor's appointment ONLY took an hour. 40 minutes of which I was sitting half naked in an overheated room. I can't seem to cool back off :haha: :wacko:

He offered an induction today, which I expected. I said I'd rather go at it naturally, so he booked me in for another non-stress test on Friday (due date) and I'm due back in next Wednesday. If I haven't gone by then, he's going to insist on an induction for Wednesday or Thursday. My husband is peeved. I told him that the doctor said we could induce next week and he goes, "So, what, we're supposed to sit around and wait for you to go into labor on your own?!" :dohh: Yes honey. That's how MOST people do it. Sorry if that's inconvenient for you :dohh:

(My god, I am like sweating hot. I've even changed into lighter clothes. Sudden hot flashes a sign?!?!)

He checked me and I'm now dilated to a 5. Little Parker is fully engaged. He did a very, very thorough sweep... I swear, it felt like he was scratching at the inside of my uterus. What a strange sensation! :shock: He said he could rub the baby's head :rofl: So he's *right there*.

I've already been having some cramping, and its only been about an hour. My plan is basically to zoom around the house like a crazy woman and walk myself into labor. If I'm not getting anything consistent by the time I put my son to bed, I'll whip out the nipple stimulation and force myself to do that for a while (how long are you supposed to do that? :shrug:), boring as it is. I am determined not to make it to the non-stress test on Friday! Let's make tonight THE NIGHT!

I can't think of what to do first... I think I'll go tend to my fish tanks, as they need some TLC before I'm gone for a few days, then sweep the kitchen again, then mop the kitchen, and then probably vacuum everywhere that the Kirby will fit. If none of that works... hands and knees to clean the bathroom. I may even venture into my husband's bathroom and clean his (gross. That's HIS job)... and if STILL nothing... every wall in the house except for 3 of them in the nursery are in need of a good scrub. :rofl:

I'll letcha all know if anything happens. :haha:


----------



## Blah11

why does your doctor want to induce you so much? I cant believe you're 5cm :shock:


----------



## aley28

I'm not quite sure why he likes to induce so much. :shrug: He won't do it before 39 weeks without medical reasons, but it seems like he's not keen on people going past 40 weeks, either.

I can't believe I'm at 5cms, either. I didn't even know it was possible to go much past 3 without going into active labor. This is getting a LITTLE ridiculous, lol.


----------



## FirstLadyM

5 cm and you dont feel a thing? wow! you're superwoman! :winkwink: I can only wish for that type of strength.


----------



## Blah11

Maybe he could stretch you to a 5?


----------



## aley28

I dunno, blah... He just said, "You're at a 5!" He's never mentioned stretching anything, and if there had been stretching going on, I'm sure I would have felt it (though maybe not, with the sweep he did. :haha: Yoooowch!)

FirstLadyM - Oh, I've felt it. :haha: I've been getting contractions every single day for 2.5 weeks now. At first I thought they were just "second pregnancy Braxton Hicks", because I've heard the BHs in second and on pregnancies can be stronger than the ones you feel in your first pregnancy. But they were definitely up to something. :haha: Sometimes they get strong enough that I think I'm going into labor, but they never lead anywhere.

I've been cramping pretty nicely all early evening now. Its not lasting more than about 30 seconds at a time, so I haven't been timing them yet. If they're regular, they aren't coming often enough to get me excited yet. :haha:

So let's see. I washed some dishes, emptied the dishwasher, and very thoroughly swept the kitchen. It really doesn't need mopped, so I'm putting that off until I run out of other things to do. :haha: My husband is cooking pizza and a caramel/toffee bread pudding for dessert... so my luck will be that I go into full blown labor just as dinner is coming out of the oven, and I won't get any. :rofl:

My husband's watching his Monday night Football, so I guess I'm going to go and do the fish tanks and then deep clean the bathroom. Just gotta keep moving... and he gets a little annoyed if I vacuum while he's trying to watch the game. :haha: 

I'm trying not to get too excited. I don't want to feel horribly disappointed if I'm still pregnant and not in active labor tomorrow morning.


----------



## caiis101

Wow Aley your almost there! Your a 5, that really means any moment now. Walk, Walk and Walk some more!! 

Me, I am feeling nothing. No cramping, no contractions .. nothing. How sad. I really do feel like I will be pregnant forever. Saw some ladies from work today. Havent seen them since the 11th which was my last day. They all commented on how huge I had gotten in a few short weeks and how I looked like I was ready to pop. Boy don't I wish!


----------



## marie1112

aley28 said:


> He checked me and I'm now dilated to a 5.

:shock:

My Doctor has yet to do any kind of internal exam on me. I have my next appointment tomorrow morning, so we'll see if I get one then, or if they even talk about induction dates but I kind of doubt it. It's a nurse-midwife clinic, so they're very laid back, and really don't check much. At my 38 week appointment, they said they weren't even going to measure my stomach anymore, just check my blood pressure, weight, and baby's heartbeat. I wait in the lobby for way longer than I get checked out. :dohh:


----------



## aley28

All this walking around is making my feet hurt. :wacko: Taking a small break to eat some dinner. I'm trying to stay active to get the contractions going, but I don't want to overdo it, because I know the hospital won't let me eat and I know giving birth takes some serious energy... so I'm trying to find that balance. :thumbup:

Getting some contractions now, but they're mostly painless and lasting about 25-30 seconds. After I eat some dinner, I think I'll get out my fancy-dancy phone contraction timer app thingy and see what's going on. I'm having the third one now in the course of maybe 12-15 minutes.

:yipee:


----------



## JackiePed

Wow, Aley!! Hooray!! I hope I'm that far along before I even start having contractions!


----------



## aley28

I expect my actual labor will be very short :haha: I mean, I'm literally already halfway there. 5cms to dilate and a baby to push out is all that's left. :haha:

Though, to be fair... 2.5 weeks of pre-labor symptoms is rather annoying. I mean, I'm pretty sure I deserve a 4 hour labor after all of the contractions, pressures, pains, and cramps I've had recently. :rofl:

This is something unexpected... Every time I cough or sneeze, I feel like the bottom bits of me are being ripped open. Earlier I sneezed twice in a row and I felt like the sneeze was trying to force him out of my cervix and my bum at the same time. OMG, ouch. Just choked a bit on my drink a few second ago and the cough ... ouch. Huge pressure downwards! Painful, too. :wacko:


----------



## tbaby

Hi I've enjoyed reading your comments, well kinda.. I hope you all go into labor very soon. I got induced 13 days over with my son. Now here I am 9 years later doing it over again. I am excited, but these are the last few weeks that I can't stand.. you really start to feel miserable .. so heavy and tired.

I have been losing my plug since 33 weeks...at 34 weeks I was 50% effaced. I'm hoping my 36 week appointment I get good news.. this baby likes to move down and is almost there... have cramps alot and have been having braxton hicks. Last night I thought I was going into labor! But sadly nope..


----------



## aley28

The cramping and contractions seem to have stopped. :cry:

I am suddenly so exhausted that I can barely keep my eyes open. Going to try to get up and walk around while we finish watching House... but I suspect I will still be pregnant and not in active labor in the morning. Waaaahhhhh


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow aley, 5! that is amazing!! rest when your body tell's you to, hopefully sleep will get everything going :hugs:

cashewnut - definitely your turn next :hugs: hope LO doesn't keep you waiting much longer :hugs:

no symptoms over here this morning, but did get a brilliant nights sleep, just got to wake dd and hubby before our one nursery run of the week. mw's tomorrow, which i think will just be the usual cheeks for us. i'm thinking the weekend for Roo to go on her own :lol: her daddy told her last night that baby pig (yes, we're all pigs in this house thanks to maddi and peppa :dohh:) needs to come out now as unfortunately the way things go around the womb now is we have a little time, then we're pulled out by the doctor! :rofl: poor james, he'd so like to avoid section, it really did upset him last time.

oh and maddi refers to her as lazy pig now, and last night thought she'd see if a toy screw driver would help matters along :dohh: i think she things i can just unscrew roo out :dohh:

hope this morning finds every well, in fact, no, i hope this morning finds everyone in labour! :flower:


----------



## Shortcake01

Aley you are definitely due an easy time of it now, here's hoping hun!

Don't think my sweep worked, still having a bit of a show but other than some backache no other signs, very disappointing!

Any other news ladies? xxx


----------



## diamondgem27

Nothing new for me. Had a few pains during the night which kept me awake wondering if something was going to start. Got up to see if my waters broke but that didn't happen either. I'm due on Friday and still hoping to be early or at least have baby by Sunday, please baby! X


----------



## Jchihuahua

Every night when I go to bed I hope that I'll wake up with period type pains but no, I wake up needing a wee about 100 times and that is all :(. Well another day at work for me and only two more to go after today!


----------



## Blah11

I feel quite uncomfortable this morning. Woke up really needing a wee at 6 and my bump hurts cos I must have been holding it in all night :dohh: as usual though, no cramps, tightenings or any sign that today is the day :(


Not long now aley!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

morning. I have the serious grumps! it seems the heavier i get the less symptoms i get now... Iv had an easy pregnancy up untill now, well easy second and half 3rd tri... why am i struggling now :(
Everyday m OH ask's anything? wih such a massive glimmer of hope in his eyes. Its like kicking a puppy telling him no. 

Im gunna spend the day with my mum today. :)


----------



## Belle25

Grr been awake last night hours as I had pains that came to nothing!! So frustrating!! :-(
xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing for me again :( my oh's getting so impatient now - wish i could give him some good news!


----------



## MummyMEE

Has anyone else gone from being a mildly uncomfortable slightly hormonal pregnant woman to a full on psychotic mess like me in the last week? I am either dancing round like a loon to the radio or sat on the bathroom floor sobbing hysterically because someone hasn't taken the empty loo roll tube off the holder! I had about 2 hours sleep last night broken with wee trips and horrible dreams about my ex who died last year so all in all I feel fecking top of the world today..... MW at 3.30, hoping she will give me a sweep as I have already had one false labour 10 days ago and have seriously done with being pregnant! Rant over...... for now!


----------



## aley28

2:30 in the am here... can't sleep. Laid in bed at midnight, tried some nipple stimulation for about 20 minutes, then I fell asleep for a little while. Husband finally came in at 1 and woke me up to see if I was feeling OK and-would-I-give-him-a-blowjob? :dohh: Every time I start to doze back off, he wakes me up with his coughing (lovely timing for him to get a cold :dohh:), his snoring, or my leg starts involuntarily jumping around. Then he farted and stunk up the whole room and I just gave up (I was gagging so hard I almost vomited :sick:). Been out here pacing around for about 10 minutes now. Feeling very restless.

Having some brownish discharge. I can't believe how excited I was when it first started coming out. I knew it was coming - my doctor helpfully showed me the rest of my plug that he pulled out during my sweep, and it was bloody. :sick: Still exciting to see something that isn't clear or looking like my vagina sneezed! :thumbup: Now if it would just come gushing out...

On the plus side... Christmas trees are very pretty to look at in the middle of the night when its the only light on. Gonna see if I can get some sleep in my chair, if not, I'll probably switch back and forth between pacing off the restless feeling and tweaking my nipples. It was definitely bringing on contractions earlier... every 3-4 minutes, but they REALLY don't hurt, and they were gone by the time I woke back up.


----------



## aley28

MummyMEE said:


> Has anyone else gone from being a mildly uncomfortable slightly hormonal pregnant woman to a full on psychotic mess like me in the last week? I am either dancing round like a loon to the radio or sat on the bathroom floor sobbing hysterically because someone hasn't taken the empty loo roll tube off the holder! I had about 2 hours sleep last night broken with wee trips and horrible dreams about my ex who died last year so all in all I feel fecking top of the world today..... MW at 3.30, hoping she will give me a sweep as I have already had one false labour 10 days ago and have seriously done with being pregnant! Rant over...... for now!

:haha: I've been a full on psychotic mess for a few months now. Half the reason I want this baby out is so that I can hormonally return to normal and stop crying about the silly things. :haha:


----------



## marie1112

It's the middle of the night here, and although my sleeping has improved the last couple of nights, I'm up tonight. Had some quite painful cramping off and on, and now I've just been woken up with horrible nausea. :sick: Feel absolutely awful. OH and I had pizza delivered for dinner last night. Not sure if that's the cause or not. I didn't eat anything for at least 4-5 hours before bed though, and felt fine until then. I'm SO exhausted and sleepy, but lying down seems to make the nausea much WORSE. I may try sleeping on the couch, as I know my constant up/down routine is keeping OH awake, and there's no use in BOTH of us being miserable. :sad1:


----------



## Belle25

:brat::brat::brat: COME ON BABY!!!!!!

There, feel a bit better for that! 
xx


----------



## Sarah24

They moved my sweep appt till 4:30 today : | sick of getting fobbed off by the NHS!!!


----------



## MummyMEE

aley28 said:


> 2:30 in the am here... can't sleep. Laid in bed at midnight, tried some nipple stimulation for about 20 minutes, then I fell asleep for a little while. Husband finally came in at 1 and woke me up to see if I was feeling OK and-would-I-give-him-a-blowjob?
> 
> Seriously???
> My husband would not have his dick attached to his body this morning if he woke me up for any reason whatsoever!!!!
> LOL x


----------



## Belle25

MummyMEE said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 2:30 in the am here... can't sleep. Laid in bed at midnight, tried some nipple stimulation for about 20 minutes, then I fell asleep for a little while. Husband finally came in at 1 and woke me up to see if I was feeling OK and-would-I-give-him-a-blowjob?
> 
> Seriously???
> My husband would not have his dick attached to his body this morning if he woke me up for any reason whatsoever!!!!
> LOL x
> 
> :haha: This made me laugh!!
> xxClick to expand...


----------



## aley28

MummyMEE said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 2:30 in the am here... can't sleep. Laid in bed at midnight, tried some nipple stimulation for about 20 minutes, then I fell asleep for a little while. Husband finally came in at 1 and woke me up to see if I was feeling OK and-would-I-give-him-a-blowjob?
> 
> Seriously???
> My husband would not have his dick attached to his body this morning if he woke me up for any reason whatsoever!!!!
> LOL xClick to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: He does it pretty much every night that he comes to bed after me. I'm fairly used to it. He would have received one if he had turned off the TV and came to bed at the same time as me, but after letting me sleep for almost an hour, ain't no way! I think I'm desperate enough to get this baby out that I'd be willing to drink a cup of semen if I knew it would get things rolling (no way is a penis going up in there, though... everything down there is sore, and I keep getting these images of my husband's penis getting stuck in my cervix, as I'm so far dilated :rofl:)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I think I'm desperate enough to get this baby out that I'd be willing to drink a cup of semen if I knew it would get things rolling (no way is a penis going up in there, though... everything down there is sore, and I keep getting these images of my husband's penis getting stuck in my cervix, as I'm so far dilated :rofl:)[/QUOTE]



This did make me laugh! I'm not that desperate yet...to do that although i would quite happily have some :sex: if he was willing! :rofl:


----------



## Cherryhrf

Overdue day 2 - still no baby, just a big hormonal mess - had to walk to school in Sunglasses this morning as I couldn't stop crying :cry: The boys were playing up as we were about to leave and I just thought I can't do this anymore. Everyday I wake up still pregnant (with zero signs) is such a disappointment.

Oh and my youngest sons best friend's siblings have all come down with a sickness bug!! His older brother who goes to Cubs with my eldest also threw up :sick: at Cubs where DH was parent help and he's the one who cleaned it up. Thats 3 members of my family who have been in close contact with that family. I really really hope that no one our family comes down with it, I can't deal with sick at the best of times but a sickness bug now..... NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## Belle25

Cherryhrf said:


> Overdue day 2 - still no baby, just a big hormonal mess - had to walk to school in Sunglasses this morning as I couldn't stop crying :cry: The boys were playing up as we were about to leave and I just thought I can't do this anymore. Everyday I wake up still pregnant (with zero signs) is such a disappointment.
> 
> Oh and my youngest sons best friend's siblings have all come down with a sickness bug!! His older brother who goes to Cubs with my eldest also threw up :sick: at Cubs where DH was parent help and he's the one who cleaned it up. Thats 3 members of my family who have been in close contact with that family. I really really hope that no one our family comes down with it, I can't deal with sick at the best of times but a sickness bug now..... NNNNOOOOOO!!!!!

:hugs:
Don't cry, being overdue will soon be a thing of the past and our babies will be here
xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sending big :hugs: to all overdue ladies and labour :dust: x


----------



## MummyMEE

Me and OH DTD most nights, not just to bring on baby but because we are really highly sexed but i just can't bring myself to swallow baby gravy atm! My gag reflex has gone to pot in the last month! :haha:


----------



## Vikadub

Surprise surprise my pains stopped. :growlmad: 
I took my boy to school this morning and felt rough as hell and on the way back with two bags of shopping felt really sick. I think I need a bit of a sleep. 
I only have 9 days left to go and feel so grim - I seriously need my baby out - I really wish the best of luck to all you over due ladies!!! 
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

toothpaste making me sick again... :( i wanna go back to bed today is just not my day!! I have to go deal with getting all my paperwork for my solicitor again.. fun! lol


----------



## lynnikins

nothing overnight not even a decent amount of sleep here im bored of this I want my baby hes got a week before i get really pissed off


----------



## Blah11

I cannot believe I am 40+*4*

This is getting ridiculous baby :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: blah


----------



## xAmberLFCx

My sweep is booked for next tuesday..i have a feeling i'll def be having that done..no signs :( xx


----------



## Blah11

I'm going to dobbies in a while. Need to get out of the house cos clearly nothing is happening :(!


----------



## Mummys2be

I bent over last night to pick something up and felt like someone stabbed me in my moo! Since then I have had period pains and some tightenings also some stabbing pains not regular tho so I'm pretty sure it's nothing prob just BH but nice to feel some pain! Lol my OH has asked if I can hurry up and go into labour as he dosent want to go to work, he needs some time off! Lol I so want this baby now I'm sick of every asking if I've had it yet I'm sick of feeling so shitty and I would love a cuddle! :-( lol 

Sending u all lots of labour dust! Xx


----------



## Rhiana79

Still here, still pregnant. Feel a bit down today. 

The bad hip and pelvic pain I had yesterday has gone. Back pain still there though. 

Very tired and getting fed up now. 

How's everyone else doing?


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Mummys2be said:


> I bent over last night to pick something up and felt like someone stabbed me in my moo! Since then I have had period pains and some tightenings also some stabbing pains not regular tho so I'm pretty sure it's nothing prob just BH but nice to feel some pain! Lol my OH has asked if I can hurry up and go into labour as he dosent want to go to work, he needs some time off! Lol I so want this baby now I'm sick of every asking if I've had it yet I'm sick of feeling so shitty and I would love a cuddle! :-( lol
> 
> Sending u all lots of labour dust! Xx

LOL My OH said exactly the same, cheeky bugger! i was like yeah you get time off work but you won't get much sleep :smug: xxx


----------



## Blah11

My OH texts me from work everyday asking if I'm going to have a baby tonight.. :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

my pelvis is significantly better today than it has been the last 2 days , i keep realising im getting BH but not feeling them at all unless i try to move or touch my stomach or breath deeply lol, i bet i dont realise im in labour till im getting quite painful contractions or something lol i'll just write it off as nothing lol, got some :sex: planned for tonight to see if it helps things along,


----------



## Blah11

im starting to think i'll either need induced or i'll suddenly just go into full blown labour. I dont think think im going to get any niggles or anything.


----------



## lynnikins

well i thought my early labour contractions with EJ werent anything i hadnt put my TENS on or anything but when i got to the waiting room at the hospital waiting for my bed then i was having them more often than some of the women coming in actually in labour lol


----------



## Blah11

I was a dummy with amelie. My waters broke so i went to hospital and didnt take my bag cos i expected to be sent home again but my contractions started in the car and I wasnt allowed home cos my BP was very raised :rofl: My bag wasnt even packed, my mum had to go to tesco to pick me up stuff (clothes, nappies etc!) en route to the hospital.


----------



## Cashewnut

Im still here =[ I had some spotting yesterday and cramps, and got my hopes up,woke up this morning to nothing :( I am now 9 days over due. Humph.


----------



## Sarah24

Still here too. Been pukey all day so far not impressed : (


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: girlys, cant be much longer now.

i think wee man has dropped a bit more. my bump looks a bit smaller and feeling the bulk of his movement very low :)


----------



## lynnikins

well this one has dropped but im gonna take a nap perhaps being well rested will allow things to happen later on and then i'll be labouring tonight ( fingers crossed )


----------



## Sarah24

Fingers crossed : ) xx


----------



## finallyready

I'm still in! Getting induced tomorrow.....come on baby....less then 24 hours to make a natural appearance! Apparently when I was born, I was 9 days overdue and they induced my mom. So it is only fitting that this would happen to me.


----------



## jess181989

I'm totally joining you as of.... NOW. :) My details so far:- 

3/5 engaged from 28 weeks. 4/5 engaged as of today! 
Had strong contractions until 31 weeks but they have no dissapeared off the earth. 
Braxton hicks A LOT. 
Experiencing lots of pressure in my pelvis- feels like I need a massive poo hehe!! 

Don't worry though, I'm waiting in line-good luck to all those that are further ahead of me... 

xx


----------



## Vikadub

Eaugh - I feel grim! I don't know if it's because there's a bug going round - please, please, please don't let it be that! :sad2: My LO is on the wriggle - she's so big now it's quite hurty.
What the hell has happened to the weather! It's lashing down here!!! Thankfully my mum is going to pick Dylan up from school for me. Hmmm I think I'll go and find the ginger biscuits...


----------



## princess_bump

oh ladies, big big :hugs: these babies can't stay in there forever xxx

i've just got home, after another clean this morning, nursery runs and then i went and did some christmas shopping. definitely had at least 3 episode whilst out of contraction like pains, back on the ball now so ease the old spd and going to attempt to start wrapping the growing present mountain for christmas to keep busy!

blah, i don't think either i'm ever going to be believe i'm in labour! after these pains today i just brushed them off as more late pregnancy aches :dohh: bump still seems high too :dohh:


----------



## Shortcake01

I feel so in pain today that I only managed to walk to the local shops and clean the kitchen. Have been sat on my bum the rest of the day and eaten an entire carton of pringles, I feel very piggy but that's what boredom does for you! Tomorrow should be better, I have ironing to do and a visit from best friend and her baby to look forward to, unless a miracle occurs and baby decides to make an appearance! Princess you are doing really well keeping so active xxx


----------



## aley28

Got about 4.5 hours of sleep last night before my son woke up this morning. Mehhh...

Woke up crying because, hard as I tried not to get my hopes up, I had seriously convinced myself that last night was the night and that I would at least be in labor this morning. Instead, *nothing*. I should have just went with the induction... gonna end up needing it anyway. :growlmad: (I feel very defeated. This baby is never coming out. He clearly is far too happy in there :shrug:)

The exact center area of my pelvis is so sore today that I can barely stand up. No walking myself into labor today... not sure I can do much more than walk to the bathroom. Maybe one of my 4 million pee trips will put me into labor. :nope: Or maybe the pain will subside and I'll feel less like a useless lump on a log...

Pre-labor sucks. Gets your hopes all up and never leads ANYWHERE. :nope:


----------



## marie1112

Well, my cramps and nausea were gone this morning. :sad1: Doctor's appointment was typical, just checked my weight, blood pressure, stomach measurement (even though they didn't do it last time), and the baby's heartbeat. At my next appointment I'll be 4 days overdue. :growlmad: I pray I don't make it that far. But, if I do, she said they _may_ check my cervix. Then, I'd go back that Friday (exactly 41 weeks), to get a non-stress test done. Then, I'd go back at 41.5 weeks to get an ultrasound to check fluid and everything. THEN, they'd make plans to possibly induce at 42 weeks, but they won't do it before then. I don't want to be induced, but that sounds so far away! I just have to tell myself that either way, she'll be here in 2.5 weeks, at the most.


----------



## mummydeb

well my braxton hicks have been getting stronger past few days with some times thinking this is it! :haha: 
seem to have lost my appertite past 2 days and so much more sleepy, had loads of energy up untill a few days ago also my hearing has become extremely good i no that sounds odd but i had this with dd to few weeks before she arrived. got 3 wks left though although on monday ill be referred to specilaist to see if im ready down below for a early sweep, fingers crossed i am as i would love my little man here before xmas


----------



## tmt

Had some super intense cramping and mild contractions while trying to fall asleep last night, they woke me up a few times throughout the night but they're all gone now. Now I'm just feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis. 

It's my birthday today and this whole pregnancy I've kept saying all I want is a pain free birthday but I'm now kind of hoping she comes. Come on baby, momma wants you to put her in pain.


----------



## aley28

If I make it that far, I'm going with the induction my doctor offered for next week, on Wednesday. I don't want to still be pregnant then... but I'm just going to keep reminding myself that, tops, there's only 8 more days of this. :wacko:

Its so strange, because when I miscarried in February, I told myself I would NEVER be ungrateful to be pregnant or just 'wishing it away'. And here I am. I'm not ungrateful, I swear. I'm just.... done. Totally wishing the pregnancy away. I want my baby in my arms. I want this to be over with already!


----------



## mummydeb

tmt said:


> Had some super intense cramping and mild contractions while trying to fall asleep last night, they woke me up a few times throughout the night but they're all gone now. Now I'm just feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis.
> 
> It's my birthday today and this whole pregnancy I've kept saying all I want is a pain free birthday but I'm now kind of hoping she comes. Come on baby, momma wants you to put her in pain.

Happy birthday! its my birthday to today :happydance: i definilty want a pain free day to but iv been walking way to much today so im guessing the aches and general uncomfortableness of pregnancy will kick in soon, teach me for walking to far!


----------



## JackiePed

Aley, 'wishing the pregnancy away' would be if you were whining at 34, maybe 36 weeks! Wanting to have baby when you're days away from due date? NO blame in that! You've been in for the long-haul! In fact, the mc probably makes the wait worse, because you feel like you've been pregnant for EVER!! DH said that to me yesterday, he mused, "Wow... it's weird to think it's just a few weeks away...I guess because of the miscarriages... it just feels like we're always pregnant..or have been for the last year and a half! It's strange to actually be close to the end."

And it's true.

And most of it... no matter what someone with a bug up their butt says when they fly off the handle at a girl who is 'wishing her pregnancy away'... is just us mommies desperate to meet and hold our LO... it's not like want to get rid of them or something! We just want them... here... with us.

(Ok fine.. and getting our bodies back will be a nice bonus, too :haha:)


----------



## aley28

Thanks Jackie. :hugs: lol ... you made me cry. Third time today, and I've been up for only an hour.


----------



## JackiePed

aley28 said:


> Thanks Jackie. :hugs: lol ... you made me cry. Third time today, and I've been up for only an hour.

:haha: I remember! I know I'll be that way with this one, too, in just a few more weeks. (In the meantime I stalk you guys to keep myself with my eye on the prize! ;))


----------



## jellybeansmum

Jackie im with you 
i mc last christmas, so from being pregnant, having mc, then waiting an extra 4 weeks before my bfp showed up, i feel like iv been pregnant for sooooooooo long
i was looking forward to holding my baby in July, but i lost my little angel, god rest him, so i just want my little one in my arms now!! im looking forward to a few yrs with this little one before we have another, cos im looking forward to being me for a while!!!


----------



## MummyMEE

Been to see MW and the huge wide thing I can feel just above my pelvis is not baby's shoulders, its her head. She isn't engaged now and is just bobbing about. MEH........


----------



## Blah11

Late pregnancy is hard aley, there's nothing wrong with wanting it to be over and meet your baby. I've not had miscarriages just 2 chemicals but with a year long ttc, this baby has been a long time coming!

I've no symptoms all day, lol. Curry for dinner!


----------



## lynnikins

we are having Chilli for dinner then there will be :sex: once the boys are in bed lol then after that we can watch tv lol dammit im gonna give this as good a go as i can getting into labour tonight caus DH is away from early till late tomorrow in birmingham and cant get back early if i need him so either gotta be in labour before he leaves or enough that he doesnt go lol or wait till he gets home else im gonna have a childcare problem , though the Nursery staff manager did offer to be my Birth partner in an emergancy today :rofl: but id rather have her take the boys and get on with it just with the MW's


----------



## Sarah24

Had my first sweep this afternoon...ick : |


----------



## Vikadub

Aley :hugs:

Tmt happy birthday to you! 

Mummydeb happy birthday to you too!

:flower: :flower: :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Few cramps here and there but nothing special but clary sage arrived in post today, so going to have a bath with that later, maybe rub some on as well!
Have put the christmas tree up today as oh was off work, so now house will look all lovely and festive when we finally bring baby home!


----------



## lynnikins

Happy birthday to the ladies celebrating today.


----------



## Shortcake01

Sarah, how do you feel now, any signs? I was losing hope after having mine at 11am yesterday but just seen some brown mucus type stuff when just been to toilet so thats perked me up a bit! xxx


----------



## princess_bump

happy birthday ladies :)

sarah, hope your sweep works :D


----------



## marie1112

Happy Birthdays today! :dance: 

Welcome to all the new ladies to the thread. :hugs:

Jackie - you are SO right about just getting impatient as we near the end and wanting our little one to be here. OH and I had been NTNP for several years before we got pregnant, and I had several let downs, where I thought I could be pregnant, but wasn't. I actually had begun to think one of us might have fertility problems and that we may never be able to get pregnant, and then we found out about our little surprise on April 1st! True, pregnancy hasn't been as wonderful for me, as it is for some, but I have enjoyed little milestones, like hearing her heartbeat for the first time, seeing her on the ultrasound for the first time, finding out we were having a girl, seeing her change from a little gummy bear to looking like an actual baby, feeling her kick for the first time, OH getting to feel her kick for the first time, watching my bump grow and change, buying her first outfit from us, my MIL being sweet enough to throw me a shower, etc. There have been good things throughout this pregnancy, but it's felt quite long, and I'm just so excited to meet her! (Okay, and yes, being able to put on my own socks and shoes again won't totally suck! lol :rofl:) :winkwink:


----------



## aley28

You ladies are wonderful. :hugs:

I took a nap... er... sort of. Fell asleep watching Looney Toons with my son while in my husbands enormous chair. Wasn't very comfortable at all! Then DH finally rolled his ass out of bed at about 10:30, so I moved over to my chair and slept for another hour. :haha: DH took Ethan out to town and then I think they're going over to his parents' for a while, so I'm enjoying the silence.

I am still incredibly weepy. If I'm not crying, I feel like I could start crying at any second. :wacko: I don't know if its because I'm overly tired from lack of sleep last night or if its pointing to the start of something. :shrug: I'm going to assume its from the lack of sleep lol

Other than that, I have no appetite today. I had a couple bites of the bread pudding from last night... because the only thing better than warm bread pudding is cold bread pudding. :thumbup: Other than that, I just want to sit around and drink water, so I guess that's what I'll do until I feel hungry. :shrug:

Lots of pressure still in the center of my pelvis. But I guess that makes sense, if I'm dilated to a 5 and he's fully engaged. It doesn't hurt as bad now as it did when I got up this morning. I'm going to try to clean the house some more and maybe finish putting up decorations.

We're under a winter storm weather watch starting tomorrow afternoon and ending Thursday late morning. The alert didn't say much, just that it was going to get cold, it was going to be windy, and a few inches of snow are supposed to accumulate very quickly, so visibility could be horrible. It'll be my luck that things start happening right when you can't see your hand in front of your face. :dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

well i had a few crampy tightenings earlier, gonna jump DH soon and see where that gets me, LO is whacking his hand around low down right on my bladder its really uncomfy


----------



## lynnikins

aley you could go really really quick being so dilated already, i was under an hour from 5/6cm to delivery with ds2


----------



## Sarah24

Shortcake01 said:


> Sarah, how do you feel now, any signs? I was losing hope after having mine at 11am yesterday but just seen some brown mucus type stuff when just been to toilet so thats perked me up a bit! xxx

She was pretty happy, 2-3cm but not effaced. She's written bloody show on my notes so assume that's my plug : / bit of spotting too but not sure what to expect yet. Hope it works for you too!! Lots of luck to everyone not long now : D xxx


----------



## Blah11

doesnt bloody show = labour within 72 hrs?


----------



## 17mummytobee

I lost my plug ( confirmed by scan) at 30 +2 I went into pre-term labour at 30+6


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Blah11 said:


> doesnt bloody show = labour within 72 hrs?

OOOOOH OOOOOH You had yours? can i get excited yet?


----------



## Blah11

No :rofl: I wish!

Ive had literally no symptoms again other than the bruised foof feeling!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

PFFT! im going back to my choccies then! got the hump now! thought you was going into labour!


----------



## aley28

lynnikins said:


> aley you could go really really quick being so dilated already, i was under an hour from 5/6cm to delivery with ds2

I know... :haha: I'm a little worried about this storm because of that. Hopefully either the snow doesn't get in the way or I am already in the hospital by then. My mom always had really fast labors and that was without the pre-labor stuff going on for weeks beforehand, so I figure I'm probably going to go from the first contraction to the last push in just a couple of hours, tops. Scary and exciting to think about :haha:


----------



## Blah11

sorry to disappoint! :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if you cheer up il share my choccys with you lol iv got minstrels or mint aero.. lol


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> doesnt bloody show = labour within 72 hrs?

I think usually it does, yes. But remember hot tea? She had her bloody show and didn't go into labor for like another 5 days after that. :shrug:


----------



## Blah11

mint areo mmm although i love both :)! £1 in tesco? haha.


Ive been to dobbies today and bought 4 scones - 1 fruit, 1 cheese and 2 'festive', a strawberry tart and an eclair! fatty :blush:


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> doesnt bloody show = labour within 72 hrs?
> 
> I think usually it does, yes. But remember hot tea? She had her bloody show and didn't go into labor for like another 5 days after that. :shrug:Click to expand...

she was really overdue too wasnt she :(


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> doesnt bloody show = labour within 72 hrs?
> 
> I think usually it does, yes. But remember hot tea? She had her bloody show and didn't go into labor for like another 5 days after that. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> she was really overdue too wasnt she :(Click to expand...

Yea. :(


----------



## Blah11

Im trying to keep positive again. Max amount of time I have to be pregnant is 10, maybe 12 days.. thats nothing considering I've been pregnant for 284 days already!


----------



## aley28

A lot can happen in ten days! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah24

Positive sign then, hurray : D


----------



## 30mummyof1

Wow that clary sage is powerful stuff! Made me feel very relaxed and a bit woo hoo! not brought on any contractions though :(


----------



## Jchihuahua

No change here but another day at work down and off tomorrow because of the strike so only 2 days to go. Lost more plug but nothing else whatsoever. I feel right as rain. What I wouldn't give to feel crampy and bleurggh!!


----------



## aley28

30mummyof1 said:


> Wow that clary sage is powerful stuff! Made me feel very relaxed and a bit woo hoo! not brought on any contractions though :(

Haha. I've considered getting some clary sage just to help me fall to sleep faster... the insomnia gets annoying pretty quickly! :haha:


----------



## Sarah24

aley28 said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Wow that clary sage is powerful stuff! Made me feel very relaxed and a bit woo hoo! not brought on any contractions though :(
> 
> Haha. I've considered getting some clary sage just to help me fall to sleep faster... the insomnia gets annoying pretty quickly! :haha:Click to expand...

I put it on my pillow thinking it would help with sleeping but I just stink of it now : /


----------



## FirstLadyM

Happy Due Date to me!

I'm 3 cm dialated. Had to fight off my doctor who told me that she would simply "not allow me to go a day over 41 weeks." :roll: I gave in and scheduled my induction for next Tuesday. :blush:

I hope this girl comes before then.


----------



## aley28

Did she give you a sweep or anything, FirstLady?

I just lost what could only be a mucus plug that must've went clear up to my shoulders. :sick: No bloody show yet, but there was A LOT of plug. :sick: So gross, but somehow encouraging at the same time. Even though I know simple plug loss doesn't really mean anything. I sneezed and felt something come out that was too thick to be pee, and so therefore obviously wasn't my waters. Figured it was just discharge... :haha: Glad I went to check :sick:

Honestly, I figured my plug was all gone by now. Guess I was wrong. :haha:


----------



## weenireeni

still no sign of my plug/show :(

had a coughing fit earlier and literally wet my pants, i was choking so hard that i couldnt breathe, yet all i could think was 'please make my waters break!'. but nothing :(

have had more braxton hicks, but for me its painful every time baby moves as well, so all pains just get jumbled up and i feel like im always sore! went shopping with OH earlier and he thought i was in labour due to all my breathing exercises etc, i am just so used to pain now i forget how i must look to others lol!!!


----------



## FirstLadyM

Nope no sweep. Just a prescription to DTD :sex:....been there....done that lol

I wish my mucus plug would make an appearance. Atleast I'm getting cramps again. Gonna do some walking tonight.


----------



## aley28

Having some contractions. I'm trying to time them but my son keeps distracting me. They're lasting about 30-45 seconds (hard to say for sure) and coming every, maybe, 5 or so minutes?

I can barely sit down... My legs get all jumpy until I *absolutely* have to get up. Getting up is a pain... :wacko: So just trying to keep pacing around the house.

I don't know what it is, but every time I have a contraction, I get a sharp pain in my left hip and it runs down my leg and I can't put any weight on that leg. I meant to ask my doctor about it yesterday but completely forgot. Pinched nerve or something? :shrug: Its only started happening in the past week or so. I don't enjoy it.


----------



## aley28

Meh... contractions stopped/slowed down when I sat down for a while.


----------



## caiis101

Oh Man, I haven't been on here all day. Was hoping to find a post from you Aley saying you had gone into labor! At least your plug is gone, that surely is very promising.

A whole lot of nothing still going on here. Went to the mall with a friend and did lots of walking.


----------



## aley28

I was hoping to make a post that I had gone into labor. :haha: Nothing yet... maybe tonight? I'm going to try some nipple stimulation again when I go to bed. Also, maybe some orgasm. Get those hormones flowin'. I lost a bunch more plug the last time I peed. Went from that really gross greenish/yellowish color to pinkish tinged... must be the start of the bloody show part of plug loss? :shrug: Effing nasty... :haha:


My husband is driving me absolutely nuts. :rofl: He's just trying to be 'there', so I'm trying not to get short with him, but good grief! He can see that I am restless, but it REALLY isn't necessary to ask me where I'm going every time I appear to be leaving the living room/kitchen area. "Where you going babe?" ...The bathroom. Yes, again. I pee a lot. :dohh: Where are you going/how are you feeling/why don't you sit down? :wacko: I'm probably going pee. I feel like crap. And I'm not going to sit down because I just fidget when I'm sitting. I'm BORED!

Been getting a lot of cervical pains, some of which make me tense up a bit as they hurrrrt. DH keeps turning to me and saying, "Are you having a contraction!?!" I'm trying not to express any pain at this point because if he asks one more time, I might punch him. :rofl: Does he think I won't let him know when I'm getting more than just a couple of contractions?? Sheeeeeeeesh!

*takes deep breath* Okay. He's just trying to be supportive, and I think he's getting a little excited. He doesn't really know how else to check on me (I don't either, honestly :rofl:), so really I should be thinking that he's being sweet instead of irritating :haha::dohh:


----------



## JackiePed

aley28 said:


> Did she give you a sweep or anything, FirstLady?
> 
> I just lost what could only be a mucus plug that must've went clear up to my shoulders. :sick: No bloody show yet, but there was A LOT of plug. :sick: So gross, but somehow encouraging at the same time. Even though I know simple plug loss doesn't really mean anything. I sneezed and felt something come out that was too thick to be pee, and so therefore obviously wasn't my waters. Figured it was just discharge... :haha: Glad I went to check :sick:
> 
> Honestly, I figured my plug was all gone by now. Guess I was wrong. :haha:

Wwwwwwow.
First: How did you get through THAT without barfing??

Second: We should save this post for all the girls who see some "vagina sneeze" on their toilet paper and think they've lost their plug... You can title it, _"Girl, You Ain't Seen NOTHIN' Yet!!"_ :rofl:


----------



## aley28

JackiePed said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> Did she give you a sweep or anything, FirstLady?
> 
> I just lost what could only be a mucus plug that must've went clear up to my shoulders. :sick: No bloody show yet, but there was A LOT of plug. :sick: So gross, but somehow encouraging at the same time. Even though I know simple plug loss doesn't really mean anything. I sneezed and felt something come out that was too thick to be pee, and so therefore obviously wasn't my waters. Figured it was just discharge... :haha: Glad I went to check :sick:
> 
> Honestly, I figured my plug was all gone by now. Guess I was wrong. :haha:
> 
> Wwwwwwow.
> First: How did you get through THAT without barfing??
> 
> Second: We should save this post for all the girls who see some "vagina sneeze" on their toilet paper and think they've lost their plug... You can title it, _"Girl, You Ain't Seen NOTHIN' Yet!!"_ :rofl:Click to expand...

You are VERY welcome for the visual! I can give you more detail if you'd like!! :rofl: :rofl:

Think I only got through it without barfing because its the first sign I've had that wasn't painful AND it was new. I mean, so far its been little tiny globs that would be easily missed if I wasn't obsessed with my toilet paper. :blush: 

The worst part is that it just keeps coming!! I've read that your mucus plug blocks the entire cervix, which is supposed to be like 4cms long when its closed... that's like... 4cms of plug. Right? I must have a 4 foot long cervix when its closed! Where ELSE is this coming from?! And still no actual bloody show. :sick:

I was considering forcing my husband to have sex with me tonight, and then I had this image of him finishing and looking down to see this huge glob of vagina sneeze on him and him being so grossed out that he never touches me again. :rofl: He's lucky I've been sparing him the details :rofl: (You ladies, on the other hand, are probably getting too many details! :rofl: My filter is either all the way on or all the way off :haha:)


----------



## JackiePed

Next time he bugs you about the baby, just give him a sly look and ask, "how bad do you want it....?". :lol:


----------



## caiis101

aley28 said:


> My husband is driving me absolutely nuts. :rofl: He's just trying to be 'there', so I'm trying not to get short with him, but good grief! He can see that I am restless, but it REALLY isn't necessary to ask me where I'm going every time I appear to be leaving the living room/kitchen area. "Where you going babe?" ...The bathroom. Yes, again. I pee a lot. :dohh: Where are you going/how are you feeling/why don't you sit down? :wacko: I'm probably going pee. I feel like crap. And I'm not going to sit down because I just fidget when I'm sitting. I'm BORED!
> :

Omg its so funny you write that cuz I was having those same thoughts this week! Everytime I move esp. in the middle of the night my OH asks where I am going, and I think same place I always go about 10 times a night .. to pee lol :rofl: But then I started thinking wow Rose, need to be less bitchy haha need to get my patience in check lol :dohh:


----------



## aley28

caiis101 said:


> aley28 said:
> 
> 
> My husband is driving me absolutely nuts. :rofl: He's just trying to be 'there', so I'm trying not to get short with him, but good grief! He can see that I am restless, but it REALLY isn't necessary to ask me where I'm going every time I appear to be leaving the living room/kitchen area. "Where you going babe?" ...The bathroom. Yes, again. I pee a lot. :dohh: Where are you going/how are you feeling/why don't you sit down? :wacko: I'm probably going pee. I feel like crap. And I'm not going to sit down because I just fidget when I'm sitting. I'm BORED!
> :
> 
> Omg its so funny you write that cuz I was having those same thoughts this week! Everytime I move esp. in the middle of the night my OH asks where I am going, and I think same place I always go about 10 times a night .. to pee lol :rofl: But then I started thinking wow Rose, need to be less bitchy haha need to get my patience in check lol :dohh:Click to expand...

So I can't roll over in bed. I have to sit all the way up (which is a struggle in itself), push my body around to the other side and lay back down. Without fail, at LEAST once per night, even though he knows what I'm up to... "What are you doing? Do you need help getting up?" I. Am. Just. Switching. Sides. To sleep. :dohh: And when I do get up to go pee, he asks if I'm okay and where I'm going. "Oh, y'know, I still feel crummy, but I was thinking I'd get up and go for a jog. At 9 months pregnant. At 2:30am. :thumbup:" Where the f*** does he THINK I'm going...? :haha:


----------



## aley28

JackiePed said:


> Next time he bugs you about the baby, just give him a sly look and ask, "how bad do you want it....?". :lol:

:rofl:
And afterwards, if he's grossed out... "Just think of it as extra lube." :thumbup: :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

ok this thread got disgusting :sick:

:rofl:



Ah was hoping to wake up to some ladies in labour :(! Nothing again for me.. 40+5 today. No nursery for Amelie today so going to just try and keep busy and spend some time with her. Might go out later if the weather stays okay to see christmas lights in town.


----------



## lynnikins

well all the :sex: last night has just wound me up with a sore hip, no show , no plug no nothing :( was getting cervix pains afterwards as baby readjusted himself but no cramps or contractions :( 

DH is being a dear and reminding me that a BJ was what started it the last 2 times so if im that desperate hes always willing lol :rofl: yeah thats gonna happen hun :haha: 

we arent doing nursery today caus no way i can waddle that far


----------



## 30mummyof1

Terrible nights sleep, my left leg was causing me so much pain searing pain from my bum down to my ankle. Can just about get around now, but can't put much weight on it. For the last week its been my right leg although not as bad and now left, guess baby has changed position slightly? :shrug: 

wow, i feel about 90 everything aches and hurts to some degree..

Well looking like baby is definitely going to be a December baby!


----------



## Cherryhrf

Day 3 overdue - Was very weepy yesterday, all day. I could have slept all day (which I didn't) then couldn't sleep a wink last night. A few cervix jabs but no BHs. 

I have my sweep today, not looking forward to it but at least I'll know if something's happening.


----------



## Blah11

30mummyof1 said:


> Terrible nights sleep, my left leg was causing me so much pain searing pain from my bum down to my ankle. Can just about get around now, but can't put much weight on it. For the last week its been my right leg although not as bad and now left, guess baby has changed position slightly? :shrug:
> 
> wow, i feel about 90 everything aches and hurts to some degree..
> 
> Well looking like baby is definitely going to be a December baby!

sounds like sciatica :(


Ugh december!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sciatica...sigh...another end of pregnancy joy!

I know Blah, even though i'm due in December i really hoped it would be November and further away from Christmas but he obviously doesn't agree!


----------



## lynnikins

i got my MW appointment later im gonna play up my SPD and see if she will book me for a sweep next week rather than the week after


----------



## Blah11

fingers crossed lyn. its not like youre asking at 36 weeks so hopefully she says yes.


----------



## lynnikins

hopefully she will see my side of it lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Who would think an awesome nights sleep would make me grumpy eh!!!

Iv got a sore patch on my right side, its the inflamation i get from my IBS, that i cant treat due to the tablets are dangerous in pregnancy. So it gets irratated, and Izzy is on it. So i cant walk properly and cant sit with her leaning on my right side. 
Iv got no signs at all now, so who nos what the last 2 weeks were about. 

I feel so fed up, so godness knows how you OD ladies feel.... I feel quite down lately. Not sure why. what the hell do i have to be down about? grrrr


----------



## princess_bump

hormones tracie darling :hugs: if you feel down, thats ok sweetie :hugs: 

day 3 in the over due house here, off to the mw in a bit, much more uncomfortable night for me and Roo, who's back up high again, she drops later in the day, then goes back up in the morning. was worried about her movements, but now i've sat down for 10 mins she's have a bum wriggle. hoping the mw has a little lookie this morning to tell me if i'm favorable or not, as i think we're heading for section now... though it's not over till monday, so plenty of time :thumbup:

come on babies... was sooooo hoping to wake up to some labour news in here :hugs: xxxx


----------



## lynnikins

hey if my MW Is being really really nice she might just do a sweep today for me lol


----------



## Jchihuahua

:( :(. After getting to 39 weeks and avoiding the caesarean that I thought was inevitable as baby was breech for 10 weeks and finally turned at 37 and a half weeks much to everyone's surprise I was really excited about having a natural birth this time. 

I just had a phone call from the hospital this morning to say that the obstetric cholestasis that I had in my last pregnancy has come back with a vengeance :(. I was diagnosed at 36 weeks last time and was really ill and itchy for ages but I thought I was okay this time. I have had had consultant led care and regular liver function and bile acid tests and they've all been normal but apparently the tests I had last Friday showed my levels were extremely elevated again so I have to go to hospital tomorrow to see my consultant and arrange induction for ASAP :(.


----------



## weenireeni

update from me, something positive!

woke up at 5.15, moved leg and had a massive gush go down leg, rushed up, soaked all floors en route to toilet. shouted hubby to wake up. started doubting if it was waters as have had one false alarm before, and have a rubbish bladder at the moment!

called hospital and they said to go in, they checked and it was my waters woohoo! no proper contractions yet so am back at home, and then back tomo if nothing has started by then.

so excited and giddy, couldnt stop laughing at hospital, midwives thought i was barking!!

since getting home i have had my 'show', and when they checked me at hosp they saw my plug. so relieved to finally have some symptoms!

weirdly yesterday was first day in ages i DIDNT bounce on ball,take RLT etc! but i did have a coughing fit where i wee'd myself and i'm convinvced that helped!

good luck all other mummies to be!


----------



## 30mummyof1

weenireeni said:


> update from me, something positive!
> 
> woke up at 5.15, moved leg and had a massive gush go down leg, rushed up, soaked all floors en route to toilet. shouted hubby to wake up. started doubting if it was waters as have had one false alarm before, and have a rubbish bladder at the moment!
> 
> called hospital and they said to go in, they checked and it was my waters woohoo! no proper contractions yet so am back at home, and then back tomo if nothing has started by then.
> 
> so excited and giddy, couldnt stop laughing at hospital, midwives thought i was barking!!
> 
> since getting home i have had my 'show', and when they checked me at hosp they saw my plug. so relieved to finally have some symptoms!
> 
> weirdly yesterday was first day in ages i DIDNT bounce on ball,take RLT etc! but i did have a coughing fit where i wee'd myself and i'm convinvced that helped!
> 
> good luck all other mummies to be!

Yay, some good news! All the best and hope baby is here soon x


----------



## Shortcake01

Ooh exciting stuff weenireeni!

I still have a bit of brown blood when I wipe from my sweep on tuesday. Blah I hope you're right about the show meaning labour within 72 hours! Last night had some brown mucus and got really excited then severe period backache in the night but now no signs at all!

I reached the stage last night where I just blew my top at people asking if any news. I swore I wouldn't be like that and would be happy people care but DH mum keeps ringing and wanting to come round but I had her here for 3 hours on friday and we talk about the same things, lovely though she is. Then my mum left a few messages and sis in law rang but luckily she was just happy to talk to DH! As if I won't inform people when any development, grrrrr! Yes what a bitch I am turning into! :growlmad:

Sarah how are you this morning, did you get any signs through the night?

Good luck everyone again, lets see some November babies! xxx


----------



## Blah11

Jchihuahua said:


> :( :(. After getting to 39 weeks and avoiding the caesarean that I thought was inevitable as baby was breech for 10 weeks and finally turned at 37 and a half weeks much to everyone's surprise I was really excited about having a natural birth this time.
> 
> I just had a phone call from the hospital this morning to say that the obstetric cholestasis that I had in my last pregnancy has come back with a vengeance :(. I was diagnosed at 36 weeks last time and was really ill and itchy for ages but I thought I was okay this time. I have had had consultant led care and regular liver function and bile acid tests and they've all been normal but apparently the tests I had last Friday showed my levels were extremely elevated again so I have to go to hospital tomorrow to see my consultant and arrange induction for ASAP :(.

Sorry hun :hugs: atleast its not straight to section though.


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> :( :(. After getting to 39 weeks and avoiding the caesarean that I thought was inevitable as baby was breech for 10 weeks and finally turned at 37 and a half weeks much to everyone's surprise I was really excited about having a natural birth this time.
> 
> I just had a phone call from the hospital this morning to say that the obstetric cholestasis that I had in my last pregnancy has come back with a vengeance :(. I was diagnosed at 36 weeks last time and was really ill and itchy for ages but I thought I was okay this time. I have had had consultant led care and regular liver function and bile acid tests and they've all been normal but apparently the tests I had last Friday showed my levels were extremely elevated again so I have to go to hospital tomorrow to see my consultant and arrange induction for ASAP :(.
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: atleast its not straight to section though.Click to expand...

:hugs: , excuse me while i go :cry: i was hoping i might just get there before you, but at least they are taking good care of you


----------



## lynnikins

weenireeni said:


> update from me, something positive!
> 
> woke up at 5.15, moved leg and had a massive gush go down leg, rushed up, soaked all floors en route to toilet. shouted hubby to wake up. started doubting if it was waters as have had one false alarm before, and have a rubbish bladder at the moment!
> 
> called hospital and they said to go in, they checked and it was my waters woohoo! no proper contractions yet so am back at home, and then back tomo if nothing has started by then.
> 
> so excited and giddy, couldnt stop laughing at hospital, midwives thought i was barking!!
> 
> since getting home i have had my 'show', and when they checked me at hosp they saw my plug. so relieved to finally have some symptoms!
> 
> weirdly yesterday was first day in ages i DIDNT bounce on ball,take RLT etc! but i did have a coughing fit where i wee'd myself and i'm convinvced that helped!
> 
> good luck all other mummies to be!


best of luck, , how has this not happened to me ??? :dohh: i just have a very tough sack of waters i think caus surely something should have caused it to give way by now :coffee:


----------



## Blah11

i thought mine were about to go yesterday cos I was getting so much cervical pressure when he moved but nadda!


----------



## Vikadub

aley28 said:


> Having some contractions. I'm trying to time them but my son keeps distracting me. They're lasting about 30-45 seconds (hard to say for sure) and coming every, maybe, 5 or so minutes?
> 
> I can barely sit down... My legs get all jumpy until I *absolutely* have to get up. Getting up is a pain... :wacko: So just trying to keep pacing around the house.
> 
> I don't know what it is, but every time I have a contraction, I get a sharp pain in my left hip and it runs down my leg and I can't put any weight on that leg. I meant to ask my doctor about it yesterday but completely forgot. Pinched nerve or something? :shrug: Its only started happening in the past week or so. I don't enjoy it.

I have a pinched / trapped nerve or something - it's been happening for a couple of weeks now and it's gone all the way down to my heel so it hurts when I put my foot down - it's rather annoying!! :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> i thought mine were about to go yesterday cos I was getting so much cervical pressure when he moved but nadda!

I know ive had this a few times but No luck for me, they didnt go till near delivery with the boys either so i dont know why i think this time should be any different


----------



## Vikadub

Cherryhrf said:


> Day 3 overdue - Was very weepy yesterday, all day. I could have slept all day (which I didn't) then couldn't sleep a wink last night. A few cervix jabs but no BHs.
> 
> I have my sweep today, not looking forward to it but at least I'll know if something's happening.

Hope it goes well and starts something for you.. :flower::hugs:


----------



## Blah11

im starting to get a bit tetchy about leaving the house. On one hand it stops me sitting at home waiting but on the other, im terrified of going into full blown labour and waters breaking whilst in a shop! I'd be mortified.


----------



## Ol1vertwist

Grace has arrived :). On 28th at 17.54 after what felt like a 3 day labour. Had a spinal block and forceps for last bit but she made it out. Home yesterday and she didn't sleep till 5 am but has now been sleeping for 5 hours so having a lie in. She is adorable.


----------



## marie1112

Good luck weenireeni! :flower: Is this your first baby?

Congratulations Ol1vertwist!! :)

I keep expecting to wake up and see that like 10 of you have gone into labor at the same time, lol. :haha: OH used to ask me everytime I rolled over or got up to pee if I was okay, but he's stopped for a couple weeks now, haha. However, his snoring has gotten horrendous, so I have to poke him a few times during the night to get him to stop, and he always sits up when I do and asks me what's wrong, thinking I'm in labor, lol. :rofl: I'm like "No, you're snoring, stop!" LOL

I got more intense cramps last night. They were like all the way around from my mid/lower back across my upper abdomen. However, as I'm now up with awful reflux, and we had leftover pizza last night, I'm convinced it's been indigestion all along. :dohh: Sooo if anyone wants cramps that just hurt you and don't actually do anything labor-wise, eat some pepperoni pizza, yay! Yeah, I'm so NOT eating that again for a LONG time. 

My SIL predicted I'd go into labor on or before the 28th. WRONG. She sent me a message on FB yesterday asking "How are you feeling??". :dohh: I'm like "No signs, sorry. She's still in there. I'll tell you when something happens.". Hopefully I'll start having some real signs soon though! :shrug:


----------



## Vikadub

Weenireeni - how very exciting!! :thumbup::flower::hugs: Hope it all goes well! :) 

Jchihuahua - I hope it happens the way you want it to - even though you're being induced. :hugs::flower::hugs:

And to all you overdue babies - come alooooong!!! 
:flow::flow::flow::dust::flow::flow::flow:

As for me I have really nasty heartburn, a trapped nerve and some BH with a few pains but I'm really happy because the schools are on strike today so I have my little man off with me today woop.. :D I had to take some pictures of him last night so the nanny's can have an up to date picture of him for Christmas.. Which I was going to add - but I don't know how to do it. Meh.


----------



## mummydeb

congratualtaions to the new mummy and good luck to the others on the way to the hospital good luck lyn hope they sweep you.

well last night i had pains it started in my tail bone and worked its way round and the top of my bump really hurt, this when on for a few hours so i got in the bath and it helped a little after that i kept getting braxton hicks for a few hours, woke at 4am to one and few today, not sure what that was all about cause im still pregnant :haha: 
only thing is i dont no what it feels to go into labour naturally with dd i went to hospital to be induced but was already 3cm so they just popped my waters and 2hrs later she was here so no idea what the build up feels like so now every twinge im wondering if this is the start


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> im starting to get a bit tetchy about leaving the house. On one hand it stops me sitting at home waiting but on the other, im terrified of going into full blown labour and waters breaking whilst in a shop! I'd be mortified.

i know i dont like doing the nursery run in case my waters go halfway there or halfway back or even worse while im there :O but needs must, its ok when we have the car and i have a bag with a change of clothes but not when im out with the boys and pushchair its too risky lol


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Ol1vertwist!! :D :flower: :flow::flow::flow:


----------



## Blah11

Ol1vertwist said:


> Grace has arrived :). On 28th at 17.54 after what felt like a 3 day labour. Had a spinal block and forceps for last bit but she made it out. Home yesterday and she didn't sleep till 5 am but has now been sleeping for 5 hours so having a lie in. She is adorable.

:cloud9: congrats


----------



## Blah11

lynnikins said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> im starting to get a bit tetchy about leaving the house. On one hand it stops me sitting at home waiting but on the other, im terrified of going into full blown labour and waters breaking whilst in a shop! I'd be mortified.
> 
> i know i dont like doing the nursery run in case my waters go halfway there or halfway back or even worse while im there :O but needs must, its ok when we have the car and i have a bag with a change of clothes but not when im out with the boys and pushchair its too risky lolClick to expand...

yeah my mum is like 'i dont want to sound OTT but are you taking a change of pants and jeans?' hahah


----------



## mammy to be

i am 33 weeks and having all the aches and pains already but dont know if thats is due 2 a previous c-section and the pressure its having on the scared tissue. i have told the midwife and have been checked over but they keep assuring me everything is ok :( even though i am sometimes doubled up in pain :/ 
have anyone else who have had a previous section experienced anything like this on their new pregnancy? :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Olvertwist :)

Well 2 really strange things have happened now in 2 days...yesterday my son got a snowglobe down off a shelf and put it on the table..seconds later it had burst...water and glitter everywhere, today i was making a cup of tea and the mug literally broke in half perfectly!..tea everywhere so tomorrow maybe my waters will break..just hopefully at home??!


----------



## jellybeansmum

30mummyof1 said:


> Congrats Olvertwist :)
> 
> Well 2 really strange things have happened now in 2 days...yesterday my son got a snowglobe down off a shelf and put it on the table..seconds later it had burst...water and glitter everywhere, today i was making a cup of tea and the mug literally broke in half perfectly!..tea everywhere so tomorrow maybe my waters will break..just hopefully at home??!

i LOVE that!!! yes yes yes! they come in threes and that is definately a sign!!!


----------



## lynnikins

well TMI but still having clearouts with every trip to the bathroom so hopefully something is on the way its very odd for me seeing how im on iron supplements


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I have the cleaning bug, just dusted, hoovered everywhere, bleeched everywhere including floors, front porch and door! bleeched the bathroom, combed the cat, and now washing all Izzys sheets..... wat is wrong with me haha


----------



## Blah11

I just lost a big bit of plug so I checked my cervix and I think its softer and more open than yday so fingers crossed something is happening so my sweep might be more successful tomorrow (or give me a baby by then!)


----------



## Shortcake01

I've been for BM 3 times today which is most unusual. I've done all the ironing, just about to do an online shop and then gonna get bouncing on the ball again. xxx


----------



## Blah11

Yay Lynn! I thought he'd have been here by now, hope this is it for you!


----------



## lynnikins

nesting lol, the toys on the floor are bugging me i have a friend coming over to mind the boys while i go to the MW which is great caus it means i'll be able to actually talk to her about things


----------



## Blah11

I'm still not nesting lol my livibgroom is a mess. It's pointless tidying anyway, amelie is a wee hurricane.


----------



## Jchihuahua

lynnikins said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jchihuahua said:
> 
> 
> :( :(. After getting to 39 weeks and avoiding the caesarean that I thought was inevitable as baby was breech for 10 weeks and finally turned at 37 and a half weeks much to everyone's surprise I was really excited about having a natural birth this time.
> 
> I just had a phone call from the hospital this morning to say that the obstetric cholestasis that I had in my last pregnancy has come back with a vengeance :(. I was diagnosed at 36 weeks last time and was really ill and itchy for ages but I thought I was okay this time. I have had had consultant led care and regular liver function and bile acid tests and they've all been normal but apparently the tests I had last Friday showed my levels were extremely elevated again so I have to go to hospital tomorrow to see my consultant and arrange induction for ASAP :(.
> 
> Sorry hun :hugs: atleast its not straight to section though.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: , excuse me while i go :cry: i was hoping i might just get there before you, but at least they are taking good care of youClick to expand...

My induction was horrendous last time, it absolutely traumatised me for months afterwards, so I was desperate to avoid it again and have a chance at giving birth naturally :(. I was so happy that I thought I'd avoided the dreaded OC this time. I'm also so worried now every day he's in there now I know the cholestasis is back :(.


----------



## Jchihuahua

Ol1vertwist said:


> Grace has arrived :). On 28th at 17.54 after what felt like a 3 day labour. Had a spinal block and forceps for last bit but she made it out. Home yesterday and she didn't sleep till 5 am but has now been sleeping for 5 hours so having a lie in. She is adorable.

Huge congrats :) :hugs:.


----------



## Cherryhrf

Have had my midwife and sweep. Baby is engaged but my external cervix is 2cm (which they would expect with someone who's given birth before) but my internal cervix is 'jammed shut' is how she put it. She had a wiggle and got some show. Baby didn't like the sweep and her heart rate went through the roof. Now i've got to keep on walking and try to get some contractions going. Have another sweep booked for Friday afternoon. Looks like I've got another while to go yet :(

Have a hospital appointment on Monday for an induction date :cry:


----------



## Rhiana79

40 + 3 today. Just been for my sweep, MW said I'm 1cm and my cervix is thin. 

She doesn't think it'll be long now :)


----------



## weenireeni

congrats ol1vertwist! glad all is ok!

i've had the odd contraction but nothing painful so think baby is holding on till tomo. this is my first so all a bit new at knowing what each twinge means! its nice to know that if nothing happens todayit will get kick started tomo! hospital said to do some walking but i darent leave the house as am still leaking now and again! nice! 

chin up girls, i had literally no symptoms pre waters breaking this morn - no plug or show etc, so things can happen fast (ish). and i havent had the nesting feeling, done no cleaning etc, so dont stress yourselves out. 

xxx


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> I just lost a big bit of plug so I checked my cervix and I think its softer and more open than yday so fingers crossed something is happening so my sweep might be more successful tomorrow (or give me a baby by then!)

fingers crossed hun


----------



## lynnikins

yeah you might not have had any signs but the ones ive had i got with ds1 and he ended up 13 days over due and dragged out with ventouse in the end lol, i have history of being overdue and not just by a little bit as does my mother and sister so reality is that this one is in there for the long haul


----------



## weenireeni

lynnikins, hope you odnt go that overdue :(

i had predicted 16th dec as my due date, so was prepared to be overdue! 

as just trying to reassure people that no symptoms can still mean not going overdue x


----------



## aley28

I'm so bummed. I'm going to have a December baby. Just another one of those dates that I didn't think I'd make it to. Got past 37 weeks, got past 38 weeks, got past Thanksgiving, Black Friday and Thanksgiving weekend, my sweep was a fail and now I'm going to still be pregnant in December almost certainly. Being pregnant during every month of 2011... cheers. :wacko: Almost willing to bet that I end up getting induced next week. I wonder if just getting my waters broken would be the kick start I need. :shrug:

Did some nipple stimulation for about half hour last night until I fell asleep. Got one contraction out of it. Useless. :shrug:

My husband has a cough and as soon as he lays flat he starts coughing. So instead of being thoughtful and grabbing some extra stupid pillows to prop himself up, he coughed all night long. I was awake every 1.5 hours or so. Once he stopped coughing, he started snoring really loudly. I remember waking up at one point and saying rather loudly, "Aw, c'mon, what the FUCK is wrong with you?!" :haha: He was snoring too soundly to hear though apparently, because he just kept right on snoring. :dohh: Kind of tired and a little grouchy today... gonna make sure he gets his butt to the doctor, because I need some sleep and this is driving me nuts!

I'm noticing a BH pattern change. They used to just come in the late evening. Then they started coming all evening, every day. Then most of the afternoon as well. Now they start pretty much as soon as I get up and go for most of the day. Irregular, non-painful, and annoying! Wish they'd turn into something.

Other than a handful of BHs, nothing today yet. I'm never going to go into labor, I'm just going to pre-labor my way to 10cms dilated and then he's going to fall out. :dohh:


----------



## cantwaitforu

I woke up in the middle of the night and had pretty bad period pains - yay! My first symptom of SOMETHING! LOL 

They went away though. 

Going for my first sweep next week, as my doctor will only let me go 7 days overdue.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

aley28 - Due date buddy! :) ..there was always a little bit of hope that i'd have a november baby but can't see it happening now :haha: I want some signs :( 
x x x


----------



## aley28

Haha. I've had soooo many signs for soooo long now, I thought a December baby was an impossibility! *sigh*

Hrm... these BHs are giving me a very full/pressured feeling in the lower half of my bump. That's new. :shrug:


----------



## Kassy

Hopefully this will help some of you ladies asking questions. I called my midwife today after i had a massive increase in brown discharge and when my contractions had gone from 11mins apart to 8mins apart. She said that it sounds like i'm having my show and that hopefully Phoebe should be here soon. She did say though that i should ignore the crampyness the best i can for the moment and just try and carry on as normal until contractions are 3-5mins apart or unless my waters break.​


----------



## xAmberLFCx

My BH can take my breath away sometimes but i don't feel any pain :( Bring on the PAIN! :haha: Just gunna have to look forward to my sweep on tuesday... :| lol x


----------



## aley28

Good luck, Kassy!!


----------



## aley28

xAmberLFCx said:


> My BH can take my breath away sometimes but i don't feel any pain :( Bring on the PAIN! :haha: Just gunna have to look forward to my sweep on tuesday... :| lol x

:rofl:

I want to see bloody discharge/bloody show, get some diarrhea, and get some real pain that comes regularly and makes me double over!

The only time in my life that I'll want ANY of those things... :haha:


----------



## daydreamerx

Ive had no signs whatsoever - not even felt any BHs yet! 

Think he's going to be in there quite a lot longer:dohh:


----------



## lynnikins

:happydance: yay i get a sweep next wed when i'll be 40+1 if baby hasnt shown up beforehand, lovely nice MW today booked it all in for me and they are coming to my house to do it as well. Fingers crossed for you Aley that something happens before midnight that doesnt stop


----------



## xAmberLFCx

LOL! I want all those nasty things too Aley!!!! bring it on!! Ive got slight back ache but that could just be coz im sat like a numpty :rofl: x x x 

Yay for ur sweep Lynnikins!!! x


----------



## Sarah24

Sweep yesterday, promising signs now BUGGER ALL!! I'm running out of things to do to stay busy. How's everyone overdue dealing with the frustration???


----------



## lynnikins

ive had a sore back all afternoon, i bet its not related to anything but poor posture though lol


----------



## lynnikins

Sarah24 said:


> Sweep yesterday, promising signs now BUGGER ALL!! I'm running out of things to do to stay busy. How's everyone overdue dealing with the frustration???

with my last 2 pregnancies i found screaming into pillows then taking long walks alone helped


----------



## aley28

Yay, Lynne! Hope you don't get to the sweep, though! :thumbup:

I've got a sudden onset of extreme nausea that gets worse when I have a BH. Fairly certain my breakfast isn't going to stay down much longer. :sick:

I'm having a LOT of BHs this morning. Kind of unusual. Maybe they'll lead to something here soon. :wacko:


----------



## Belle25

Sarah24 said:


> Sweep yesterday, promising signs now BUGGER ALL!! I'm running out of things to do to stay busy. How's everyone overdue dealing with the frustration???

Keeping busy helps loads. Hope baby comes soon :flower:
xx


----------



## Belle25

Had a bloody show tonight following the sweep this morning. Hope its not false hope!

xx


----------



## lynnikins

fingers crossed belle


----------



## marie1112

All you ladies getting sweeps are lucky, as my MW hasn't offered to do one. I know they don't always work, but it'd be nice to _feel_ like something was speeding the process along. Maybe if they actually check my cervix next week for the first time, I'll feel better... if I've progressed any, haha. 

Went back to sleep last night and OH went right ahead snoring. I poked him a couple of times, and he still couldn't stop. He was on his side, so I don't know what was causing it. I finally just put in ear plugs. :roll:

Once again, :dust: to all the overdue ladies! I just hope my little girl come before Christmas!! :xmas22: lol :rofl:


----------



## Belle25

lynnikins said:


> fingers crossed belle

You too hun. Hope your baby shows up soon. Its great you have a sweep booked if baby doesn't show in the next few days :thumbup:
xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Belle, hope its the start of things :) x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i have the worst heartburn ever! i burped and was nearly sick it hurt that much! felt like i just breathed fire!!! :'(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Had a few crampy niggley pains clearing up the toys earler but now i am resting nothing again..:grr: so frustrating :(


----------



## Mummys2be

Still no signs for me either! Thought something was starting on Monday but NOTHING! I am not seeing my MW untill next Thursday and go knows what to expect ill be 40+3 by then and i dont think i get offered a sweep until im 41 weeks, i am convinced that i am going to be induced now, had no show, no plug, no waters NOTHING! so i am just going to stop symtom watching and chill the hell out! lol


----------



## Blah11

Nothing for me today. Done a good 3 hours browsing shops so hopefully it might set things off.


----------



## princess_bump

massive congratulations ol1vertwist :D

hope it's not too much longer kassy :hugs:

lynne, great news about your sweep, hopefully this baba will be different from his brother's and fancy coming earlier xx

blah, that is great hon, plus sweep tomorrow, hopefully he wont keep you waiting much longer xx

well, i had an eventful mw trip today, firstly she offered sweep and was bloody brilliant! she couldn't do it, but she can feel my cervix's and certainly wasn't gentle :lol: and i've been cramping on and off all afternoon, started with some plug loss and she did say there's still plenty of time, so fingers crossed! then she couldn't find roo's heart beat :( my beautiful, lovely diva is rather happy on her side and could hardly be found, cue a super panicked mummy who has spent most of today crying, a grab the doctor and the scanner moment and all fine! 

she truly is in an even more awkard position than her back to back big sister :dohh: my mum reckons the shock of it all will probably start things off! can't wait for these cuddles now!


----------



## lynnikins

well alot more eventful than my MW appointment then hope something starts for you OD ladies soon


----------



## aley28

I think the shooting pain down my leg is sciatica. My leg keeps giving out under me. As soon as I feel a contraction or cramp starting, I just pull my left leg up and stand on my right leg, because otherwise I think I'm apt to fall over.

I did throw up after my last post. I still feel miserable. A hot shower didn't do anything except make me tired. Been to the toilet several more times to dry heave, but have only thrown up the once... so far. Scared to eat in case it just comes back up. :wacko:

Still losing massive globs of plug. And no bloody show yet. Seriously - how much plug IS there?! :sick:

Getting some contractions now and a lot of cramping. I want to get up and walk around to see if I can get it to turn into something, but my leg keeps giving out and my pelvis hurts and my son keeps latching on to my leg and tripping me, so I'm just going to sit here for a while. Suddenly quite weepy again... on the verge of tears right now for absolutely no reason. :shrug:


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh has just told me he starts his training for his new job on the 12th dec! great! i did say to him i still might not have had baby by then, i don't really want you going to cambridge if thats the case! He seemed surprised it could be that long, men! I mean it could be 19th/20th even.
Going to try not to worry until closer to the time but thats hard for me!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep sounds like what happens to me Aley, not as bad in the day but i hope tonight is not like last night, i need some sleep! FX


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just had the best bath ever, lit some candles, put on some music and had a loooooong soak... i feel so mellowed out now lol


----------



## Blah11

sounds lovely tracie!

Aley i think you're in early labour (obv you are at 5cm but i dont think itll be long now). nausea is common in labour :D! I spewed after my waters broke with amelie, bleugh.

Carly, sounds scary but glad roo is a-ok. hope the cervix poking works!

I'm trying to convince OH to get a dominos. I'm kinda tired and cba making anything :( my SPD is playing up too but that'll be cos i walked quite a lot today :dohh: Amelie is fast asleep in bed so I can just chill out now and hope tonight is the night haha


----------



## lynnikins

Aley i hope this is labour for you hun


----------



## tmt

Ooh good luck with the sweep. 

Just had my due date appointment and she didn't even check my cervix or anything. I figured cause they checked last week they would again but I was clearly wrong, and now pissed off. Had :sex: this morning and a nice pedicure/foot massage yesterday so I'm hoping it brings things on. The pedicure lady massaged all the points to bring on labour. 

I really wanted my November baby and that clearly isn't going to happen.


----------



## Blah11

:happydance: Having tightenings! Felt round my bump and in my back too. Didn't last long at all, maybe 10 secs and not painful, just uncomfortable but its more than Ive had in WEEKS. Come on, I want an advent baby.


----------



## mummydeb

well iv had bh's all night again stomach aches from all this tightenings but not painfull just annoyingly uncomfortable. iv decided baby needs to stay inside cause after the pains i got last night i dont want to be in labour again :( freaking out a bit


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> :happydance: Having tightenings! Felt round my bump and in my back too. Didn't last long at all, maybe 10 secs and not painful, just uncomfortable but its more than Ive had in WEEKS. Come on, I want an advent baby.

fingers crossed for you hun


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had a clary sage bath, had a few bh's so see where they get me! :haha:


----------



## Sarah24

After baby is born, I'm never eating spicy food or pineapple again : |


----------



## Blah11

^ lol


I have another pineapple to cut up and eat too :( But its worth it if it might work (although I am aware that it prob wont LOL) I had a curry last night which did nothing.
Still getting BHs :) and some stabby cervix pains again.


----------



## aley28

Sounds promising, blah!! I hope it leads to something tonight! You could still have a November baby (right? Or is it past midnight over there? I'm honestly not sure how many time zones separate the US from the UK :rofl:)

Just had a glass of apple cider... its not sitting very well. I should have just stuck with bread and water. :wacko: My son keeps rocking my recliner back and forth, which is REALLY not helping the nausea! :haha:

The BHs are still coming and going, but the cramping has mostly stopped. I'm going to get back to cleaning up around the house here in a minute to see if that gets things going again.

And, no joke, STILL losing massive globs of plug. At first it was exciting, then kind of fascinating, and now I'm just annoyed. :haha: :sick:


----------



## Sarah24

Well it's 9:15pm here so not long left of November : /


----------



## Blah11

all my tightenings are gone :cry:

Oh well, tomorrow here I come..


----------



## aley28

Sweeping the kitchen just gave me a backache. Might as well just lay here until I go into labor. Nothing else seems to be working to my advantage.

Sorry the tightenings stopped, blah :(


----------



## Blah11

its okay :hugs: I have my sweep tomorrow atleast so thats something to look 'forward' to LOL Just ate an entire pineapple too :blush:


----------



## aley28

I hope your sweep works! :thumbup:


----------



## caiis101

Sarah24 said:


> After baby is born, I'm never eating spicy food or pineapple again : |

Lol .. Same here. I still have more pineapple in my fridge that I keep eyeing and then going ehh I'll eat it tomorrow. Just kind of sick of it already. But OH keeps reminding its there. 

Nothing going on here ... Going to the Doctor tomorrow and hoping they tell me something encouraging. Tomorrow is December already :happydance: Can't believe it. But I still have that so close yet so far feeling going on.


----------



## Vikadub

I've had a few BH and a bit of cramping but I've come to the conclusion I'll have to wait till the 8th which is when I'm booked for a sweep, my son was late so I'm not expecting my baby girl will be a little early as I would have liked either now.. :'( I think I'm thinking if I don't think about it perhaps something will happen.. I think though I'm just clutching at straws!! :wacko:
Meh...
Damn this heartburn!!!


----------



## aley28

I am completely out of chores that aren't extremely involved/exhausting. Laundry, check. Sweeping, check. Organizing laundry room... check. Being up and moving around brings on the contractions a little, but there's simply nothing to do! I can only clean the same thing so many times in a week before it simply doesn't need done! Even my son's room is clean. His room is NEVER clean.

I don't know what to do now. Totally restless. I wish my waters would JUST BREAK already! :wacko:


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Ummm..... I THINK my waters may have gone?!?! I just woke up and my pj bottoms are really wet..I just had a smell and can't smell anything (incase of wee lol) and I'm not having any pains at all? I might stick a pad on and see of anything else turns up or shall I call the hosp now?! Help ladies lol xxx


----------



## aley28

I'd head in and see what the hospital has to say. :thumbup:

So jealous! :rofl:


----------



## xAmberLFCx

I wiped and there was slight but of blood too! I'm scared there gunna say sorry u just pissed urself :rofl:


----------



## aley28

:rofl: :rofl: Well, you could always give it about an hour and see if you soak a pad and then go in.

I'm sure they'd be nice about it if you did just pee yourself... Rather doubt you'd be the first one. :haha: (Though how embarrassing would that be?!)


----------



## xAmberLFCx

Haha well I just called the hosp and the lady said to keep an eye on it for the next hour and if there is anymore leakage I will have to go in! Fingers crossed!!! X


----------



## aley28

Oohhh, good luck! Keep us posted :thumbup:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

dont talk about pee... if i have to pee one more time i may cry! i went to bed at 11, and iv got up 4 times for a pee already. My Poor OH cant get sleep because i cant sit still, so i got up so he can sleep. 

I think baby has engaged a hell of alot more. I had a very sharp pain last night, was very sore and uncomfortable and my pubic bone swelled up aswell :( now all i do is pee!


----------



## caiis101

xAmberLFCx said:


> Haha well I just called the hosp and the lady said to keep an eye on it for the next hour and if there is anymore leakage I will have to go in! Fingers crossed!!! X


Good Luck!! This could be it!!


----------



## aley28

Tracie - lol! I feel your pain. I've gone pee at least 10 times this evening. I only get up once or twice at night, but during the day, its practically a constant need.

Lots of cramps and a few contractions this evening, but nothing too exciting. The snow is starting to come down. I was just reading that dramatic changes in weather *can* cause labor. So... um... here's to hoping, I guess :haha:

Think I might break out my breast pump and use that to do nipple stimulation tonight. Maybe I'm not doing it right with my hands. :shrug:


----------



## princess_bump

Oooo lots of luck amber, certainly sounds like waters :)

Aley, I really hope it's not long for you, you sound so close :)

Tracie; hope you manage some sleep hon, I too am feeling restless tonight xx


----------



## aley28

I'm hoping tonight is the night! (Though to be fair, I've hoped that every night for the past 2 weeks. :haha:)


----------



## marie1112

Some of you sound very close to labor! Good luck! :flower:

Has anyone else gotten horrible swelling in your feet? I had it a few weeks ago, but corrected it by sleeping with my feet on a couple of pillows at night. However, now within a few hours of getting up, they are puffed up again. It feels sooooo uncomfortable. They look awful. OH has been giving me foot massages, but it isn't helping much. I tried soaking my feet too and keeping them elevated when I'm sitting, but nothing is working. So irritating. Also, my stomach has been making bizzare sounds for the last 30 minutes. It's freaking me out a little bit. :shock: :rofl: On that note.... I think it's time I went to bed! :sleep: :haha:


----------



## Blah11

Wah another day still pregnant and waking up not in labour.

Good luck amber :hugs:


----------



## princess_bump

Well i think my poke **might** have done something :rofl: well it is something i suppose :lol: had period type pains since yesterday, last night they were there when went to bed, and was up a couple of hours in the night with a dull ache. 

This morning they are feeling stronger and more plug gone - this is the most 'somethings' i've had yet! going to get on cleaning and keeping busy and hoping i'll go spontaneously in the next 4 days!


----------



## Blah11

Woohoo carly!

I hope she can do one on me. I can't even reach my cervix this morning but my hands are also swollen so hopefully her skinny fingers can get in and give it a really good sweep.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well that was the best night sleep in ages, finally! needed it though :)
Now come on baby!

Seeing midiwfe later and then ds has his swimming lesson this afternoon, another week of squeezing myself in a swimming costume, urrghh!


----------



## princess_bump

30mummyof1 - hope you have a good day, a good night sleep is always good, lots of energy for labour :D:D

blah, lots of luck today sweetie, i'm so glad the mw wasn't gentle even without the sweep :lol:


----------



## lynnikins

good luck with the sweep blah

i think i have convinced myself im having contractions in the night which are waking me up, had an achy back off and on all night but no signs of anything else dammit i want my baby


----------



## Vikadub

High hopes for some of you ladies today. :flower::flower::flower:

Hope the sweep goes well Blah!! :thumbup::flower:

Do you always get some kind of show / plug with a sweep? I went over with my son 5 years ago and I don't recall any labour signs shows or anything I just woke up in labour at 7 am and then had him at 7.06 am the next morning...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck with the sweep Blah x


----------



## Shortcake01

Blah I'm keeping my fingers crossed your sweep works! Aley surely today is the day for you hun, again fingers all crossed.

I have no signs whatsoever now, 5 days overdue and nada! I've also run out of chores to do, just hoovered and emptied dishwasher, might clean bathroom again later although my house has never looked as good! Labour dust to all, eventually it has to work xxx


----------



## Cherryhrf

Day 4 overdue - Nothing after my attempted sweep yesterday :( Always thought she would be born on the 1st Dec but looks like that's not gonna happen now.

Can't believe I am now looking forward to an Induction date, I was so against it when first pregnant and was going to refuse one! I just want a date when this pregnancy will be over and I can focus on the baby, Boys and Xmas.


----------



## lynnikins

i know that feeling Cherry , as much as i want my homebirth im starting to want this pregnancy done with more


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Eugh... managed to go back to sleep at 6am! now i feel like a 18 wheeler ran me over!

Going to pick up my tree lights and make scones today! maybe even raid sainsburys for donuts! need something to take my mid off the dull ache on my pubic bone that little miss left when she nose dived into my pelvis last night


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

On a good note... im gunna have a baby this month.... sorry to you ladies who didnt want a december baby lol... i didnt get a choice, but i defo wont have a jan baby :D


----------



## Blah11

Same here Lyn. The idea of being pregnant for another week+ is depressing. My SPD is really got a lot worse in the last few days too and the daily monitoring in hospital etc is just going to be too much of a pain as I don't drive and have amelie. If it comes down to that and I'm still pregnant this time next week i think I'm just going to go with an induction :cry:


----------



## princess_bump

lynne, blah :hugs: am staying so positive for you guys getting your home births :hugs:

tracie, it's very exciting having a baby this month!! i always expected to have a December baby considering being due to late on in November, plus Maddi should of been a June baby and was a July one! xx


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> Same here Lyn. The idea of being pregnant for another week+ is depressing. My SPD is really got a lot worse in the last few days too and the daily monitoring in hospital etc is just going to be too much of a pain as I don't drive and have amelie. If it comes down to that and I'm still pregnant this time next week i think I'm just going to go with an induction :cry:

:hugs: Big hugs hunni.
I just cant see how im gonna cope with nursery runs next week esp if the weather is bad i wont be safe with my SPD + pushchair walking up that hill and back twice on monday and tuesday, hoping it doesnt rain tomorrow or if it does that baby is on its way so Mike can take the day off and take Nate to nursery :thumbup:
if i get to the point of monitoring its not too bad the bus stops right outside then the other end of the route is the hospital front door but id need to sort out care for EJ and Nate for during those appointments and its an 45 min bus ride each way


----------



## Sarah24

Has anyone here been induced before? Is it really as bad as everyone makes out? Seems so negative : /


----------



## leahsmummy443

Hi ladies, hope u don't mind me jumping in... Have been reading this thread for a couple of weeks and feel I should contribute now!! :) I'm 'due' on sat but have had no signs whatsoever!!! Had the midwife yesterday and she said baby is very low and she could only feel her shoulders! Lol. And she said if I am still going next wed do I want a sweep (I will be 40+4) but I said I would like I see how I'm feeling then as I'm feeling ok at the mo, only thing is my back, think it's sciatica, when I get up from sitting, even only or short time, it's agony an takes me 10 mins to stand up straight!! But apart from that and usual tiredness and struggling to bend, put socks on etc I don't feel too bad... Might be completely fed up by next wed tho so will see. Obv don't really want to be induced so will prob end up having the sweep... But hopefully she will be here before that anyway!! Lol. But I have had no signs, no show or plug as far as I can tell, sometimes have a little bit of yellowy blobby stuff, sorry tmi, but only a small bit so don't know if that's plug or just normal extra discharge :/ 

Sorry gone on a bit now, anyway I just keep tellig myself, the most I have left to wait is about 2 weeks max.. I've managed 40 so this should be a doodle :) 

Good luck to all u ladies today x


----------



## lynnikins

Sarah24 said:


> Has anyone here been induced before? Is it really as bad as everyone makes out? Seems so negative : /

Yes i was induced ( while in early labour ) with ds2, it wasnt bad at all had the gel, some monitoring and then they left me to it lol ( how i like it but they were busy busy busy i bet if i was a first time mum id have had more attention ) they checked me when i asked and i got monitored again transfered rooms and delivered nice and quick with no problems.

The thing with induction is that it doesnt always go so easy esp for first time mums and often leads to having stronger pain meds ( i coped with gas and air and my tens machine but i had done it before too) and that can lead to other interventions such as a pitocin drip or AROM ( them breaking your waters ) basicly from the time they "induce" you are on the clock and have a limit of how long they will let you go in slow labour or till baby is born and will push for Pitocin drips which require you to be on the bed which IMO hurts more which can lead to epidurals which are proven to lead to baby being in a bad position for birth which can make it harder to deliver leading to greater numbers of c-sections.
basicly an induction signs you up for a whole lot of risks that often result in emotional trauma to the mother and birth trauma to the baby when things arent handled correctly , of course Induction has its place but IMO is far to widely used just because a woman has gone "overdue" or past a date that could be 7-10days out anyway


----------



## Blah11

Had my sweep, I'm totally effaced, 3cm and easily stretched to 5 :shock: no appointments made cos ages that sure il have him soon.


----------



## esmemuppet

Blah, that sounds v promising! Good luck!

At my midwife appt yesterday head still not engaged at all. Been having diarrhoea, bra ton hicks and period cramps and slowly losing my plug...any chance at all I'll have her by my due date next Friday??? First time mummy and starting to think I'll go over! Keep walking, bouncing and lots of RLT!

Good luck to all!


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> Had my sweep, I'm totally effaced, 3cm and easily stretched to 5 :shock: no appointments made cos ages that sure il have him soon.

that sounds really promising now to just get those contractions started and you will be off and away


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> Had my sweep, I'm totally effaced, 3cm and easily stretched to 5 :shock: no appointments made cos ages that sure il have him soon.

i swear he's just going to pop out without you even knowing :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Gah that'd be nice!


----------



## lynnikins

Blah, wouldnt it just lol one of the mums doing nursery pickup commented that bubs was all low today lol


----------



## Blah11

Lynn I reckon you're doing an aley and are like 9cm :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

i cant reach enough i know im not fully effaced but i reckon im about 2cm lol , the little beggar though has his head down low in front of my cervix rather than sat square ontop of it just like EJ did


----------



## 30mummyof1

Back from midwife, everything is all well and she's booked a s&s for me for next thursday - although hope i don't make it!
Sounds very promising blah, come on baby :)


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> Back from midwife, everything is all well and she's booked a s&s for me for next thursday - although hope i don't make it!
> Sounds very promising blah, come on baby :)

well i hope neither of us see next thursday still pregnant hun, :hugs:
im gonna dig out my pump and get my ball fully inflated im getting some lovely cramps and pressure pains and BH sat here but when im on the chair not the ball then im prone to slouching which is naught lol i want babys head nicely pressing directly on that cervix to get it going


----------



## cherryglitter

ladies who have had sweeps and have been effaced/dilated. 
did they hurt? when i had my sweep it hurt like hell because i just wasn't ready to go into labour at all. 

i'm just building up knowledge should i need one again!!


----------



## Blah11

I literally didn't feel a thing cherry! Couldn't believe she was touching his head.


----------



## cherryglitter

ahh. i was so not ready! she said my cervix was like a tube still and she could get a fingertip in :haha: lovely.


----------



## Vikadub

Some promising sounding stuff ladies! :dust: 
I would love so much to be getting on with things to keep me on the move but this flippin trapped nerve in my foot makes it's almost impossible.. :'( Grrr.


----------



## Belle25

Well us overdue ladies are now having December babies!

Hope everyones doing ok. 
xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

anyone want a scone? me and OH just made some :D


----------



## lynnikins

mmm yes please i was thinking of making some earlier when you said you were going to, im gonna have to statisfy myself with some buttery toast lol


----------



## Belle25

Tracie87 said:


> anyone want a scone? me and OH just made some :D

Hmm with jam and cream!

Yes please!!
xx


----------



## marie1112

Blah - Glad the sweep went well and things are progressing for you! That's gotta be encouraging. :flower:

Where's Aley? No posts from her yet this morning?? Maybe she went into labor last night after all?! Hmmm

No signs for me at all this morning. My due date is tomorrow, after which I will officially be joining you overdue ladies. :sad1: :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yes jam and cream... just tasted one... omg they are amazing... so helps having a chef as a OH... i measure it out he mixes and cooks them... yuuuuum now to do my tree! yay


----------



## lynnikins

I havent seen any posts from her today


----------



## Blah11

Oo I hope aley is!


----------



## lynnikins

she deserves to be she started this thread back on the 10th November


----------



## aley28

:haha:

Still here, ladies! Slow start for me this morning. I got maybe 2-3 hours of sleep last night, most of it in 5-10 minute chunks. I'm a grouchy cow this morning. :haha:

I kept waking up last night thinking I was in labor. No idea why, as I don't remember having a single contraction. At one point, I got up because my legs were restless, so I decided to have a pee break even though I didn't really feel I needed it and I peed so much I thought my waters had broke. :dohh: Don't think they did, though, as it stopped just as I was getting excited and hasn't happened again since and that was about 4 hours ago.

When I was actually managing to sleep, DH would start having coughing fits. His choices are: doctor today or couch tonight. After laying there with him for 9 hours, he decided it would be a good idea to "accidentally" poke me with his toe when he heard DS was awake this morning. I cussed at him and he pretended he was still asleep... I should castrate him when he wakes up. :growlmad:

The induction thing you guys were talking about. :haha: It is funny. When I got pregnant, I was determined to do this all naturally. As the end got nearer, I was even more determined, ESPECIALLY when I was told I was already dilated to a 4. I really figured that was it and I wouldn't even have to worry about induction. Now I sit here and after almost 3 weeks of pre-labor, I don't really care how this baby gets out, I just want him out. Induction, natural... I don't care. Can SOMEBODY just put me into active labor?! I was even daydreaming about breaking my own waters last night before bed!! :rofl: Don't worry, I would never. I'm just getting desperate. :wacko:


----------



## aley28

My MIL's FB status: "time is close now and I so excited to meet you, to have your little hand wrap around my finger, to kiss your toes, to smell you, everyone knows nothing smells better than a little baby."

I hope when she goes to kiss his toes, he kicks her in the teeth. :growlmad: As though I'm not feeling grouchy enough about still being pregnant, she has to go and put THAT on Facebook?! Be excited in silence please, you stupid cow! Her horrible grammar aside, none of that is true... when Ethan was born, she told me almost every day how much she hated newborns because they were so boring. She's more excited about the aspect of more Grandson#1 time than she is about the arrival of grandson #2.

Hmmph. lol. I should just go back to bed. :haha:


----------



## caiis101

Aley, I think your baby boy is just wanting to make good on his due date! 

I had a dream last night that I had to have a c-section in my doctors office! Really wierd. Did not sleep well last night either. Woke up sick this morning, have not been able to keep a thing down :nope:

Sooo over being sick. I have been sick from the beg. of this preg. Left a message for the doctor this morning saying I couldn't keep a thing down, but I am seeing her at 2:45 anyway. Trying to stay positive this morning but its tough.


----------



## 30mummyof1

i survived the swimming pool, waters still intact! The other ladies told me they don't want to see me next week (in the nicest possible way!) 

Got some reiki booked in for tonight, don't really know what to expect except my friend used it to get her self into labour when she was expecting twins so as not to be induced and it worked so we'll see hey..!


----------



## lynnikins

been sat on my ball for over an hour now and my tailbone hurts, owwie


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

What do they test for at 36 week bloods appart from iron levels??????


----------



## Shortcake01

lynnikins said:


> been sat on my ball for over an hour now and my tailbone hurts, owwie

Me too, when I get up I'm in more pain than when I sat down! Hope it works xxx


----------



## LiftandRun

I had regular doc appt yesterday. Not due til Dec 16th but while I was on the fetal monitor I started having contractions at 15min apart and then 8min apart. I was 2cm dilated and about 75% effaced. 

Continued having contractions throughout the evening but slept really well at night (lots of baby dreams). Woke up this morning with some discharge. Having mild period like cramping, some backaches, and my pubic bone feels like someone hit it with a hammer. Contractions have been constant between 8-15min since yesterday. They are relatively minor in intensity though. The Braxton hicks contractions I had earlier in my pregnancy were much stronger.


----------



## aley28

I think I'm not having a baby... I just have a womb full of mucus plug. The movement isn't movement, its the plug being jiggled around. Can't explain the heartbeat... or the ultrasounds. But. Seriously. Three solid days of losing plug now, and not just little pieces of it. Enormous globs. There was just a chunk about half the size of my palm in the toilet when I went pee. And STILL no bloody show! WTF?

Nausea is back this morning... kind of wish I hadn't had that glass of milk now. I hate puking up milk. :dohh: No contractions or cramps, though.

Think I'm going to try shoveling off the porches. There's not a ton of snow, so its not strenuous, but it is something that'll keep me up and moving around for about half hour. Dunno what to do after that. I have to let my hair finish drying first though!

My husband claims he slept just fine last night, even though he was having coughing fits every 5 minutes. How is that even possible?! He's coughing so hard that *I* can't sleep, but he sleeps right through it?! He's not sure he wants to go to the doctor. :growlmad: If he isn't better by the time this baby comes, he's not holding the baby until he's better! Now is NOT a good time for him to be sick! :growlmad:


----------



## lynnikins

sounds like something could be starting to happen there hun but it could still be awhile


----------



## lynnikins

Shortcake01 said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> been sat on my ball for over an hour now and my tailbone hurts, owwie
> 
> Me too, when I get up I'm in more pain than when I sat down! Hope it works xxxClick to expand...

i know its a pest that isnt it


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Doesnt matter. i found out now :(


----------



## marie1112

Ahh, I got excited when you hadn't posted this morning Aley... hopefully soon! I want to go take a nap, but I got up early to let OH sleep, as my tossing and constant getting up to pee bugs him. However, I've given him at least 3-4 hours now of uninterrupted sleep, and I'd like him to WAKE UP so I can nap, haha. I just went through the bedroom to use the bathroom and wasn't all too quiet (blasting the water, shutting the door, etc.), but when I came out, he had just turned over and pulled the covers over his head. :dohh: :roll: :growlmad: TAKE THE HINT AND WAKE UP!!! AGh. Guess I'm a little grumpy, huh? :blush: :haha:


----------



## Jchihuahua

My induction is tomorrow morning. Still disappointed that I won't get my natural birth but his safety is the most important thing.


----------



## marie1112

Jchihuahua said:


> My induction is tomorrow morning. Still disappointed that I won't get my natural birth but his safety is the most important thing.

Good luck!! Keep us updated! :flower:


----------



## aley28

:haha: Marie, that's how I woke my husband up this morning. Got through the shower and didn't have any clothes in my bathroom, so I threw the door open (it hit the door stop), yanked my drawers open, gathered my clothes, turned on the closet light (usually I'd use my phone as a flashlight) and scolded the dog to leave the bedroom in a non-whisper. My DH got the point preeettty quick. "What is wrong with you?!" :devil: He's currently in the shower so that he can go to the doctor's office, too... he evidently feels bad that his sickness is keeping me awake. :thumbup: Either that or he's just looking for a way to escape me for an hour or so. I really am a right grump this morning.

Anyway. Just threw up a little bit... and peed myself at the same time. :cry: Good thing I'd put pajamas back on after I decided my jeans were uncomfortable... so now I'm wearing the uncomfortable jeans... the only clean pant item in the house that fits me. Other than these, I have gym shorts. And with 3" of snow on the ground... I don't think so. :dohh:

One cramp so far this morning. Felt almost like a contraction, but not quite. Ah well... I've already resigned myself to going overdue and having to be induced. :wacko:


----------



## aley28

Jchihuahua said:


> My induction is tomorrow morning. Still disappointed that I won't get my natural birth but his safety is the most important thing.

:hugs: Sorry you didn't get your natural birth... but at least he'll be here safe and sound very soon! Can't wait to hear about it :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jchihuahua said:


> My induction is tomorrow morning. Still disappointed that I won't get my natural birth but his safety is the most important thing.

Goodluck tomorrow x, hope its speedy for you :)


----------



## aley28

Shoveling the front and back porch brought on some contractions, just from all the walking back and forth I think. :shrug: Nothing too exciting... they stopped when we came inside. :shrug:

Just before going out to shovel, I had a sudden, massive pain. I got all excited, thinking, "OMG, my first major contraction!!" and then, "Oh... I just have to poop. RIGHT NOW!" :dohh:

Still feeling nauseous. And a little hungry. My husband is getting McDonald's on his way home from the pharmacy with his medicine. :thumbup:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv got drs appointment tomorrow. My iron levels and platlet count are lower than they should be... :(


----------



## aley28

Tracie87 said:


> iv got drs appointment tomorrow. My iron levels and platlet count are lower than they should be... :(

What does that mean? I know the low iron levels is just anemia, but what does the low platelet count indicate?

Hope everything is okay! :hugs:


I'm having a few contractions... Think they're just BHs, though. I'm not going to get excited :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

from what i gather my body isnt replacing the blood its not using fast enough. I guess il find out tomorrow. could be medication i need to boost it, or transfusion in labour... who nos.


----------



## Blah11

Hope all goes okay tracie :)!

I've not had anything from my sweep so far :( I dunno how long they take to work? within 48hrs?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

kinda upset by it... iv got so far with no problems now this... i crapped myself when receptionist rang and requested i see the dr... even tho she did say dnt worry its nt an emergency i still paniced


----------



## aley28

I did some reading after I had that sweep on Monday... most of the internet seems to agree that if its going to happen, it'll be within 48 hours, but I kind of gave up hope on it working after 24 hours. Hopefully yours works!


----------



## aley28

Tracie87 said:


> kinda upset by it... iv got so far with no problems now this... i crapped myself when receptionist rang and requested i see the dr... even tho she did say dnt worry its nt an emergency i still paniced

:hugs: It'll be OK. Its nothing you did, and if its going to require a transfusion or anything during labor, at least they caught it so that everything goes smoothly!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well had my reiki session, and well felt quite strange like gentle downward pressure towards my cervix and he did not stop wriggling and kicking! all quiet now though! so see what happens tonight..if anything :shrug:

Hope those contractions start soon aley :)


----------



## Sarah24

30mummyof1 said:


> Well had my reiki session, and well felt quite strange like gentle downward pressure towards my cervix and he did not stop wriggling and kicking! all quiet now though! so see what happens tonight..if anything :shrug:
> 
> Hope those contractions start soon aley :)

Fingers crossed to both of you : ) xx


----------



## JackiePed

Augh!! Stalking this thread is stressing me out FOR you!!... I'm not even 36 weeks yet and I feel like *I* am the one who's been waiting forever and am overdue... I'm living vicariously through you gals and in for a BIG disappointment when I don't give birth for another month, likely... :haha:


----------



## Blah11

Im having a few crampy pains here and there and some back ache but nothing painful, just niggly.


----------



## aley28

Jackie! :rofl: :rofl: I couldn't stalk this thread if I wasn't full term. :haha: It would make me crazy and even more anxious for the end than I already was at 35/36 weeks! :haha:

I was getting some really strong cramping that lasted for quite a long time, and I think I'm having a clear out (HOPE its a clearout, even!)... still trying not to get too excited. I don't think I'll be excited until the hospital admits me and declares me to be in active labor. LOL Even then, I may feel reserved until I start pushing. :haha:

Gonna get up and stay on my feet, see if these cramps turn into something.


----------



## Vikadub

I have no labour signs but I do have the most horrific heartburn and massive pain in the ribs..
I'm just watching out for happy news..

I have to take my little man to hospital tomorrow for a circumcision, I'm really not looking forward to it - I don't know if they will do it yet because he has a cough but we'll see. Has anyone else had to take their child for an op? I remember having my tonsils out when I was 8 and it was horrible coming round and I'm pretty sure my mum hated it. I don't know how I'm going to cope tomorrow.. :cry:

Flippin heartburn.. Hmmmm.. I feel like poop...


----------



## Isobela

well today is my official due date.. I have been stalking this thread for weeks too, but I now see that its all so different for everybody... and this pregnancy is very different from my first. I am 33... have a 13 year old son and now expecting another little boy. 
biggggg gap... My labour signs as so far have been four late night episodes of false labour lasting around three hours each.. and then I just drift off to sleep. no plug show... except for the two times I decided to inspect myself in the shower, and had a little more mucus... midwife says baby is well on to being on his way.. fully engaged cervix soft.. was 2cm dilated two weeks ago, but she wont check again because she likes a "gentle approach" hhmmmph. I am soo sick of raspberry leaf tea, EPO, 
having unsatisfying sex... " hun .. can you deposit some sperm" ... my first boy was a home birth, no pain relief (in NZ you are not allowed gas n air at a HB) and weighed 10lb 4oz. His labour started in such an immediate manner... no false labour just straight into it... any way he was back to back and his head was flexed... the pain was excruciating in my back... this baby is in optimal position and the pains I have had are just in my tummy and cervix. which makes me hope this will be easier.. but also means I am a little confused about what contractions should feel like.. I am waiting for that ripping feeling across my back.... have your pains changed for each birth.. according to LOs position? thanks :)


----------



## aley28

Heartburn is the worst! Can't you take something for it?

I've not had to take my son in for any ops, but I can imagine its very hard! I'm sure everything will go fine though. :hugs: The pregnancy hormones probably aren't helping much with how well you're coping though, I imagine. :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Right, no signs of a baby tonight so I'm off to bed! Onto week 41 :cry:


----------



## Vikadub

aley28 said:


> Heartburn is the worst! Can't you take something for it?
> 
> I've not had to take my son in for any ops, but I can imagine its very hard! I'm sure everything will go fine though. :hugs: The pregnancy hormones probably aren't helping much with how well you're coping though, I imagine. :hugs:

Thank you for the :hugs: I'm just completely stressed - hormones are probably a massive part of it you're right - right now I hate the world!!! 
I'm on the Gaviscon for heartburn - but flippin ek it makes me feel sick - It's the devils juice!! Bleaugh! 
It works for a while - but not long enough.. :-/ And I've nearly run out.. 
Grr I'm sooo grumpy today and I'm pretty sure I'll not sleep well tonight either so tomorrow is going to be worse. Hmmmmmmmm... :(


----------



## marie1112

UGhhhh awful day. Not only have I had no symptoms, but found out OH's credit card information was stolen. Someone charged over $1200 to it!!! He called the credit card company and they've closed the account and are removing the charges, but it's scary to have that happen. It's always something I read about happening to other people, never had it happen to us before. At least the loser's shopping spree will be over now... :growlmad:


----------



## caiis101

marie1112 said:


> UGhhhh awful day. Not only have I had no symptoms, but found out OH's credit card information was stolen. Someone charged over $1200 to it!!! He called the credit card company and they've closed the account and are removing the charges, but it's scary to have that happen. It's always something I read about happening to other people, never had it happen to us before. At least the loser's shopping spree will be over now... :growlmad:

Identity theft is very scary! At least the credit card company took off the charges and did not give you a hard time about it.


----------



## caiis101

We'll ladies .. still feeling sick. But the doctor gave me two prescriptions for nausea and upset stomach. Hoping it works as OH just bought some pizza and it smells yummy!!

Some good news .. I am 1cm dialated. Small hurtle but it made me a little excited!! Something is something... :happydance: just waiting for some signs to kick in.


----------



## aley28

caiis101 said:


> We'll ladies .. still feeling sick. But the doctor gave me two prescriptions for nausea and upset stomach. Hoping it works as OH just bought some pizza and it smells yummy!!
> 
> Some good news .. I am 1cm dialated. Small hurtle but it made me a little excited!! Something is something... :happydance: just waiting for some signs to kick in.

PIZZA! Ah... that sounds delicious. Is McDonalds and pizza in one day too much? :rofl:


----------



## tmt

Only 1 day overdue and already fed up with it. Currently experiencing a ton of back pain and I'm pretty sure I've had a few short contractions about 8 minutes apart but they have stopped. 

I feel too emotional and stresseed out the last few days to even be able to give birth. 

To all you ladies with heartburn, I feel your pain. I had acid reflux all night I slept maybe a total of 45 minutes between midnight and 7 a.m. 

Labour dust to all of you.


----------



## diamondgem27

Well today is my due date and still no sign. Come on baby! X


----------



## JackiePed

Lol Aley--- I can't help it, I'm just excited for you guys! I always feel like "I HAFTA' check... They've been waiting soooo lonnnng!!
I was like that with hot tea too, stalking her posts and FB and just feeling the torture for her!! :haha:

Argh... I'm hanging in there for ya' gals! (cause at this point, I won't tell YOU something as aggravating as 'hang in there'!). :lol:


----------



## JackiePed

WOW 1,670 posts on this thread !!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i feel sooo sick today. Not sure if its because im worried about my dr's appointment or just generally feel sick... 

I no its prob nothing and a ase of heres some iron tablets, heres the solution to your bloods, have a nice birth. But i cant help but worry sick.


----------



## xAmberLFCx

My little man was born yesterday at 18.57 weighing 8lb 8oz! I had a back tO back labour which was painful but managed to do it all on gas and air! I'm still in hosp being observed as I had a temP during labour but other than that we are both doing well!! Can't believe he come a day before his due date!! Xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Would a dr do an internal or have a feel around outside? or is that just a midwifes job? Im gunna tell her about all these false signs and if she wants a look il make sure i wear my strechie trousers and not my supportive ones that i cant get on let alone off lol.


----------



## lynnikins

congrats Amber. im hoping the busy morning i have planned will sort me out and put me in labour


----------



## Blah11

Congrats amber!

Tracie I don't think they'll want to do an internal at all tbh. It just introduces possible infection.

Another day of waking up not in labour and no signs of it either ffs.


----------



## esmemuppet

Period pains again overnight...but nothing else...harrumph! Good luck girls!x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Nothing for me either :cry: onto trying the reflexology on monday, as well as all the other things i am doing :grr: 

Congrats Amber :)


----------



## Shortcake01

Congrats on your new arrival Amber!

Aley of course Mcdonald and pizza in one day isn't too much, I think you deserve it! Yum!

No signs for me, Blah, anything from your sweep? I only have backache but that seems normal now. Hope some shopping might help this morning. xxx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im gunna freeze outside today, i dont even have any gloves :( ... OH's car has frozen up so it must be cold!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right off to the dr's... wish me luck :(


----------



## Shortcake01

Good luck Tracie, fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## diamondgem27

Hi ladies, just out of curiosity, when you found out you were pregnant and your original due date was your lmp date was this then changed when you went or your scan?

My lmp due date would be the 7th Dec but according to my dating scan it changed to 2nd Dec. Just curious as to why some ladies may go overdue if its according to these date changes etc. 

I'm thinking my baby won't come until at least the 7th now. I know its not true for everyone though as some ladies have theirs quite a lot earlier x


----------



## 30mummyof1

diamondgem27 said:


> Hi ladies, just out of curiosity, when you found out you were pregnant and your original due date was your lmp date was this then changed when you went or your scan?
> 
> My lmp due date would be the 7th Dec but according to my dating scan it changed to 2nd Dec. Just curious as to why some ladies may go overdue if its according to these date changes etc.
> 
> I'm thinking my baby won't come until at least the 7th now. I know its not true for everyone though as some ladies have theirs quite a lot earlier x

Yes mine changed from the 9/10th of Dec to the 5th, i was pretty sure of my dates as well :shrug:


----------



## diamondgem27

30mummyof1 said:


> diamondgem27 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, just out of curiosity, when you found out you were pregnant and your original due date was your lmp date was this then changed when you went or your scan?
> 
> My lmp due date would be the 7th Dec but according to my dating scan it changed to 2nd Dec. Just curious as to why some ladies may go overdue if its according to these date changes etc.
> 
> I'm thinking my baby won't come until at least the 7th now. I know its not true for everyone though as some ladies have theirs quite a lot earlier x
> 
> Yes mine changed to from the 9/10th of Dec to the 5th, i was pretty sure of my dates as well :shrug:Click to expand...

Yeah I was sure of mine too, and I know its only an estimated date but my estimated date would be the 7th so I'm not holding much hope out for baby to come until the end of next week, but it may happen! :)


----------



## BoBo

Hope you are doing well ladies.

I feel full of flu today, dont know why because I had my flu jab weeks ago! I was hoping that maybe it was an early sign?? I also had bad period cramps in my back most of yesterday and woke up in the middle of the night with a pain across my bump, but it was consistant and then went away completely... oh well.


----------



## Cherryhrf

Overdue day 5 still pregnant and no signs, I have another attempt at a sweep this afternoon. Hope that Wednesday's attempt started something but I'm not holding out much hope.

Congratulations Amber :baby:


----------



## princess_bump

oh blah, glad to hear you sweep was positive, but so sorry you too wake up with no signs :hugs:

lots of luck tracie at drs xx

how is everyone today?

massive, massive congratulations Amber :D hope your both recovering well :D

Day 5 here too, and no more signs, yesterday i spent the whole day with contraction like pains and lots of period pains, but they went come the night :dohh:


----------



## Sarah24

Congrats amber!!! : D 

Second sweep today, hope this works!


----------



## xsadiex

Eeeek this thread is so exciting! I hope everyone goes in to labour soon, you will all be meeting your babies very very soon!
I can't wait to be posting in one of these threads
x


----------



## Blah11

diamondgem27 said:


> Hi ladies, just out of curiosity, when you found out you were pregnant and your original due date was your lmp date was this then changed when you went or your scan?
> 
> My lmp due date would be the 7th Dec but according to my dating scan it changed to 2nd Dec. Just curious as to why some ladies may go overdue if its according to these date changes etc.
> 
> I'm thinking my baby won't come until at least the 7th now. I know its not true for everyone though as some ladies have theirs quite a lot earlier x

my lmp and edd were exactly the same. Babies just cook at different rates it seems!


----------



## Blah11

I'm going to walk to my mums then go shopping. Hopefully the walking might set something off.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im back... 

Im anemic. Not urgently bad, but low enough to cause my blood cells to shrink! so on iron tablets for rest of my pregnancy lol. 

Drs is only a 10 min walk away but gosh was hard work walking there, accross the road to matalan then home again!

On a good note dr had a feel of tummy and said Izzy has defo engaged more than 1/5th. she said shes no expert but would say atleast 3/5ths


----------



## princess_bump

wishing you better tracie hon :hugs: good news she's nice and low and getting ready to go :yipee:


----------



## Blah11

Were 3/5 now too Tracie :) glad its nothing major to worry about. Look up spatone. You can get it in boots and its mega better than iron tabs.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

My dr paniced.... when she was having a feel, she went ooo *shes* nice and low, and then went oh you did no you was having a girl didnt you! lol i was like yes haha... think she paniced incase i didnt!

I saw something sad in matalan tho.. some woman pushing her kids around in a trolly, not tied in or anything ( there not big enough to put a child in) both no older than 5, and the little boy was messing about and fell out! thats a long way to a 3 year old :( the trolly was jam packed aswell!


----------



## Blah11

aw :( poor wee one. Amelie can undo straps with ease now LOL she looks me right in the eye and does it too, little naughty!


----------



## Belle25

:cry: I am STILL pregnant after my sweep and bloody show.

Went into hospital today and got another sweep done. Hope it works :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok :flower:
xx


----------



## Sarah24

Second one for me too later. Any different signs Belle?


----------



## Belle25

Sarah24 said:


> Second one for me too later. Any different signs Belle?

Hi Sarah, how are you feeling?

Had it done a couple of hours ago, no signs. Just feel a bit of period like pain. The doctor said things were favourable.

Good luck with yours, have you had any signs?
xx


----------



## Shortcake01

Oh I feel really jealous now that you ladies get your 2nd sweep so soon, damn my midwife for only seeing people from my surgery on a monday morning! Hope it works for you though ladies xxx


----------



## Belle25

Shortcake01 said:


> Oh I feel really jealous now that you ladies get your 2nd sweep so soon, damn my midwife for only seeing people from my surgery on a monday morning! Hope it works for you though ladies xxx

Can't you nip up to hospital and see if they will do a sweep? I did that at Huddersfield today, I didn't have an appointment. Was just desperate!
Hope your baby comes soon :flower:
xx


----------



## Blah11

I get my 2nd sweep on Sunday morning! Still hoping I don't need it and my MW will be doing a baby check instead.


To you OD ladies - has there been talks about induction yet?


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> I get my 2nd sweep on Sunday morning! Still hoping I don't need it and my MW will be doing a baby check instead.
> 
> 
> To you OD ladies - has there been talks about induction yet?

I have said outright I don;t want induction, so I am going for sweeps every few days until she comes. 
The reason I don't want one as I can't use the birth centre if I have one :-(

I have booked a sweep for Monday too.

Are you still hoping for a home birth?
xx


----------



## babybaker2011

Blah11 said:


> I get my 2nd sweep on Sunday morning! Still hoping I don't need it and my MW will be doing a baby check instead.
> 
> 
> To you OD ladies - has there been talks about induction yet?

I'm only one day overdue, but my dr. mentioned induction if she's not here by next Thursday, BUT there could be complications with baby since my cervix is still really high. I'm hoping she comes on her own this weekend.


----------



## Shortcake01

Belle I didn't even know you could do that, which department did you go to? And what did you say?! Are you having baby in HRI birth centre? We could see each other if so! Midwife did tell me that on monday after my sweep we will discuss a date for induction which I don't want for the same reason (that I can't use birth centre).

Blah I also hope you don't need the 2nd sweep but good luck if it comes to it xxx


----------



## Blah11

Belle25 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I get my 2nd sweep on Sunday morning! Still hoping I don't need it and my MW will be doing a baby check instead.
> 
> 
> To you OD ladies - has there been talks about induction yet?
> 
> I have said outright I don;t want induction, so I am going for sweeps every few days until she comes.
> The reason I don't want one as I can't use the birth centre if I have one :-(
> 
> I have booked a sweep for Monday too.
> 
> Are you still hoping for a home birth?
> xxClick to expand...

as much as I want my HB, i'm starting to get really sore and fed up and just want my baby now. Usually they induce at 40+10, I want to wait til 40+16 (monday 12th). My MW said they start to get a bit tetchy when you go over the 42 week mark with homebirths and I'd need to get daily monitoring at the hospital and have scans for fluid levels etc and it just sounds too stressy :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just told my oh he needs to help me get this baby out..he's offered to get me a vindaloo tonight!! arrghhh men!


----------



## diamondgem27

Shortcake and belle, I notice your both from huddersfield? I live in brighouse and hoping to go to calderdale birth centre. Midwife said she won't do a sweep until 41 weeks and then induction at 42 x x


----------



## lynnikins

I had curry last night still no signs , my RLT Arrived though and the Clary sage but it was sent recorded so have to pick it up from the sorting office tomorrow which sucks i was hoping to use it tonight lol, been getting cramps off and on and definate BH though today which is good, gonna check my cervix when i put the boys to bed and swallow 3-4 RLT tablets and hope something starts


----------



## Shortcake01

diamondgem27 said:


> Shortcake and belle, I notice your both from huddersfield? I live in brighouse and hoping to go to calderdale birth centre. Midwife said she won't do a sweep until 41 weeks and then induction at 42 x x

I turned up for my 40 + 2 midwife appt and she just offered me one there and then. I have another booked for 41+ 2 and then she said we need to discuss a date for induction. Guess we would all be in Calderdale labour ward if it comes to induction which I am really hoping to avoid. My best friend lives in Brighouse and she had her baby at Calderdale in May, small world! xxx


----------



## Mummys2be

still NO signs for me! I know i am not due until Monday but i wouldn't mind some signs!!! Jhhheeezzz! 
I tried a bath with Clary Sage Oil last night, was soooo relaxing, had an hour nap after but didn't actually do anything for me! 
I am constantly peeing now and its just a dribble each time so its pretty annoying! I am just playing a waiting game now, i cant keep symptom watching its driving me nuts! 
My Mum asks me 3 times a day every day "any movement yet!" so im pretty close to screaming at her lol! 
I have been jumping in the shower after my bath everyday to make sure my legs and armpits etc are all shaved! Becoming a bit of an obsession! I cant actually wash in the bath any more as i am far too big so i have to get out the bath then get in the shower to wash lol! 
My OH is refusing to DTD he finds its all a bit too weird and i dont think it will help tbh! 

Sending you all lots of labour dust and hope to hear of some babies being born soon!!! xx


----------



## lynnikins

well sat here on my ball im getting BH and cervix pains , fingers crossed it does something i dont want to have to scrub the floors but i will when early labour starts just to keep things moving along


----------



## marie1112

Congratulations Amber!! :hugs:

Today is officially my due date. No signs whatsoever that she could be coming today. I tried to preemptively ward off calls, texts, and FB messages by posting this as my status today: _"Skylar is due today! However, I don't think she has a calendar in there, so I doubt she knows or cares that she should be here today. Maybe if I blast 'Closing Time' on repeat all day, she'll get the hint? Hmm...  LOL"_

Don't want to be rude and flat out tell people to STOP asking... at least, not yet. It's entirely possible and quite likely that my status updates could become slightly less pleasant as the overdue days pile on... :blush: :haha:

Anyway, I'm planning lots of ball bouncing today and walking. I wish OH would want to :sex:, but it's really weird to him as he worries he'll be ..ahem... hitting the baby in the head, LOL. :rofl: Hard to get him in the mood when he's worrying about that, so we've done it only once in the last 5 or 6 months. :blush: :sad1: May have to offer a BJ, if it's the most I can get. Maybe that was his plan all along! :shock: LOL :rofl: Just kidding. 

Good luck to all the due and overdue ladies today!!! I hope we get more birth announcements on here ASAP!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just tried the walk up hill that i did the other night that gave me loads of pains and even pushing a buggy this time, nothing except a bit of backache and cervix pains...right onto doing some housework..

Yep my oh is the same mummys2b and Marie, i would have thought from behind he could just think of something else except the baby!! i wouldn't care! :rofl:


----------



## Mummys2be

LOL my Oh is happy to step up to mark when it comes to a "BJ" but im sooo not that desperate yet! 
He keeps coming up with all these different things to compare it to, he is scared that my waters will brake while were doing it! lol oh well i guess we will just have to wait!!! grrrrrr xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mummys2be said:


> LOL my Oh is happy to step up to mark when it comes to a "BJ" but im sooo not that desperate yet!
> He keeps coming up with all these different things to compare it to, he is scared that my waters will brake while were doing it! lol oh well i guess we will just have to wait!!! grrrrrr xx

Yeah i bet mine wouldn't say no to that either! :haha:


----------



## lynnikins

lol mine keeps sugesting it lol hes not bothered though about "hurting the baby " or anything with :sex: lol its more he worrys about my SPD


----------



## Mummys2be

lynn ur lucky!!! enjoy lol xx


----------



## lynnikins

lol, i hope these BH dont go away and change into something more promising though


----------



## Sarah24

Second sweep earlier, things are more favourable this time apparently. Had a storm round asda then a long walk. On the ball as we speak with some clary sage gassing out my living room : D


----------



## Gnomer

Still pregnant. Still nesting like a crazy woman! Blistered the tips of my fingers scrubbing the kitchen floor. And I haven't even done a quarter of it. 

Had midwife on tuesday. Ethan is 4/5ths engaged. Basically, she said just the very tip of his head is down, she can feel the majority of his head, but couldn't move it. 
I've been cramping the past couple of days though. Feels like someone is pulling my pelvis apart. 

Bent over last night and thought my waters had gone. Turns out I'd just had a wee pee. How embarrassing! First, and hopefully last, time its happened. Luckily I was home alone so didn't have to tell OH! :haha: 

DTD every single night, and most mornings too. Luckily for me OH still LOVES it. And I spotted some clary sage radox, so I've been having a hot bath with that since monday. Works wonders on my achey back! 

BUT, no signs. Nothing. nada. zilch. I'm due on sunday. And I just know he won't be here by then. I NEED to meet him. I am so impatient, and I hate surprises. I'm the kind of person that can't even keep someone elses surprise a secret. My OH never gets surprise gifts off me, because I just HAVE to tell him. Its killing me having this mysterious baby inside me.


----------



## Gnomer

Oh and, whilst I'm moaning. I'm feeling this pregnancy most in my piggin' knees!!
I severely damaged my left knee when I was 14. Had to have it surgically reconstructed, and years of physio. But, I've always been good and my consultants have been amazed at how it repaired. Never have an issue with it now, other than slight arthritis in the winter. 

HOWEVER. This past week I could quite happily chop my legs off at the thighs. My knees are killing. Winter won't be helping, but I feel as though all the work I've done to sort my left knee out has been suddenly destroyed. I cannot bend it or straighten it, and I'm walking like I have a stick shoved up my rear. Been over compensating with my right knee, and now that ones stiff and sore. 

I hope its just the extra weight, and once I'm lighter again it'll get better. I do not want to have regular dates with my old consultant again.


----------



## Belle25

Shortcake01 said:


> Belle I didn't even know you could do that, which department did you go to? And what did you say?! Are you having baby in HRI birth centre? We could see each other if so! Midwife did tell me that on monday after my sweep we will discuss a date for induction which I don't want for the same reason (that I can't use birth centre).
> 
> Blah I also hope you don't need the 2nd sweep but good luck if it comes to it xxx

Cedarwood unit in HRI. They are really nice in there. I said please can someone give me a sweep as I my last hasn;t worked. I didn't need to persude anyone, which was nice. I think they know you must be desperate to have your baby if your asking for another sweep!
I very well may see you in the birth centre! I hope we both get to go there :thumbup:
xx


----------



## Belle25

Blah11 said:


> Belle25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I get my 2nd sweep on Sunday morning! Still hoping I don't need it and my MW will be doing a baby check instead.
> 
> 
> To you OD ladies - has there been talks about induction yet?
> 
> I have said outright I don;t want induction, so I am going for sweeps every few days until she comes.
> The reason I don't want one as I can't use the birth centre if I have one :-(
> 
> I have booked a sweep for Monday too.
> 
> Are you still hoping for a home birth?
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> as much as I want my HB, i'm starting to get really sore and fed up and just want my baby now. Usually they induce at 40+10, I want to wait til 40+16 (monday 12th). My MW said they start to get a bit tetchy when you go over the 42 week mark with homebirths and I'd need to get daily monitoring at the hospital and have scans for fluid levels etc and it just sounds too stressy :(Click to expand...

I am sure your baby will be here before then. You said that your already dilated 3cm, which is a great sign.
I know what you mean though, its getting hard for me to even walk now.
You will get your baby soon.
Got my fingers crossed for you :flower:
xx


----------



## aley28

Due date. Still pregnant. Completely bummed! :shrug: I don't even want to cry about it, I just wanna sit here and mope. :shrug:

Ahh... sex. :haha: As soon as my husband learned I was dilated to a 4, he's stopped asking for sex. He's convinced that my entire vagina is stretching out its going to be all loose and floppy in there. :dohh: Tried to tell him that everything should feel like normal in there, but I don't care really... not in the mood for sex at all. :haha:

I'm still feeling a little nauseous today, but I think it may be because I'm actually sick. :dohh: My throat is starting to feel sore and my nose is stuffy and I feel like I'm getting a cough. Wish DH had gone to the doctor's earlier... bad as the timing is for him to be sick, even worse for me! Though maybe the coughing will encourage my waters to break?? :haha:

Gotta go in for another non-stress test today at noon. Think while I'm in there I'm going to ask if the nurses will do a cervix check and another sweep. I have a feeling I've dilated a bit more and that I'm at like a 6 now, but the idea of reaching up there to check myself and feeling LO's head really freaks me out :rofl: Plus I can't measure things with my fingers... I'd have to get a ruler up in there and that's just not practical. :haha:


----------



## aley28

Oh oh oh! And congratulations to Amber! :happydance: At least some people are successfully getting to the end of their pregnancies! Mine is going to go on until I'm 50, at least.:wacko:


----------



## 30mummyof1

You are really lucky on the :sex: front Lynne! :winkwink:

Hope your feeling better soon aley, ready for labour which has got to be close :)


----------



## Cherryhrf

Have been for my MW appointment this afternoon and baby is no longer engaged :( so no 2nd attempt sweep for me. Has now been suggested to crawl around on all fours to move baby from right to left (she swaps sides daily), there is no dignity in pregnancy! 

Consultant appointment on Monday now and will hopefully be given a date for induction later in the week. Will have to talk DH in to :sex: tomorrow, its the least he can do.


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> You are really lucky on the :sex: front Lynne! :winkwink:
> 
> Hope your feeling better soon aley, ready for labour which has got to be close :)

cept afterwards i cant walk lol but its worth it to get bubs outta there,
Aley i really hope something happens for you soon


----------



## marie1112

Aley - at least you know you're dilating.. I haven't gotten any internals, only the ultrasound at 38 weeks, when I was told my cervix was "long and completely closed". :growlmad: I have no idea if I'm progressing or not. So frustrating. :sad1: I think I'm going to ask for an internal exam at my appointment on Tuesday... it feels weird having to ASK them to check in there :blush:, but I wanna know! :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

if you want a check then ask hun worst they can say is no


----------



## Blah11

I'm having loads of pressure feelings in my bump and been losing chunks of jelly lumpy plug. It's vile. No tightenings but I'm feeling positive for this weekend.


----------



## babybaker2011

Blah11 said:


> I'm having loads of pressure feelings in my bump and been losing chunks of jelly lumpy plug. It's vile. No tightenings but I'm feeling positive for this weekend.

I hope something happens for you this weekend!!


----------



## Sarah24

Good luck blah. Hope at least someone has their baby this weekend!!


----------



## Belle25

9 hours since sweep...had more bloody discharge/plug.

Nothing major has happened. So fed up of waiting now :-(
Everythings looking good-3cm dilated,cervix soft, baby very low...so whys nothing happening...
xx


----------



## marie1112

Trying to clean the apartment today, maybe that will start something. We need to do laundry, but I can't carry it across the parking lot, and OH apparently wants to sleep ALL day. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: Think I'll start cleaning more noisily... :haha:


----------



## cherryglitter

Blah11 said:


> I'm having loads of pressure feelings in my bump and been losing chunks of jelly lumpy plug. It's vile. No tightenings but I'm feeling positive for this weekend.

:happydance:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Blah you wanna borrow my tightening? you have to give them back tho


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay to some good signs ladies! :happydance:

Just had my vindaloo and tried some nipple stimulation before that...having a few cramps here and there :)


----------



## Belle25

30mummyof1 said:


> Yay to some good signs ladies! :happydance:
> 
> Just had my vindaloo and tried some nipple stimulation before that...having a few cramps here and there :)

:thumbup: sounds good hun! Hope thats worked for you!
xx


----------



## caiis101

Feeling better today. Have my appetite back today. Medicine the doc prescbried yesterday seems to be working. 

Downside is I have zero symptoms. Best of luck to the rest of you ladies who are getting labor signs! :)


----------



## Sarah24

All signs have gone for a second time...third sweep it is then : |


----------



## MissQuintessa

Hi girls
Been reading for a while and thought i might join in. 
Im 39+1 and im going nuts Ive got no real signs anythings gona happen anytime soon :( just alot of pain for months from a damaged pelvis and kidney stones. 
Been very itchy down their but no thrush or anything like that but its hard not to rip myself to bits with itching and feel like im gona pee myself neally 24/7 arrrr.
Am thinking of getting some evening primrose oil to see if it helps coz i cant feel my cervix and midwifes here dont seem to cheek so i have no idea whats happning down below.
Been hoping everyday all you girls that are over due would have your babys I'm feeling frustrated for you. hope its soon i know how the thought of a few days feels like forever


----------



## wtt :)

Hey ladies, i must say i didn't have any symptoms of real labor until i went to the doc to see if what i was feeling were real contractions. They weren't but that very same night i found out what real ones felt like because the next morning our son was born ;)
I know everyone says it but walking really does get things going. Playing on the wii fit or sports And yes even sex helps ;)
I did a lot of walking 2 weeks before i actually went into labor. Also did even more bouncing on my ball which was a great relief for back pain as well :thumbup:

Btw the doc told me those fake contractions were more due to dehydration so i made sure i drank tons of water that day. Maybe that helped too?
All the best to the ones still waiting for their bundle of joy to arrive!! :hugs:


----------



## Sarah24

Congrats wtt : D and thank you for the advice. Fingers crossed to everyone still waiting xx


----------



## Blah11

Still losing big chunks of plug and it looks a bit different to before. Its much more solid :sick: No blood though. Getting some braxton hicks too and some 'pains' in my groin. Hopefully my body is gearing up to have a baby!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blah11 said:


> Still losing big chunks of plug and it looks a bit different to before. Its much more solid :sick: No blood though. Getting some braxton hicks too and some 'pains' in my groin. Hopefully my body is gearing up to have a baby!

Reckon you've got to be close now blah, look forward to hearing an update in the morning :)


----------



## aley28

Well... Just got home from my non-stress test. It was very stressful, for me.

She hooked me up to the monitors and as soon as she zeroed in on LO's heartbeat, I could tell it sounded... off. Its hard to tell if its the heartbeat or the machine, because he was wiggling a little bit too, but then the nurse went from chattery to silent and just stood there listening to the heartbeat and I knew she heard it too. It was like his heart was skipping a beat every so often. Beyond that, everything was fine... his heartbeat was doing what it was supposed to do, and the machine wasn't picking up the skipped beats as a problem. He was wriggling around like normal and I even had a couple of contractions. She recommended I go from the hospital to my doctor's office, since I was clearly worried and she's not legally allowed to say anything.

My doctor listened to the heartbeat and said the baby has an irregular heart arrythmia... which just means his heart beats normally for a random number and then kind of skips a beat and then beats regularly for another random number and skips another beat. Apparently, since this is the first we've heard of it and he's been checking the heartbeat every appointment since 14 weeks, plus the ultrasound at 20 weeks showed a perfect heart, this is not anything I should worry about (easier said than done). Its "one of those things" and almost always goes away after delivery. He said there is a very, very, VERY tiny chance that its an indicator of a problem.

...so I scheduled an induction for Monday morning at 5:30. I was going to wait until Wednesday to schedule the induction, but now I'm all worried and I just want him out where I can look at him and make sure he's safe and normal and healthy. I'm very emotional and upset right now because of all this. I've got this weekend to go into labor and get my natural delivery (seems highly unlikely at this point) and that makes me sad and now I'm worried sick because of this heartbeat thing. I've had a basically picture perfect pregnancy up to this point and now this. :cry: :cry:


----------



## tmt

Still feeling really crampy but haven't had any other signs. Please come out baby, mommy wants to meet you.


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> Still losing big chunks of plug and it looks a bit different to before. Its much more solid :sick: No blood though. Getting some braxton hicks too and some 'pains' in my groin. Hopefully my body is gearing up to have a baby!

Just a warning, blah... I've been losing HUGE amounts of plug for a few days now. Its like a never ending amount. Just be prepared to continue to have huge chunks of it. I Googled it and apparently there is a LOT of plug.

BHs and some pains... I hope to hear that baby blah arrives tonight!! :thumbup:
:dust:


----------



## Blah11

aley28 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Still losing big chunks of plug and it looks a bit different to before. Its much more solid :sick: No blood though. Getting some braxton hicks too and some 'pains' in my groin. Hopefully my body is gearing up to have a baby!
> 
> Just a warning, blah... I've been losing HUGE amounts of plug for a few days now. Its like a never ending amount. Just be prepared to continue to have huge chunks of it. I Googled it and apparently there is a LOT of plug.
> 
> BHs and some pains... I hope to hear that baby blah arrives tonight!! :thumbup:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Its horrid isn't it :sick: I have to pull it out like string :dohh:

Good luck for your induction on Monday although obviously I hope you don't need it. i'm sure your LOs heart will be a-ok when hes here.


----------



## aley28

Yeah. At first I was excited about the extra plug, because I figured it would just be a couple of wipes and then it would be over. But three days later... I just kind of want to puke every time I wipe and get EVEN MORE! :rofl: :sick: :sick: Why does it have to look so NASTY??? :sick: (Though thinking about it, I don't know what else I would expect... a cork?? :rofl:)

I'm going to spend the rest of today and as much of the weekend as I am capable of in cleaning the house and putting up Christmas decorations and just generally making sure everything is ready. This should keep my mind off of the arrythmia thing, hopefully will bring on labor, and it'll be nice to have a clean house to come home to. But mostly I hope it brings on labor. :haha: Though I do imagine the induction will go pretty quickly, since I'm so far dilated.


----------



## Blah11

yeah you'll be in and out in an hour!


will be interesting to see if im further on than i was on thurs when i see my mw on sunday!


----------



## marie1112

Aley - I'm sorry about the stress you went through today. Definitely not what you need right now. I think you should try to keep busy and if anything, know that on Monday you'll get to meet your LO, FINALLY! :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

Oh i have some back pain here and there now ;o


----------



## aley28

marie1112 said:


> Aley - I'm sorry about the stress you went through today. Definitely not what you need right now. I think you should try to keep busy and if anything, know that on Monday you'll get to meet your LO, FINALLY! :hugs:

Thanks. :hugs:

It IS exciting to know that he'll be here early Monday at the latest. I wonder if there's a pain management technique for getting through induction that doesn't involve an epidural. Hrmmmm... Man, I wish we had G&A around here :haha:

Ooooh, blah! Exciting! C'moooonnnn baby blah!! :baby:


----------



## Blah11

Im going to bed just incase anything happens so I'm not totally shattered lol

I think I'm not going into labour, maybe just prelabour? Hes still moving loads and the pains arent in waves or anything, just a bit niggly. Really hope he makes an appearance before Monday!


----------



## marie1112

Oooh, good luck Blah! :flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I want to sleep.... Why cant i sleep!! its not like izzy is awake to keep me up! i just cant settle!! got a bit of a funny tummy, again :(


----------



## Blah11

:) woke up needing the toilet and now back in bed but I've had 3 back contractions so hopefully they keep up and I can make my this is it thread lol. Gonna try and time them now too.


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> I want to sleep.... Why cant i sleep!! its not like izzy is awake to keep me up! i just cant settle!! got a bit of a funny tummy, again :(

:hugs: its crappy isn't it


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I wake up and think oooooh i feel quite rested, look at the clock and its stupid o clock! get up and feel awful! 
I cant lay in bed because i get annoyed at OH for being asleep lol.


----------



## aley28

Yaaaa!! I hope this is it for you, blah! :happydance: Eek, I'm going to be obsessively checking in here now :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I don't wanna go back to sleep incase they stop so I'm just laying here :shrug:

Timing them now, first 2 were 6-7 mins apart and lasted 40 secs.


----------



## tmt

Oooh good luck lady, I'm hoping the pain keeps coming (so to speak).


----------



## caiis101

Blah11 said:


> I don't wanna go back to sleep incase they stop so I'm just laying here :shrug:
> 
> Timing them now, first 2 were 6-7 mins apart and lasted 40 secs.

Good luck!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Jamaris Mummy

Aley I'm in the same boat as u, we had same due date and I have the wkd to go into natural labour otherwise I go into hospital Monday morn also to begin the process! Woke up with period like pains this morn and still have them, brown spotting from sweep on thurs too. Period like pain coming in waves about 10 mins apart ATM. Have no clue if this is the start of labour or not as I haven't done this before!! Here's hoping!:)


----------



## Blah11

Waves of pain is a good sign hun, hope this is it for you :hugs:


----------



## marie1112

Blah - I'm excited for you!! I hope this is it! :flower:

I did a lot of cleaning and ran errands today, and tonight my back is hurting. It's not really constant, but rather comes and goes. I'm gonna get to bed in a bit, and will see if anything progresses tonight (PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE!). :haha:


----------



## aley28

Jamaris Mummy said:


> Aley I'm in the same boat as u, we had same due date and I have the wkd to go into natural labour otherwise I go into hospital Monday morn also to begin the process! Woke up with period like pains this morn and still have them, brown spotting from sweep on thurs too. Period like pain coming in waves about 10 mins apart ATM. Have no clue if this is the start of labour or not as I haven't done this before!! Here's hoping!:)

Good luck!! Hopefully we both go before Monday morning. I'd be happy to go into labor Sunday at midnight... just plleeeease, baby, let me avoid induction. :haha::dohh:

How're the contractions coming, blah??:flower:


----------



## Blah11

Fine :) Not disapeared yet but theyre really irregular. the longest time inbetween 2 has been 7min49 and the shortest duration has been 25 secs :wacko: mainly theyre still 4-5mins and 40ish secs long. Kinda hope this is it so I'm not stuck having contractions 15mins apart for days.

Pleassssssse don't disapear contractions!


----------



## MissQuintessa

Really hoping they keep coming hun and get closer and stronger, its odd to wish someone to b in pain lol but i know how long you have been waiting. keep us posted 4 as long as u can hun


----------



## Blah11

Thanks :hugs: They're defo getting sorer but obviously I've still got a while to go! They're lasting a bit longer but still quite far apart. Gonna wait til about half 7 then let MW know I'm in labour.


----------



## Shortcake01

Well ladies, I finally have progress! My waters broke (more of a trickle) when I went to the toilet at 1am and I had some pink tinged mucus so rang birth centre they asked me to catch some of the fluid in a specimin jar, put a pad on and ring back in an hour, which I did and they told me to come in to be checked.
It was my waters, baby fine, they did the various checks and told me to go home, keep an eye on it and when contractions are 3-5 mins apart to call them. At this point I had just had a couple of waves of pain, got back home at 4 and went back to bed, no sleep for me as keep getting what I can only assume are back contractions. They started off 20 mins apart and are now around 10 lasting between 40 seconds and 70 seconds. They are agony and I have to get up and walk with them which I wasn't expecting this early on!
Blah good news that you are also experiencing the contractions, how are they doing now? xxx


----------



## Blah11

yay shortcake :D!

My contractions are still pretty much the same but getting more 'intense'. They are in my back and i can feel them in my hips too. Gonna head for a shower very soon and wash my hair etc :happydance: My waters are still intact but i did empty my bowels earlier :sick:


----------



## Shortcake01

The midwife said its likely to be a long time and the pains would start gradually, I nearly died of shock with the first one, I couldn't speak and had to keep moving! truly thought I would start with period back ache and then progress to contractions in the tummy but have felt nothing there at all. Can't sleep either which is not good as only had about 2.5 hours so far. 
I bet a shower will make you feel better, I had one before going to the hospital which they said was ok. I'm gonna keep checking the thread and see how you're getting on, lots of love, luck and labour dust! xxx


----------



## Blah11

Ive had back labour before so knew exactly what it was LOL I tried to ignore the first few but :shrug:

eek 2.5 hours, go get some powerade! I went to bed bout 11pm and got up at 4 so I should be okay on 5 hours although I will go back to bed if the contractions tail off a bit.


----------



## aley28

Hoooray, shortcake!! :happydance:

Something is happening for me, too, but I can't say for sure what just yet. I think its false labor.

About an hour ago I went to bed and was laying there doing some nipple stimulation. I noticed I was having painless contractions, so I was counting through them... 25ish seconds each, about once every 4-5 minutes. Finally decided I should really start timing them... my phone says they're averaging every 3:05 minutes and 37 seconds long at this point. Some are 2:30 between and some are closer to 4... :shrug:

They really are painless... if I hadn't been feeling for them, I don't know if I'd have noticed. I have to keep a finger pressed into the top of my uterus to know when one starts and stops, though they are becoming more noticeable.:wacko: Stronger, kind of, but... I really thought this was going to hurt?

I don't know if I should call my doctor or not yet. :haha: I sent my husband to bed and got up and moved out to my chair. I'm sipping some water to see if that makes them go away. If it starts seeming like they're lasting more than 45-60 seconds, I think I'll call and ask what I should do. Until then... I'm just going to assume its false labor and that I'll be getting induced on Monday. :dohh:


----------



## Blah11

oh hope its the start of things for you too aley :D


----------



## aley28

Me too. But after all these weeks of pre-labor... I'm really not going to believe it until I'm pushing him out. :rofl: :rofl:

What can I do to make them stronger?


----------



## Blah11

I dunno, get on your ball maybe?

Mine are now like 6 mins apart :growlmad: They best not tail off!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Aghhhhh so annoyed, Iv only had 2 of those iron tablets and theyv made me ill already!!! When i went back to bed at 4:30 i had really bad stomach pains. my whole bump was sore, and if i layed on my right side i got mild contractions, lay on my left and they went. Woke up at 7 feeling so sick, the stomach ache was horrid.... side effects of these tablets already!! I might only take 1 a day, and just tell my mw on tuesday... 

I wont lie i did hope it wasnt my bowels and was labour, but o well.... not today.


----------



## Blah11

They sound more like nasty braxton hicks tracie :(

I'm telling you, get some spatone! They work faster than iron tablets anyway cos your body absorbs more.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Its upset izzy, shes gone all to my left side, poor little lady she hates it when i get a bad tummy :( dont blame her tbh...


----------



## aley28

So now the contractions are lasting about 45-60 seconds, but they don't seem to be getting closer together, in fact, they seem to be getting further apart. :cry: This is almost certainly false labor! Grrrrrrr... 

Gonna get up and walk around for a bit. I don't have a ball to bounce on... though right now I wish I did. :haha: Gonna start the nipple stimulation again, see if it gets things regulated. :shrug:


----------



## aley28

Meh... I'm just gonna go to bed actually. I'm tired and I don't think that's going to help things progress at all. :haha: The last 2 contractions were 5:20 minutes apart... if this is the real thing, I'm pretty sure the contractions will wake me up before I give birth. :haha:

Night ladies!! Hope to see some baby pictures when I wake up in about 7 hours :thumbup:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

yeah im right behind u aley lol... OH has gone to work so got bed to myself. think im gunna take my sore back to bed. 

Blah if your still here when i get back i will NOT be happy! lol... i expect you to be pushing or had him


----------



## Blah11

Ha. I dunno I think I'm in it for the long haul. 4 hours of mild contractions already and no change :dohh:


----------



## princess_bump

aley :hugs: hope you wake up to baby coming :hugs:

tracie, so sorry to hear of your poor tummy, i read once that baby is soothed by your tummy pains from the noises it makes :hugs:

yay shortcake, lots of luck :D

hope this is it blah, i'm sure it is, he's getting all ready :D

had about 3 hours worth of contractions last night, super painful, but after i took paracetamol and went to bed for the rest it all tailed off again :dohh: she's so super quite this morning again, i no she moving last night, but i'm not sure if i need to get her traced this morning :( the worry is etched on my face :(

i did also, have the shakes last night, and just feel 'poorly', which is so different to any of the other false labour i've had! well roo, you officially have 48 hours now :lol:


----------



## Blah11

argh start stop labours suck :\


----------



## candyfloss

Fingers crossed blah! Been stalking u.... Lol!

Well I had BH loads yesterday, every 15 mins during eve whether I was sat down, walking or on my ball, along with cramps. Last night every time I was up for a wee I had cramps and painful ones this morning when first up, now I'm sat on sofa while LO watches cbeebies they've stopped!

Think it'll be start stop for days for me! Hoping baby comes before dec 23rd (due date) as dad unwell with cancer and told yest he needs urgent referral go spinal specialist as tumour starting to get too close to spinal cord - really want baby here before he has to go into hospital/gets worse......no pressure baby!


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo i'm so excited for you girls in labour! come on babies! Hope there are some births by the end of the day :)

I've decided to relax on trying to get myself into labour today, as i'm still not due till monday and i'm sending myself nuts! :haha: Think baby will only really come when he's ready anyway so i will finish off my vindaloo later just to so its not wasted and thats about it.

Goodluck and thinking of you all x


----------



## MummyMEE

I started having painful tightenings in Morrisons yesterday and by the time we got to the till having cut our visit short I was bent double over the trolley! We got home and I just wanted to get in a hot bath as my back was killing, after the bath the contractions slowed down but this morning I am having more back ache and uncomfortable tightenings :-(
The irony of this is.......
I am not ready to have my little girl yet! I am shit scared about delivery and I still can't equate my bump with an actual baby.... mad I know....
I just want a little more time but I am so done with being pregnant!!!
Aaaaarghhhhhhh!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

oo0o good luck blah, and Aley i hope you get some sleep then you get woken by some nice real strong contractions. 
i woke up in the night with back ache constant and on and off tightenings for hours , sat down with a hot water bottle this morning to relieve the backache but since taking my RLT the tightenings have kept up and my back is starting to ache again too, im sat on my ball for now then we are heading out DH wants to watch the Football at lunchtime so will probably be heading to a pub for that ( with the boys oh joy ) but at least it will get us up out of the house , baby is moving plenty and low


----------



## cherryglitter

yaaaay blah!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blah11

They've gone :roll: hope they start up again tonight.


----------



## Shortcake01

Oh Aley, does sound like things progressing, can't imagine what painless contractions feel like! Blah, any progress?

I managed to get a bit more sleep in between very painful contractions but I've been wearing my tens machine and the boost is really helping when I have a contraction. My contractions seem to be less intense and further apart now but not sure if cos I've sat down, cos I'm using the tens machine or if this is normal?! Still leaking fluid although clearer now and less mucus so wonder if thats why less painful? xxx


----------



## Shortcake01

Blah11 said:


> They've gone :roll: hope they start up again tonight.

Oh no! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Sarah24

Good luck everyone : ) hope you're contractions start again today blah. Xz

No signs at all now, I'm giving up : (


----------



## 30mummyof1

oh no Blah, hope they start up again later :hugs:


----------



## Leopard

Hope everything starts up again blah :)


----------



## MissQuintessa

What is it with everything stoping. went to bed thinking nothings gona happen tonight then started feeling cramps and sick, got up and started having what i thought wer intense contractions my whole bump painfully tightend and pain went all the way around my back and into my cervix. each time it happend i had to stop it was all i could focus on, desided to go pee and cheek to see if my plug had started coming out but all i got was a load of waterie s**t. didnt even feel like i had to go just felt like i had to fart so glad i was on the toilet lol. sorry for tmi im not happy i really though this is it didnt feel like an upset tummy at all and now theirs no pain everything had stoped. i guess the plus side is ive had a massive clean out so if i do go into labor i shouldnt have to worry about having an poo while pushing lol. gota find a bright side somewhere :D


----------



## wtt :)

Hang in there, ladies! It'll all be worth it :hugs:


----------



## MissQuintessa

Ok not sure whats up with me tonight the pain has stoped but my bodys being werid im even leaking a bit of milk which has never happend to me b4


----------



## Blah11

Fx for you miss!

My contractions are still coming but no pattern to them although I'm gonna time them again.
Mw on call just rang to check if anything was happening and luckily she's only 5 mins away so I won't feel too guilty if I drag her out for nothing later on.


----------



## Leopard

Blah11 said:


> Fx for you miss!
> 
> My contractions are still coming but no pattern to them although I'm gonna time them again.
> Mw on call just rang to check if anything was happening and luckily she's only 5 mins away so I won't feel too guilty if I drag her out for nothing later on.

Just keep a close eye on it. My best tip is go for a reasonably warm shower (not bath) and just stand in it for a while, could make them come quicker. Also do you have a ball or a treadmill?


----------



## lynnikins

good luck hun have you got any clary sage oil that you could massage onto your tummy to strenghten them? or other labour oil?
my clary sage arrived this morning so going to massage some into my tummy now since ive been getting painless BH all day i think the RLT is doing its trick


----------



## Sarah24

Are you mixing it with anything else Lynn? I've only been burning it do far : /


----------



## MummyMEE

You need to mix clary sage oil with a carrier oill or you will badly irritate your skin!!


----------



## Sarah24

Can you just mix it with bio oil or something?


----------



## Blah11

Not bio but plain Veg oil works.


----------



## marie1112

Blah - I'm sorry your labor has stalled, hopefully it'll get progressing again ASAP! 

Aley - You definitely sound like something is starting, good luck!

Good luck to all the overdue ladies and those who have begun the early stages of labor!!

I'm officially overdue today and not all too pleased about it. :growlmad: Last night, I had some very painful contractions that went across my upper abdomen and around my back. They were about 10 minutes apart, but stopped after a couple of hours. :dohh: This morning, my back is just really sore and I feel slightly crampy, but nothing like last night. Very frustrating. Today I'm going to clean a bit, bounce on my ball, and definitely walk some more, as I feel walking was the key to my contractions starting yesterday. I just want them to start and make the baby come... I don't like having them for no purpose, because OWWW THEY HURT!! Haha


----------



## Pingu

I have been really crampy and achy all day, also back ache on and off. They are not going away with paracetomal. Some of babys movements have been really painful too. Keep hoping it is the start of something


----------



## aley28

Nothing significant happened for me for the rest of the night. :dohh: I'm still getting painless tightening, and its frequent, but I haven't timed them yet this morning. Just got up and I can't be bothered. :haha:

Day one of being overdue... Sigh.

I don't know what to do with myself today. I feel really crummy... I keep coughing and it hurts in my cervix. :wacko: Got out of bed too fast last night when I had a reflux surge and now my pelvis is all sore. Think I'll just work on cleaning house today, taking maybe hourly breaks to do some nipple stimulation to see if that makes tonight more successful for real labor pains.

Hope everybody elses contractions are getting somewhere! :hugs:


----------



## Blah11

I'm still getting back and hip pain in waves but its Obv not doing anything :( want my waters to go already! I'm still losing huge chunks of plug but no blood.


----------



## aley28

Sorry its slowed down so much for you, blah. I thought for sure you'd be in hard labor by now! :hugs:

If I were you, I'd try to get a nap or three in. Passes time faster if nothing else!


----------



## Blah11

Well Lo will be in bed in 2 hours so I'll preoccupy myself til then then maybe get on my ball or something.


----------



## Gnomer

Aley, I hope this is the start for you! Sounds promising.

Blah, you're having it so shitty! Waited all this time, then it starts and stops? Booo! I really hope it starts again for you. 

Marie, big thumbs down to the pointless but painful contractions.

I have major backache, that keeps radiating around my hips. Ethan is moving, but not as much. And just as I was typing this, I've had a bit of tightening around my lower abdomen. 
Even if this is nothing, I am just grateful to be feeling something different! I'm bored of normal pregnancy. A bit of back and hip ache is exciting, even if its not labour :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Starting to get the have you not had the baby yet, hurry up or anything happening texts/fb messages arrghh!! mil has told me monday morning suits her! One friend says she needs a name so she can write our xmas card..i can't write any until he's here as we don't have one so.. sorry!

Sorry for the stop/start labour Blah and Aley, it must be rubbish :hugs:


----------



## Gnomer

I've just had mini-meltdown. 

Doing my hospital checklist in my head, and I've realised, I have no sanitary pads for afterwards. I never even thought about pads. 
I'm not going to be able to get to town before monday either D=
And I don't know what type to buy. 

I pressume you cannot use tampons right? Do they have to be big ones? And where do I get them?


----------



## Blah11

No you need maternity pads. Boots or any supermarket do them.


----------



## candyfloss

I've got maternity pads from tescos, ten thick ones in a pack for 90p, they fo thin ones too. Or boots, sure other supermarkets will do them too....


----------



## 30mummyof1

Got mine from sainsburys, you need plenty!


----------



## Gnomer

Thankyou! I didn't even think of supermarkets. I think I'll mither some family members to go grab me some. 

I cannot believe I forgot pads! Of all the things, I forget one of the most important. Eedgit!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gnomer said:


> Thankyou! I didn't even think of supermarkets. I think I'll mither some family members to go grab me some.
> 
> I cannot believe I forgot pads! Of all the things, I forget one of the most important. Eedgit!

Yep send them down the baby aisle, as there not with the normal pads etc.. x


----------



## lynnikins

i use sweet almond oil as my carrier oil as i normally use it for newborn massage anyway


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I keep getting the sensation iv wet myself, but havent... I seem quite damp downstairs... im starting to wonder if i may have a small leak. 
Im hoping its nothing, i cant go into labour this weekend... i just cant!


----------



## princess_bump

ekk tracie, pop a pad on, lay on your side for an hour, when you get up, your'll no if it's pooled hon :hugs:

hope everyones ok tonight? come on babies, you have mummy's waiting now!!

first hint of 'pink' plug from me tonight, lots of aches, but nothing exciting. have however, been to the hospital this morning for more monitoring. her movements wasn't fab :dohh: the hospital was brilliant and we're back up tomorrow morning for more monitoring of peace of mind, might get them to have a little favourable check too if it's the same mw's. if not, well, we're all set for section monday morning!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

princess_bump said:


> ekk tracie, pop a pad on, lay on your side for an hour, when you get up, your'll no if it's pooled hon :hugs:
> 
> hope everyones ok tonight? come on babies, you have mummy's waiting now!!
> 
> first hint of 'pink' plug from me tonight, lots of aches, but nothing exciting. have however, been to the hospital this morning for more monitoring. her movements wasn't fab :dohh: the hospital was brilliant and we're back up tomorrow morning for more monitoring of peace of mind, might get them to have a little favourable check too if it's the same mw's. if not, well, we're all set for section monday morning!

thats the thing i notice more after iv layed down! if its a leak its very very slow!


----------



## Blah11

Lucky carly, I'm bloodthirsty here lol!

My stomach muscles are so tender :( amelie wants cuddled and ugh so sore! Right I'm gonna time the next few waves, think they're abit closer again.


----------



## princess_bump

lol blah, that's how i felt, it was just a tinge, but i'm egging the plug on :rofl: james says its mad, up till now the whole of 2011 has been spent on loo watch not wanting to see anything, now we're begging for it :haha:

blah, bloody hope these pains pick up for you hon!

tracie sweetie, might be worth a hospital call sweetie, they can swab and check, thinking of you xxx


----------



## Blah11

Yeah go to the hosp Tracie if it continues!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Really not a great time for my waters to go if there gunna hoping its just summat else.... :(


----------



## aley28

My son won't let go of me. He's either plopped in what little lap I have left, hugging my arm, or latched on to my leg. Its driving me nuts. I just want to go have a nice, peaceful, solo shower but I don't think he's going to let that happen. Makes me regret ever taking him in the shower with me in the first place. I NEVER get any alone time!!

I'm still getting tightenings. Must just be BHs... but LO is also very busy in there this morning, so its hard to tell what is a BH and what is him moving again. Gonna spend all day poking at the top of my uterus again unless these start hurting! As much as I'd adore a very pain-manageable labor... I do want them to hurt a little bit so that I know what's happening! I was really worried last night that I was going to fall asleep and wake up with the urge to push. :wacko:

Good luck with yours, blah!! Hopefully he's here by tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> Really not a great time for my waters to go if there gunna hoping its just summat else.... :(

Why not :(?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

anyway blah thought i told you, you wasnt allowed to be here when i came back from a nap! lol your ment to having your baby!! lol... 

I might go take a bath. Iv not been well all day, had sickness and bad tummy so might go relax before dinner :) 

xx


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Blah11 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Really not a great time for my waters to go if there gunna hoping its just summat else.... :(
> 
> Why not :(?Click to expand...

A family member is very poorly in hospital and im not in the same hospital as the family member. :(


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Really not a great time for my waters to go if there gunna hoping its just summat else.... :(
> 
> Why not :(?Click to expand...
> 
> A family member is very poorly in hospital and im not in the same hospital as the family member. :(Click to expand...

Oh sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

well this baby hasnt cooperated at all the boys got me stressed and tense when we were out at lunch and everthing pettered out when we got in, they werent even painful but they were tightenings but the clary sage seems to have relaxed me more rather than triggering any contractions like it did with the boys :( i just wish something would happen was getting cervix pains when we went upstairs to dtd but the boys woke from their nap so instead we have toddlers up and busy rather than getting on with some :sex: to get this baby out :(


----------



## princess_bump

oh tracie am sorry to hear that :hugs:

hope you manage some alone time tonight lynne xx


----------



## lynnikins

i just really want my baby here by monday morning, we have the sky enngineer coming to install and its the special access team and id rather have DH here to deal with it all caus my anxiety plays up with people i dont know in the house esp being on my own with 2 toddlers heavily pregnant and i need a good excuse to keep ds1 off nursery that morning other than the sky instalation


----------



## Blah11

Bleugh I might resort to dtd tonight although it'd be really unsexy cos id need to stop every few mins :dohh: might just wait for sweep tomorrow LOL


----------



## Cherryhrf

After yesterdays disappointing MW appt - still no baby or signs.

Its my birthday today and didn't get the pressie I really wanted :( No baby, no signs, just a big fat face staring back at me and I'm now a 37 year old Mum, such a depressing day. DH and the boys have been trying to cheer me up and we went for a 4-5 mile hike to try to get her engaged again and things moving, I think she has dropped again, I can no longer walk its so painful. Please please please can something start tonight!!!

Good luck Blah glad somethings happening for you :)


----------



## Blah11

Right 5-10 minutes apart lasting about 45 secs. Grr wish they'd get regular so I could do stuff ibbetween them.


----------



## lynnikins

i hope something happens Blah and you dont make that sweep appointment


----------



## dizzyisacow

it sounds good blah.


----------



## lynnikins

Blah11 said:


> Right 5-10 minutes apart lasting about 45 secs. Grr wish they'd get regular so I could do stuff ibbetween them.

just get up and do stuff anyway its good to help them get regular


----------



## marie1112

Happy Birthday Cherry!!

Just took a nap because I'm exhausted... my back is SOOO sore! It's like a constant ache. I'm also extremely nauseous. I should be hungry for lunch by now, but I feel like I could :sick:. 

I wanted to DTD :sex: last night to see if it would help move things along, but I felt so awful and crampy that I asked OH if he could just... (TMI!) do it _to himself_ and then ..ahem.. stick it in at the end LOL :rofl:. :blush: He wasn't too happy with me for suggesting that, so we did nothing. :shrug:


----------



## BoBo

Cherryhrf said:


> After yesterdays disappointing MW appt - still no baby or signs.
> 
> Its my birthday today and didn't get the pressie I really wanted :( No baby, no signs, just a big fat face staring back at me and I'm now a 37 year old Mum, such a depressing day. DH and the boys have been trying to cheer me up and we went for a 4-5 mile hike to try to get her engaged again and things moving, I think she has dropped again, I can no longer walk its so painful. Please please please can something start tonight!!!
> 
> Good luck Blah glad somethings happening for you :)

Happy birthday hun. Sorry you're feeling a bit rubbish, hopefully your little girly will make an appearance soon for you. xx


----------



## BoBo

Blah11 said:


> Right 5-10 minutes apart lasting about 45 secs. Grr wish they'd get regular so I could do stuff ibbetween them.

At least they have come back, good luck hun, hope they get a bit more regular for you!


----------



## 30mummyof1

marie1112 said:


> I wanted to DTD :sex: last night to see if it would help move things along, but I felt so awful and crampy that I asked OH if he could just... (TMI!) do it _to himself_ and then ..ahem.. stick it in at the end LOL :rofl:. :blush: He wasn't too happy with me for suggesting that, so we did nothing. :shrug:

Sorry Marie had to laugh at that! :rofl: men should do whatever's needed i think! :haha:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just had vindaloo part 2 but have enjoyed having a relaxed day compared to the last few, just enjoyed being with ds1 and not trying to get ds2 out!


----------



## lynnikins

i tried to enjoy spending time with the boys today the morning wasnt too bad but it all turned wrong when we went out for lunch neither of the boys wanted to acknowledge me just their dad and i had to drag ds2 down to the shop kicking and screaming there and back to get them some biscuts for desert and to break the monotony of watching their father watch the football.
getting the odd niggly cervix pain atm but nothing major i just want to take a clary sage bath to ease my pelvis and have :sex: and sleep tonight and wakeup to something about 3-4am that is actually the start of labour not the backache i had last night


----------



## aley28

30mummyof1 said:


> marie1112 said:
> 
> 
> I wanted to DTD :sex: last night to see if it would help move things along, but I felt so awful and crampy that I asked OH if he could just... (TMI!) do it _to himself_ and then ..ahem.. stick it in at the end LOL :rofl:. :blush: He wasn't too happy with me for suggesting that, so we did nothing. :shrug:
> 
> Sorry Marie had to laugh at that! :rofl: men should do whatever's needed i think! :haha:Click to expand...

Had me giggling as well :haha: You could have offered to get him almost to the brink and then he could just put it in to finish. I think that's what I'll be doing tonight. :thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## Blah11

right amelie is in bed contractions still coming about 10 minutes apart :dohh: Gonna get on my ball now :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyisacow

Blah11 said:


> right amelie is in bed contractions still coming about 10 minutes apart :dohh: Gonna get on my ball now :thumbup:

:happydance: so excited!


----------



## Blah11

:rofl: Why?! I'll prob still be here this time tomorrow. This LO is very naughty!


----------



## princess_bump

wohoooo blah!! come on little man!


----------



## Blah11

My plug loss is disgusting now, it really is. Huge chunks of what looks like pork pie jelly


----------



## OliveMartini

Pork pie jelly?!

I think I just threw up a little...

:rofl:


----------



## marie1112

OliveMartini said:


> Pork pie jelly?!
> 
> I think I just threw up a little...
> 
> :rofl:

Me too, EWWW :sick: lol


----------



## Sarah24

Gross but true. Eww : /


----------



## Blah11

Yeah its rank LOL sorry guys!


----------



## mummapie

When you first lose plug can it be just like pinky snot? Coz I'm getting that a tiny bit.. Sorry to add to the plug convo!


----------



## Blah11

Yeah. Mine started off like egg white consistancy but a bit thicker. It's more like clumpy jelly now.


----------



## mummapie

Haha yum! Thanks, I just wanted to make sure that's what it was!


----------



## Sarah24

How dignified pregnancy is!


----------



## aley28

:sick: :rofl:

I've finally stopped losing huge globs of vagina sneeze. Can't believe I haven't had a bloody show yet.

Getting more contractions still, though they're not as regular as they were last night (not bothering timing them), they are a little more noticeable. Some of them are borderline painful! Woohoo. Maybe I won't have to be induced after all!

I'm deep cleaning the living room area. Literally started at the front door and am going to work my way around the room. I'm even washing walls. :haha: Somewhere between the squatting, lifting, pushing, vacuuming, and hands-and-knees washing... labor HAS to start, right?!?!

...and if not, at least it keeps my restless leg from feeling restless. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

mine are defo painful but theyre so irregular :(! irritating. They go down to about 4 minutes apart but only lasting 30-40 secs then I get ones that are 7 or 8 minutes apart but they last almost 1 minute. ANNOYING.


----------



## cherryglitter

i will never eat a pork pie again.


----------



## Blah11

:rofl:


okay fine, i get it.. overshare :rofl:


----------



## cherryglitter

:rofl:!! i didn't think it was possible to do that here. but it was.


----------



## lynnikins

im off to bed ladies good luck hope theres some babies when i get up


----------



## Blah11

Night Lynn x

I'm just laying on the couch with my blanket trying to relax.


----------



## cherryglitter

are you finding it painful blah?


----------



## OliveMartini

I never thought it was possible to OVER share in here either :rofl:

I think it's cus I gave OH pork pies to take with him today...


----------



## cherryglitter

yeah OH loves pork pies. 
i won't be able to watch him eat one without thinking about a big old snotty plug :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Haha!

Yea they're painful enough I need to breathe through em and concentrate on relaxing but not excruciating Obv.


----------



## OliveMartini

Ok... I think that's enough talk about pork pies...

-runs to throw up again-

:rofl:


----------



## cherryglitter

ahh :) i think you will have baby by morning!

i wish i could see amelies face if she wakes up to her little brother!


----------



## Blah11

That's what I want but don't think its gonna happen tonight :(


----------



## cherryglitter

you never know!! you've been contracting for a while now. only a matter of time before his head pops out :D


----------



## OliveMartini

My money is on tomorrow afternoon.

:)


----------



## Blah11

I think tomorrow evening maybe.


----------



## cherryglitter

where do you start counting from when you work out how long your labour is?! (if that makes sense)


----------



## aley28

That seems so far away!! I hope for tomorrow early, early morning! :)


----------



## Blah11

Dunno tbh, it was easy with amelie cos my waters broke. I say I've been in early labour all day but not active labour yet.


----------



## cherryglitter

yeah i couldn't really work it out for jake. 
i was induced at 11am on the tuesday but i didn't have him until 2pm the next day. :wacko:



seems like a very long time :rofl:


----------



## Blah11

Yer that is :shock:

Amelie was 15 hours after waters broke.


----------



## cherryglitter

i was 10cms for aaaages mind you and they wouldn't let me push as he got so distressed. erggh so paranoid labour just doesn't agree with my body!


----------



## mummapie

Good luck blah!

I have no idea whether what I'm having are contractions or just regular overdue pregnancy pains. It's like my whole bump is hard but the pain comes and goes, sometimes I have to move my legs apart and rock back and forward coz it makes it stop hurting so bad. I've taken paracetamol and hope I can sleep through it! I don't like the not knowing what to expect lol


----------



## aley28

My husband just oh-so-sweetly informed me that I look like total crap. He deduced that I'm not feeling well. :roll:


----------



## Dani_87

I think it's almost time for me to join! In exactly 1 week I will be full term...yay! This past Monday was my weekly MW appointment, and the first time I had been checked. Baby is head down, and I was 1cm dilated. :happydance: That afternoon and the next day I was getting brown a brown discharge, so apparently my plug had been disturbed a little! lol

I've noticed more BH's lately, sharp pains down low, pressure in my hips and light randomly occurring cramps. *fingers crossed* Hope it's hinting something will happen within the next couple weeks! :)


----------



## marie1112

I can't believe how long I've been in this thread. I had no idea at 37 weeks how much of a wait I was still in for! LOL The last 3 weeks have felt longer than my entire pregnancy! :rofl:


----------



## mummapie

Me too! I was so sure Reuben was going to arrive before his due date.. how wrong was I!


----------



## Blah11

right im off to bed with the hope of getting a few hours zzzz


----------



## cherryglitter

n'night blah! goodluck. :hugs:


----------



## Mummys2be

Ok sorry to add to the "plug" convo but I am so excited......I think I'm starting to loose mine! 
Did my aunts hair today (which takes like 3 hours!) I didn't sit down and when I got home been having tightenings, had a clary sage bath and some more irregular tightenings, felt really sick then went a wee, wiped and there it was! 
Been having tightenings still, nothing regular and I know it don mean anything but its my first labour sign YAY! 
Hope ur all doing ok and as usual sending lots of labour dust! Xxxx


----------



## aley28

Thought I was getting my bloody show earlier, but it was just a tiny, TINY bit of pink plug. :dohh:

Lots of low cramping and some cervical pain going on this evening for me. I got distracted from the cleaning because my sister came over, but I'm about to get back to it. Think I might find a dark corner and do 15 minutes of nipple stimulation first. :haha:

Also trying to drink plenty extra water today, since I think that's what was causing contractions last night - a little bit of dehydration. I don't want another false excitement to keep me up tonight!! :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I'm awake and downstairs again :( so tired but can't sleep cos of these contractions. They're coming every 4ish mins lasting 50 secs or so. Going to keep timing and hope they stay. Feel a bit sick too :( baby is very active at the moment which isn't helping really.


----------



## caiis101

Hello Ladies. Quiet Day here. Still no signs. Did lots of cleaning today and tried to keep active. On the bright side I am happy to be down to single digits till my due date. :thumbup:

Hoping to get a better nights sleep tonight. Was tossing and turning last night. Had a wierd dream last night that I gave birth but they wouldn't let me see the baby. All of a sudden I was home and rushing my mother and OH to come with me to the hospital so I could see the baby. They would not hurry up and I was becoming very impatient and very upset. Then my OH takes out a camera and shows me a picture of the baby and says not to worry that he saw her that morning and that she is fine. I was peeved that I gave birth to her and still had not seen her! Really wierd dream, who knows what the heck that means :shrug:

Anyway , Labor dust to you all!!


----------



## princess_bump

Oh blah, I've just woke up with a few niggles, nothing exciting happening though, and I was wondering how you're getting on, hopefully not to much longer xxx


----------



## Blah11

:cry: another night no sleep. Contractions still coming regularly and quite painful. Can't lie or sit down.


----------



## Jennifaerie

Hope they come closer together! I can't pee this morning lol, think its the position of Lo's head lol x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Any babies this morning??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hopefully no news is good news then?! FX

Nothing happening on my front, resigned myself that baby will not be early now - maybe on time but more likely late :(


----------



## Sarah24

Nothing here either : ( 3rd sweep at 10am, final attempt. 

Fingers crossed for blah!!! Xxx


----------



## diamondgem27

No signs here either, 2 days overdue now. Come on baby x x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Sarah, 3rd time lucky hopefully x


----------



## tmt

Goodluck to all you ladies. 4 days overdue and really wanting LO to come. Tons of backache, cervix pain on occasion and cramps but that's about it.


----------



## mummapie

Oh blah I really hope something gets going for you!

I'm still losing loads of plug and have a very quiet baby :/ so getting in the bath to try wake him up as normally he'd have been very active by now. Probably just having a Sunday lay in lol


----------



## Blah11

He's here!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yay! congrats Blah :) Hope everything went well x


----------



## Mummys2be

Congrats Blah!!!! Waited so long!!!! Well done


----------



## tmt

Congrats lady, I hope you are enjoying your time with your precious bundle of joy.


----------



## mummapie

Oh congratulations!!


----------



## Jennifaerie

posted on your thread Blah but woot! Lovely name too x Good luck to everyone. I've decided to just walk as much as I can and leave her to it. I'm not likely to be able to get her moving before I'm induced later in the week so I may as well accept it and hope she plays along!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Finally!!!!! woohoo


----------



## Jchihuahua

Congrats Blah!

My little man, Tommy, was born yesterday after a straightforward induction at 6:11pm weighing 7lb11. We were allowed home straight away, after his medical checks and we're all doing great :).


----------



## lynnikins

yay blah and Jchihuahua on the arrival of your little boys


----------



## Cherryhrf

Jchihuahua said:


> Congrats Blah!
> 
> My little man, Tommy, was born yesterday after a straightforward induction at 6:11pm weighing 7lb11. We were allowed home straight away, after his medical checks and we're all doing great :).

Congratulations to you both :happydance:

Hopefully it'll be my turn next but It's not looking likely even after our trek, curry & glass of Champers (for my birthday of course.) Think its gonna take a stick of dynamite to shift this little lady :wacko:


----------



## Gnomer

Massive congrats to Blah and Jchihuahua! Cannot wait to hear birth stories!

I am in a major mood. I haven't slept for the second night in a row. I have major back and hip ache. 

To top things off, I was JUST about to attempt a nap, and next door decide 11am on a sunday morning is the PERFECT time to blast crap music. GRRRRRRR. There goes any chance of me getting some shut eye!


----------



## Blah11

Congrats on the birth of tommy hun! :cloud9:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Huge congrats to you too hun :hugs:.


----------



## MummyMEE

Yey!!! Babies!!! Congrats to both of you! xxxx


----------



## MissQuintessa

YAY so happy for you girls now if only the rest of us would pop lol


----------



## kcbmama

been kinda stalking this thread and wanna say congrats to Blah xx


----------



## diamondgem27

Congrats blah! X


----------



## crazylilth1ng

Congrats girls!!!


----------



## aley28

Congrats blah and Jchihuahua! :happydance: So glad we got some babies out this weekend!


----------



## Mummys2be

congrats Jchihuahua! im so jealous! i know you have been waiting for ages to meet ur little ones! 
hopefully the rest of us will have our turn next! x


----------



## aley28

Well I'm being induced in 24 hours. :wacko: I have no hope left for going into labor on my own before then, really. So now I'm just trying to sort out a plan for how to manage tomorrow... I really hope the induction goes quickly and that I'm able to avoid an epidural this time... mostly I just hope that my LO's heart arrythmia is gone by the time we get there. I've done really well and haven't Googled it, but I'm still worried.

I was still getting loads of BHs last night when I went to bed, and some cramping that kind of made me want to cry, but nothing bad enough to keep me awake. Woke up about an hour and a half ago because I needed to roll over, then decided I needed a pee, then realized the heartburn was keeping me awake... so after getting up twice and then laying there for almost an hour and coughing constantly, I've just got up and come out to sit in the dark. Which isn't helping really, as I'm sitting here obsessing about tomorrow morning :haha:


----------



## Sarah24

I'm in for induction tomorrow too aley. Very nervous : |


----------



## aley28

As soon as I scheduled the induction, I went from really excited about delivery to kind of nervous about it. I don't know why... I fully expect it to go easily for me and I've done quite a bit of reading on how to handle the pain better for this time. I just really wanted to labor at home for as long as possible and not have to be hooked up to IVs the whole time (though I would have to be anyway, as I'm GSB+).

My doctor ordered for me to be put on 'high dose' pitocin, which is what is worrying me, I think. I'm hoping I can sweet talk the nurses into being a bit more gentle with the pitocin...I mean, I'm dilated to a 5, I rather doubt they're going to need to be aggressive about it to get me into labor. :haha:

I have already decided that unless I am simply not progressing at all (again; unlikely, considering how favorable my cervix is), that I am not going to allow them to break my waters until I'm at a 9 or am pushing him out.

I guess I should just spend today enjoying pregnancy as much as possible. :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Jchihuahua said:


> Congrats Blah!
> 
> My little man, Tommy, was born yesterday after a straightforward induction at 6:11pm weighing 7lb11. We were allowed home straight away, after his medical checks and we're all doing great :).

Congrats on the birth of your little boy x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck Aley and Sarah tomorrow, hopefully it will be a quick induction for you both x


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt let them break the waters at all its good luck being born in the waters so sorry things havent progressed though but there is still time xx


----------



## lynnikins

Sarah24 said:


> I'm in for induction tomorrow too aley. Very nervous : |

i hope it goes well hunni:hugs:


----------



## Sarah24

So you'd advise to decline them breaking the waters? Trying to maintain control as much as possible. Thank you everyone : ) xx


----------



## Blah11

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ah11-romans-homebirth-story.html#post14323187

heres my birth story if anyone is interested :)


Aley - GL on the induction, will be stalking for updates! You too sarah. I wouldnt ask for my waters to be broken either.


----------



## aley28

Thanks ladies. :hugs:

They broke my waters for me during labor with my son. I was at a 5 or so and they said breaking them would make it go faster. Up until they broke my waters, the pain was very manageable... the contraction directly after they broke them was horrendous, and they just got worse from there. And I still labored for another 7 or 8 hours from there, so I don't think it made anything go any faster. It made me cave in to an epidural is all, which left me stuck in the bed until like an hour or so after delivery. Really not seeing the benefits here :haha:

That's my main reason for deciding to decline the AROM, if they offer. I've read several times that breaking the waters does nothing to advance the labor, it just makes the contractions hurt worse and come more often, but there's no real evidence that it makes the labor actually go faster. So yeah, Sarah, decline them breaking them for you. And don't let them pressure you. There's no real evidence that it'll make your labor go faster, so don't let them feed you that line! :thumbup:

I'm basically hoping that between begging for them to be slow with pitocin, refusing to have my waters broken, and staying up and moving around until I can literally no longer stand... I'll be able to manage an unmedicated birth. My pain tolerance isn't as high as it used to be... but I figure this CAN'T be any worse than gallstones :haha:


----------



## aley28

And -- yay! Skipping off to read blah's birth story now! :happydance:


----------



## Dani_87

Congrats on the babies, ladies...and good luck with the inductions! :) How exciting!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Blah, would you say it was the sweep that eventually put you in labour or anything else you tried? Getting desperate now! :haha:


----------



## Gnomer

Got another couple of hours sleep in this afternoon. Had to go around to the neighbours though, in my pjs, and tell them to turn it down. I feel like a right cow, but I was shattered, and its sunday, and and I need my sleep. They understood, thankfully. 

On another note, ITS MY DUE DATE. How did this happen? Why is it going so fast, but so slow all at the same time? 

Also. I want to have one proper contraction, so I know how they feel. I am sick to death of trying to guess how they feel. I'm having strange pains down my belly, but its not like a constant pain, starts REALLY, take your breath away intense, and gradually fades off until I'm just left with backache.


----------



## aley28

Does your tummy go hard with the strange pains, Gnomer? That sounds a bit like a contraction to me! How long does the pain last?

Happy due date. I know what you mean... how can it take SO LONG to get here, but it goes SO FAST at the same time?? And at this point, the days are draaaagggginnng. And yet I'll have my baby tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## aley28

Oh and also... I suddenly feel really weird. I got up to go pee and I couldn't put my legs together to walk normally. I felt like my waters were going to explode or something. What a strange feeling. :wacko:

Have had a couple of really strong contractions this morning, but strong in a tight way, not strong in a painful way. :haha: That makes no sense, but its hard to describe! :wacko: :haha:


----------



## jess181989

Good luck Aley!! The labour queue is reducing, hopefully my turn will be soooon x


----------



## Gnomer

I'd say they are lasting about 30 seconds, then its pretty much gone. I keep trying to feel for a hard tummy, but Ethan is so far forward, my belly feels constantly hard. My boy has a huge bum! :haha:

I keep trying to explain that to people. I keep getting asked if I'm fed up. And its like, yes, I am REALLY fed up, but not of the pregnancy, more so fed up of waiting to meet my boy! I feel like I've only been pregnant a month, but like I've been waiting to meet Ethan a life time! 

Ooooh induction tomorrow? Excited? Finally an end to all the anticipation for you!


----------



## aley28

My LO is the same way. My tummy is ALWAYS hard, its hard to just feel for a contraction. I found the other night that I can tell if its hard by pressing at the top of my uterus, directly beneath my breastbone. Its crazy... mine don't hurt, so I can't always feel if its a contraction or just a weird tummy feeling. :haha: But if its a contraction, the top bit there will be hard, and it should go soft again if its not a contraction/after the contraction ends. Took me a few contractions to figure it out, but maybe that'll help you! :flower: (My first son is called Ethan too, BTW... I adore the name. :cloud9:)

And yep! Induction first thing tomorrow morning for me. I was going to put it off until Wed or Thurs this week because I'd rather go naturally and I think I will have by then, but my non-stress test on Friday showed that LO had an irregular heartbeat (its always been regular up to this point), and while my doctor swears it is probably a non-issue and that it will most likely go away after the birth, I'm really worried now and just want him out where I can make sure he's safe and healthy. :wacko:


----------



## Sarah24

Are you symptom spotting now aley? Still hoping I'll make it before induction!! Getting more tightenings too, a lot of pressure now as well.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Eugh these damn tablets now iv gonr the oppersite way! i cant leave the house becaue of needing the loo!!!! aghhhhh my midwife can have them back on tuesday damn things! 

Hope everyone has had a good day. I have my biggest sister down today so spent the day with the family :) was nice as she lives quite far and only see her a few times a year.


----------



## lynnikins

best of luck girls im getting on with life now going out for the evening in the hope something happens but not holding my breath on it lol


----------



## esmemuppet

Still nothing happening here...have just decided to stop obsessing and get on with things...at least the end is in sight even if overdue! Good luck girls xx


----------



## marie1112

Big CONGRATULATIONS to *Blah* and *Jchihuahua*!!! :happydance: SO happy for you both! :hugs:

Good luck to *aley* and *Sarah* on their inductions tomorrow! I know it is scary, but you know you get to meet your LO's SOON, so take comfort in that! :hugs:

*Gnomer* - You have more guts than me! My neighbors LOVE to blast music and get noisy at the most RANDOM times. I can't stand it. I have to sleep with ear plugs in most of the time. I worry how my LO will be able to sleep with their inconsiderateness. I may get brave and go ask them to quiet down if it starts preventing her from sleeping. 

WOW! I slept in this morning, and woke up to craziness in here! It's about time! At the same time, I'm so _jealous_, haha. :haha: *Are there any overdue ladies left in here that DO NOT have an induction scheduled??* My MW won't talk about scheduling one until I reach 41.5 weeks, and won't actually do one until 42+ weeks. Not that I actually WANT an induction, but I just feel like my time frame is still unknown. I still have no idea when I'll get to meet her. It's frustrating. :sad1:

On the symptom front, just the same backache I've had for a few days now. No contractions or cramps or nausea today. Guess I better do some more walking today and ball bouncing. Doesn't seem to be helping, but it can't make things go any slower, right??


----------



## Vikadub

Woo hoo some baby news!! Excellent. I'm not at home so I can't really read up on it all but congratulations.. :D :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

Well done ladies. xxx


----------



## aley28

Sarah24 said:


> Are you symptom spotting now aley? Still hoping I'll make it before induction!! Getting more tightenings too, a lot of pressure now as well.

:haha: Yeah... still symptom spotting. 'Bout fell over in the shower when I got the strongest cramp so far... darn shower walls are just too slippery to really hold on to. :haha: :blush:

I'm not holding out much hope for going into labor before tomorrow morning, but I do think I may be in early-early labor. Maybe. The BHs are still coming on and they're starting to feel a bit... tighter. If that makes sense. :haha: I've been drinking down fluids all morning, so I know I'm not dehydrated. I'm not timing them. I figure there WILL be pain before I'm at a 10, and since the hospital is, tops, 5 minute drive away, I'm not too worried. :haha: They seem to be coming every 10ish minutes or so. But like I said, not timing them. :shrug: We'll see.


----------



## bungle

I'm still here and don't have an induction booked....just waiting and waiting and waiting...really thought she'd be here by now :(


----------



## aley28

Good lordy... every time I put my hand on my stomach (usually to feel a kick :haha:) my husband goes, "Are you OK? Do you need anything??" Translation: "OMG, ARE YOU IN LABOR?!" :dohh: I'm glad he's so prepared, but really?? :rofl: Its getting a little annoying, to be honest. Gosh I love him a lot right now :)

Bungle :hugs: ... I was so convinced that my LO would be here by December and when he wasn't, I really felt like crying. I think its one thing if you expect to go overdue... kinda crummy, but you manage... its like it sucks doubly bad when you thought you'd have a 1 or 2 week old baby by the time your due date came around. I mean... I was planning on having a 6 week old baby at Christmas... not a 3 week old one. :wacko:


----------



## Blah11

aley i forgot to say earlier to you, you have NO idea what plug loss is until you're close to transition :rofl: I went to the toilet and was sick then when i wiped my bloody show was the size of a square of toilet paper and i had to wipe twice :rofl: so disgusting, I've never seen anything like it!


----------



## lynnikins

lol blah when im at transistion my waters go with a big pop and gush everywhere then bam baby is litterally crowning lol


----------



## Blah11

I dunno what happened to my waters :shrug: They didn't go as far as I'm aware but MW said they were gone when she VE'd me at 8cm! Maybe I had very little fluid left and they came out when I wee'd or I had had a slow leak for a while? Kinda glad I dont know either way cos both of those reasons could have been a no for my HB!


----------



## marie1112

Been bouncing on the ball lots today. Also, I got OH to DTD :sex: earlier, yessssssss! Now, gonna go walk a couple miles. I really, really, really would love to go into labor tonight! Please!? :haha:


----------



## Blah11

Come on baby Marie!


----------



## bungle

aley28 said:


> Good lordy... every time I put my hand on my stomach (usually to feel a kick :haha:) my husband goes, "Are you OK? Do you need anything??" Translation: "OMG, ARE YOU IN LABOR?!" :dohh: I'm glad he's so prepared, but really?? :rofl: Its getting a little annoying, to be honest. Gosh I love him a lot right now :)
> 
> Bungle :hugs: ... I was so convinced that my LO would be here by December and when he wasn't, I really felt like crying. I think its one thing if you expect to go overdue... kinda crummy, but you manage... its like it sucks doubly bad when you thought you'd have a 1 or 2 week old baby by the time your due date came around. I mean... I was planning on having a 6 week old baby at Christmas... not a 3 week old one. :wacko:

I think also because ive been told that baby is measuring on the large side I was hoping she might make an early appearance so she wouldn't be quite so big but seems she's keen to stay where she is and continue growing. If they thought she'd be 10lbs on her due date how bloomin big will she be now??? :wacko:


----------



## Sarah24

bungle said:


> I'm still here and don't have an induction booked....just waiting and waiting and waiting...really thought she'd be here by now :(

I was only booked in after my sweep this morning. Tomorrow was a cancellation : /


----------



## Jchihuahua

Best of luck ladies :hugs:.

Here's a link to my birth story if anyone wants a read :).
https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-s...ductions-tommys-birth-story.html#post14330606


----------



## bungle

Sarah24 said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> I'm still here and don't have an induction booked....just waiting and waiting and waiting...really thought she'd be here by now :(
> 
> I was only booked in after my sweep this morning. Tomorrow was a cancellation : /Click to expand...

Gee you've had a long ole wait havent you? :hugs:

I'm off to bed in a mo just incase tonight is The Night - seem to be leaking an unusual smelling fluid. If it is my waters i guess i'll be needing my sleep!


----------



## Sarah24

Good luck! : D hope tonight's the night for you xx


----------



## bungle

Thanks hun, I doubt it is but there's always hope. Good luck to you too, don't these babies know they're in danger of ending up with joint xmas/bday pressies for the rest of their lives if they hang on much longer?!?! lol


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> aley i forgot to say earlier to you, you have NO idea what plug loss is until you're close to transition :rofl: I went to the toilet and was sick then when i wiped my bloody show was the size of a square of toilet paper and i had to wipe twice :rofl: so disgusting, I've never seen anything like it!

:sick:

...that just made me NOT want my bloody show to appear!! :rofl: Stay up in there, you nasty glob of bloody mucus! :sick: :rofl: My stomach is actually rolling at the thought of seeing that. I might have to stop looking at my toilet paper :rofl: :rofl:

:shock: I just realized how strange its going to be to be bleeding down there again. I mean, I haven't had a period since January. Even after my miscarriage in Feb, I had really, really light bleeding for 4 days and then it was gone. I think I'm in for a shock. :rofl: It'll be like having my first period all over again! "OMG, what is this? What do I do? What do I do? MOOOOMMMMMM!!!"

I am just preparing to start timing some contractions. I had to charge my phone first. :dohh: They aren't as painful when I'm sitting, but when I'm up on my feet, they are starting to really hurt! :thumbup: Starting to consider the possibility of spontaneous labor again :haha:


----------



## marie1112

My belly button is starting to turn outward... I really don't want an outie! AGH. lol :haha:


----------



## EstelSeren

Congrats to the girls who've had their babies! Good luck to those with inductions tomorrow! :thumbup:

As for me, I had some horrid cramping and pains yesterday but they were really irregular so I expect they were just strong BH, I've started spotting ever so slightly and I'm still losing my plug but it's started to turn pink! So something's happening even if I don't really know what exactly! Intermittent pains in my cervix too, which are worse when I've been for a walk but are really painful and annoying! I've felt a pop when I was on the loo earlier but I don't seem to be leaking at all so confused on that front! No idea what that was about! :dohh: Next seeing midwife on Saturday, which is also my due date, and I should be getting a sweep then if nothing's happened beforehand! I feel quite lucky in a way as she's coming out to see me because clinic's scheduled to be booked solid Thursday and Friday and she didn't want me to have to wait until I'm overdue to see someone again! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## lynnikins

well nothing for me to update with this evening baby is really low as always the occasional cervix pains but nothing else even spending half the evening on my ball aint done much so it looks like DH will be off to work again in the morning


----------



## babybaker2011

marie1112 said:


> Big CONGRATULATIONS to *Blah* and *Jchihuahua*!!! :happydance: SO happy for you both! :hugs:
> 
> Good luck to *aley* and *Sarah* on their inductions tomorrow! I know it is scary, but you know you get to meet your LO's SOON, so take comfort in that! :hugs:
> 
> *Gnomer* - You have more guts than me! My neighbors LOVE to blast music and get noisy at the most RANDOM times. I can't stand it. I have to sleep with ear plugs in most of the time. I worry how my LO will be able to sleep with their inconsiderateness. I may get brave and go ask them to quiet down if it starts preventing her from sleeping.
> 
> WOW! I slept in this morning, and woke up to craziness in here! It's about time! At the same time, I'm so _jealous_, haha. :haha: *Are there any overdue ladies left in here that DO NOT have an induction scheduled??* My MW won't talk about scheduling one until I reach 41.5 weeks, and won't actually do one until 42+ weeks. Not that I actually WANT an induction, but I just feel like my time frame is still unknown. I still have no idea when I'll get to meet her. It's frustrating. :sad1:
> 
> On the symptom front, just the same backache I've had for a few days now. No contractions or cramps or nausea today. Guess I better do some more walking today and ball bouncing. Doesn't seem to be helping, but can't make things go any slower, right??

I have yet to get an induction scheduled. I see my OB tomorow and I'll see if I can get one for later this week...I'd kinda like to wait, but hubby is really anxious for our lo to be here :) So, we'll see...


----------



## caiis101

Congrats Blah!! Just read your birth story and saw your pictures. He is absolutley adorable. You must be on cloud 9. :winkwink:

Aley -- Good luck tomorrow!! :thumbup: Will be checking for updates from you.


----------



## marie1112

Just made OH DTD :sex: again, :haha: and I now feel confident I've done all I can do for today to encourage labor! If not, I guess I'll just repeat it all tomorrow...


----------



## MissQuintessa

Still pregnant and not handling it very well. Kidney stones been giving me hell again my blader feels so brusied and i feel like im busting to pee 24/7, my lady parts are so itchy and swollen also feeling very brusied as well but no thrush so have no idea what it is. im not sleeping more than an hour at a time when im past over tierd and still trying to keep the house clean and kids looked after. its all making the spd worse which is already very bad and need cruches to get around. no signs babys coming any time soon :( i dont know how much more i can take im doing all this on my own. sorry for the vent just needed to let it out


----------



## marie1112

MissQuintessa said:


> Still pregnant and not handling it very well. Kidney stones been giving me hell again my blader feels so brusied and i feel like im busting to pee 24/7, my lady parts are so itchy and swollen also feeling very brusied as well but no thrush so have no idea what it is. im not sleeping more than an hour at a time when im past over tierd and still trying to keep the house clean and kids looked after. its all making the spd worse which is already very bad and need cruches to get around. no signs babys coming any time soon :( i dont know how much more i can take im doing all this on my own. sorry for the vent just needed to let it out

So sorry you're having such a hard time of it! :hugs: It's so much to deal with, but will be worth it when bubs arrives! How far along are you?


----------



## Isobela

hello ladies, Blah- you birth story sounds perfect.. so happy when I read of natural births... they seem to be rare! baby is gorgeous.
I have had a quite intense sweep today and acupuncture... I just thought I would post and reassure the ladies that were still waiting for their show.. I felt I wasn't progressing because of no losing of plug... but today when my midwife did the sweep and stretch I asked her about the plug (she had her fingers on LO head!) aand she said "what plug? it has already gone!" I never even noticed "losingit" and It gave me a tremendous sense that things were moving along! after I had been feeling dejected reading about everyone leaking all over the show!... in my first pregnancy it was minimal too...


----------



## MissQuintessa

Due on friday 9th Dec. both my boys wer here by now but this little guy seems to wont to hand in their and because my spd is so bad and moneys tight i cant do alot of the things everyone else is doing my ex wont give my ball back i cant go on walks no sex 4 me or oils and rlt. feel like all im doing is helping him stay in lol. if the kidney stones itching and brusing would sort themselfs out i wouldnt mind but i feel like im being tourcherd 24/7. my bigest fair was being induced like last time (waters broke) coz that was a horid birth but now id take being induced in a heart beat just to get it over with so i can take the meds i need. i know it will b over soon enough just atm it feels like forever


----------



## lynnikins

well at least if your needing to take meds soon then they shouldnt let you go to far overdue, here then im likely to end up going all the way to 42wks and perhaps longer unless im induced


----------



## esmemuppet

Good luck girls...still no signs for me!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well its my due date today! the day i went into labour with ds1 so wonder if this lo' is as prompt..doubtful but i did have some pains in the night and hot flushes, no pattern or anything but the most painful ones i've felt in this pregnancy and have been to the toilet twice already..so just going to keep active and try not to think too much about it :haha: easier said than done. 
Oh is working from home today as well so would be so handy,as he's over hours away tomorrow and wednesday :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im not having a good day! 

My OH is poorly. He appears to have the norovirus! Im nursing him the best i can without getting to close, incase i catch it. Iv not slept for 2 nights. we both have alot of stress due to another very poorly family member, im so worried the stress is gunna start something. I dont want her to come yet now. because my OH will miss it due to his health, theyl never allow him in :( he looks so poorly! and if i get it god nos what then!

ETA: I cant get threw to the drs office! rang at 8:33, to be told there not open yet they open at 8:30... hmm then rang back 2 seconds later and it was engaged!!!


----------



## lynnikins

getting cervix pains again and some cramps but DH has gone to work now lol


----------



## Blah11

Tracie they cant do anything for noro but it isnt long lasting so tomorrow he should be a lot better :hugs:

Lyn hope it happens soon for you. I was just talking to a MW and she does a lot of the natural birth things for the NHS (she runs hypnobirthing classes) and she reckons that a lot of HB babies are later cos you're more worried about birthing at home but when you eventually do go into labour your labour goes quicker cos you're more relaxed!


----------



## MissQuintessa

what would b really great is if we got a few days off per pregnancy, someone could bumpsit for us and we get a little bit of freedom. now thats evaluation girls lol. im gona talk to my mw tomorrow about having a sweep and making a date to b induced, they dont like doing any of that stuff here so unless im dieing she wont chose to induce me untill she has to so im gona nag


----------



## Blah11

Not gonna lie my first nights 'sleep' (which wasnt much sleep as i have a mucusy baby who was 'choking' all night) and it was lovely to turn over pain free :D


----------



## lynnikins

Blah you need to update your tickers when you have a moment lol, 
i dont remember turning over last night or waking up to anyway i slept so soundly, fingers crossed its a good thing, gonna do some baking later and have to go to the post office with the boys today to make sure the cards get to my parents and sisters in time lol


----------



## MummyMEE

30mummyof1 said:


> Well its my due date today! the day i went into labour with ds1 so wonder if this lo' is as prompt..doubtful but i did have some pains in the night and hot flushes, no pattern or anything but the most painful ones i've felt in this pregnancy and have been to the toilet twice already..so just going to keep active and try not to think too much about it :haha: easier said than done.
> Oh is working from home today as well so would be so handy,as he's over hours away tomorrow and wednesday :(

My due date today too!! Its snowing here so hope it either stops or LO decides that today is the day! Don't want to be snowed in when I go into labour!!! xx


----------



## Jchihuahua

Blah11 said:


> Not gonna lie my first nights 'sleep' (which wasnt much sleep as i have a mucusy baby who was 'choking' all night) and it was lovely to turn over pain free :D

I had the same 'choking' all night Blah. Is it to be expected as I can't remember Daisy doing it?


----------



## Jchihuahua

lynnikins said:


> getting cervix pains again and some cramps but DH has gone to work now lol

I'm keeping my fingers crossed the pains and cramps lead somewhere for you today hun!


----------



## Blah11

Jchihuahua said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Not gonna lie my first nights 'sleep' (which wasnt much sleep as i have a mucusy baby who was 'choking' all night) and it was lovely to turn over pain free :D
> 
> I had the same 'choking' all night Blah. Is it to be expected as I can't remember Daisy doing it?Click to expand...

yeah, mw says it'l last a few days and can just be from being born a bit too quick at the end.


----------



## lynnikins

for the chesty babies then spend time with them lying on their tummies on your chest it will help them clear their little lungs, EJ was the same caus he swallowed a bit of fluid just before arriving and he arrived so fast


----------



## 30mummyof1

MummyMEE said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Well its my due date today! the day i went into labour with ds1 so wonder if this lo' is as prompt..doubtful but i did have some pains in the night and hot flushes, no pattern or anything but the most painful ones i've felt in this pregnancy and have been to the toilet twice already..so just going to keep active and try not to think too much about it :haha: easier said than done.
> Oh is working from home today as well so would be so handy,as he's over hours away tomorrow and wednesday :(
> 
> My due date today too!! Its snowing here so hope it either stops or LO decides that today is the day! Don't want to be snowed in when I go into labour!!! xxClick to expand...

Happy due date too :) no snow here but thats what i feared as well having a December baby! Hope your be ok x
Are you getting annoyed yet with the texts/messages asking if there are any signs! I've put my phone on silent now! lol


----------



## aley28

Well ladies... I'm sitting around waiting for my MIL to show up, and then I'm off to the hospital. :thumbup:

(Oh, she's here!)

I'm nervous! :haha: And so, so excited! I'll update when I get a chance. :happydance:


----------



## Sarah24

Good luck aley! I'm off to the hospital soon too. Hope everything goes well for you xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck ladies, can't wait to see pics and read birth story :)


----------



## lynnikins

good luck Aley,

happy due date girls i'll be with you tomorrow at this rate lol. got children to sort out for naptime then gonna get the stuff i want to do done while i cook lunch


----------



## 30mummyof1

My lo' is asleep now, phheww he's been really trying my patience this morning, maybe he senses something i don't know? :shrug:


----------



## Mummys2be

Hi Ladies, FINALLY.........it's my due date today!!!!! It seems to have taken forever and a day to get here but we made it! 
I have lost my plug and am wearing a pad because I'm paranoid about waters going, woke up feeling wet but pad feels dry?? 
Not seeing my midwife until Thursday and am pretty sure I will still be preggers by then! 
Let's hope to see some more babies soon! Xx


----------



## lynnikins

well maybe he does lol my boys have been total daddys boys all weekend and rather well behaved on the whole which is completely not normal behaviour for them lol i think they sense something


----------



## wtt :)

Congrats blah!!


----------



## mummapie

Just had my sweep. Seriously nothing to worry about, I think blood tests are worse lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mummys2be said:


> Hi Ladies, FINALLY.........it's my due date today!!!!! It seems to have taken forever and a day to get here but we made it!
> I have lost my plug and am wearing a pad because I'm paranoid about waters going, woke up feeling wet but pad feels dry??
> Not seeing my midwife until Thursday and am pretty sure I will still be preggers by then!
> Let's hope to see some more babies soon! Xx

3 of us today with same due date!

I'm not seeing midwife till thurs either! Hoping i won't still be preggers but think i will be!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks mummpie, i have mine thurs and not had one before so i was a little worried too x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Mummys2be said:


> Hi Ladies, FINALLY.........it's my due date today!!!!! It seems to have taken forever and a day to get here but we made it!
> I have lost my plug and am wearing a pad because I'm paranoid about waters going, woke up feeling wet but pad feels dry??
> Not seeing my midwife until Thursday and am pretty sure I will still be preggers by then!
> Let's hope to see some more babies soon! Xx

happy dd.

i take it this is ur 1st as a pad wont soak up ur waters:haha: my were from one end of the room to the other end.made the labour ward look like it had flooded:haha:

my sweep was fine lil uncomfortable tho.i didnt work tho lol


----------



## mummapie

She made me lay like a frog. I think that made me laugh and chill out a bit! She said I'm about 1cm dilated but my cervix is still thick so I dunno if it will work. Got some cramping now though.


----------



## Gnomer

Afternoon ladies! 

I'm in a right stonking mood again today. Internet went off last night, along with my phone signal. TV was absolutely crap, and I'd finished my last book the night before, so I've spent the night staring at a dark ceiling. Haven't slept a wink. 

I think I might be leaking something wet and funky smelling. I noticed it last night after my bath. I got out, wrapped the towel around me and didn;t bother drying off. Walking down the stairs I though, "Oh I'm wetter than I thought". I had water dribbling down my leg. 
Went back upstairs and dried off properly, and since I have a constant wet patch. Not tons, but enough for me to need to change a tenner lady every hour or two. 
I thought I was going nuts in bed. I could not decide if I was peeing myself, sweating, or it was something different. And its carried on today. I am sure it isn't pee. I mean, I'd feel pee wouldn't i? And because I'm paranoid about it, I'm peeing a thimble amount every half an hour, just to check! :haha: 
And I'm definitely not sweating today. Last night I was roasting, so it was a possibility, but not today. 

Midwife tomorrow anyway, so I plan to ask her then. 

MASSIVE good lucks to Aley and Sarah! I'm sorry I missed you both, but I hope everything goes absolutely amazing for both of you! Sending huge hugs!

ETA: Sorry for the rambling about my leakage. I ramble a lot on a normal day, it gets even worse when I'm tired. BUT NEED TO ADD. I swear I can feel the leak coming out of my lady bits. TMI, but it kind of feels like it would after DTD with OH, only, constant feeling of stuff coming out of me.


----------



## bungle

Still here. Boo hiss!!!! :(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

erm.... i just went shopping came back and iv lost some blood... old blood! now i have twinges... My mw said to see how it goes.... im panicking!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im having a panic attack here!!


----------



## lynnikins

you will be fine tracie just chill and relax


----------



## lynnikins

Gnomer said:


> Afternoon ladies!
> 
> I'm in a right stonking mood again today. Internet went off last night, along with my phone signal. TV was absolutely crap, and I'd finished my last book the night before, so I've spent the night staring at a dark ceiling. Haven't slept a wink.
> 
> I think I might be leaking something wet and funky smelling. I noticed it last night after my bath. I got out, wrapped the towel around me and didn;t bother drying off. Walking down the stairs I though, "Oh I'm wetter than I thought". I had water dribbling down my leg.
> Went back upstairs and dried off properly, and since I have a constant wet patch. Not tons, but enough for me to need to change a tenner lady every hour or two.
> I thought I was going nuts in bed. I could not decide if I was peeing myself, sweating, or it was something different. And its carried on today. I am sure it isn't pee. I mean, I'd feel pee wouldn't i? And because I'm paranoid about it, I'm peeing a thimble amount every half an hour, just to check! :haha:
> And I'm definitely not sweating today. Last night I was roasting, so it was a possibility, but not today.
> 
> Midwife tomorrow anyway, so I plan to ask her then.
> 
> MASSIVE good lucks to Aley and Sarah! I'm sorry I missed you both, but I hope everything goes absolutely amazing for both of you! Sending huge hugs!
> 
> ETA: Sorry for the rambling about my leakage. I ramble a lot on a normal day, it gets even worse when I'm tired. BUT NEED TO ADD. I swear I can feel the leak coming out of my lady bits. TMI, but it kind of feels like it would after DTD with OH, only, constant feeling of stuff coming out of me.

if you can id pop up to the hospital to get it checked to find out if its your waters you could have a slow leak going on, and keep up the fluids in case it is


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

mind over matter!, mind over matter!! these pains are in my head.... la la la!! lol


----------



## Munchkinn_

Today i had a membrane sweep, im 40 + 4.. 
i had the sweep at 11:00am and at around midday i lost plug with blood streaks and then again at around 2:30pm i lost more plug, and had lost a lot of brown discharge.. im booked in for a induction next Tuesday, so just hoping this might start something.. has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Sarah24

So far induction is really boring : | Hope everyone is doing ok today x


----------



## lynnikins

:hugs: sarah hope it gets less boring and more like baby is gonna turn up soon. :dust:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Gunna take a nap... see what happens, im gunna need my sleep if this is it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sarah24 said:


> So far induction is really boring : | Hope everyone is doing ok today x

Hope things pick up a bit and your holding your baby soon x


----------



## lynnikins

well my back has started to ache a bit :( doesnt seem to be coming and going at all though


----------



## mummapie

I don't know what to think :'( I'm cramping a lot and had to rush to the loo (sorry tmi) so many times today. I think if anything is going to happen it'll be in the dead of night lol. If not I'm being induced next Monday, but I don't even want to imagine being pregnant for another day let alone a week. just want to be a mumma now.


----------



## marie1112

Good luck with the inductions today *Sarah* and *aley*! 

*Tracie* - You sound like this could be it! Good luck!

*mummapie* - Sounds promising! Good luck! 

Hope things pick up for you too *Lyn*! 

I woke up irritable because after bouncing, walking 2 miles, and DTD :sex::sex: TWICE yesterday... I had NO cramps or symptoms AT ALL last night or when I woke up today. :dohh::dohh::dohh: I did just have to run to the restroom as I was typing this though... :sick: Probably just my breakfast though. SO frustrating. Anyway, guess there's nothing I can do except repeat the process again today. :shrug: Hopefully, with better results though!


----------



## MummyMEE

Well nothing happening here other than the snow warning and the developement of a large haemmorhoid which hurts llike bloody hell! Just what I need! Bummer.......lol x


----------



## lynnikins

well im overly emotional so if having a good cry and breakdown are signs of labour starting then im there :cry: i really really really really cannot see how i can cope with 2 more weeks of this potentially which is what i went through with ds1 and nearly 2wks with ds2.


----------



## marie1112

Lyn I know how you feel! Although.. this is only my first, I feel like I'm going out of my mind a bit. I just feel like I've paid my dues, and given my 40 weeks... I don't know how much more I can take. It sound a little nuts :wacko: though, because at most, I should only have 11 days left, but each day just feels like an eternity! :dohh:


----------



## Gnomer

I feel exactly the same, Lyn and marie. I think its the lack of sleep doing it to me. I just want it over with. I'm sick to friggin death of being round, unable to move, and tired. So, so tired. 
I got teary last night in bed, but didn't even have the energy for a good breakdown. It was a few pathetic tears and a big ball of frustration in my throat. 

I'm getting so angry over ridiculous things too. OH's alarm was going off for about a minute this morning, and even though I was wide awake before it even went off, I was so angry at him because he COULD have woken me up. I also wanted to kick him during the night, because he was sleeping in the middle of the bed. Not that it was bothering me, as I prefer sleeping at the edge anyway. I think it was mroe the fact he was asleep and I was jealous :haha:


----------



## mummapie

I think they should make due dates at 42 weeks and babies are welcome to arrive anytime from 37! It would stop us all going bloody mad I'm sure..

Next baby I'm telling everyone my due date is 2 weeks later!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been in tears this afternoon as well :cry: think because i went into labour on due date with ds1 kinda expected/hoped it would happen this time too...by this time i was in hospital so i know it won't be today now.
Just been out for dinner with oh and ds just couldn't face making the dinner and thought it might take my mind off things for a bit.
Also have a reflexology session tonight, hopefully i am close and it helps getting the lo' on his way..fx

Plus all the messages/texts have just made it seem even more frustrating that i haven't got any news for them! :cry:


----------



## lynnikins

ive been telling people not to expect the baby till mid december but it hasnt stopped me wanting it here earlier


----------



## Blah11

:hugs: everyone. Won't be long now. You have my sympathy though. Those 9 days felt like 9 years.


----------



## mummydeb

i seen my mw today and for anyone that wants to no... she said the best way to try bring on labour is sex but she said the only way it would work would be for us woman to go on top and face the mans feet because that way his semen would get behind cervix oh and once wont work lots of times :haha: im to fat now would get out of breath to quickly lol


----------



## mummydeb

ohh also does anyone no what this could be.. im 38wks but measuring 34wks and at my 36wk appointment i was measuring at 33wks but at 32wks i was measuring 2wks ahead so has my baby not grown since 32wks? seeing specialist this wednesday but wondered if anyone else has this or no what might be the cause


----------



## BoBo

mummydeb said:


> ohh also does anyone no what this could be.. im 38wks but measuring 34wks and at my 36wk appointment i was measuring at 33wks but at 32wks i was measuring 2wks ahead so has my baby not grown since 32wks? seeing specialist this wednesday but wondered if anyone else has this or no what might be the cause

Yep, I had this. I was measuring 4 weeks ahead at 34 weeks, then lost a week at 36 weeks and am now bang on at 38 weeks. MW said it was because baby is now engaged.


----------



## tmt

Hospital just called and booked me in for a non-stress test on Wednesday when I'll be 1 week over and an ultrasound this Friday, plus I have my 41 week appointment on Thursday. 

All cramping and backpain have disappeared and all signs seem to be non-existent other than a clear out I had after the hospital called.


----------



## mummydeb

im only 3/5ths engaged babys bobbed head a little back out since 36wk appointment.
im measuring 4wks behind though surely thats not right for 38wks pregnant


----------



## spiceyuk

One day overdue. Was feeling optimistic that things would progress at some point this week, but had a doctors appointment today and she said my cervix is high up and back and completely closed. Made me feel a little depressed, the scary unknown of labour is like an elephant sitting in the middle of the room that I am trying to ignore!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Well that amounted to naff all.... got mw tomorrow see how that goes eh... little tease!


----------



## Sarah24

5 hours into induction and all I've had is lie down and be monitored. I've lost the will to live and have no confidence in this midwife.


----------



## mummydeb

good luck sarah. just get up and walk around forget mws its not them giving birth hopefully speed things along for you


----------



## babybaker2011

I had my doctor's appointment today and it turns out that lo has decided not to be in the head-down position anymore. She is now transverse. I am scheduled to go to the hospital on Thursday, December 8 and my doctor will try and turn her and if she able is to get her in the correct position, then I will have an induction. If she is unable to turn her or it causes her to become distressed and her heart rate drops, then I will have a C-section. So, hopefully we will have our lo by this weekend.


----------



## bungle

Just got back from midwife as wanted to have my 'leak' checked out - had hoped it might be my waters but alas it seems it's just a hell of a lot of discharge. Ah well!


----------



## MissQuintessa

in agony feeling like i need to pee so bad i even cried when i went to the toilet and only dribbled a bit. i just dont know what to do nothing im trying is making anything better i hope the midwife today can help get things moving to get him out i cant take much more of this


----------



## leahsmummy443

Freaking out a little bit... Have been 'clearing out' all day' sorry tmi but been 4 times today and it's been quite loose and yuck... Also have had the odd period pain, feel like need to go loo again now... Don't know if it's the actual clear out or just bit of bad tum, just know I haven't had anything like this since about 35 weeks, usually but bunged up and maybe once a day!
Also baby is uncharacteristically (sp) quiet fr this time of night!! She is usually squirming like a good'un about now making me incredibly uncomfortable!! But she is very quiet! Conserving energy?? 
And lastly (bit weird lol) but my dog was being ever so strange when I got into bed.. She sleeps at the bottom of the bed and she normally just curls up and goes to sleep but she just kept pacing the bed and staring about so oh took her down thinking maybe she needed a wee.. But when she came back up she was still acting strange, just sat up staring and kept sniffing the bed! :/ 
Prob all a coincidence and nothing will come of it all but just has me thinking a bit!


----------



## xcarlydx

To back up your statement with evidence .. (lol) OH and I did it like that the other night and I was up all night with cramps which was good! I reckon a few more times and it'll work :D


----------



## lynnikins

well i jsut headed up to go to bed and had pink discharge when i went to the bathroom so back downstairs to bounce on my ball a bit since its the first sign of anything ive had all day


----------



## caiis101

Hello Ladies ,

Again no sign today. Boo. But Happy to be a week till Due Date. Just waiting for Friday's doctors appointment to see if I made any progress. But something in my gut tells me i'll end up being induced.

Good Luck to the rest of you all though -- labor dust!! 

Good Luck Aley and Sarah!! Will be checking back for updates. Really hope everything goes nice and smooth :)


----------



## MissQuintessa

Just seen mw and she wont do a sweep untill im over 40 weeks so even though i hit 40 weeks in 3 days i have to wait another week and the hospital wont even look at inducing till after 10 days over due. omg doesnt even mater about my kidneys or pelvis unless i go into kidney failure. baby please leave we both know your done in their. going in for a scan today just to make sure he's all good his heart rate has been fine but he's still not moving as much


----------



## aley28

Phew! I've finally got a quiet minute!

My induction was smooth as a dream. About 7 hours from the firat drop of pitocin to delivery. No pain meds at all. Little Parker Allen arrived at 1:56pm after 20 minutes of pushing and screaming obsceneties :D He's peeerfect. Took right to breastfeeding. I'll write my birth story tomorrow afternoon when I get home. Very positive experience. I am in love. :cloud9:


----------



## caiis101

aley28 said:


> Phew! I've finally got a quiet minute!
> 
> My induction was smooth as a dream. About 7 hours from the firat drop of pitocin to delivery. No pain meds at all. Little Parker Allen arrived at 1:56pm after 20 minutes of pushing and screaming obsceneties :D He's peeerfect. Took right to breastfeeding. I'll write my birth story tomorrow afternoon when I get home. Very positive experience. I am in love. :cloud9:

Congrats Aley!! How exciting! So glad everything went well. Can't wait to read your birth story :)


----------



## marie1112

SO happy for you Aley! :hugs: Hope I'm next! :winkwink:


----------



## MissQuintessa

YAY congrats hun so happy 4 you


----------



## MummyMEE

Woohoo well done Aley!!
I am 40 +1 today and seeing my consultant for a sweep at 11.30, I not holding out much hope but he has hands like shovels so it may just work......lol
Oooh I am also calling into SCBU to see my husbands cousin who had her baby at 30 weeks yesterday 2lb 13oz!!! Can't wait! Taking her the prem baby clothes I bought for my LO when we thought she was coming early but no, here I am overdue!! 
Hope we have some more babies born today ladies!!


----------



## lynnikins

COngrats Aley, 
its my due date ! :( will see if anything is happening after the nursery run this morning, got back ache so far will see how that turns out.


----------



## esmemuppet

Congrats Aley...and thanks for starting this thread!x


----------



## MummyMEE

Happy due date Lynn, hope things get going for you today xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Aley :)

Well i really thought something would happen last night, was cramping on and off from about 5.00 till 10.00, my reflexologist thought i was close to labour but nope all went quiet in the night.
Just sent a snappy text to my mum when she asked if there was any news, woops! just so fed up now :grr:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

What are chances of me getting an internal at mws today?

After yesterday, and the now constant aches, and the fact i now cant turn over in bed without wanting to cry through the pressure and bruisedness i need to no if anything is happening or im stuck like this for a while!! coz if i am im gunna sit on some frozen peas!


----------



## babyhopes2010

if ur in uk tracie id say very very small chance they would


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

why :( i wouldnt have asked if it wasnt for the fact all the pains, the BH, and the bleed i had yest... :(


----------



## lynnikins

caus they really dont like to unless you have reached 40wks in the UK they really dont like to intervene unless they have to and Maternal comfort is not a medical reason in their eyes


----------



## lynnikins

this is the 3rd time ive got to my due date with no internal exams prior im only getting a sweep tomorrow because my MW is really keen for me to get my homebirth before Christmas caus if it comes down to being induced i will fight it and she knows it and if they discovered medical grounds to induce then it would be Christmas week they would be doing the induction which isnt an ideal time for them as there are less staff on the wards due to Christmas holidays


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ok :(


----------



## MummyMEE

Been having painful tightenings for the last hour! And quite bad period pains too... Sods law I have my sweep today!


----------



## lynnikins

mummyMEE its good you might find the sweep just helps things along that tiny bit that pushes you into full blown labour ,best of luck sweetie


----------



## Gnomer

My kitty is driving me MAD this morning. OH brought home some christmas tree foliage so I can make a few wreaths and garlands, left them in a black rubble sack in the kitchen. They are now all over the place. :dohh: He has destroyed the bag, and covered my kitchen in tree. 
He has also decided that peeing on my bed is the best place to pee, but only when I'm in it, and only on my legs. Yesterday he pee'd on the bed, on my legs, and again this morning. Each time he's been told off, put into the living room alone, and I have the LOVELY task of cleaning the sheets, duvet and mattress. I'm now sat with a hair dryer, drying the duvet, in a right mood. 

Have midwife at 4pm. Whats the chances of getting an internal at 40+2? I want a sweep, but I haven't a clue if you have to book, or if my midwife will just do it there and then for me, or if she'll tell me she isn't doing it yet. 
I need to ask about my leak too. I am still leaking some kind of fluid. My mum said in all her normal labours, she never gushed her waters out, they always leaked over a couple of days. So hopefully I am like my mother! And this is my start. 

I swear last night, I thought I was going to push out baby on the toilet. The pressure was HUGE. And painful. Its still painful this morning. I seem to have back and hip ache when I lay down, and cervical and lower belly pain when I'm upright. 

Oh lolz, I think my kitty is apologising. He's bringing me his collection of feathers, and placing them on the bed in front of me. Carrying them all the way upstairs one by one. CUTE!


----------



## MummyMEE

LOL my cats won't leave me alone today and the dog keeps sitting in front of me and staring at me in a lassie "come quick, Timmy fell down the well" style! Its freaking me out, even the huge amount of clary sage fumes radiating from me isn't putting them off!!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

My mw booked my sweep at 40+3 without me asking, would have been 40+4 just that day wasn't available. 
I think they do need to book them though and don't just do them on the spur of the moment but i might be wrong?


----------



## lynnikins

your pets hanging around you is a good sign,

Gomer i would ask your MW about your leak she might send you up to labour ward to check if it is your waters or might write it off as discharge and possibly do a sweep no hurt in asking lol im getting one tomorrow at 40+1


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> My mw booked my sweep at 40+3 without me asking, would have been 40+4 just that day wasn't available.
> I think they do need to book them though and don't just do them on the spur of the moment but i might be wrong?

my MW only noted it in my notes as it its a team effort here and its a different MW im seeing tomorrow than i saw last week, normally they will do one at the normal clinic


----------



## Gnomer

I wonder if the strange behaviour is something to do with us being so close to labour. OH brought up an interesting point when I told him the cat had wet the bed, again. "Maybe he can smell your leakage, and he wants in on the act!" :haha: Maybe I AM just peeing, and teaching the cat bad habits too!

My midwife only works tuesdays. If she books me in for my first sweep next tuesday, I will NOT be happy. I need things hurrying along slightly, for the sake of my sanity and mental health.


----------



## Gnomer

Yeah I am going to ask about the leak. I've written it on a post it note, and stuck it on my green notes so I don't forget. 
It smells kind of funky, not like normal discharge. More sweet smelling kind of. Strange!

Yay for tomorrow's sweep lynn! I really don't think it will be too long for you now.


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations Aley :)

Happy due date Lynnikins, hope your LO arrives soon


----------



## Pingu

Last night I started getting tightenings every 10-12 minutes for 2.5-3 hours. I also had backache and was sick yesterday morning. They were not very painful but took my breath away iygwim. I went to bed hoping it could be the start of something but as I thought they went away so baby was just teasing me. Been getting more tightenings today, going to do lots of bouncing on my ball.


----------



## Blah11

Tracie the bruised feeling is normal for the last few weeks. Its just pressure for her head engaging :hugs: Its horrid but it wont last much longer now.

Lyn happy due date, hopefully LO will make an appearance very soon.

:hugs: to you OD ladies


----------



## Blah11

Pingu said:


> Last night I started getting tightenings every 10-12 minutes for 2.5-3 hours. I also had backache and was sick yesterday morning. They were not very painful but took my breath away iygwim. I went to bed hoping it could be the start of something but as I thought they went away so baby was just teasing me. Been getting more tightenings today, going to do lots of bouncing on my ball.

ooo sounds like me on saturday. I had contractions on and off all day long ranging from every 30 mins to every 4 minutes but nothing happened then sunday he was here :D
Good luck, I reckon you're next :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

oh and in regards to the sweep, they literally take 1 minute to do, i dunno why they'd need to be booked?


----------



## lynnikins

im hoping it wont be long for me either lol strange that hehehe


----------



## lynnikins

i know with my last pregnancy they "booked " them in a week in advance lol but they always were at my normal appointment and they probably would have done one if id just asked on the day the only reason i would see for " booking " one really would be to give them a chance to explain it to a first time mum rather than surprise her with it lol and if it was a different MW going to be doing it lol or if they wouldnt do it at the clinic but at the hospital


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've got a different midwife coming to my house to do mine, normal midwife just rang someone and booked it for me whilst i was at my appointment last week.:shrug:


----------



## bungle

I've got a sweep booked for Thursday. She made it a half hour appointment rather than a 15 minute one for that very reason. Can't believe I'm still here. My daughter had arrived in the world by now...really didn't anticipate this one being later :(


----------



## lynnikins

bungle, im here in the very familiar teritory of being due and not having had a baby prior to 40+11 then i know i still could have some wait ahead :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

bungle said:


> I've got a sweep booked for Thursday. She made it a half hour appointment rather than a 15 minute one for that very reason. Can't believe I'm still here. My daughter had arrived in the world by now...really didn't anticipate this one being later :(

Yep same as :(


----------



## mummapie

Well I've been having period type cramps since yesterday and now they've all gone :'( and I read what the mw gave me about induction and it sounds horrible!


----------



## 30mummyof1

mummapie said:


> Well I've been having period type cramps since yesterday and now they've all gone :'( and I read what the mw gave me about induction and it sounds horrible!

Yep thats what i had for 5 hours yesterday, why do these babies tease us!

I was looking at the stats for my hospital yesterday re-induction and its 40%!! so i'm really going to have to fight my corner i reckon when it comes to refusing it :(


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> mummapie said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been having period type cramps since yesterday and now they've all gone :'( and I read what the mw gave me about induction and it sounds horrible!
> 
> Yep thats what i had for 5 hours yesterday, why do these babies tease us!
> 
> I was looking at the stats for my hospital yesterday re-induction and its 40%!! so i'm really going to have to fight my corner i reckon when it comes to refusing it :(Click to expand...

im planning this homebirth to put them off trying to pressure me till post 42 wks and i'll be requesting monitoring rather than induction


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hey ladies, room for one more? I'm currently three days over and I am miserable!! 

Lol we ok, maybe not that bad, but I'm getting pretty impatient now.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Damn midwife!

Mine is away for the next few weeks, so had a replacement.. wasnt very good. While trying to do my measurements she asked me if iv ever been to hospital! so i told her yes and why and then she never explained why she wanted to no... 
Gave her my sample she showed it the stick and threw it without looking. i asked about my next appointment and she said 2 weeks time so i said il be nearly 41 by then... she said thats fine wel discuss a sweep.... went to go book my next appointment and shes fully booked! so i run the risk of being over 41 before i see anyone again. she just seem so rushed and un-informative. she didnt even tell me is shes still back to back!

I just dnt get why ask if iv ever been hospital then say nothing

Im only 2/5ths engaged measuring 36 weeks.... but o well..


----------



## 30mummyof1

lynnikins said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummapie said:
> 
> 
> Well I've been having period type cramps since yesterday and now they've all gone :'( and I read what the mw gave me about induction and it sounds horrible!
> 
> Yep thats what i had for 5 hours yesterday, why do these babies tease us!
> 
> I was looking at the stats for my hospital yesterday re-induction and its 40%!! so i'm really going to have to fight my corner i reckon when it comes to refusing it :(Click to expand...
> 
> im planning this homebirth to put them off trying to pressure me till post 42 wks and i'll be requesting monitoring rather than inductionClick to expand...

Yes i'll be asking for monitoring too Lynne, (if necessary) as i want to use hypnobirthing techniques again which aren't usually very effective with inductions. Plus i want to use the birthing centre :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I was only 34cm i think at my 39wk app Tracie, once baby starts engaging the measurement is less relevant. Have you measured about right in previous appointments?


----------



## daydreamerx

Im due on thursday and have STILL had no signs what so ever! 
I think i'm definitely going to have to be induced - whhhhhhhy oh why. Come on little bub its time to come out :nope:


----------



## lynnikins

here if you go over 42 they wont let you use the MLU at all even if your not induced :( so my only options post 42 are home or labour ward


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv been behind for the last 5 weeks.. im ok about that she might be petite but a chunk lol... it was just the fact the mw seems quite... dunno if it was rushed or inexperienced. and cant scrub why shed ask about being in hospital then give no reason as 2 why shed wanna no... 

was there summat wrong?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

she didnt even mention or write down my iron levels from last week that were low hence the horrid tablets im on...


----------



## esmemuppet

Due Friday and no real signs for me either except diarrhoea this morning...really really want to meet our little one now...am so impatient!x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thats the same for our birth centre Lynne, up to 42wks but still don't want to be induced because i would like a natural birth. FX

Maybe the sweep will get things moving, sometimes i feel like labour is close and other times i feel no different to a few weeks ago..:shrug:


----------



## Strawberrie

Hi ladies .. God this is the worst part isnt it ...waiting .. and not knowing a definate time and date !! .. its killing me ...

been getting twinges.. little spouts of pains here and there but nothing sticks :( .. no spotting, no plug, nothing else really other than the worst heartburn and indegestion (which iv been getting in the eve for about 3months but its now allll day !!! :( ) .. 

When i had my 38 week app i was 1/5 engaged .. and got my next app 13th.. day before my due date .. so hopefully i would have progressed... and HOPEFULLY she will send me for a sweep ..


----------



## lynnikins

ok im bouncing on my ball now about to change the boys and put them up for naptime so i get a few hours break from them see if i cant start this baby out in a more convincing way


----------



## bungle

lynnikins said:


> ok im bouncing on my ball now about to change the boys and put them up for naptime so i get a few hours break from them see if i cant start this baby out in a more convincing way

You're better than me - my LOs gone to bed and I'm following in her footsteps. Last time I went into labour at 1am, I'd hardly been to sleep at all and hadn't napped the previous day so I was knackered. Hoping not to fall into the same trap again!


----------



## Gnomer

I am debating getting my OH to shove an arm up and pull Ethan out. If only it was that easy eh :haha:

Fed up today. I'm getting some horrible low down pain, but I think its just baby. 

I also feel so sick all the time. And this backache is driving me potty. Just cannot get comfortable at all. 

sulksulksulk


----------



## lynnikins

bungle said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> ok im bouncing on my ball now about to change the boys and put them up for naptime so i get a few hours break from them see if i cant start this baby out in a more convincing way
> 
> You're better than me - my LOs gone to bed and I'm following in her footsteps. Last time I went into labour at 1am, I'd hardly been to sleep at all and hadn't napped the previous day so I was knackered. Hoping not to fall into the same trap again!Click to expand...

lol well no point trying to nap really though its a tempting thought lol im better off getting dinner sorted then keeping active


----------



## Pingu

Blah11 said:


> Pingu said:
> 
> 
> Last night I started getting tightenings every 10-12 minutes for 2.5-3 hours. I also had backache and was sick yesterday morning. They were not very painful but took my breath away iygwim. I went to bed hoping it could be the start of something but as I thought they went away so baby was just teasing me. Been getting more tightenings today, going to do lots of bouncing on my ball.
> 
> ooo sounds like me on saturday. I had contractions on and off all day long ranging from every 30 mins to every 4 minutes but nothing happened then sunday he was here :D
> Good luck, I reckon you're next :thumbup:Click to expand...

I would love to be next, not had many more tightenings since earlier though. Just been bouncing on the ball for 25 mins, going to do some more later.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My baby still hasn't engaged at all, at my 39 week apt I was measuring 42. I can't wait to be able to breathe again!


----------



## lynnikins

Lil_Pixie said:


> My baby still hasn't engaged at all, at my 39 week apt I was measuring 42. I can't wait to be able to breathe again!

you have my sympathy hun ds2 had his feet in my ribs right till his head was out he never engaged prior to labour at all :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Knowing he's not engaged makes me feel like I'll never go into labour! Everytime I see my mum or my sisters they feel the need to tell me my bump (more of a mountain really lol) hasn't dropped at all. Gee, thanks!! 

I'm finished with the community midwife now, I've got an appt at the hospital on Thursday (my birthday) I laughed when we made this appt six months ago - I was so sure I wouldn't be pregnant to go to it!


----------



## 30mummyof1

My baby's engaged and still nowhere near out of me! :haha:


----------



## bungle

My baby's engaged and still has her feet in my ribs! Big baby on board here


----------



## bungle

30mummyof1 said:


> My baby's engaged and still nowhere near out of me! :haha:

Just noticed you're only up the road! Are u giving birth in Swindon? X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been told to expect my baby to be big. Every time I've been out in the last month or so someone has asked if it's twins. Last week a woman chased me across the road to ask if it was triplets!! I mean come on, what were the chances of me saying yes, it is?! 

I've never ever had a kick in the ribs though, he kicks on my right side near the middle, as if his feet are next to his head. It's strange, but my sister old me it's agony when they get their feet in your ribs so I'm not grumbling.


----------



## 30mummyof1

bungle said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> My baby's engaged and still nowhere near out of me! :haha:
> 
> Just noticed you're only up the road! Are u giving birth in Swindon? XClick to expand...

Hiya, Yes not far from you at all! Yes hopefully in the new birth centre if this little man gets a move on! How about you? x


----------



## marie1112

*Tracie *- My midwives keep asking about if I've been to the hospital, just to make sure I'm familiar with where to go when I'm in labor and such. Maybe that's why yours was asking? :shrug:

4 days overdue today... At our appointment this morning, the midwife had trouble getting a clear reading on the baby's heart rate, except when using the doppler really high up on my stomach. She was concerned the baby might have turned breech, so she sent us for an ultrasound. The ultrasound was at the same place we went 2.5 weeks ago, and they've since installed 32-inch flat screen monitors on the wall opposite the table you lie on, so you don't even have to turn your head to look at their screen: NICE. Everything was fine; baby is still head down, but has turned with her spine facing outward, which may have caused the doppler issues.

Originally, we were told I'd be coming back for a Non-Stress Test on Friday, and another ultrasound Monday/Tuesday. However, they scheduled the ultrasound on Friday (ANOTHER one in 3 DAYS??) and the NST on Monday. Maybe it's just my hormones or stress from being overdue, but I'm becoming annoyed. I asked them to check my cervix, as I was told last time they would, but she refused and said they don't do that until they schedule your induction. I know it doesn't make much of a difference, but I would like to know if I've progressed at ALL.

It might at least help me not want to slap the next stranger who stops me to ask if I'm having twins and rave on and on about how HUGE I am... Thanks BUDDY! :growlmad:


----------



## mummapie

I don't think my sweep has done anything :( bring on Saturday and the next one.

My friend met me at Costa today and that has cheered me up. She made me realise as much as I don't want to be pregnant another week, a week is nothing compared to 40! Feeling positive... sorta.


----------



## MummyMEE

Well girls, went for my sweep at 11.30 this morning after the few contractions and my pets very odd behaviour I told you about and my consultant booked me in for iduction on the 16th and then gave me a very thorough sweep which bought on a couple of really strong contractions and so my friend and I left hospital and went to Morrisons. Just got out the car and my waters went!! No steady trickle for me, I gushed like Niagra Falls lol. Went straight back to the hospital and they said my waters had definitely gone along with my plug and to go home till I was getting contractions every 3 mins lasting a minute so I begged the consultant on call to let me go to my local birthing centre as long as I went into established labour before 2pm and they said yes! So happy as our birthing centre is due to be closed sadly and I really wanted to use it. So got the clary sage burning and just about to get on my ball to get things going, wish me luck ladies, will keep you posted! xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck mummymee, hope you have a quick l&d :) x


----------



## lynnikins

good luck mummymee im sooooooooooo jealous here right now hoping that my sweep tomorrow does the same thing for me


----------



## marie1112

AGH! How do you know if your water broke versus peeing yourself?? I felt a small gush/pop when I went to the restroom after a nap, and now liquid keeps trickling out. It's like... pale yellow. Don't feel like I'm peeing myself, but I thought your waters were clear???


----------



## MummyMEE

There was no mistaking they were waters it doesn't feel like you are peeing it feels like you are having a massive period flooding - Personally as I watched the river form in morrisons car park I knew my bladder was not capable of ever holding that amount of fluid!!! They can trickle or gush or "pop" so its quite hard to tell. Waters are straw coloured pale yellow so easy to confuse with wee but they smell sweet not of wee  xx


----------



## bungle

30mummyof1 said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> My baby's engaged and still nowhere near out of me! :haha:
> 
> Just noticed you're only up the road! Are u giving birth in Swindon? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, Yes not far from you at all! Yes hopefully in the new birth centre if this little man gets a move on! How about you? xClick to expand...

Had intended to give birth at the birthing centre in Chippenham as I had my daughter there but because baby is measuring big I've been advised to go to Bath incase she gets 'stuck' :s


----------



## Isobela

good luck everyone... I have 1 night to go into labour naturally before they induce me tomorrow at 7pm!!!!! after weeks of raspberry leaf tea, sex, epo, three sweeps, acupuncture, 4 nights of false labour and constant BH, curries, SOMETHINGS gotta give... desperate not to have an induction.


----------



## 30mummyof1

bungle said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bungle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> My baby's engaged and still nowhere near out of me! :haha:
> 
> Just noticed you're only up the road! Are u giving birth in Swindon? XClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, Yes not far from you at all! Yes hopefully in the new birth centre if this little man gets a move on! How about you? xClick to expand...
> 
> Had intended to give birth at the birthing centre in Chippenham as I had my daughter there but because baby is measuring big I've been advised to go to Bath incase she gets 'stuck' :sClick to expand...

Oh thats a shame, hope she's not too big that she gets stuck x


----------



## mummapie

My midwife said the waters smell like semen! How lovely.....


----------



## MissQuintessa

Well i'm still pregnant no signs he's coming out at all grrr. On a good note even though I dont have thrush the thrush cream is taking away alot of the itch so im getting a bit more sleep and im not scraching myself to bits. Any one had or having any probs with swelling down below, i think its from him pushing down but im so swollen im worryed hes gona tear me 2 bits when i have him so im wondering if anyone else had had this problem and if everything still streached when giving birth or if it tore


----------



## lynnikins

good luck Isobela


----------



## caiis101

Hey Ladies ... Just popping in for a quick hello :) Still no signs here. Met w. baby girl's pediatrican today. Other than that just waiting for Fri's apt. w. my doctor. Hoping she will allow me to be induced next week because I am miserable this week. Having just the hardest time sleeping this week. Last night I probably got only 2 hours of sleep. 

Ready for baby already!


----------



## lynnikins

ok Im getting sick of this its the 3rd day running of pink discharge thats really watery as well plus baby is so low and on my bladder and responds to running water by bouncing on my bladder, hope something happens, i dont think it will be long but id rather sooner


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Urgh I'm feeling so frowny today

I lost some of my plug last Friday and Saturday nights, and yesterday there was TONS more. Obviously I was hoping something would happen last night but nooooo. 

Over the last few days I've developed a rash on my tummy, it was like little bubbles which I had to pop cos I just can't help myself!! It's so so itchy and it's driving me insane! My belly was already itchy (except where it's numb) and the rash has made it so much worse. 

It's my birthday tomorrow and it'd be lovely if I could share my birthday with my baby. I dont know why but I can only imagine going into labour in the middle of the night so I feel like that's it till tomorrow now :-(

On the plus side I've slept soooo much better the last couple of nights. I'm still getting up every 90 mins to pee, but I'm actually getting some sleep in between


----------



## lynnikins

Lil_Pixie said:


> Urgh I'm feeling so frowny today
> 
> I lost some of my plug last Friday and Saturday nights, and yesterday there was TONS more. Obviously I was hoping something would happen last night but nooooo.
> 
> Over the last few days I've developed a rash on my tummy, it was like little bubbles which I had to pop cos I just can't help myself!! It's so so itchy and it's driving me insane! My belly was already itchy (except where it's numb) and the rash has made it so much worse.
> 
> It's my birthday tomorrow and it'd be lovely if I could share my birthday with my baby. I dont know why but I can only imagine going into labour in the middle of the night so I feel like that's it till tomorrow now :-(
> 
> On the plus side I've slept soooo much better the last couple of nights. I'm still getting up every 90 mins to pee, but I'm actually getting some sleep in between

ive been sleeping better too still up once or twice a night but much better than a week ago lets hope its caus our bodies are getting rested for labour :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still pregnant :( no signs in the night feeling a bit crampy this morning but nothing special...Finding it hard to stay asleep - my mind just seems to race rather than being uncomfortable or having to pee all the time though. 

Going to take a walk into town later i think..only thing i haven't done that much of!


----------



## lynnikins

good luck with the walk, ive been doing plenty of that with no luck,
since last night i cant stop going to the bathroom though lol constantly wet pink discharge and needing to pee its driving me batty.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies :) hope your all as well as you can be :) 
xx


----------



## lynnikins

thanks hun, hope your well too


----------



## candyfloss

Was so crampy last night! They've gone now I've got up tho....! Saw mw yest, baby only 2/5 palpable and she liked the sound of the on off back ache I've had last couple days, really hoping baby comes soon but convinced she wont be here before Christmas now for some reason, maybe to avoid disappointment?! If I'm still preg on Monday that'll be more pregnant than I've ever been lol! 

Gd luck everyone, hope things happen soon.....!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Ladies i need your advice on summat... 

My usual mw is away unfortunately :( and i wont be seeing her again as by time she comes bk il be well over... The mw i saw yest wasn't very good, but i guess shel do just for the last weeks.. she told me to go make an appointment for 2 weeks time making me 40+4 and shed do a sweep then if im still here, great. Except when i went out the receptionist said she has no appointment left, and shel ring me when she can slot me in.... now the mw only comes on tuesdays and thursdays... making me 41 weeks or 41+4 by time i see her... im not comfortable not seeing a MW untill iv gone a week over. 

There are quite a few mw's working from a clinic further away, should i request i see one of them instead, and get my dad to take me...


----------



## esmemuppet

Still no signs for me...but 40 week midwife appt today so at least I'll get to see if she has engaged at all...isn't the waiting awful?!xx


----------



## MissQuintessa

Tracie87 said:


> Ladies i need your advice on summat...
> 
> My usual mw is away unfortunately :( and i wont be seeing her again as by time she comes bk il be well over... The mw i saw yest wasn't very good, but i guess shel do just for the last weeks.. she told me to go make an appointment for 2 weeks time making me 40+4 and shed do a sweep then if im still here, great. Except when i went out the receptionist said she has no appointment left, and shel ring me when she can slot me in.... now the mw only comes on tuesdays and thursdays... making me 41 weeks or 41+4 by time i see her... im not comfortable not seeing a MW untill iv gone a week over.
> 
> There are quite a few mw's working from a clinic further away, should i request i see one of them instead, and get my dad to take me...

I would thats way to long and she sounds hopless anyway hun


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Didnt even think to mention 41 weeks puts me the friday before xmas... Now im worried il go over xmas anyway and the hospital will be short staffed.


----------



## lynnikins

they will have enough staff to cover christmas but they might be busyier than normal, i wouldnt worry but id either call the antenatal clinic at the hospital for an appointment and explain or go to the clinic futher away


----------



## 30mummyof1

I need to pee all day as well but surprisingly only usually once at night. Just wish i could think of something other than when this baby will come out! Not even worried about the birth itself just when its going to happen!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I just worry the fact its a busy time and theyl have skeleton staff on they might forget the tests they need to do on my little girl and then she has to endure full blown bloods... :( not fair on someone so small :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yes Tracie, i'd see about seeing someone else as well. Wouldn't want to wait until 41 weeks either, i had a similar problem when i came to book my 40wk appointment in that the midwife wasn't working that week and they could only offer me 39 or 41 so i went for 39 and then the midwife phoned one of her colleagues to book the 40. :)


----------



## 05mummy07

Hiya, mind if I join you all?

Been having lower period type aches and backache since yesterday morning, had tiny bits of plug yesterday but nothing since, no idea if this is false labour/early labour or what?!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

](*,) seriously! Just rang the clinic and her response was, well we wouldn't usually see you untill 41 weeks now anyway... erm... dont think so. Im not comfortable wit that!! so shes gone to figure sumat out... Bring back my mw!!! grrrrr


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Right they will see me at 40+4 for a routine checkup!
40+7 il get a sweep and induction booked!
40+12 my induction... 

so let me put that in dates!

40+4= 20th december!
40+7= 23rd! December
40+12= 28th December..

If this baby doesnt come out soon im looking at a xmas or new year baby! The midwife said itl be nice to have a xmas day baby! Im not laughing! :|


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

O gosh i sound so petty! i no i should be grateful im even pregnant, i just feel like there not bothered anymore! i had more support n care when i was classed as high risk! 

I might go jog up a steep hill! lol

sorry for moaning!


----------



## lynnikins

hun unfortunatly its down to your cycle when you fell pregnant , hate to say it if we wanted to avoid christmas babies we shoulda held out a bit longer before getting pregnant lol,


----------



## jellybeansmum

well goin by my last missed period i should have had my baba last month!! but because i didnt get a BFP till 4 weeks late, im still here waiting!! =(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lynnikins said:


> hun unfortunatly its down to your cycle when you fell pregnant , hate to say it if we wanted to avoid christmas babies we shoulda held out a bit longer before getting pregnant lol,

she wasnt planned lol... came as a huge shock to me and my OH lol...


----------



## misstrouble

Hi Ladies!! I have beeen stalking this thread for a while and thought it time I joined in. I am due 23rd December and classed has high risk as I have gestational diabetes and a previous c section. I was really stupid and thought that I would get another section and that they would book me in at 38 weeks and I would be home in plenty of time for xmas!!! But after seeing the consultants registrar last week I have been told I will not need a section and I have to go naturally. So here I am with the odd cramp and back ache and a few strong braxton hicks and nothing else :cry: I have been told that I can only get a sweep at 40+1 which will be xmas eve. So am now trying everything I can to get this little bubba out asap!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

managed an hour and half of walking..was defo not comfortable but kept thinking if its works it will be worth it! 

You've got your sweep today, haven't you Lynne?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just spent the last hour or so going my living room a good seeing to (and maybe dancing a little lol) and now I feel really sick and crampy. Still getting lots of bh but they're not painful - the tummy ache/back ache is coming and going, but at different times to the bh.

I hate being queasy, I feel like crying :-(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's dedication! 

The last time I walked for a long time was my due date - I went to the Christmas Market, but I was so miserable by the time we left and I felt drained for the rest of the day. 

I keep thinking I'll go for a nice long walk with my iPod but I just can't get myself out the door lol


----------



## MissQuintessa

My lo had been giving me shooting pains in my va jay jay for the past 8 1/2hrs. painfull but no contractions grrrr. cleaning house now seem i cant sleep so i can have a nap tomorow. just wona scream DONT JUST KNOCK BABY BARGE ON OUT


----------



## LM2104

Can I pop back for some more advice please?

(sorry TMI warning!!) Ive had serious diarreah (sp?) like water, been sick had a headache. Im a little bit worried I dont know if I'm just sick or I should be taking it as a sign. I've had some pretty severe cramps in my back and belly but I dont know if thats because of the diarreah. Im so tired I hardly slept last night.

Im only 34 + 2, what would you think if it was you?


----------



## lynnikins

LM2104 said:


> Can I pop back for some more advice please?
> 
> (sorry TMI warning!!) Ive had serious diarreah (sp?) like water, been sick had a headache. Im a little bit worried I dont know if I'm just sick or I should be taking it as a sign. I've had some pretty severe cramps in my back and belly but I dont know if thats because of the diarreah. Im so tired I hardly slept last night.
> 
> Im only 34 + 2, what would you think if it was you?

i would call the MW, it might be you just have a bout of gastro flu but better to call and ask,

Yes i have my sweep later shes coming at 4.15 so got a while to wait yet


----------



## aley28

I finally posted my birth story, ladies! :flower:

Parker Allen's arrival

Now I'm off to bed, since he's sleeping and I'm utterly exhausted! :thumbup: I'll catch up with you all tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Jennifaerie

lynnikins said:


> LM2104 said:
> 
> 
> Can I pop back for some more advice please?
> 
> (sorry TMI warning!!) Ive had serious diarreah (sp?) like water, been sick had a headache. Im a little bit worried I dont know if I'm just sick or I should be taking it as a sign. I've had some pretty severe cramps in my back and belly but I dont know if thats because of the diarreah. Im so tired I hardly slept last night.
> 
> Im only 34 + 2, what would you think if it was you?
> 
> i would call the MW, it might be you just have a bout of gastro flu but better to call and ask,
> 
> Yes i have my sweep later shes coming at 4.15 so got a while to wait yetClick to expand...

Hope it works for you hun! 

I'm still losing bits of plug and bleeding a little after my sweep yesterday. Lots of backache, period pain and cervical pain too. If nothing else you would think it would make induction easier tomorrow! 

Does anyone know if it's ok to still be bleeding a little after 24 hours?


----------



## lynnikins

i wouldnt worry about it unless its alot hun


----------



## Jennifaerie

It's just a bit ... Just more plug probably x


----------



## Pingu

Hi Ladies, hope you are all well. Last night I started feeling really sick with lots of aches, managed to get about 4.5 hours sleep. Still felt very nauseas up until lunchtime today, had lots of backpain and few sharp cramps. Not lost any plug yet but had lots of discharge. Hope this little man comes soon x


----------



## bungle

I'm so tired :( hardly slept at all last night as was up pretty much every hour visiting the loo. I've felt sick and slightly dizzy all morning and am now going for a snooze. Wish I could sleep as well at night as I can in the day. Sweep booked for tomoro, never in a million years did I think I'd actually be attending that appointment. Went into town today as I thought I'd better get out and do some walking but I just feel like sitting alone and being miserable...anybody else?


----------



## 30mummyof1

bungle said:


> I'm so tired :( hardly slept at all last night as was up pretty much every hour visiting the loo. I've felt sick and slightly dizzy all morning and am now going for a snooze. Wish I could sleep as well at night as I can in the day. Sweep booked for tomoro, never in a million years did I think I'd actually be attending that appointment. Went into town today as I thought I'd better get out and do some walking but I just feel like sitting alone and being miserable...anybody else?

Yep could have written this myself!My walking into town hasn't had any effect yet either, so guess i'll be having my sweep tomorrow then :( 
what time is yours? x


----------



## lynnikins

arrgh going nuts gonna go chillax on the sofa till the MW arrives


----------



## Jennifaerie

Today is going soooo slowly! Why isn't it tomorrow yet lol!

ETA - I know I'm not as far gone as you girls but I'm already exhausted after 3 months of SPD and now one of diet controlled GD, now I've been told she's coming very soon I'm impatient !


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep with you there, i think every day after your due date feels like a week! Even my usually chilled out oh is struggling with the waiting!


----------



## bungle

Mines at 11.45. My mums going to look after DD1 and I'm dragging the OH out of work for moral support just incase it all kicks off (wishful thinking im sure!) What times urs? I've never had one before, this is all new to me. Just hope it does the job. What is their success rate, does anyone know?


----------



## Jennifaerie

My consultant said once you're past term its about 50/50. Thinking of you lynni, hope it goes well!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mines between 12 and 2 midwife is coming to my house - ds1 is asleep then, although knowing my luck he won't be! arrghh
I've not had one before either :shrug: yes i read its about 50/50 so fx for us all :)


----------



## leahsmummy443

Went for my sweep this aft, was so nervous as when I had it with dd it really hurt and I had to ask her to stop... But this time I asked her to see if she thought t was worth trying so she sort of did an internal and discovered she could easily feel my cervix and it was 1cm dilated and I think she was saying it was quite short and effaced??? Not even sure in saying any of that right but that's what I was getting from her.. So she have me a gentle sweep as I was very nervy :/ but I was so relieved to hear my cervix is actually doing something it's meant to!!! I have been so disheartened having no signs what so ever! So feeling good now. And have had a few crampy pains but she said to expect that. Also having bad backache. She also said to walk lots and have sex on all fours so he hits my cervix right and gets the sperm in the right place :haha: so will be jumping on oh tonight :) 
Come on baby I so badly want to meet u now!!!!


----------



## leahsmummy443

Oh and have anted sweep booked for sat and if still going lookin at induction tues if I want to, she said they would prob just break my waters as my my cervix wouldn't need the pitocin as already doing its stuff!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds promising then hun, hope it does the trick x


----------



## lynnikins

well she said cervix was still medium thickness although quite short so thats good but could be a while yet , she was quite gentle compared to the MW's with ds1 lol. anyway bubs has also gone and lifted his head out of my pelvis quite a bit from last week which is no good i felt him higher today and now im peeved off caus hes not being a good baby anymore, anyway she told us to get on and :sex: as much as well like and im booked in next week for another sweep then we will apparently have to talk induction dates lol not that im gonna be induced unless my spd means im not coping


----------



## 30mummyof1

Naughty baby :( well hopefully some :sex: will get things moving for you hun. :)
what did the mw say when you said you don't want to be induced Lynne?


----------



## lynnikins

lol i didnt say shes not the one i'll be seeing next week anyway lol and the other one is more pro Homebirth anyway


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i was told if i refuse my induction i will HAVE to go to hospital every day untill i give birth because the placenta doesnt work properly after 40 weeks... so basically take it if i was you... so itl be bye bye water birth!


----------



## Blah11

Aw Lynn that's sucky. Sorry.the news wasnt better.

Tracie that's normal but it shouldn't stop you water birthing.


----------



## lynnikins

tracie they are feeding you bull, unless theres been sign of placenta deteriation already on Ultrasound then theres no reason to suspect the placenta will quit or function will reduce till at least 42wks my mother went to 43+5 with my brother ( though her dates were LMP only so could have been out ) and his placenta was fine he was a healthy 10lb 6oz too lol. both my boys placentas were fine at 40+13 and 40+11 when they were born they had no signs of being post dates babies either


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i no they are, i felt like i was being slightly forced... really upset me.. 

I just want a nice relaxed as possible birth for Izzy. If im calm and settled shel be calm and settled. Also after hearing about my friends induction experiance from last week ( ended in emergency c-sec) its really scared the life outta me.. :(

I hope your sweep has done something lynne :) and youl have your baby very very soon :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got a appt at the hospital tomorrow, up to now all my care has been with community midwives so this will be my first appt at the hospital. 

Will it just be the same as all my other Appointments? Do you have to be booked in for a sweep or do they just do it? My sister has told me they're really painful so I've been nervous about this appt all week, hoping I won't need to go to it lol.


----------



## leahsmummy443

Thanks I really hope it does do the trick as I'm just getting more anxious about the birth and also just sooooooo desperate to meet her!! Just want her here now so bad. Was so nervous about sweep and didn't know if I would actually do it, but knew i would be pissed at myself if I didn't.. And it wasnt so bad in the end.. And she was really gentle and didnt push it more than I could handle but am so glad I have had SOMETHING done :)


----------



## Isobela

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've got a appt at the hospital tomorrow, up to now all my care has been with community midwives so this will be my first appt at the hospital.
> 
> Will it just be the same as all my other Appointments? Do you have to be booked in for a sweep or do they just do it? My sister has told me they're really painful so I've been nervous about this appt all week, hoping I won't need to go to it lol.

Hi :),
I have had two sweeps this week, and neither were more than uncomfortable... you just need to breathe and relax through them and ask yourcarer to stop and give you time to adjust... good luck..
the less nervous the better..
by the way Ive have three over the last three weeks and am today 40+5 haha... so they are not guaranteed!


----------



## lynnikins

sweeps arent bad and often not even painful mine wasnt


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks  I think I'm just gonna stop talking to my sister till afterthe babys here - she always frightens me!! 

She delivered two of her babies by herself in the bathroom she's such a beast!! She thinks winding me up is funny, I'd prefer she lie and tell me it's easy lol


----------



## bungle

Well, if a quiet baby means that labour is imminent then I certainly shan't be going anywhere tonight! She's moving about so much that its actually really painful. Don't get me wrong I'm not looking forward to the labour in any way, shape or form but I can't stay like this for much longer, I don't think it's doing my relationship with bubba any good at all!


----------



## cpalmer27

getting loads more BH which are getting more painful and cervix pains really hurt also 3/5 engaged and 33weeks pregnant anyone else had this quite early does this mean im gonna be in loads of pain in another week or so and still have weeks to go!


----------



## Blah11

bungle said:


> Well, if a quiet baby means that labour is imminent then I certainly shan't be going anywhere tonight! She's moving about so much that its actually really painful. Don't get me wrong I'm not looking forward to the labour in any way, shape or form but I can't stay like this for much longer, I don't think it's doing my relationship with bubba any good at all!

roman was still really wriggly when i was well into labour so thats rubbish imo!


----------



## bungle

Blah11 said:


> bungle said:
> 
> 
> Well, if a quiet baby means that labour is imminent then I certainly shan't be going anywhere tonight! She's moving about so much that its actually really painful. Don't get me wrong I'm not looking forward to the labour in any way, shape or form but I can't stay like this for much longer, I don't think it's doing my relationship with bubba any good at all!
> 
> roman was still really wriggly when i was well into labour so thats rubbish imo!Click to expand...

Good to know! I really can't remember what my first daughter was like before I went into labour (naughty mummy!) but I do know that this little one is well and truly beating me up this evening and doesn't seem at all inclined to settle down for the night anytime soon. It could be a long ole night once again :(


----------



## leahsmummy443

Does anyone else feel slightly slight chested when u have a bh?? Have had a few of what I think are bh and my chest feels a tiny bit tight when it happens, like it sort of takes my breath a bit,not painful but bit uncomfortable??x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have this. Some of the bh are just a bit tight, but easily more than half of them take my breath away. It's not painful or anything, just. . . Compressed.


----------



## cantwaitforu

Are these labour signs:

Lots of discharge while sleeping last night - had to keep cleaning myself up

Increased and sudden pressure below bump/pelvic area

Constant, dull cramps

Increased BH

What do you think???


----------



## lynnikins

yeah but they are also all normal for the end of pregnancy hun sorry, ive been getting them all coming and going for 2 wks


----------



## cantwaitforu

I know - I feel like this should have been happening weeks ago as well. At least it is something now, even though normal and expected! My countdown to the induction is on, I guess!


----------



## Vikadub

Waaaa - I've missed soooooooo much. I tried to read it but it's making my head ache - congratulations to those of you that have had your babies! :D :flower::flower::flower:

I'm due tomorrow, I was nesting like crazy today, the lil fella helped me loads - the op went well for those of you that know (we went to stay with his daddy for a few days so that's why I'm not up to date with all the going's on).
I've been having pains today woop woop!!! I'm booked for a sweep tomorrow so if nothing happens tonight then hopefully it will tomorrow. :D


----------



## JackiePed

I'm still determined more than ever after stalking this thread for weeks that symptom spotting for labor is about as useful as symptom spotting for ttc. Which is ... hardly at all. Sure... there are things ppl say they "just knew" it was a sign... but I think they got lucky with their guess. There are things you can read online that SAY they are signs of impending labor... .but.... meh.
But worst of all, just as most signs of being newly pregnant are the same as the signs of AF approaching.... 
most signs of labor are the same as late-pregnancy symptoms anyways. 

SIGH

That doesn't make it easier for anyone....does it? 

(and... though I say this... it won't stop me from secretly watching for signs too, and just pretending I 'don't bother with all that'... :haha:)


----------



## MissQuintessa

Due tomorow :( 
Still cant feel my cervix and no bh, looking likeb i'll be in this for the long hall which makes me wona cry


----------



## cantwaitforu

JackiePed said:


> I'm still determined more than ever after stalking this thread for weeks that symptom spotting for labor is about as useful as symptom spotting for ttc. Which is ... hardly at all. Sure... there are things ppl say they "just knew" it was a sign... but I think they got lucky with their guess. There are things you can read online that SAY they are signs of impending labor... .but.... meh.
> But worst of all, just as most signs of being newly pregnant are the same as the signs of AF approaching....
> most signs of labor are the same as late-pregnancy symptoms anyways.
> 
> SIGH
> 
> That doesn't make it easier for anyone....does it?
> 
> (and... though I say this... it won't stop me from secretly watching for signs too, and just pretending I 'don't bother with all that'... :haha:)

That makes me feel better - thanks! I'd really like to wake up in the next couple of days and be in labour - I'm putting too much stock into labour signs!


----------



## mamawannabee

cantwaitforu said:


> Are these labour signs:
> 
> Lots of discharge while sleeping last night - had to keep cleaning myself up
> 
> Increased and sudden pressure below bump/pelvic area
> 
> Constant, dull cramps
> 
> Increased BH
> 
> What do you think???

I was just about to post the exact same thing, I have had a ton of discharge today and tons of extra pressure and cramps/BH. Lots of cervical pain/pressure too. I was 1 cm at 36 weeks, 1.5 now which I know doesn't mean much. The mw said the baby could come at any time now and didn't think I'd make it to due date, I may just be getting my hopes up, but I feel like things are changing.


----------



## tmt

Don't wanna burst your bubble but I was 2cm dilated, effaced and my cervix was low, soft and favorable at my 39 week appointment. Doctor told me to stop working cause baby would be here anyday and she didn't see me needing my 40 week or 41 week appointments that were booked. She was wrong :(. I'm not saying it's the same for you cause every woman is different but I got so excited only to be let down :haha:

No symptoms anymore, had a non-stress test this morning, all was fine, my 41 week appointment tomorrow, another non-stress test and an ultrasound on Friday and if they notice low fluid levels/baby in distress they'll induce and if all is good induction is scheduled for Monday. 



mamawannabee said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Are these labour signs:
> 
> Lots of discharge while sleeping last night - had to keep cleaning myself up
> 
> Increased and sudden pressure below bump/pelvic area
> 
> Constant, dull cramps
> 
> Increased BH
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> I was just about to post the exact same thing, I have had a ton of discharge today and tons of extra pressure and cramps/BH. Lots of cervical pain/pressure too. I was 1 cm at 36 weeks, 1.5 now which I know doesn't mean much. The mw said the baby could come at any time now and didn't think I'd make it to due date, I may just be getting my hopes up, but I feel like things are changing.Click to expand...


----------



## cantwaitforu

mamawannabee said:


> cantwaitforu said:
> 
> 
> Are these labour signs:
> 
> Lots of discharge while sleeping last night - had to keep cleaning myself up
> 
> Increased and sudden pressure below bump/pelvic area
> 
> Constant, dull cramps
> 
> Increased BH
> 
> What do you think???
> 
> I was just about to post the exact same thing, I have had a ton of discharge today and tons of extra pressure and cramps/BH. Lots of cervical pain/pressure too. I was 1 cm at 36 weeks, 1.5 now which I know doesn't mean much. The mw said the baby could come at any time now and didn't think I'd make it to due date, I may just be getting my hopes up, but I feel like things are changing.Click to expand...

I hope things are moving along for you! When my doctor checked, I wasn't dilated at all on Monday - but I don't think he was able to check properly as I squirmed away from him. Good luck and I hope that your baby is in your arms very soon!


----------



## bungle

It seems baby wasn't too keen on the idea of a sweep and made a speedy arrival into the world at 1.18am today! Mummy and baby doing fabulously :)


----------



## caiis101

bungle said:


> It seems baby wasn't too keen on the idea of a sweep and made a speedy arrival into the world at 1.18am today! Mummy and baby doing fabulously :)

Congrats!!!:thumbup:


----------



## MissQuintessa

Yay another baby out congrats hun


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congrats Hun! 

I'm having a bit of a dilema. I've been up since 2.30 having what I think are contractions. They are painful but sometimes last a lot longer than I'd have expected. And sometimes it hurts a lot, but my tummy doesn't really go that hard, so I'm confused lol. 

Here's my problem, my dh's company is rotten and if he doesn't go to work and the baby doesn't come today he'll get into trouble. But even if the baby doesn't come today I've still been up all night and I'm in a lot of pain and I don't want to be left home alone! I have to decide before 6.30 if I want him to stay home and I don't wantto make the wrong decision.


----------



## Jennifaerie

I would call the hospital and maybe see if you have a friend who can come round till things start more clearly? I don't blame you for wanting him home xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats Bungle, look forward to seeing pic and reading your birth story :)

Seems my lo is more than happy for me to have a sweep today! :haha:

Lynne, how you doing after sweep?


----------



## Jchihuahua

Congrats Bungle!


----------



## tmt

Ooh Congrats on the new baby. 

I don't blame you for wanting OH to be with you, hopefully it was all sorted and he got to be home. Fingers crossed that you get your baby soon!!


----------



## Blah11

Congrats bungle!

My contractions were and stayed very irregular pixie so could be the start of things for you!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oOoOoOo a new baby yay :D

How are all you lovely ladies today? I feel in a really lazy mood, weather is awful so making me feel sleepy! lol.. I think Baby has finally figured out how to twist all the way round now as can feel her bum right under my ribs woohoo... hope she stays like that eh! Getting very very uncomfortable in bed now when i turn over... i feel like i need a crane to move :( might have to make cakes to cheer me up today lol


----------



## esmemuppet

Congrats bungle!

Still no real signs for me and due tomorrow! Groan!!x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Anyone heard from Lynne, wonder if the sweep worked and she's had her little boy? :)


----------



## Pingu

Congratulations bungle :)

I am still here, due date tomorrow. A few aches here and there but nothing else. Come on little man!


----------



## lynnikins

im still here and still pregnant been sat on my ball non stop and this morning since 7 been getting back ache and BH on and off but nothing more than that


----------



## 30mummyof1

hi Lynne, wishful thinking hey!

Got my sweep between 12 and 2, fx for something to come of it


----------



## lynnikins

yes very wishful thinking


----------



## lynnikins

im talking with my mum on webcam though and have been most of the morning and apparently theres signs of my "contractions" in my face though every 10min or so lol shes gonna go to bed hopeful ( in australia )


----------



## Strawberrie

Hay Ladies.. 

still waiting ..

although .. yesterday i was very uncomfortable and back was hurting most of the day.. Had afew random bursts of sharp shooting pains in my groin area and lots of braxton hicks throughout the day.. woke up in the night with period like pains.. but they had gone this morning.. but went to the toilet.. TMI..and was wet but it wasnt like a discharge or plug it was just wet... getting alot of low down pressure.. and was just sat here .. and my one boob literally turned on like a tap.. just started dripping..... 

What do you ladies thiiink !? ... x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Do they feel like contractions to you Lynne? :shrug:


----------



## mummapie

My ball got burst yesterday!! I've duck taped it but I'll be gutted if it doesn't work. Thankful it happened when it did though and not a few weeks ago. What a pain!

Edit: not when I was on it ;) I'm not THAT heavy!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I never got round to buying a ball - really wish I had now though cos sitting on the couch is killin me! 

Well he did stay home in the end - I was sick on my doorstep in the rain at about 6.30 so he said he'd stay home with me. Still getting the irratic pains - been going on for about 13 hrs now so it must be a sign of something happening, I'm hoping it'll turn into labour and I'll have my baby to tomorrow. But if not I've just been to the hospital and I'll be induced next Thursday, I'm sure I'll survive one more week!


----------



## 30mummyof1

sweep all done, 2cm dilated and nearly fully effaced and had some blood on her glove (tmi) , she thinks it won't be long - fx
Going to go for a walk when ds is awake :)


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> Do they feel like contractions to you Lynne? :shrug:

not really lol but i never had back contractions with either of the other two so it might just be down to positioning of baby atm


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> sweep all done, 2cm dilated and nearly fully effaced and had some blood on her glove (tmi) , she thinks it won't be long - fx
> Going to go for a walk when ds is awake :)

good luck hunni


----------



## Leopard

30mummyof1 said:


> sweep all done, 2cm dilated and nearly fully effaced and had some blood on her glove (tmi) , she thinks it won't be long - fx
> Going to go for a walk when ds is awake :)

Oh that is sounding really good! :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

lynnikins said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Do they feel like contractions to you Lynne? :shrug:
> 
> not really lol but i never had back contractions with either of the other two so it might just be down to positioning of baby atmClick to expand...

Does sound like something is happening, i had back contractions with Thomas so thats all i know..goodluck hun

Had a walk to go and feed the ducks, having a few cramps here and there but very mild. Lost some more plug as well.


----------



## Shortcake01

Hi ladies, not had time to read all the posts since saturday as I had my baby! Will get round to it as really intrigued to find out who has had the little ones! My labour didn't go well and eventually ended up having an emergency C-section on sunday afternoon, about 40 hours after my waters first broke. Amelia Belle Scott was born on 4th December at 17.18 weighing 8.4 lbs. We got home from hospital last night as both baby and I got an infection due to waters going so early. Been on various drugs so they have given me plenty to come home with but all fine, I'm loving being a mum and she is so good, long may it continue! Labour dust to all you ladies still hanging on in there xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats shortcake, glad she's here safe and sound now :)


----------



## esmemuppet

Huge congrats shortcake x


----------



## lynnikins

congrats shortcake,
well i dont know what is happening but something is lol debating what i should do, dont want to wear myself out and the boys are napping


----------



## 30mummyof1

ooo exciting Lynne, hope this it for you :) are they regular contractions? how painful?
Have you planned anyone to come over to look after the boys when you have the baby?


----------



## lynnikins

30mummyof1 said:


> ooo exciting Lynne, hope this it for you :) are they regular contractions? how painful?
> Have you planned anyone to come over to look after the boys when you have the baby?

they arent really regular lol, no i hope the boys will be in bed lol else DH will be watching them upstairs lol and not very painful at all things are still really early progress wise i feel


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh Lynn I hope things progress quickly for you! 

I managed to get a good nap in this afternoon and I'm feeling pretty fresh right now. The pains still haven't changed I don't think some hurt a lot more than others - I suppose that's normal? And I'm still really queasy which is getting me down more than anything else!


----------



## lynnikins

well slowly getting more painful here getting cramps with the tightenings now


----------



## esmemuppet

Good luck Lynnikins!x


----------



## Blah11

yaaaaaaaaaaaaay lyn!


----------



## 30mummyof1

I've been getting some mild contractions - most painful they've been is 3 out of 10 so think i am long way off but least its something!


----------



## Gnomer

So, I have gone on strike from life. I'm going to live out the rest of my overdue days in my own little bubble, doing whatever the heck I want to do whenever the heck I want to do it. I'm not going to live by normal life laws I have decided! 
I am SICK to death of going to bed at night, because thats what your supposed to do, then lying awake until 8am.
So I'm not. 

And to amuse myself in the early hours, I will do whatever I fancy. Last night it was painting the bathroom woodwork. Tonight, I have decided to redecorate the entrance hall. 

I went to the delivery suite Tuesday to check about my leak. Turns out, I have lovely watery discharge. Not impressed! My midwife had a look and was convinced it was my waters. :doh: So got me all excited about having him. 

Booked in for induction on the 16th. Feels like YEARS away. 

Ethan is hurting me today. His movements are really, REALLY low down. I think it might be cervical pain, but I'm not sure. Its just painful. And my lower belly REALLY hurts when I stand up straight, so I'm walking around hunched.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Things seem to be easing off for me now i think :-( gutted!! 

How're you feeling Lynn? Still getting stronger? 

Urgh I wish I'd have had a sweep today so I could know if anything was happening, the mw asked if I wanted one and then said her boss didn't tell her to do it so she won't.


----------



## Jchihuahua

lynnikins said:


> well slowly getting more painful here getting cramps with the tightenings now

Oooh, exciting! Best of luck!


----------



## lynnikins

i would say im getting contractions now about 4/5 min apart and a good 40-60 seconds long too so this LO could arrive tonight sometime. just got to get DH to put the kiddies in bed.

so for those who will ask today has been like this..

got up 7.15 with mild back ache and tightenings coming and going every 15 min or so
around 10ish they were more like every 10 min
around 4pm cramps started with the tightenings ( now mild labour contractions i believe )and things were down to about 7min apart
5.15pm im stopping with each contraction about 5/6 min apart
7.30pm sat on my ball contractions 3 1/2 to 4 1/2 min apart ranging 45-60+ seconds and they would stop me in my tracks if i was walking or standing up so im rocking my hips on my ball. 

whats to bet now ive typed that all up that they stop or slow down lol


----------



## Miss Duke

Sounds VERY promising, good luck xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mine have stopped now :cry: so fed up

Goodluck Lynne, sounds like this is it now :)


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Bungle and Shortcake and good luck lynnikins!! :flower::flower::flower:

I went for my sweep today, twas a little uncomfortable but not unbearable, I'm hoping it works - although I was getting some really stabby pains yesterday that were making me ouch out loud and now after I'm still getting them. How long does it usually take after a sweep does anyone know? Oooouch... Deep breath... 

Hope everyone is okay good luck to anyone I have missed - I don't seem to be able to sit and read without getting a head ache right now so I'm still not up to date.. :( 

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lynnikins

48 hours after a sweep if its gonna work is what ive always been told


----------



## Vikadub

lynnikins said:


> 48 hours after a sweep if its gonna work is what ive always been told

Fingers crossed.. The stabbing pains are pretty nasty. I don't mind them - I just hope they actually mean something hehe.


----------



## Gnomer

I'm getting the stabby pains. Have been for the past couple of days. They seem worse when I'm sat upright, with my legs crossed. Annoying!


----------



## mummydeb

goodluck lynn hope your holding your baby tonight


----------



## lynnikins

well not holding a baby yet, calling the MW and being told the HB mw's were busy has messed me up a bit things have been all out of pattern for the last hour and a bit now since i called them


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww that's such a shame - I hope things settle back down for you and your baby comes soon 

Things are pretty much the same for me - it's still hurting, but still not getting worse. I'm gonna have a birthday takeaway and forget about it :-(


----------



## MissQuintessa

Congratulations Bungle and Shortcake and I hope things keep going lynn and you get your baby soon hun.
Its my due date today and apart from the normal stabing pains and cramps from him and his big head im getting nothing had no plug bh or anything like that :(
Feeling very down about it but the good news is one of my kidney stones has gone so im not in as much pain and the itching has gone to yay 4 thrush cream even tho i dont have thrush lol. AND i won $100 bucks and found out today so very happy it gives me the chance to get on top of my bills a bit more.


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi ladies, just a quickie to let you all know that Maya Christina was born yesterday am at 6.45 after a 2 hour established labour in the pool with just gas and air! I still can't believe i DID IT!!So proud of myself lol, she weighed 7lb11and a half ozs and was one day overdue, we came home at lunchtime and she is bf ing like a champ! Birth story to follow tomorrow as I am bushed! Keep um coming ladies!!! Lots of love and labour dust xx


----------



## Lilmiss1

Good luck Lynnikins


Congrats mummymee
X


----------



## caiis101

MummyMEE said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie to let you all know that Maya Christina was born yesterday am at 6.45 after a 2 hour established labour in the pool with just gas and air! I still can't believe i DID IT!!So proud of myself lol, she weighed 7lb11and a half ozs and was one day overdue, we came home at lunchtime and she is bf ing like a champ! Birth story to follow tomorrow as I am bushed! Keep um coming ladies!!! Lots of love and labour dust xx

Congrats!! :thumbup: Can't wait to read your birth story!


----------



## tmt

Congratulations on the new bubba!! Can't wait to read your birth story. 

Uh, 8 days overdue today. 

Had my 41 week appointment today, I was still 2 cm dilated, 30% effaced and my cervix was soft and favourable (no change since the 39 week appointment), doctor gave me all the information on induction (which is scheduled for Monday as long as the hospital isn't too busy) and then gave me a sweep. I've had some cramping off and on since then but nothing too bad. I'm hoping it starts something but i'm quite doubtful. 
I've had a super easy pregnancy and no complaints so it's only fair that the end is the most difficult :haha:. 

Have another non-stress test and an ultrasound booked tomorrow so even though I won't have bubba in my arms at least i'll still get to see her. I'm nervous they'll tell me she's a boy or something, wouldn't that be horrible. 

Hope all you ladies are doing well - labour dust to all of you!


----------



## Vikadub

MummyMEE said:


> Hi ladies, just a quickie to let you all know that Maya Christina was born yesterday am at 6.45 after a 2 hour established labour in the pool with just gas and air! I still can't believe i DID IT!!So proud of myself lol, she weighed 7lb11and a half ozs and was one day overdue, we came home at lunchtime and she is bf ing like a champ! Birth story to follow tomorrow as I am bushed! Keep um coming ladies!!! Lots of love and labour dust xx

Congratulations!! :D :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## lynnikins

congrats mummymee

still contracting here they slowed down for a bit so i went to bed but got sore enough i couldnt stand lying through them even though they arent coming as fast as before they are more intense and painful when lying down, left DH to sleep but im back downstairs on my ball now


----------



## JackiePed

FInally, Lynn!! :happydance:


----------



## whirlwind

tmt said:


> Congratulations on the new bubba!! Can't wait to read your birth story.
> 
> Uh, 8 days overdue today.
> 
> Had my 41 week appointment today, I was still 2 cm dilated, 30% effaced and my cervix was soft and favourable (no change since the 39 week appointment), doctor gave me all the information on induction (which is scheduled for Monday as long as the hospital isn't too busy) and then gave me a sweep. I've had some cramping off and on since then but nothing too bad. I'm hoping it starts something but i'm quite doubtful.
> I've had a super easy pregnancy and no complaints so it's only fair that the end is the most difficult :haha:.
> 
> Have another non-stress test and an ultrasound booked tomorrow so even though I won't have bubba in my arms at least i'll still get to see her. I'm nervous they'll tell me she's a boy or something, wouldn't that be horrible.
> 
> Hope all you ladies are doing well - labour dust to all of you!

Hi TMT - Yep, I'm about the same as you - officially one week overdue, 41 weeks today. I never thought I would go this far over *sigh*
I have a non-stress test and ultrasound tomorrow morning too. And, I'm also scheduled for induction on Monday. So we're in the same boat - if we're lucky our babies will decide to come this weekend. I'm hoping I get a sweep tomorrow morning too.

Even tried a long walk (2 miles is long now!!!) to try to shake Baby out yesterday, only made my lower back hurt like heck today :wacko:

Oh well...will keep OH busy tonight with our awkard, clumsy, uncomfortable attempts at sex to try to get things moving. :blush:


----------



## tmt

Hey hun, name is Tammy! I made OH have sex with me yesterday, it's such a routine now I told him it felt like I was going to the doctors for some kind of procedure. Maybe I'll make him have sex with me again when he gets home tonight, although he knows I only want him at this point for his sperm and the potential it has to get baby out :haha:.

Good luck with the nst and ultrasound tomorrow, I also thought I would never go this far overdue. I was completely fine and comfortable up until a few days ago and now everything seems like a hassle. 

My fingers are crossed for the both of us that we get to meet our precious bubbas this weekend and we don't have to have the inductions. 

Good luck with the sweep if you get one and hopefully it starts something off for you.


----------



## marie1112

Just wanted to update you all that it WAS my waters that broke on Tuesday. After about 14 hours of labor, including 2 hours of pushing, Skylar Grace arrived on December 7th at 3:16am, weighing 8.1 lbs and 20.5 inches long. Such a crazy experience. 
https://img404.imageshack.us/img404/4470/34098110000317314812501.jpg


----------



## MissQuintessa

wow she looks so alert congrats hun bet your stoked to finaly b able to hold her :)


----------



## Miss Duke

Huge congrats Marie! (from a thread stalker...) xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Still nothing here, proper fed up. :cry:

Congrats to everyone on their safe arrvials :)


----------



## esmemuppet

Congrats on the new babies! Lynn, loads of luck!

Well finally at due date and...nada! V frustrating!!xx


----------



## Blah11

congrats on the new babies!

looking forward to updates lyn!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Morning ladies how are we all??

I took a majorly log walk yest though a nature reserve through the wind and rain! was lovely :) and it did....... nothing! i feel better today than i have in a while! typical lol xmas day baby here we come! lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Lyn's updated her Journal :)

Just had my bloody show, yay! no contractions though :(


----------



## MissQuintessa

Well in 20 minutes its midnight here and my due date is over :cry:
is it werid i feel like ive failed and let people down


----------



## Blah11

Well done to lynn!

who is next then?


----------



## spiceyuk

Just been to hospital for a check as was told amniotic fluid was very low. All is ok but was surprised to find I was recording contractions every 6minutes apart, I was only feeling period like cramps. They gave me something to clear out the back passage (little bunged up) which they think may speed things up. Doctor expects me back within 24 hours in full blown labour. Have lost plug since then, can't believe its happening. Luckily havent got time to freak, hubby was getting things ready and just blew up the tyre on the pram so have to call around suppliers to try and organise a replacement wheel!
good luck to everyone and hope we all have our little ones in our arms soon


----------



## 30mummyof1

Hoping its me!!


----------



## kcbmama

congrats to all the births - being a bit of a thread stalker atm x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Just been to a friends house, she had her baby last week.... oooo so tiny and cute!! hoping izzy now gets jealous that mummy was cuddling another baby hehe... doubt it tho..


----------



## misstrouble

My nesting instinct has just kicked in!! i have just turned the kitchen upside down, cleaned it all and re arranged the cupboards!! Bathroom is next an really hoping its a sign of something :)


----------



## lcgoodac

Yesterday i scrubbed our bedroom and today ive just scrubbed the bathroom! Bit addicted to the smell of glass cleaner! Its not like me to be soo keen with the cleaning so definatly in nesting mode! x


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Marie. :)

Well after a sweep and lots of pains yesterday and the day before it's all stopped.. :'( I'm now 40+1. I really didn't expect I'd go this long... I'm gonna get back on my ball... Meh... :cry:
It does hurt when she moves - I don't know if that means anything? Probably not. For goodness sake... Fingers crossed she makes an appearance this weekend. :)
Good luck to all other due and over due ladies. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## esmemuppet

Thanks vickadub...my LOs movements are really sore now too...think space is just so tight now...and I'm also on my ball bouncing as I type! Good luck to you too x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep me too!


----------



## Vikadub

Woo the race is on.. Te he he. Come on babies!!!!!!! <3


----------



## lynnikins

Hey everyone. Sorry I forget To update In this Thread earlier Today AJ arrived at home at 3.20am this morning with no medical personal in attendance lol the ambulance arrived 10min after delivery full story in my journal the Link is in my signature


----------



## lynnikins

Good luck ladies today was my due date by lmp


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep mine was today as well by lmp! :haha:


----------



## Vikadub

lynnikins said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I forget To update In this Thread earlier Today AJ arrived at home at 3.20am this morning with no medical personal in attendance lol the ambulance arrived 10min after delivery full story in my journal the Link is in my signature

Wow congratulations! :) x :flower:


----------



## jellybeansmum

ok so have had a spurt of energy today, did some cleaning and wrapping and thought id pull the steriliser out and learn how to use it! been dancing round the kitchen! and went to loo and had a bit of yellowy thickish discharge.....hope its something!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

jellybeansmum said:


> ok so have had a spurt of energy today, did some cleaning and wrapping and thought id pull the steriliser out and learn how to use it! been dancing round the kitchen! and went to loo and had a bit of yellowy thickish discharge.....hope its something!!!

If your going into labour your taking me 2! no fair  lol


----------



## jellybeansmum

Tracie87 said:


> jellybeansmum said:
> 
> 
> ok so have had a spurt of energy today, did some cleaning and wrapping and thought id pull the steriliser out and learn how to use it! been dancing round the kitchen! and went to loo and had a bit of yellowy thickish discharge.....hope its something!!!
> 
> If your going into labour your taking me 2! no fair  lolClick to expand...

not gettin excited just yet hunny, weve a week c'mon we can do this!!!get dancing, bouncing and shagging!!!:happydance:


----------



## JackiePed

Blah11 said:


> Well done to lynn!
> 
> who is next then?

Would it be sooooo wrong if I said, "Oooh! ME! ME!" :lol:

I know, I know... plenty of ladies in front of me... Hurry up gals! I'm getting baby-hungry over here!! ;)


----------



## lynnikins

lol its a full moon in the UK this weekend, DH said it looked full when he saw it at 5am on the way to the hospital but its suposed to be tonight or tomorrow night lol


----------



## jellybeansmum

JackiePed said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> Well done to lynn!
> 
> who is next then?
> 
> Would it be sooooo wrong if I said, "Oooh! ME! ME!" :lol:
> 
> I know, I know... plenty of ladies in front of me... Hurry up gals! I'm getting baby-hungry over here!! ;)Click to expand...

haha dont you dare go queue hoppin get back in line!!!:happydance:


----------



## jellybeansmum

lynnikins said:


> lol its a full moon in the UK this weekend, DH said it looked full when he saw it at 5am on the way to the hospital but its suposed to be tonight or tomorrow night lol

is it supposed to do anything???


----------



## lynnikins

apparently more women have spontaneous rupture of membranes during a full moon as gravity effects things lol doesnt work for me my waters sacks are tough things they only break as babies head forces them to at the point where it passes through the cervix fully


----------



## jellybeansmum

hmmm, wonder if anythin will happen???


----------



## leahsmummy443

Just had my first sign of ANYTHING!!! Haven't had any signs and been very disheartened.. Had a sweep on wed at 1 and then just this aft I had some brownish mucus, not much but considering I have had absolutely nothing on my tissue for weeks now I am over the moon!!! :) gosh i hope something happens tonight, if not then its another sweep for me tomorrow! 
Good luck for the full moon ladies! And congrats Lynn on ur beautiful baby x


----------



## Gnomer

I want a baby!

His movements are getting so painful I'm having to stop what I'm doing. I also have tons more discharge, although its watery. 

I've not had much issue walking so far, but yesterday I went shopping and got terrible back ache and period like cramps, and today I've been walking and had the same. 

I'm currently in the process of mopping all the floors in the house, and having to take breaks as my mid section is REALLY sore. 

Also, I hope I'm up at the top of this next in line list! I feel like I've been overdue for MONTHS now :haha:


----------



## Gnomer

OH AND. Update on my sleep situation. Last night I managed 6 hours (with 3 pee stops), and the night before 4 hours. So I'm feeling MUCH less mentally drained today. YAY!

AND AND AND. MASSIVE congrats to Lynn and Marie, and all the other ladies who have popped sprogs in the past couple of days. It seems everyone is having babies all at the same time. We have days and days of nothing, then a few of you all go together! 
I'm going to read back for birth stories and such when I have finished these floors!


----------



## leahsmummy443

Omg just had more bloody show, quite a large blob of brown streaked mucus... Gosh I hope it means it soon, although am terrified now!!!! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

leahsmummy443 said:


> Omg just had more bloody show, quite a large blob of brown streaked mucus... Gosh I hope it means it soon, although am terrified now!!!! X

Yep i had a largish blob this morning and been loosing more all day, hope its not long now for both of us. :)


----------



## esmemuppet

V excited re full moon...fingers crossed girls!x


----------



## mummapie

Second sweep tomorrow, had cramps all day so I hope something happens. If not being induced Monday and I will finally get to hold my precious boy!!


----------



## Vikadub

30mummyof1 said:


> leahsmummy443 said:
> 
> 
> Omg just had more bloody show, quite a large blob of brown streaked mucus... Gosh I hope it means it soon, although am terrified now!!!! X
> 
> Yep i had a largish blob this morning and been loosing more all day, hope its not long now for both of us. :)Click to expand...

Oooooh good luck ladies..

I'm on my ball. I'm getting a few twinges but nothing like the pain I was having yesterday - but I guess that was just because of the sweep - but then that doesn't explain the day before's pains.. Ooooh BH.. I've not stopped going to that bathroom for both reasons so I hope that means something.. I'm kind of afraid I'm gonna pop my ball - either some air has escaped or it's about to burst... :-/ - It feels a lot lower than it was..


----------



## Gnomer

My belly is sore. Anyone else have this? I am starting to worry. 

I can describe the hurt. It feels kind of like a bruise being pressed, crossed with a sharp stab and like, baby is moving but I shove my hand on, and he isn't. 
I am currently unable to stand up straight its so sore. 

Think its him being so low down?


----------



## jellybeansmum

this wee ones wriggling like mad tonight!! gettin the odd shootin pain up the bits again and also, one of my dogs, the female, is following me everywhere! worse than usual! and wagging her tail!! hope this moons working!! the full moons apparently tomorrow! fingers crossed!!!


----------



## jellybeansmum

Gnomer said:


> My belly is sore. Anyone else have this? I am starting to worry.
> 
> I can describe the hurt. It feels kind of like a bruise being pressed, crossed with a sharp stab and like, baby is moving but I shove my hand on, and he isn't.
> I am currently unable to stand up straight its so sore.
> 
> Think its him being so low down?

yea mines like this right where his back is, apparently its just cos theres no room left!!


----------



## leahsmummy443

Omg cannot believe it, after my excitement of having a bloody show and planning on getting on my ball tonight I then look on the news and see the hospital I would be heading to is on fire and been evacuated and the roads are closed off and traffic absolutely gridlocked...... Omg can't believe it.... I rang the labour ward to check and they are actually still open as its the a&e and theatres that has burnt and been evacuated completely, they have had to stop operations and transfer to other hospitals!! How terrible!! But the midwife did say I can still go but to leave early as poss because of dreadful traffic. So am very scared now :/ x


----------



## 30mummyof1

leahsmummy443 said:


> Omg cannot believe it, after my excitement of having a bloody show and planning on getting on my ball tonight I then look on the news and see the hospital I would be heading to is on fire and been evacuated and the roads are closed off and traffic absolutely gridlocked...... Omg can't believe it.... I rang the labour ward to check and they are actually still open as its the a&e and theatres that has burnt and been evacuated completely, they have had to stop operations and transfer to other hospitals!! How terrible!! But the midwife did say I can still go but to leave early as poss because of dreadful traffic. So am very scared now :/ x

omg thats terrible, how far is the next closest hospital, is that an option? Hope its all ok for you, if you do need to go tonight :hugs:


----------



## 30mummyof1

mummapie said:


> Second sweep tomorrow, had cramps all day so I hope something happens. If not being induced Monday and I will finally get to hold my precious boy!!

Goodluck tomorrow mummapie, hope you don't have to be induced :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

oh goodness leahsmummy

if it reassures you any then you can do it at home ( id recomend having the ambulance crew there before baby though lol ) you will just need a few towels you dont mind washing and your maternity pads and bag on hand with clothes for baby and a bucket. hot waterbottle is good too lol.

sounds like there are some promising signs out there on Thursday my discharge was sooooooooooooooo runny i thought i had a leak in my waters there was so much of it lol it was all pink too caus of my changing cervix


----------



## tmt

mummapie said:


> Second sweep tomorrow, had cramps all day so I hope something happens. If not being induced Monday and I will finally get to hold my precious boy!!

Good luck tomorrow with your sweep, my fingers are crossed it works for you. I also have an induction booked for Monday unless the hospital is too busy. 

Went for a non-stress test/ultrasound this morning and was told that yesterday they had 1 baby on the floor and as of this morning/after the full moon they had 5. I should go dance about under it tonight in hopesy water breaks or it puts me into labour. I'm tired of being overdue. 

Congrats Lynn, I'm of to read your birth story now.


----------



## Vikadub

Gnomer said:


> My belly is sore. Anyone else have this? I am starting to worry.
> 
> I can describe the hurt. It feels kind of like a bruise being pressed, crossed with a sharp stab and like, baby is moving but I shove my hand on, and he isn't.
> I am currently unable to stand up straight its so sore.
> 
> Think its him being so low down?

Don't worry sweetie.. Sounds like when I had my first baby, I think you're really close!! :flower::flower::flower: Fingers crossed for some action soon for you. :D xxx


----------



## MissQuintessa

Ok baby Rylan :baby: you are now trespassing on private property, you where given an evicton date by the landlord and have ignored it despite the landlord providing you with other accommodation. If you dont vacate soon further action will have to be taken to remove you from the premises by force.
Sincerely
Your Mummy :growlmad:

Congrats on the more babys girls :thumbup:


----------



## Vikadub

I was just reading something about the early signs of labour because I've been trumping aaaaaall day!!! It's driving me mad. Ha ha ha. 
Apparently it's a good sign... 

Here is what I've been reading if anyone is interested..
https://acupressurematernity.s3.amazonaws.com/EarlySignsOfLaborYouShouldKnow.pdf

I just wish I had some kind of show or something - something to actually see rather than just a few symptoms.. Grrr... :)


----------



## caiis101

Vikadub said:


> I was just reading something about the early signs of labour because I've been trumping aaaaaall day!!! It's driving me mad. Ha ha ha.
> Apparently it's a good sign...
> 
> Here is what I've been reading if anyone is interested..
> https://acupressurematernity.s3.amazonaws.com/EarlySignsOfLaborYouShouldKnow.pdf
> 
> I just wish I had some kind of show or something - something to actually see rather than just a few symptoms.. Grrr... :)


Thanks for sharing the link. What a great read!! 

Nothing much happening here. Still no signs. Went to the doc today who said they would give me an induction date for sometime next week Tues - Thurs. :thumbup: 
Ready to get baby out. Have been sick this whole pregnancy and am just so ready to not be sick anymore.


----------



## leahsmummy443

I don't know where we would go, the hospital is winchester... Would prob be Basingstoke but I want to go where I know so would prob risk it tbh! We do have a birth centre where I live but it isn't open for births atm with staffing issues but there are midwifes there from 8-5.. So if u turn up there ready to push they won't turn u away! ;) but that's no good tonight. I'm hoping by now that traffic will have died right down and if anything happened from now I think we would be ok.... I hope! Anyway no more signs really, just a bit more browny mucus each time I go to the loo and a sore back most of eve but that's not too unusual.. X


----------



## leahsmummy443

Was so gonna get on my ball and bounce like mad tonight and then jump on oh in bed :haha: after the bloody show but then was too scared with this fire at hospital and traffic so thought I better not try to bring it on :/ x


----------



## mummapie

Crikey, I've had some really sharp shooting pains tonight and (TMI) loads of plug following it. Seriously theu pains made me jump and oh even asked if I was alright lol. Feeling good about the sweep tomorrow now haha


----------



## dragonflies

wow- congratulations!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I really dont feel right... i feel so sick and heavy! i hope im not geting anything. cant be coping with a virus and labour! 

I feel so sore and heavy. :( feel so bad asking OH not to touch me at all because i feel like il break :(


----------



## MissQuintessa

:happydance: HAD MY 1ST SIGN SOMETHINGS CHANGING LOL
sorry just so happy that my body is doing something. Lost some plug and one bit even had a small streek of blood in it. 
plz plz plz let this meen something will happen soon its not that i wont the pain just i know my baby isnt small and im worryed about doing more damage 2 my pelvis not to mention i need treatment on my kidneys


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

im soooo sooo sore. my back and bottom of my bump is just so sore :( i think i over did it yest... cant think of anything else.
:(


----------



## Vikadub

I'm only getting pains at the end of the day which is pants - I thought perhaps something may happen last night - but I'm kinda glad it didn't as my son went to stay with his dad for the night so I got the most amazing nights sleep that I've had for aaaaaaaaaaaaaaages! Going for a walk with my mother in a little while - better go get ready. Good luck ladies. Thinking of you all. Please lets have some babies today! :flower::flower::flower:

Sorry for the noise neighbours. Wooop I'm so excited today.. I'm dancing about in my lounge. I'm fully on one. I don't know why - probably my excellent sleep last night so I'm making the most of it. Maybe the bass will make Morgan move.. Maybe I don't want to go shopping now after all... :-/ Waaaaa.

I think I may have lost the plot. Ha ha ha.


----------



## esmemuppet

Still no signs for me...come on baby!x


----------



## lynnikins

fingers crossed for ya girls


----------



## caiis101

Ugh, can't sleep. Had a really good nights sleep last night and now I can't seem to get any grrrr. Plus these darn period like cramps are back, so I am having a hard time getting comfortable. The kitty and OH are knocked out sleepin ... i'm jealous lol.


----------



## MissQuintessa

having contractions but still quite far apart atm so could b quite a while yet


----------



## Vikadub

No pains again after walking about with mother.. We didn't go very far to be fair though.. She had to get a few bits from the next town over - the journey was a little uncomfortable but bearable - she was getting all stressy so didn't want to stay out in case anything happened.. So now I'm back home putting music on my new MP3 player, baby is moving about - I think she's dancing as I have the music back on.. I wish she would make an appearance - like this weekend!!!

Fingers crossed for everyone close, due, over due.. :flower: xxx :flower:


----------



## Gnomer

My next door neighbour has gone into labour. This means, out of 7 people I know due at the same time give or take a week, I am officially the last one left. 

Not impressed at all. 

Massive amounts of low pressure again today. It has become so painful. My back hurts and my lower belly hurts so much. 
Watery discharge again. 

Nothing major or exciting going on though =( 

I also have a huge craving for sugar this morning though. I wanted chocolate for breakfast.


----------



## Vikadub

The pains are back.. I'm trying to keep busy and dance - some times it hurts so much I have to stop. I'm not building my hopes up though...


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Mine have gone... completely nothing lol... typical.


----------



## candyfloss

Cramps and BH loads yesterday, watery discharge, then today nothing! Still got the discharge and some cramps but not much. Been for long walk and bounced on a trampoline (lol), and baby quieter last couple days.....if she's not out by Tuesday she will have been in longer than her brother! 

Hoping full moon does something! My birthday on 16th and would love her here by then but starting to doubt it!


----------



## Gnomer

I've not been offered a sweep right. 
But I've been booked in for an induction on friday. 

Reckon it would be a good idea to ring my midwife on monday and see if she'll be able to give me a sweep?


----------



## candyfloss

Worth a try I reckon. My mw on hol next wk but she told me to ring up and ask for one at the mw clinic if baby not here Monday - my dad has cancer and other family matters so she said she's put in notes about my circumstances and discussed with otters and they agree I could have one earlier than is the norm. Hoping I don't need it tho!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gnomer said:


> I've not been offered a sweep right.
> But I've been booked in for an induction on friday.
> 
> Reckon it would be a good idea to ring my midwife on monday and see if she'll be able to give me a sweep?

Yes definitely worth having 1 or even 2 before you try induction, the further overdue you are the more effective they are apparently. Mine hasnt worked that i had on thursday but i will have at least one more before i admit defeat!


----------



## Gnomer

I'll ring her on monday then. I found it so strange I wasn't offered one. 

Day 6 of being overdue now. I am so fed up of it!


----------



## Gnomer

RIGHT. I am confused. 

Everytime I explain the pains I get to people, they are like, NAH NOT LABOUR YET. 
But, reading this labour signs thing that was posted, my pains sound exactly like they describe. Irregular, but just like this:

"Labor contraction and labor pains feel like very strong menstrual 
cramps or bad gas cramps that sometimes give shooting pains up 
your bum like trapped wind usually does. These cramps are usually 
so strong that you have trouble walking or talking during them. 
The first labor pains are usually felt in the front site of the pelvis 
and groin. Some women feel the labor contractions low in the groin 
or in the lower back. They may radiate from front to back or back to 
front or down your legs. As labor proceeds, the pains start to 
appear in the abdomen. These labor contractions occur as 
tightening of you stomach, which means that your stomach 
becomes really tight."

I have yet to reach the stage where it appears in my abdomen, but I definitely have the cramping and gas like feeling. 
So that would make it a sign wouldn't it? Even though its not like, constant, comes and goes and hasn't developed further?

Or am I pointlessly getting my hopes up? :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Everyone is different. depends on how baby is lying, you might get all your pains in your back, or all your bump, both, some dont feel pain untill the late stages. 

If you feel your pains are getting more frequent, painful, or have a pattern then there is no harm ringing L&D they can advise you :)


----------



## Gnomer

I'm planning on trying to stay home for as long as possible when I know its the time. I'll wait until its REALLY painful I think. 

I'm just sign spotting. I haven't really had anything that makes me think labour is soon. Until I read that, now I feel like everything I'm feeling these past couple of days means labour is soon.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

alot of hospitals wont let u in until they are concerned or your contractions are 5 mins apart last 1 min.. i managed to get my hospital to let me come when mine are 10 mins apart because i live half n hr away.. dont fancy a baby in the car! lol. i no what its like symptom spotting tho iv done it for weeks. kinda given up now. got sick of being told... oooo you wont go to your DD, oooo youl go early... oooo your going into labour.. all false hope lol


----------



## Blah11

Labour pains are so different for everyone but you will know when you're going into established labour. I didnt have any gas or period pains.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey blah :hi: how is that gorgeous boy of yours? amelie taken to having a little brother well??


----------



## 30mummyof1

Gnomer said:


> I'll ring her on monday then. I found it so strange I wasn't offered one.
> 
> Day 6 of being overdue now. I am so fed up of it!

Yep very strange! 
Right there with you, only a day behind. Its crap isn't it :cry:


----------



## Gnomer

I'm trying my damned best not to sign spot, but every now and again I get hecka excited. 
I just want to know when exactly it will happen. Will be much easier on my poor, excited mind. 

And aye, it really, really is crap. I was enjoying my pregnancy right up until 39+6. Then suddenly it turned into torture. No sleep, pains, crappy bowel movements, weeing constantly. A week later I am sick to piggin death of it!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

iv had that since 36 weeks... i get 1 night a week when i manage to sleep normally.. think thats just due to exhaustion. itl all be worth it in the end tho.. :)


----------



## Blah11

And then your newborn arrives and you say goodbye to that 1 night a weeks sleep LOL


----------



## Blah11

Tracie87 said:


> Hey blah :hi: how is that gorgeous boy of yours? amelie taken to having a little brother well??

Yep! He's fine, not sleeping at all at night as he has his nights and days vonfused lol but other than that he's great and so is amelie :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i still get excited with every little twinge, even though i tell myself that next time i won't!


----------



## EstelSeren

I was welcomed into my due date at about 1:30am with contractions that woke me up! Ended up going to the loo after that and was sick 3 times by 8am! :dohh: I did manage to get some rest over that time, though not proper sleep. I haven't had anything overly strong or regular but they've been coming pretty much all day! Midwife came over at 2:30pm and I had a sweep. She said that my cervix is about 75% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated and that I'm very favourable! Baby's head is fully engaged- she could feel it when doing the sweep- and she's cleared out my show (which wasn't bloody at all!)! She thinks I should be having baby in the next couple of days! Been out for a walk and contractions have been stronger! I might end up being in this for the long haul but things are definitely underway, even if it is still early! Really exciting! :happydance: I should hopefully have my baby in my arms by Monday! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

heartburn!!! oh how i havent missed you!! bog off!!! :(


----------



## aley28

Blah11 said:


> And then your newborn arrives and you say goodbye to that 1 night a weeks sleep LOL

:rofl: :rofl: Its so true... I am so exhausted that I can't even stay awake through a nighttime nursing session. I get him latched on and then zonk until I feel him let go, then I wake up and burp him so that I don't get puked on... re-latch him... zonk again. I haven't slept in bed since the night before I went to be induced! :haha:

Congratulations to everybody who's had their little bundles! :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm booked in to be induced on Thursday and I haven't been offered a sweep either. The hospital were clearly not interested though - just wanted to book my induction and get me out asap. 

We gave in last night and tried the jiggy jiggy (anything to get this ball rolling lol) I don't think I'll be trying it again though - it was real painful and didn't help at all!


----------



## lynnikins

EstelSeren said:


> I was welcomed into my due date at about 1:30am with contractions that woke me up! Ended up going to the loo after that and was sick 3 times by 8am! :dohh: I did manage to get some rest over that time, though not proper sleep. I haven't had anything overly strong or regular but they've been coming pretty much all day! Midwife came over at 2:30pm and I had a sweep. She said that my cervix is about 75% effaced and 1-2 cm dilated and that I'm very favourable! Baby's head is fully engaged- she could feel it when doing the sweep- and she's cleared out my show (which wasn't bloody at all!)! She thinks I should be having baby in the next couple of days! Been out for a walk and contractions have been stronger! I might end up being in this for the long haul but things are definitely underway, even if it is still early! Really exciting! :happydance: I should hopefully have my baby in my arms by Monday! :happydance:
> 
> Beca :wave:

Good luck hun

Aley, Blah hope those babes of yours learn to sleep soon Alister is a fab wee sleeper we had 2 1/2 hrs cluster feeding last night then he settled and slept for 5+hours solid which was lovely as id only had an hrs nap since he was born lol still not had any more sleep today but we are doing ok, lol poor DH is doing it rough hes not so used to having to deal so much with the boys since ive had AJ in my arms most of the time since he was born


----------



## mummydeb

well about 4hrs ago i lost my plug with dd it was little bits but this time a big blob of it, was gross! 
had period pains on and of for 2hrs after but nothing since.
mw coming round on monday so ill tell her and ask for a sweep to be done or at least book one


----------



## lynnikins

could still happen hun full moon and all


----------



## mummydeb

i cant beleive how many have updated on the december thread i wonder if the moon had something to do with that.
hope your feeling well lynn what a lovely xmas pressie for you


----------



## mamawannabee

Just got home from mw, no major update, but she said baby could come any time now. Fully engaged at 0 station and my iron levels are finally high enough that we can have the water birth at the birth center we wanted! Time to finish packing our hospital bags and get the car seat in the car I guess... I spent about an hour on my ball last night, might spend some time on it again tonight and see if it does any good, got lots of cramps all through the night and today so I think it may have done something.


----------



## jellybeansmum

well iv been havin so much pressure today, and shooting pains up the front of my bits when i was walking which stopped me dead in my tracks and i had to breathe through them!! 
have pressure in my bum too and mild period pain, but dont want to get my hopes up!!!


----------



## caiis101

:wave:

Hello Ladies! We'll today has been interesting. Finally lost some plug, at least that I noticed today. It was the first time that I had noticed a think white gooey sub. when I wiped. Have been feeling lots of pressure, in the the bum too and have been having on and off bad menstrual like cramps in the back. Have the heating pad on now but may go take a warm bath in a few. 

Not sure what this all means. Due date is just two days away ...


----------



## caiis101

Aley, Blah so glad to read you both are doing well with your LO's!!


----------



## Jchihuahua

Blah11 said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey blah :hi: how is that gorgeous boy of yours? amelie taken to having a little brother well??
> 
> Yep! He's fine, not sleeping at all at night as he has his nights and days vonfused lol but other than that he's great and so is amelie :)Click to expand...

Same here! Tommy sleeps all day then is awake literally all night!


----------



## Jchihuahua

lynnikins said:


> Hey everyone. Sorry I forget To update In this Thread earlier Today AJ arrived at home at 3.20am this morning with no medical personal in attendance lol the ambulance arrived 10min after delivery full story in my journal the Link is in my signature

Woohoo! Congrats :happydance:. I didn't see this!!!


----------



## aley28

Jchihuahua said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> Hey blah :hi: how is that gorgeous boy of yours? amelie taken to having a little brother well??
> 
> Yep! He's fine, not sleeping at all at night as he has his nights and days vonfused lol but other than that he's great and so is amelie :)Click to expand...
> 
> Same here! Tommy sleeps all day then is awake literally all night!Click to expand...

:haha: That's how I feel Parker is too! Both my boys are napping in my lap right now... :dohh::cloud9::haha:


----------



## caiis101

Ok so my day has totally changed. My period cramps have gotten much worse. At the peak of my pain under my tummy/pelvis area tightens. The pain is getting closer together. I have just finished up taking a hot bath which helped ease a little but still kept coming. I am going to take a walk with OH around our development to see if that helps any. Kind of confused as to what to do as I have had zero symptoms up until today and am unsure if this is BH or real contractions. Not sure if I should ring on call - or wait. I think i'll wait and see if a long walk works , try my heating pad as well.

Maybe this is the start of something ... kind of nervous ...


----------



## Gnomer

Something isn't right on my end tonight. I have very severe, constant period like pains. I don't think they are coming in waves, but they have now spread to my back. 
I keep thinking I am going to pee myself too, constantly. And I feel like I need a poo, but can't get one out. It hurts no matter what position I'm in. 
And now I feel really, really sick. 

I don't think I've ever had lower belly pain like this, other than when I had my severe kidney infection. 

No tummy tightening though. Nothing I can really time. Just constant, pretty unbareable soreness. 

I don't know what it is, I do not want to wake anyone up incase its nothing, and I don't know what to think. Grrrr at this! Why can't everything be so obvious!


----------



## mummydeb

iv just woke to a few pains at 4am needed a poo :blush: then an uncontroable urge for tea :haha: cant get back to sleep as bh are a bit uncomfortable


----------



## Gnomer

Ok so, for the past couple of hours I've been able to time the pain. Seems to be 7ish minutes apart, lasting a minute. But I could talk through them so far. Hopefully. This is it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Things seem to be moving along for me this morning too!! 

Woke up having contractions about an hour ago, they're about six mins apart lasting a minute. Just got up for a pee and I've got a lot of mucous streaked with blood. 

I lost my plug last weekend and again on Wednesday but this is the first hint of blood I've had - woo! Go team . . . OUCHIES! hehe!


----------



## Vikadub

Gnomer said:


> Ok so, for the past couple of hours I've been able to time the pain. Seems to be 7ish minutes apart, lasting a minute. But I could talk through them so far. Hopefully. This is it!

Woo hoo sounding positive - sending you best wishes and lots of luck! :flower::flower::flower: :hugs:


----------



## Vikadub

Lil_Pixie said:


> Things seem to be moving along for me this morning too!!
> 
> Woke up having contractions about an hour ago, they're about six mins apart lasting a minute. Just got up for a pee and I've got a lot of mucous streaked with blood.
> 
> I lost my plug last weekend and again on Wednesday but this is the first hint of blood I've had - woo! Go team . . . OUCHIES! hehe!

Ahh good luck sweet. :) :flower::flower::flower: :hugs:


----------



## Vikadub

Lots of luck and best wishes to everyone showing positive signs.. I really thought I was going to have my baby this weekend after all my pains over the past few days, it's really quite upsetting. I should stop wanting as I know she will come when she's ready - but I can't help it. I really don't want to go till next week... :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm sorry Hun - I know, at this stage everyday seems to last forever and is so much harder than the day before. 

I never thought for a second I'd go more than a week over. I've measured three weeks over since 30 weeks so everyones been expecting me to go early. I had a bit of a false start on Thursday so I really hope this is it now!


----------



## lynnikins

anytime you have a question about if you think its labour or not call the triage line of the Unit your booked in for and they will be able to help you know better what it is they have seen contractions of all shapes and kinds


----------



## Blah11

ooo lots of babies coming soon! good luck everyone :hugs:


----------



## Gnomer

I'm going to ring the delivery suite when ithe house warms up a bit. I'm currently refusing to leave my nice warm bed! 

What I'm experiencing now is completely new. Same kind of pains I've been having for the last couple of days, but much more regular and much more painful. I must suck at my timing though. Some seem to be only a couple minutes apart, and other nearly 10 minutes apart. None longer than that though, and all lasting at least half a minute. They don't seem to have gotten to much more painful than they where 4 hours ago though. If these pains just vanish, I will be well pee'd off. OH has refused to go into work too, giving me more pressure to be actually in labour! 

Good luck to everyone else too! It seems the full moon has had an effect!


----------



## lynnikins

i totally suck at timing contractions lol but i knew when they were regular lol


----------



## esmemuppet

Good luck to all you ladies with such promising signs...still nothing for me...really starting to struggle with it all now...feels like she doesn't want to come and meet us :cry::cry:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Good luck ladies!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I give up trying to figure out if this baby is coming or not... for 5 hours last night i had constant pressure from her, all up my back, my bum, my pelvis the works. none of it hurt but was enough to take my break away every time she pushed down. went to bed and the back ache got worse... then i slept through the whole blooming night and now i feel fine... 

I think il just accept shes a big tease and when shes older shes gunna be a tinker! lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My contractions are still averaging about six mins apart and lasting a minute but they're really startin to bloody hurt now!! I feel at least like I'm much further along than I got on Thursday. I know they're getting worse cos he last two made me feel pretty scared of what's to come!!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck gnomer and lil pixie, no signs for me still :cry:


----------



## Gnomer

I've had 7 contractions now all 7 minutes apart. Does this mean they've regulated? L&D told me to ring them back this evening, as its only very early stages of labour. However she didn't let me finish telling her how it was feeling. Just let me tell her I had period like cramps. Grrr. 
Last contraction made me puke.


----------



## Blah11

Id try and stay at home. 7 mins apart means youve still a while to go :hugs:


----------



## EstelSeren

Well, I'm back at home now- got back at about 8:30am- after spending 10 hours in L&D! Had contractions 2.5-5 minutes apart and lasting from 30 seconds to a minute and a half all through Casualty last night so called up and went in. Midwife was lovely and contractions got closer and stronger with more of the long ones. Had internal at about 3am and nothing much had actually happened since 2:30pm yesterday! Was still 75% effaced and had dilated to a good 2cm rather than 1cm, maybe 2 but was quite disheartening! On th eplus side baby's happy enough, it's just me that's suffering! Lots of nausea and heartburn, even after snacking! Though I don't know whether that's due to the contractions or severe lack of sleep- I think I've managed about 4-5 hours tops since 10:30pm Friday! Sick of this now! Just want things to get moving properly! Happily, I've become best friends with my TENS machine! It really seems to work for me! To put things in a bit more perspective- last night at the start I couldn't feel contractions at all to time if it was on higher than a 3 but now I have it on at a 9 and can definitely feel them, even if they're not exactly painful! I have a feeling I may be in this for the long haul though! :cry: At least I am definitely in labour though, even if it is just the early, latent phases!

Beca :wave:


----------



## Gnomer

So suddenly i started contracting every 2 minutes. Pretty much just constant bloody pain. 
Rang L&D and they told me to go up. 
Got there, and my contractions pretty much went right back to 5 minutes apart! 

Got an internal and a sweep. I'm a 'good' 2cm dilated and 100% effaced. Midwife said I could stay in, be monitored and have my waters broken to help speed things up. But I have chosen to go home and see how it progresses. But she said she'd give me till morning! YAY. 

Since being home I've bled a LOT. Its like a heavy heavy period. Pains are gradually getting worse, but I'm not bothering to time them. I'm so tired already. I wish i could sleep.


----------



## Blah11

That's not normal to bleed like that hun. Go back to hosp.


----------



## JackiePed

That's what I was going tO say.... That doesnt sound normal, they'll want you to go back in


----------



## candyfloss

Definitely go back to be checked if bleeding like that even after a sweep xxx


----------



## tmt

Oh definitely go back to the hospital hun, even if it is nothing it's much better to be safe than sorry at this point. 

To all us ladies that have inductions scheduled for tomorrow, my fingers are crossed our baby's all come naturally today. If not, well I wish us all luck.


----------



## mamawannabee

Period pains have continued, now have lower back pain coming and going too. Spent a good portion of the morning crying for no reason, my hormones seem to be all over the place, and my stomach's been bothering me. OH asked if I thought it was early labor and I told him I really don't know. I finished packing the hospital bag just in case, and told OH he should probably pack his!


----------



## Vikadub

Gnomer said:


> So suddenly i started contracting every 2 minutes. Pretty much just constant bloody pain.
> Rang L&D and they told me to go up.
> Got there, and my contractions pretty much went right back to 5 minutes apart!
> 
> Got an internal and a sweep. I'm a 'good' 2cm dilated and 100% effaced. Midwife said I could stay in, be monitored and have my waters broken to help speed things up. But I have chosen to go home and see how it progresses. But she said she'd give me till morning! YAY.
> 
> Since being home I've bled a LOT. Its like a heavy heavy period. Pains are gradually getting worse, but I'm not bothering to time them. I'm so tired already. I wish i could sleep.

I hope you're back at hospital and everything is okay... :hugs:


----------



## Jchihuahua

Vikadub said:


> Gnomer said:
> 
> 
> So suddenly i started contracting every 2 minutes. Pretty much just constant bloody pain.
> Rang L&D and they told me to go up.
> Got there, and my contractions pretty much went right back to 5 minutes apart!
> 
> Got an internal and a sweep. I'm a 'good' 2cm dilated and 100% effaced. Midwife said I could stay in, be monitored and have my waters broken to help speed things up. But I have chosen to go home and see how it progresses. But she said she'd give me till morning! YAY.
> 
> Since being home I've bled a LOT. Its like a heavy heavy period. Pains are gradually getting worse, but I'm not bothering to time them. I'm so tired already. I wish i could sleep.
> 
> I hope you're back at hospital and everything is okay... :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you're okay hun :hugs:.


----------



## LunaBean

Shud I be worried that Ive been getting strong BH all day now I have quite bad cramps and pains in my chest the past few hours? :s


----------



## leahsmummy443

Yeh defo not right, my mw said the other day after my sweep to expect a little bit blood but if it was alot to call or come in straight away.. Heavy heavy period sounds alot! Hope u r ok....

Well free my 2nd sweep yesterday felt a bit delicate and then this aft I got more brown streaked mucus plug and I kid u not it was the size of my palm!!! I was disgusted!! Lol..
Have had pain all evening that was like a gas pain that has come and gone lasting a minute roughly but times all over the place... Now it seems to have stopped but I'm feeling very agitated like something is going to happen... Having lots of cervix pain too like little twinges... Feeling very odd and lots of bum pressure... Don't know really.. We'll see. Booked for induction tues at 8am.. 

Good luck to all!! X


----------



## leahsmummy443

Anyone know if shooting pain in back and down into bum n sort of in hips is a labour sign/pain? Keep getting that coming back every 10-15 x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm sure unread somewhere yesterday that labour pains can go down your hips/legs. But I was on google for quite a while so I have no clue where lol. I hope it's a sign of things starting to progress for you hunnie x

I've been having contractions now for 18 hours, the last hour and a half they've really kicked up a notch. Typically around the same time I thought I'd try to get some rest lol. Still not unbearable or anything but I can't talk through them now. Dh had put a nice hot water bottle on my back which is helping with most of them. 

If this all goes away again at this point I will cry like a baby!! It's sounding pretty positive though, right?


----------



## leahsmummy443

Thanks I hope so too!! 

Sounds very positive for u too, if ur starting to not be able to talk through them!! X


----------



## open lotus

I am having like a radiating/niggling sensation in my lower back that has come and gone all day and all evening.
I suspect I am in early labour.
It carried on with movement,hot water bottle and a bath.

I have a sneaky feeling this is the start.


> Anyone know if shooting pain in back and down into bum n sort of in hips is a labour sign/pain? Keep getting that coming back every 10-15 x

when I was reading up earlier I did come accross this as being a sign.I hope its started for you :)

how many are left now still waiting?


----------



## aley28

Gnomer, I hope everything is OK. I'll be watching for an update! :hugs:

leahsmummy - LOL. I swear, the mucus plug never stops coming. :haha: The size of your palm ... expect that, several more times. :haha: :sick: If there's one thing I wish I could forget about the end of pregnancy... I would forget alllll about wiping gobs of plug for five solid days. And I never got a bloody show. :shrug:


----------



## leahsmummy443

Argh really don't know if what I am feeling is early labour... I'm getting a back pain low down ad round sides into hips and bit in tummy that keeps coming back for a min or so but very irregular, sometimes 10 mins sometimes longer, but I keep feeling like I need the loo too.. Like pressure in the back passage and I keep going to the loo but nothing is coming... Is this contractions??? So confused x


----------



## open lotus

what does your back ache feel like,is it a burning,or a dull ache @ leahsmummy


----------



## leahsmummy443

Ok so am awake now and am definitely having contractions... Have been timing and they are 7mins apart lasting about a minute and I have to breathe through them as little bit painful... Mainly in my back but slightly to sides and front but they are definitely coming regularly now. I would say more like a burning. I got up for toilet about half hour ago and had a bloody show, great big blob of mucus with red blood in it... So it is happening. Very nervous but trying to stay calm, really want to try to go back to sleep but not sure I can eeeeeeek x


----------



## misstrouble

Good luck leahsmummy!! After having a few niggles yesterday I woke at 5 to the most awful period type cramp! This is coming in waves approximate every 20 mins so hopefully the start of something. I have an appt with the consultant later so hoping he will tell me things are progressing :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

my pubic bone is on fire!! The whole of bottom of my bump feels so sore and hurts... :( woke up feeling really sick aswell.. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I am so miserable!! 

Contractions kicked up last night at about 10. I've been up all night but they're still not regular enough/close enough to go to hospital :( 

I've been up since 5am yesterday and I'm so so tired


----------



## Blah11

Lil_Pixie said:


> I am so miserable!!
> 
> Contractions kicked up last night at about 10. I've been up all night but they're still not regular enough/close enough to go to hospital :(
> 
> I've been up since 5am yesterday and I'm so so tired

Mine never got regular. How long do they last and how frequent?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

They last fom a minute to a minute and a half and are between 4 and 8 mins apart. 

We've called the hospital, they told us not to come in till they're all regular and between 3 & 4 mins apart.


----------



## MissQuintessa

:happydance: :baby: Baby Rylan was born 11,12,11 at 5.49am 9.2 pounds 51 cm long. they got the dates wrong hes def more than 2 days over due more like 11 days.I'll post more tomorow I really need sleep ive only had 2hrs since sat night and its now monday night here.


----------



## Vikadub

MissQuintessa - congratulations!! :) :flower::flower::flower:

Good luck ladies in labour!! :hugs:

I walked my son to school this morning and had a few ouchy moments, almost made me stop - and have have and a few since being back - but this has been happening on and off since Wednesday so I'm not getting my hopes up at all. I really can't believe I've gone this far - but then nothing ever works the way you'd like it to. I'll just be patient and keep an eye out on here - even though it's not my turn yet I'm still excited about all the other babies being born. :)


----------



## Chi83

Hi ladies, 

I had a sweep this morning (yuk) but i'm not very hopeful that it has actually done anything...am being induced either mon/tues next week if nothing happens before.

I reeeeeeeally don't want to be in hospital over xmas! Any of you ladies that have been induced before, how long between breaking waters and baby being born?


----------



## caiis101

caiis101 said:


> Ok so my day has totally changed. My period cramps have gotten much worse. At the peak of my pain under my tummy/pelvis area tightens. The pain is getting closer together. I have just finished up taking a hot bath which helped ease a little but still kept coming. I am going to take a walk with OH around our development to see if that helps any. Kind of confused as to what to do as I have had zero symptoms up until today and am unsure if this is BH or real contractions. Not sure if I should ring on call - or wait. I think i'll wait and see if a long walk works , try my heating pad as well.
> 
> Maybe this is the start of something ... kind of nervous ...

Posted this a few nights ago and I did end up going into labor. My baby girl is here :happydance: Was born 7lbs 2oz yesterday @ 11:45am. OH and I are so in love with her. Will post pics / birth story shortly. 

Just wanted to sa thanks to you all. This board is a lifesaver. Could not even begin to imagine what I would have done w. out it. :thumbup:


----------



## esmemuppet

Still no signs for me but sweep tomorrow morning so fingers crossed!x


----------



## misstrouble

All my pains have stopped:( have just seen the consultant who has booked me in for induction on the 23rd Dec! Really hope things start before then. 

Congratulations to all those who have had their babies!!


----------



## lynnikins

congrats missquintessa


----------



## tmt

Hello lovely mommys and mommys to be. 

Was scheduled for an induction this morning (it's 7:00 a.m where I live) but at 4:30 my waters broke all on their own, I was not at all prepared for the giant gush of fluid (or the giant gushes still leaking) as everyone says it's usually a slow leak/the doctors have to break it. Anyway, I wasn't having any contractions so called the hospital and went in for monitoring at 6:15. Contractions started at 6:30 and I was sent home at 6:50 to be told to go back to hospital at 4 unless things pick up on their own and I need to go in earlier. 

Good luck to all you ladies who also had inductions scheduled for today, I hope you all started on your own too.


----------



## MissQuintessa

yay tmt hope you have a good labour and birth hun :)


----------



## Vikadub

caiis101 said:


> caiis101 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so my day has totally changed. My period cramps have gotten much worse. At the peak of my pain under my tummy/pelvis area tightens. The pain is getting closer together. I have just finished up taking a hot bath which helped ease a little but still kept coming. I am going to take a walk with OH around our development to see if that helps any. Kind of confused as to what to do as I have had zero symptoms up until today and am unsure if this is BH or real contractions. Not sure if I should ring on call - or wait. I think i'll wait and see if a long walk works , try my heating pad as well.
> 
> Maybe this is the start of something ... kind of nervous ...
> 
> Posted this a few nights ago and I did end up going into labor. My baby girl is here :happydance: Was born 7lbs 2oz yesterday @ 11:45am. OH and I are so in love with her. Will post pics / birth story shortly.
> 
> Just wanted to sa thanks to you all. This board is a lifesaver. Could not even begin to imagine what I would have done w. out it. :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs: Congratulations!!!!!!! :D:D:D xxx


----------



## aley28

Chi83 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I had a sweep this morning (yuk) but i'm not very hopeful that it has actually done anything...am being induced either mon/tues next week if nothing happens before.
> 
> I reeeeeeeally don't want to be in hospital over xmas! Any of you ladies that have been induced before, how long between breaking waters and baby being born?

I've been induced twice now. First time, they broke my waters at about 5cms (after about six or seven hours on the pitocin drip already, starting at 2cms dilated) and it was another six or seven hours before delivery.

This time, I refused to let them break my waters, and he arrived about an hour after they broke on their own. :thumbup:

There is very little evidence that letting them break your waters for you does anything to speed up the labor. It makes the contractions hurt more, but I don't think it speeds anything up. My last baby probably would still have arrived at the same time whether they broke my waters right away or not. I highly recommend not letting them rupture them for you.



Congratulations to everybody with their new little bundles! How exciting! :hugs:


----------



## mummydeb

congratulations to all the new mummys and good luck to those being induced.

i had my waters broke with dd i was 2cms had no contractions and they just popped mine within 2hrs she was here so they can be quick once waters break but as soon as they did i had contractions every min untill i was pushing.

seen my mw today all fine booked in for a sweep at home this sunday ill be 39+6 hoping baby will come this week. its strange cause my dd was born by now.
getting some horrid trapped wind pains tonight :'(


----------



## Dani_87

Wow Congratulations to all the new mom's! Looks like we are having quite a few December babies. :)


----------



## candyfloss

Well I'm now mire pregnant than I've ever been before by almost 24hrs! Was sure she would be here by now too. This last week I've had strong BH, period cramps, increased discharge, back ache and yesterday I felt sick and had serious loose bowels! Now I keep getting shooting pains in my cervix with the BH and still no baby!

Feeling bit fed up even tho I know she could still cook for a while yet......!


----------



## EstelSeren

Went back in today after contractions got really bad and were pretty much on top of each other! Midwife did an internal and I was told that I was still 2cm- I was 2cm dilated at 3am Sunday!- but that baby's very low indeed and ready to go! So it's just my body that's taking it's time! I've now been in confirmed slow labour since 1:30 am Saturday- so 3 days- and nothing's happened in about 36 hours! Had a bath and that just seemed to slow things down for me, though a respite from the pain, which my trusty TENS machine was failing to do an awful lot for after turning it up as high as I could bear and having it on pretty much constantly, was very welcome! Just wish the end was properly in sight and I knew that I wouldn't have to deal with this for very much longer! :cry:

Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies or are very close! :thumbup:

Beca :wave:


----------



## tmt

Went back to hospital at 4 as requested earlier after having contractions between 3-6 minutes apart and Lasting between 45 seconds and 2 minutes, they hardly registered on the machine so was sent home and told to go back at 9:30 (3 more hours). 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## aley28

EstelSeren said:


> Went back in today after contractions got really bad and were pretty much on top of each other! Midwife did an internal and I was told that I was still 2cm- I was 2cm dilated at 3am Sunday!- but that baby's very low indeed and ready to go! So it's just my body that's taking it's time! I've now been in confirmed slow labour since 1:30 am Saturday- so 3 days- and nothing's happened in about 36 hours! Had a bath and that just seemed to slow things down for me, though a respite from the pain, which my trusty TENS machine was failing to do an awful lot for after turning it up as high as I could bear and having it on pretty much constantly, was very welcome! Just wish the end was properly in sight and I knew that I wouldn't have to deal with this for very much longer! :cry:
> 
> Congrats to all the ladies who have had their babies or are very close! :thumbup:
> 
> Beca :wave:

A shower may help with the pain a little and shouldn't slow the contractions down any.

The end is in sight. :hugs: Early slow labor is still labor! Your LO will be here before you know it!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Hey ladies how are we all?? 

I give up! lol... iv accepted the fact this baby will only come out with an induction. I just wish i didnt get all these aches and pains teasing me. lol 

If she wants to be good shel only go 4 days over and will come on her nanas Birthday on the 20th... 
My bump has severe shrank aswel... its disappeared lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Why have you given up so early Tracie? your not even due yet! 

I'm now 8 days over and had every sign and still no baby! Decided today i will do nothing in particular to get this baby out as i've tried EVERYTHING else!


----------



## candyfloss

Tracie87 said:


> I give up! lol... iv accepted the fact this baby will only come out with an induction. I just wish i didnt get all these aches and pains teasing me. lol


I keep getting so many aches pains signs whatever that could be the start but never are! So annoying! Grumpy each morning that I still haven't started, know it's daft as still got 10 days til she's due in theory anyway but so many people told me that second babies earlier than first I'd convinced myself she would be here by now!


----------



## 30mummyof1

candyfloss said:


> Tracie87 said:
> 
> 
> I give up! lol... iv accepted the fact this baby will only come out with an induction. I just wish i didnt get all these aches and pains teasing me. lol
> 
> 
> I keep getting so many aches pains signs whatever that could be the start but never are! So annoying! Grumpy each morning that I still haven't started, know it's daft as still got 10 days til she's due in theory anyway but so many people told me that second babies earlier than first I'd convinced myself she would be here by now!Click to expand...

i thought that too! I went into labour on my due date with ds1 and now with ds2 8 days over so far


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

lol... thought someone might point that out... I give up because i get every sign of labour bar my waters going and still nothing, Had 3 mws tell me oooooh youl go early.. lol.. 
Quite disheartning really. Im not bothered im still here. I still get to experiance every move she makes, just when your having every sign with nothing comming of it, it can be very disheartning.

I dont want her to come untll the 20th anyway!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Just trying to keep you positive hun! :hugs: I know...it is disheartening..when all you want is to hold your lo :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

oh i am positive, its like you wake up have signs and think ooooooo this is it.... then nothing. Its like wat the...! you tease! lol 

Like i said to my OH, if i didnt have any sign at all id gladly go over, i wouldnt no any diff. Its the fact the signs are getting more frequent you get MWs saying oooo your gunna go soon and never do.. lol 

Doesnt help i suffer badly with IBS so the pain atm is awful and hard to figure out what pains from what lol... i wish i could find cotton wool big enough to wrap myself in lol


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I suppose atleast while im still pregnant i have an excuse to eat like a horse lol... really shouldnt have been pregnant at xmas time! to many nice foods being sold cheaply lol


----------



## Blah11

Congrats on the new mummies!


Anyone heard from gnomer?


----------



## MissQuintessa

while i have 5 minutes im gona post my birth story. had a bath and when i got out i has some plug with the smallest amount of blood in it like just a faint streek on sat about 7.30pm. didnt think things would happen but was excited coz it was my 1st sign ive had. started having cramps but didnt think much of it till they seemed to b turning into contactions and at 3am i called my mw and told her i think i was in labour and called my suport person and baby sitter. wasnt going to call them till morning coz i always have had long labours but with my shit pelvis the pain was really bad and i didnt wont to b alone. mw told me to ring back once contractions wer 3 minutes apart and friend and babysiter arived at 4am. pain got so bad in my pelvis that i needed pain meds so rang midwife back and told her i needed to come in and half way to the hospital i started needing to push bad, i clenched as tight as i could and made it to hospital went strate in got on bed the nurse went to cheek me as soon as i was on it and my waters went, my midwife walked in as this happend walked over and caught rylan lol. time line was 10 minues from ariving at hospital till he was out 5.40 we arived 5.45 midwife arived 5.47 waters broke 5.49 rylan was born. was very fast.
seem they couldnt give me iv antibiotics he had to b moniterd for 24hrs and on his last cheek his heart was going a bit fast and his breathing a bit fast plus he wasnt feeding so hes now in n.i.c.u. and theyre worried he could have meningitis so hes having so many tests including lumbar puncher and blood gas :( they r also worryed about this thing he does with his eyes sometimes and think he might b having sezures so hes having ct scans and little neddles in his head taking readings. ive been sent home coz they dont let people stay :( hoping everything comes back fine coz he looks so healthy and if all his tests come back clear and he starts feeding he will b home by next week.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I was thinking the same Blah... Hope shes had baby :)


----------



## Wantabean

Sorry I have been stalking this thread and want to say congrats to all new mummas and gl to all u still waiting! Ill luckily never have to play the waiting game but also means ill never get to labour :( 
MissQ I had a term baby in nicu so if u want to chat or ask any questions feel free to contact me anytime xxxx


----------



## 17mummytobee

Friday saturday and sunday I had pale pink watery discharge on tp when wiping. Yesterday It was very thick/creamy and very pink. Last night/this morning I had some greeny/yellow/white "snottish" globs. Is that my plug gone? 
been up since half 4 this morning with sickness and irregular contractions one in 20/30 but a very strong period type pain in my back. Contractions are getting more painful and closer together.
Could this be it?!


----------



## candyfloss

Tracie87 said:


> I was thinking the same Blah... Hope shes had baby :)

I was wondering about her too, hoping all ok. 

Well I've had stabbing pains all day now, and what feels like trapped wind - nice lol! Just want a certain sign things are moving along, fed up of being uncomfortable but no closer to holding baby!


----------



## tmt

Just thought I'd keep you all updated. 

Waters broke at 4:30 am on December 12th (12 days overdue and scheduled for induction later in the day), we came to be assessed around 6:15 ish and were sent home till 4:00 p.m. as I wasnt having contractions. They came on pretty fast and strong while at home but didn't register on the machine so was set home again and told to come back at 9:30 p.m. When OH and I got home the contractions started every 4-6 minutes, lasting between 30 seconds and 3 minutes. They decided to let OH and I stay overnight so that we could get some rest, was given morphine/gravol around 11 p.m. In hopes it would put me to sleep (it didnt) so was then given a sleeping pill around midnight. Contractions hit hard between 2 and 4:30 but tapered off. Was given more morphine to help me sleep around 6:30 this morning and had a few good contractions but yet again they have disappeared. As my waters broke 30 hours ago we're starting the induction in the next half hour or so.

Good luck to all laboring mommys right now and huge congrats to all new moms.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Goodluck tmt, hope its quick for you x


----------



## mamawannabee

Still no real labor, woke up several times during the night last night to painful contractions, but they never became regular, and since I got up I haven't had any more. I hope it's a sign of things to come, but seems to just be false labor so far.


----------



## Gnomer

Super quick update from me! I was in labour, but there was a few complications. He managed to get his head stuck against my pubic bone, and I got a tear in my cervix that caused all the blood. He's also had a poo in the sack becaus of the distress, but that one turned out ok. 

I had to have an emergency c-section after nearly 40hours of labour. I had gotten to 9cm dilated, something about my cervix just having a rim that was stopping it. Or something. 

I'm still in hospital. Lost a bit of blood, but only needed a small transfusion. I've managed to establish BF which I am over the moon with! Sorry for the delay in update, and my ignorance. I just haven't got time right now to read back. Much love to everyone! What we are doing is amazing, hard work, and just so unimaginable. I can honestly say, every single second was absolutely worth it!


----------



## mummydeb

make sure you get plenty of rest and congratulations hope you recover quickly :hugs: 
congrats to all the other new mummys :) 


well since 5pm iv had what i think could be contractions every 30 mins lasting 40ish seconds but im not sure, paracetomol hasnt even touched the sides.
my whole bump goes really tight and under my bump feels like trapped wind with a nasty sting only thing thats making me not sure is after iv had the pain it aches for a while after.

if i carry on getting them every half hour and they dont get closer together then ill ring hospital incase maybe a water infection?


----------



## aley28

MissQ - I hope everything turns out to be perfect with your LO! :hugs: Please try to keep us updated if you can! Congratulations :flower:

Good luck with the induction, tmt! I hope yours goes a smoothly as mine did. :thumbup: Can't wait to hear a birth story!

mummydeb ... be sure you're drinking plenty of water too. Dehydration can bring on contractions as well :)


----------



## candyfloss

Sorry it wasn't a smooth labour for you Gnomer - but glad all ok now! Well done on the bf too


----------



## aley28

Oh, meant to say that too, Gnomer! Sorry it wasn't a smooth birth, but so glad to hear that everything is OK and that breastfeeding is going well! :flower: A cervical tear sounds really painful :hugs:


----------



## esmemuppet

Sweep today with soft, posterior cervix that admitted a finger...and STILL no signs....aaaaarrrgggghhhh! Going slowly insane!

Well done to all the new mummies though...am jealous +++!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry you had a bad time gnomer, hope you recover quickly x


----------



## Dani_87

I'm hoping something happens soon! Lately I've been getting BH's from doing barely a thing..also, LO has slowed down quite a bit. Just been poking random body parts out, making my belly look all deformed throughout the day! lol I've also noticed the past couple of days I've been getting random cramping, but also been getting cramps from the slightest feeling of gas or having to go #2. :blush: Haven't had loose BM's, tho...

Also, went to the MW yesterday morning and she said I was 80% effaced and 1cm dilated. Said she doesn't see me going within the next couple of days, more like the next week or 2. But highly doubts I'll last till January. *fingers crossed* :happydance:


----------



## Vikadub

Gnomer said:


> Super quick update from me! I was in labour, but there was a few complications. He managed to get his head stuck against my pubic bone, and I got a tear in my cervix that caused all the blood. He's also had a poo in the sack becaus of the distress, but that one turned out ok.
> 
> I had to have an emergency c-section after nearly 40hours of labour. I had gotten to 9cm dilated, something about my cervix just having a rim that was stopping it. Or something.
> 
> I'm still in hospital. Lost a bit of blood, but only needed a small transfusion. I've managed to establish BF which I am over the moon with! Sorry for the delay in update, and my ignorance. I just haven't got time right now to read back. Much love to everyone! What we are doing is amazing, hard work, and just so unimaginable. I can honestly say, every single second was absolutely worth it!

So glad all is well - sorry to hear about the complications but congratulations!! xxx:flower:xxx


----------



## Vikadub

I'm still waiting for something to happen - well I'm not because I've given up - she will come when she's ready - it's kinda hurting when she moves but I think that's because my bladder is filling up so quick and it's probably just the pressure... I keep getting the odd pain which stops me in my tracks but nothing else. Gutted the sweep didn't work I have another booked for Thursday... 
I keep watching out for you lot. Good luck to all close, and congrats to those who have had their baby's already. I did read what I've missed - but my memory right now is soooooooooooo bad. Even for 5 minutes ago!! Doh....

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## kcbmama

candyfloss said:


> Well I'm now mire pregnant than I've ever been before by almost 24hrs! Was sure she would be here by now too. This last week I've had strong BH, period cramps, increased discharge, back ache and yesterday I felt sick and had serious loose bowels! Now I keep getting shooting pains in my cervix with the BH and still no baby!
> 
> Feeling bit fed up even tho I know she could still cook for a while yet......!

Been stalking this thread but thought I'd say...I could have written this post! candyfloss I am so feeling for you...come on bodies, whats going on!
I am now further gone then I was with DD1 by 3 days now! Definitely do not believe the theory 2nd babies are earlier! Aw well!


----------



## candyfloss

kcbmama said:


> candyfloss said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm now mire pregnant than I've ever been before by almost 24hrs! Was sure she would be here by now too. This last week I've had strong BH, period cramps, increased discharge, back ache and yesterday I felt sick and had serious loose bowels! Now I keep getting shooting pains in my cervix with the BH and still no baby!
> 
> Feeling bit fed up even tho I know she could still cook for a while yet......!
> 
> Been stalking this thread but thought I'd say...I could have written this post! candyfloss I am so feeling for you...come on bodies, whats going on!
> I am now further gone then I was with DD1 by 3 days now! Definitely do not believe the theory 2nd babies are earlier! Aw well!Click to expand...


Lol, sucks doesn't it?!

Had tightenings in my back spreading to my tum every 30mins for a while yesterday and into eve, was aware of them during night a few times too but nothing regular or more intense today. Still crampy and fed up!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> I'm still waiting for something to happen - well I'm not because I've given up - she will come when she's ready - it's kinda hurting when she moves but I think that's because my bladder is filling up so quick and it's probably just the pressure... I keep getting the odd pain which stops me in my tracks but nothing else. Gutted the sweep didn't work I have another booked for Thursday...
> I keep watching out for you lot. Good luck to all close, and congrats to those who have had their baby's already. I did read what I've missed - but my memory right now is soooooooooooo bad. Even for 5 minutes ago!! Doh....
> 
> :flower::flower::flower:

Yep i agree with you there, given up with all the natural methods of inducing, 2nd sweep thurs as well.
come on babies :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

right ladies... 

i have a mw appointment at 40+4, i asked a mw would she do a sweep, and she said no, they wont do one untill im 41 weeks... well thats only a few days later not a problem except they wont be able to fit me in, so i wont get a sweep untill im atleast 41+4, exactly when i should go in for induction. 
Do you think my mw will give me a sweep at 40+4 if i ask really nicely... otherwise i could potentially go over a long way and it all hits xmas so they wont be working as much anyway... 

:)


----------



## 30mummyof1

The midwife might say yes if you've a nice one, or otherwise you could suggest you see a different midwife on the day you hit 41 weeks and therefore give you a few days to see if sweep works before induction? x


----------



## lcgoodac

My midwife is giving me a sweep next tuesday at 40+2 if I haven't delivered by then. I think its silly how some will give sweeps earlier than others. x


----------



## Vikadub

Tracie87 said:


> right ladies...
> 
> i have a mw appointment at 40+4, i asked a mw would she do a sweep, and she said no, they wont do one untill im 41 weeks... well thats only a few days later not a problem except they wont be able to fit me in, so i wont get a sweep untill im atleast 41+4, exactly when i should go in for induction.
> Do you think my mw will give me a sweep at 40+4 if i ask really nicely... otherwise i could potentially go over a long way and it all hits xmas so they wont be working as much anyway...
> 
> :)

I really hope she will for you- it's not like it takes a long time! Flippin ek... I had a sweep on my due date - it's really odd how things differ from one place to another. It really doesn't make sense to me and I find it truly irritating!!!
Good luck - I hope your baby comes before any sweep so you don't have to bother with your MW.. :hugs:


----------



## Vikadub

lcgoodac said:


> My midwife is giving me a sweep next tuesday at 40+2 if I haven't delivered by then. I think its silly how some will give sweeps earlier than others. x

Agreed - it should be the same everywhere!!! Makes me mad! It should be the same right across the board! Tut, tut, tut..

:flower:


----------



## mummydeb

mine is booked for 39+6 i had to beg her for it, so hopefully you have a nice mw and stress how much you really want one and dont want to be induced


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i dont have my usual mw, i have one iv never met before.. so she might not be very nice... I did try explain over the fone how if they do it when they plan il end up nearer 3 weeks over, but dont think the main mw seemed to care lol.. Il end up with a january baby then!


----------



## mummydeb

im the same as you all the same symptoms and every 30 mins last night to but nothing this morning :'(


----------



## mummydeb

Tracie87 said:


> i dont have my usual mw, i have one iv never met before.. so she might not be very nice... I did try explain over the fone how if they do it when they plan il end up nearer 3 weeks over, but dont think the main mw seemed to care lol.. Il end up with a january baby then!

tell her your normal mw said you could you,ve been expecting one since 40 :shrug: might work


----------



## kcbmama

candyfloss said:


> Lol, sucks doesn't it?!
> 
> Had tightenings in my back spreading to my tum every 30mins for a while yesterday and into eve, was aware of them during night a few times too but nothing regular or more intense today. Still crampy and fed up!

Totally sucks! I've had one intense one this morning so I'm enjoying a cold drink atm, see if I'm just feeling dehydrated! But defo feeling crampy and fed up. I really cannot recall feeling like this with DD1, her labour felt like a complete surprise but then I wasn't watching for signs then!:shrug:


----------



## Vikadub

Oooof ladies... I'm getting so impatient now and grumpy - purely for the fact of all the ice where I am this morning - it was seriously horrendous and I thought it was going to send me into labour whilst I was walking my son to school this morning! Still nothing is happening for me. I've had no pains today just a shocking and very scary walk to school. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you all and some more babies soon. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i might just stand there and cry... might make her feel guilty


----------



## Vikadub

Do it!  Good luck.  :flower:


----------



## Vikadub

Woo hoo - I've got pains even when my bladder's not full.. :D Maybe this is it.


----------



## jellybeansmum

i have had an annoying pain in my side right down my left hip so annoying!!! and loads of pressure wish it would come to something but im not that lucky =(


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

OMG i want to cry... 

I havent seen my mum in a week, she popped round today and i said how i felt like id put more weight on. She told me to stop being daft! :)
Then she said oooh actually you do look fuller in the face, not fat just healthier.. ok thats fine.. 
Then she mentioned my bum and hips look wider, i went and looked in the mirror and OMG my ass is huge!!! its bigger than my bump... I weighed myself and cried... where did my lovely size 8/10 figure go... i feel like i hippo!!


----------



## Vikadub

Tracie87 said:


> OMG i want to cry...
> 
> I havent seen my mum in a week, she popped round today and i said how i felt like id put more weight on. She told me to stop being daft! :)
> Then she said oooh actually you do look fuller in the face, not fat just healthier.. ok thats fine..
> Then she mentioned my bum and hips look wider, i went and looked in the mirror and OMG my ass is huge!!! its bigger than my bump... I weighed myself and cried... where did my lovely size 8/10 figure go... i feel like i hippo!!

Dooooooooooooont worry!! :flower: You'll soon lose it. I bet it's not really as bad as you think - it's probably just water retention. :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## esmemuppet

:cry::cry::cry: Am totally overwhelmed with the waiting with no signs :cry::cry::cry: don't know what to do!


----------



## aley28

esmemuppet said:


> :cry::cry::cry: Am totally overwhelmed with the waiting with no signs :cry::cry::cry: don't know what to do!

If it helps any... getting every sign in the books for weeks and weeks but never achieving actual labor is just as frustrating... there's really no happy medium. :hugs:


----------



## esmemuppet

Thanks aley...just feeling v sorry for myself today...I remember you had a long wait xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

1 2nd that, I've had every sign and still no labour:cry:


----------



## esmemuppet

30mummy1 know you've been waiting longer than me...I shouldn't complain xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

esmemuppet..every day feels like a week doesn't it..your still allowed to complain at 5 days over hun x
Just hoping and praying my 2nd sweep gets things going..i'm really struggling :cry:


----------



## esmemuppet

Absolutely...hubby comes home to me crying most days! Good luck with your second sweep x


----------



## 30mummyof1

esmemuppet said:


> Absolutely...hubby comes home to me crying most days! Good luck with your second sweep x

Thanks hun x


----------



## tmt

Just figured I'd keep you updated, after 54 of the most excruciating hours of my life baby girl Taylor Jean was born at 9:00 a.m. on December 14th by emergency c-section. I'm still all numb and was told I'll be kept a few days but I'll post a link to the birth story once I have completed it at home.

Hope all you new mommys and labouring mommys are doing well.


----------



## 30mummyof1

Congrats tmt, omg thats one hell of a labour. Hope you are recovering well x


----------



## aley28

Congratulations, tmt!

esmemuppet - And would you believe, despite how impatient I was to get him out, I miss my pregnancy so much that I've cried about it every day since coming home? :haha: Can't for the life of me figure out why I wanna put him back in there! :rofl:


----------



## JackiePed

Esme... anyone overdue is allowed to complain! 

Only in my 37th week, here, and I already have a husband following me around asking, "Anything?? Anything?? So.... what's going on with baby? Are you going to have baby today?" I did have an episode that got us a little too excited a few days ago, so that doesn't help. :haha:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i had regualr BH that were quite uncomfortable last night, all lasting about 20 seconds.... evaporated to nothing! Boo... 

But this morning i feel like mike tyson beat me up, sore back, feel so full i can hardly move. I think if i fell on my back or rolled over id be like a turtle! lol

How is everyone else?


----------



## EstelSeren

Midwife phoned yesterday to book me an appointment for 41 weeks (Saturday!)! Never thought I'd get this far when I had to go into hospital with contractions on Saturday and then again on Monday! :cry: To be fair, my community midwife didn't expect me to get this far either, which is why she didn't book the appointment for me at my last one! I'm now on day 6 of a slow early labour and really fed up! I think it'd almost be easier if I didn't have any signs of labour at all! Having all this pain and knowing that it's actually not getting me very far at all is horrible! Plus baby has no room to move really and she's been getting quite sluggish and I don't know whether to worry or not! I'm still getting more than 10 movements a day but I was used to a baby who didn't stop moving so it's quite disconcerting! :cry: I've loved being pregnant but I'm more ready than ever now for it all to be over!

Beca :wave:


----------



## candyfloss

I've decided to feel excited about meeting baby whenever she comes instead of worrying about if she will be here by Christmas! Positive thoughts, so every cramp I'm getting I'm picturing it making her one step closer to having cuddles, figured me stressing wouldn't encourage her out! Hardest bit is that my dad is having rough time with his cancer last couple of days (he's very up and down) so trying not yo stress about that and just picture him cuddling her when she does arrive!

Oh, and I couldn't sleep til gone 11,up loads for a wee, then up 4-6:30 wide awake! Then W woke at 7:45 so feeling it today!

Gd luck everyone!


----------



## 30mummyof1

2nd sweep at 10.45, please please do the trick :)


----------



## diamondgem27

Just to give you some hope for your babies to come soon, my waters broke while out in a restaurant having lunch on 
the 4th Dec didn't have any signs. I went in to get checked and there was meconium in the water so.stayed in to be induced. I went 24hrs in labour and was too tired to push so after failed forceps, Abigail was born by section on the 5th Dec at 19.17pm weighing 8lb 1oz. Not the birth I had planned but worth all the pain. Good luck ladies x x


----------



## esmemuppet

Passed two big globs of yellow green mucus with a little bit of brown...?plug? So exciting as nothing else as happened at all...maybe won't need induction on Tuesday after all!! Wishful thinking I know!!xx


----------



## daydreamerx

Still pregnant and they wont induce me untill im 14 days over, thats 7 more days.. 

Come on you little baby! Another lady i know who was due after me had her baby GIRL this morning, why are boys so lazy:haha:


----------



## Strawberrie

esmemuppet said:


> Passed two big globs of yellow green mucus with a little bit of brown...?plug? So exciting as nothing else as happened at all...maybe won't need induction on Tuesday after all!! Wishful thinking I know!!xx

Wow .. had exactly the same today !! .. Fingers Crossed for us !!! ... and hopefully i wont make it to my sweep tuesday tooo :) ...


----------



## mamawannabee

Started losing mucus plug this morning, I know labor could still be a while off, but combined with all the period pains and BH I've been having, I am hoping it is a sign of labor coming soon! I thought I had dropped already, but I woke up this morning to my belly being even lower, so she's definitely moving in the right direction.


----------



## Dani_87

Oh so exciting for you ladies, Hope something comes of your symptoms soon!!

Nothing really going on over here, tho. :/ lol Past 2 days I've been getting kinda crampy when I get up out of my chair at work and at home...and when walking for a super short amount of time (seriously like a minute or 2) I get BH's. Hoping something happens soon...it would be nice to be home with baby for Christmas!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i was having BH's every 7 mins lasting 20 seconds, but theyv seemed to have gone again... just brought some Radox with clary sage oil in it, lets hope that will help... i feel so much lower today, i acctually feel like i sat on a ball lol.


----------



## Vikadub

30mummyof1 said:


> 2nd sweep at 10.45, please please do the trick :)

I was hoping you'd posted since your sweep.

I had my second at about 4 ish... Nothings happening so far, but on the Bishops Score (whatever that is - it's in my notes) I'm a 5 where as last week I was a 3 and thankfully it was the same midwife as last week and she said everything felt a lot further along, I told her not to be gentle when she was doing the sweep - but this time it didn't hurt at all - although it was only uncomfortable last time. She didn't want to go too mad in case she broke the waters - which she felt - so woop woop - I hope this means something will happen sooooooon!! :D


----------



## JackiePed

I must be immune to all 'natural induction' techniques. I haven't tried them all, obviously, as I've only been term for 4 days, but I have been drinking rlt for a few weeks and I don't even get a hint of the BHs that people say it gives them... I know, I know, rlt isn't for induction it's for ripening... but still. Though I get plenty of BHs throughout my pregnancy, rlt doesn't even give me a whisper.
Experimented with clary sage this week... smells nice, the bath is relaxing...but, again... not even a whisper of a BH brought on by it. But some people say it gives them VERY strong BHs!
Sex with hubby doesn't make me cramp or give me BHs either. 

Any BHs or contractions that I get seem to come on their own accord :shrug:.

Just like baby will, I'm sure... ;)


----------



## JackiePed

Vikadub said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd sweep at 10.45, please please do the trick :)
> 
> I was hoping you'd posted since your sweep.
> 
> I had my second at about 4 ish... Nothings happening so far, but on the Bishops Score (whatever that is - it's in my notes) I'm a 5 where as last week I was a 3 and thankfully it was the same midwife as last week and she said everything felt a lot further along, I told her not to be gentle when she was doing the sweep - but this time it didn't hurt at all - although it was only uncomfortable last time. She didn't want to go too mad in case she broke the waters - which she felt - so woop woop - I hope this means something will happen sooooooon!! :DClick to expand...

Bishop's score is SORT of a tool to determine how 'ready' your body is for labor. In reality, they don't use it to predict labor (because your body can be 'ready' but not go into labor for awhile), but they use it to determine how successfully you would deliver were you to be induced or 'thrown into labor' somehow. Above an 8 is ideal for medical induction, though anything above a 6 is considered 'likely to be a successful vaginal birth' if one was coaxed or forced into delivering. I hate to use the word 'forced', but you know what I mean.

Although I usually roll my eyes at using Wikipedia as a source ;), this actually sums it up quite well. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bishop_score

Also, I'm pretty sure most mw's and docs use the regular scoring method, not the modified one further down in the document that adds and subtracts points for risk factors, previous deliveries, etc..


----------



## candyfloss

When I used clary sage it actually stopped my BH! So not using it any more lol!


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 2nd sweep at 10.45, please please do the trick :)
> 
> I was hoping you'd posted since your sweep.
> 
> I had my second at about 4 ish... Nothings happening so far, but on the Bishops Score (whatever that is - it's in my notes) I'm a 5 where as last week I was a 3 and thankfully it was the same midwife as last week and she said everything felt a lot further along, I told her not to be gentle when she was doing the sweep - but this time it didn't hurt at all - although it was only uncomfortable last time. She didn't want to go too mad in case she broke the waters - which she felt - so woop woop - I hope this means something will happen sooooooon!! :DClick to expand...

hi ya, i wasn't given a score just that i am now 3cm :)
Have been experiencing contractions since lunchtime, about every 10mins or so, not painful yet just kinda uncomfortable. Also had a proper bloody show as well earlier, red blood not the browny pink one like last week so hopefully its the real thing FINALLY! :happydance:
Hope something happens for you too hun x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

candyfloss said:


> When I used clary sage it actually stopped my BH! So not using it any more lol!

Dont tell me that! lol...


----------



## candyfloss

Tracie87 said:


> candyfloss said:
> 
> 
> When I used clary sage it actually stopped my BH! So not using it any more lol!
> 
> Dont tell me that! lol...Click to expand...

Only thing I've found that stops them strangely! So much so that one night I couldn't sleep and I had clary sage on my pillow and no BH, normally get strong ones at night, came inyo front room to read and after half hr had strong BH again til I went to bed and they stopped! Changed pillow and they started again! If I massage when having them normally they carry on after but if I use the clary sage again it stops them! 

Think I'm unusual in ig having that effect tho! Find it relaxing....but want the BH to turn into contractions not stop lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

haha mine are still coming. There putting pressure on my bum and making my cervix twitch lol... can only hope! 

Bubble bath time :D


----------



## hwills41

Any of you ladies been having constant lower back pain when walking, standing or just doing easy chores around the house? I was wiping down the sink in the bathroom and my lower back just kept throbbing until I sat down. I did some laundry too and the same thing happened... I'm definitely not pushing myself, so I'm a little confused. It isn't painful, but definitely uncomfortable and it makes it hard to keep my back upright.

I also get contractions or BH's right when I stand up too and also when it is time to empty my bladder! It seems that the only time I am comfy is when I am on the couch and even then I get BH's :(

Any ideas? Is this common?


----------



## candyfloss

I'd say it's just weight of baby that causes the backache, for me bump is so big and low it makes getting close to anything tricky so my posture is bad even when trying go be gd!


----------



## hwills41

candyfloss said:


> I'd say it's just weight of baby that causes the backache, for me bump is so big and low it makes getting close to anything tricky so my posture is bad even when trying go be gd!

I was thinking possibly the weight of the baby as well... but I my bump really hasn't changed much... except for possibly dropping. It doesn't stick out far.

Ugh, we'll see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## Vikadub

What's happening??? Absolutely nothing after my second sweep! :cry: Boo hoo hoo... 

I'm going to bed. Meh. :sad2:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> What's happening??? Absolutely nothing after my second sweep! :cry: Boo hoo hoo...
> 
> I'm going to bed. Meh. :sad2:

There's still time hun, they say 48 hours. I'm not sure anythings happening with me anymore now, see what the night brings :shrug:


----------



## Vikadub

30mummyof1 said:


> Vikadub said:
> 
> 
> What's happening??? Absolutely nothing after my second sweep! :cry: Boo hoo hoo...
> 
> I'm going to bed. Meh. :sad2:
> 
> There's still time hun, they say 48 hours. I'm not sure anythings happening with me anymore now, see what the night brings :shrug:Click to expand...

Terribly frustrating isn't it!! I tried not to get all excited - but it's so hard not to. Hehe... It'll be okaaaay. Fingers crossed for something soon for us both. :flower:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikadub said:
> 
> 
> What's happening??? Absolutely nothing after my second sweep! :cry: Boo hoo hoo...
> 
> I'm going to bed. Meh. :sad2:
> 
> There's still time hun, they say 48 hours. I'm not sure anythings happening with me anymore now, see what the night brings :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Terribly frustrating isn't it!! I tried not to get all excited - but it's so hard not to. Hehe... It'll be okaaaay. Fingers crossed for something soon for us both. :flower:Click to expand...

Yep know what you mean! Goodluck x


----------



## esmemuppet

Good luck to both of you!xx


----------



## mamawannabee

hwills41 said:


> Any of you ladies been having constant lower back pain when walking, standing or just doing easy chores around the house? I was wiping down the sink in the bathroom and my lower back just kept throbbing until I sat down. I did some laundry too and the same thing happened... I'm definitely not pushing myself, so I'm a little confused. It isn't painful, but definitely uncomfortable and it makes it hard to keep my back upright.
> 
> I also get contractions or BH's right when I stand up too and also when it is time to empty my bladder! It seems that the only time I am comfy is when I am on the couch and even then I get BH's :(
> 
> Any ideas? Is this common?

This seems to be pretty common, especially the back ache. It's due to the weight of the baby and the way it affects your posture, and gets worse the more you drop. As far as the BH, mine are the worst when bladder is full or when I first stand up, I know the full bladder is normal, I don't know about the standing up, but they are still signs your body is getting ready. I think at this stage, getting comfortable is close to impossible. :nope:


----------



## candyfloss

Well waters broken at 01:20! Having contractions already so watch this space! Scared and excited - and it's my birthday today too, hoping for a great present! Xxx


----------



## mamawannabee

Been getting irregular contractions with pain radiating down my left leg and around to my back, possibly sciatic nerve pain?


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Like usual all mine sodding disappeared! :(


----------



## 30mummyof1

Another false alarm for me...i give up. Roll on Tuesday for induction. :cry:


----------



## esmemuppet

Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

esmemuppet said:


> Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx

Crap isn't it hun, least the end's in sight now i guess..


----------



## Vikadub

Some promising sounding happenings :) and some not so :(.. 

:pink: :dust: :blue:

Good luck ladies that things will happen soon, my baby is VERY wriggly, mum gave me a lift to school this morning and I waddled up to the door with my son and my bump feels really heavy, mum said I look like I'm carrying a water balloon around with me today - and that's kinda how it feels. I've given up getting excited - again sooooo what will be will be. xxx


----------



## Vikadub

esmemuppet said:


> Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx




30mummyof1 said:


> esmemuppet said:
> 
> 
> Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx
> 
> Crap isn't it hun, least the end's in sight now i guess..Click to expand...

You two are lucky I have to wait until Thursday if nothings happened before then... I'm a tiny bit jealous! :-/ x


----------



## esmemuppet

30mummyof1 said:


> esmemuppet said:
> 
> 
> Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx
> 
> Crap isn't it hun, least the end's in sight now i guess..Click to expand...

Really rubbish...but hopefully by this time next week we'll both be holding our babies xx


----------



## esmemuppet

Vikadub, hopefully we will all have the best Christmas presents ever! Good luck x


----------



## 30mummyof1

esmemuppet said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> esmemuppet said:
> 
> 
> Nothing for me either! Tuesday induction for me too!xx
> 
> Crap isn't it hun, least the end's in sight now i guess..Click to expand...
> 
> Really rubbish...but hopefully by this time next week we'll both be holding our babies xxClick to expand...

Thats what i keep thinking too :thumbup: x


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Iv decided im not playing games... im not waiting for madam to arrive, im gunna treat myself to a nice hot bath with luxury goods, put on my face the best clothes i have and nice shoes, put my face on then go out. cant sit at home all day il go mad lol. might treat yself to some choccie aswell


----------



## dragonflies

My little lady still a no-show. Woke up yesterday morning (,my due date) at 4am with period like cramps, getting steadily worse, eased off in the morning, then got bad in afternoon until evening, was convinced it was the start of something. now - nothing, bleugh. No bloody show, no pain, no signs at all... at least I know she CAN'T be in there forever, lol. :baby: our time will come ladies...


----------



## Buttercup84

Had my term plus 10 (well, 9!) hospital appointment today which didn't go as I thought. Was told I was looking at Tuesday for induction as they're mad busy which was later than I had expected but nothing I could do. However, I failed the CTG monitoring after an hour as baby wasn't very active and a scan showed the amniotic fluid to be on the lower side of normal so the midwife wants to bring forward the induction. Waited around for ages while she kept trying to get in touch with the induction suite but she was having no joy after 2 hours (!) While I was waiting she re-did the CTG and passed it in 15 minutes so she said we could go home and she'd keep phoning and let me know at 4 what day this weekend i'll be going in. I'm really worried about baby and can't shake this bad feeling I have, just wish she'd come out by herself! I've felt crappy/nauseous the past couple of days and had cramp type pains which I thought might have been contractions but they haven't been regular. I had another sweep today which was successful, only 1cm dilated but better than nothing I guess. Sooo fc maybe i'll go into labour by myself before induction! Gotta stay positive :thumbup:


----------



## 30mummyof1

Yep i'm trying to stay positive too, that baby will come of his own accord. Hard though isn't it. :hugs:
Hate the fact it won't be natural and there are more risks but i am so sick of being pregnant and wondering when i will go into labour.


----------



## Vikadub

Aww Buttercup - sending you loads of love and best wishes :hugs:

Mummyof1 - I have my fingers crossed for you and am sending you good vibes!! :flower:

I did have a few pains earlier - but I'm guessing the sweep didn't work again... It snowed loaaaaaaaads earlier and I'm a little sketched out in case it freezes.. I'm about 9 miles away from the Hospital and between here and there there there's loads of country lanes.. :shrug: I suppose it'll be okay because she doesn't want to come out anyway. :nope:


----------



## 30mummyof1

What is it with these babies, we've made it far too comfortable for them! :shrug:

The end is in sight ladies x


----------



## Vikadub

Haven't we just - and there was me thinking that the second would make an appearance slightly sooner! Although my son was late I don't think he took this long... Perhaps I'll scrub my carpet this evening to keep active this evening or something..


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> Haven't we just - and there was me thinking that the second would make an appearance slightly sooner! Although my son was late I don't think he took this long... Perhaps I'll scrub my carpet this evening to keep active this evening or something..

I know...i thought the 2nd would be earlier and an easier birth. How wrong! 

Just had a whole pineapple and then its curry later :)


----------



## Vikadub

30mummyof1 said:


> Vikadub said:
> 
> 
> Haven't we just - and there was me thinking that the second would make an appearance slightly sooner! Although my son was late I don't think he took this long... Perhaps I'll scrub my carpet this evening to keep active this evening or something..
> 
> I know...i thought the 2nd would be earlier and an easier birth. How wrong!
> 
> Just had a whole pineapple and then its curry later :)Click to expand...

Te he he. Good luck. :D I don't think I'm gonna do the carpet now. I'm in a grump, my little boy just left with his daddy for the weekend, my mother has just been round - for the second time today practically sitting on my knee asking if anything was happening ergh.. AS IF I WOULD HAVE SAID WOULDN'T I.
Now I just want my boy back and hate the idea of him and his daddy driving in this snow in case it's slippy. I'm giving myself a headache because I can't stop frowning. I annoy myself sometimes and the only person I want to speak to is my bestest friend - who also lives in Swindon (Liden) but she's like 150 miles away from me. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr... I hate feeling like this I just want to cryyyy... Annoying, annoying, annoying. Hormones are stupid!


----------



## Vikadub

Do you think tinned Pineapple would work? That's all I have...


----------



## 30mummyof1

Well i wasn't convinced at pineapple working at all, until midwife suggested it. So yes give it a go hun, can't hurt.

Wow, spooky your bf is from Swindon, Liden is about 2/3 miles from where i live. I used to live quite near you too wolverhampton and Telford when i was at uni :)

I know, people make you feel like your not doing enough to get the baby out or there's something your not telling them! :grr:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

can your plug be completely clear??


----------



## Vikadub

30mummyof1 said:


> Well i wasn't convinced at pineapple working at all, until midwife suggested it. So yes give it a go hun, can't hurt.
> 
> Wow, spooky your bf is from Swindon, Liden is about 2/3 miles from where i live. I used to live quite near you too wolverhampton and Telford when i was at uni :)
> 
> I know, people make you feel like your not doing enough to get the baby out or there's something your not telling them! :grr:

I used to live in Swindon - from 2000 to 2004, I met my son's dadda there then we came back up here. They were truly the best years of my life there.. :) My best friend is actually from London but seeing another of my best friends from Liden.. :) I feel a bit better, I just called her and had a little moan hehe.

I'm on my ball and eating my tinned Pineapple. There's still time for our sweeps to work isn't there? Fingers crossed!! :flower:


----------



## Vikadub

Tracie87 said:


> can your plug be completely clear??

I don't actually know. I've not seen anything of mine...


----------



## Zombers

Tracie87 said:


> can your plug be completely clear??

Mine was. Just a LOT of mucus.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

I do not feel well at all... woke up feeling incredibly sick, and my pubic bone really aches.


----------



## LunaBean

I have a bad backache and niggly pains in my belly..and feel really sick..should I be worried?


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> 30mummyof1 said:
> 
> 
> Well i wasn't convinced at pineapple working at all, until midwife suggested it. So yes give it a go hun, can't hurt.
> 
> Wow, spooky your bf is from Swindon, Liden is about 2/3 miles from where i live. I used to live quite near you too wolverhampton and Telford when i was at uni :)
> 
> I know, people make you feel like your not doing enough to get the baby out or there's something your not telling them! :grr:
> 
> I used to live in Swindon - from 2000 to 2004, I met my son's dadda there then we came back up here. They were truly the best years of my life there.. :) My best friend is actually from London but seeing another of my best friends from Liden.. :) I feel a bit better, I just called her and had a little moan hehe.
> 
> I'm on my ball and eating my tinned Pineapple. There's still time for our sweeps to work isn't there? Fingers crossed!! :flower:Click to expand...


There is hun, and also it just happening naturally for us - fx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Tracie87 said:


> can your plug be completely clear??

I think so, mines been varying colours! white, slighly yellow and blood tinged. Been loosing it for weeks now.. tons again this morning! i just don't get why i have not gone into labour? :shrug:


----------



## tannembaum

I've been losing my plug for almost two weeks and its clear with a kinda yellowy/greeny tinge (the same as with DD) this morning I lost a bit as big as my fist though!! :sick: Surely there can't be anymore up there lol!!

Going for a walk around the garden centre later to take DD to see father Christmas for the first time so hopefully walking will do some good :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

id been loosing the yellowy stuff for weeks and weeks but last night it was like jelly...


----------



## esmemuppet

Morning other impatient and frustrated mummies!

Yellowy greeny jelly for me too for the last three days but still nothing else...grrr! Xx


----------



## Vikadub

Grim as it sounds I wish I had some plug!! Hehe. 
I'm going for a walk with my grandparents and aunt today, don't know if it's such a good idea - hopefully everywhere will be well gritted - but I can't stay in the house aaaaaaaaaaaaaany longer. I have the occasional pain - but I think that's just because Morgan's having a bit of a wriggle and she's so big.. Woop I'm going to get some nice clothes on and some make-up. :D 
Look good feel good - I'm quite excited. Hehe. Have a good day ladies. :hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## mummydeb

my little man was born 15th dec weighing 7lb 5oz quick labour.
signs beforehand.
for 4days i kept losing bits of plug green jelly stuff.
2 nights before i had a sudden urge at 11pm to find the christmas table cloth and make some decorations lol 
1 day before loose bowels although i had loose bowels for a week before i noticed it was a bit looser.
night before i had the worst pain that would not go away lasted half hour then nothing woke at 5am to first contractions then they got regular at 6am 
just thought u might like to no my early signs


----------



## EstelSeren

Had my 2nd sweep this morning! I'm now 3cm dilated and fully effaced so with any luck the contractions will crank up a gear or 2 again and I'll have a baby in my arms very soon indeed! Midwife said that if my contractions were stronger and more regular she'd consider me in active labour now and, whilst she's got me down for another sweep on Tuesday and an induction on Friday, she really doesn't expect me to have to wait that long! Baby is so far down and well applied that she could feel the hair on baby's head during the sweep! Still getting tons of plug loss, not bloody but what the midwives I've dealt with consider a show! I'm really surprised by how much there is! Anyway, I shouldn't have very long to wait, which is exciting and scary but mostly a huge relief! I'm on day 8 of slow labour so I think I've paid my dues now! :haha:

Good luck to everyone else still waiting!

Beca :wave:


----------



## pipsbabybean

i cant help but watch for signs now..
had a small amount of plug yesterday..my first sign and backache/cramps on and off all evening..but nothing just hoping this the slow start..
been slightly looser the last couple of days and im usually like clock work lol
had rather rough sex soz tmi earlier hoping this may help .. :)


----------



## Buttercup84

Well tomorrow at 9:30 I go in to be induced. Feeling a bit disappointed that I won't get to use the MLU and birthing pool but baby's wellbeing is more important than my birth experience at the end of the day, just mentally preparing myself and hoping to have a positive induction experience now since I can't see baby coming on her own before 9:30 tomorrow. Been having loads of on/off crampy pains, backache, painful tightenings which initially seem to have a pattern then fizzle out, loose bowels and lost blood tinged mucus twice but nothing has come of any of it. Rather than being disappointed i'm trying to see all this as signs that things are at least moving along and could potentially mean an easier/quicker induction. Hope all you other overdue ladies are holding up OK, I know every day feels like a lifetime but it really can't be much longer now :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Im exhausted... i ache so badly and im so sore. These pains are just not regulating enough.

They start, then stop, then run for about and hour, then stop, there not lasting long enough either :( i feel so run down and tiered :(


----------



## Vikadub

I felt like I'd been kicked in the ribs this morning, I feel really quite heavy all around my bump, time will tell I guess - hope everyone is okay. :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## candyfloss

My little girl is here! Arrived on dec 16th, my birthday!
Short version -
Waters broke at 01:20, contractions at about 2am, got stronger and closer then would spread out again. 
Got up St 7am with my son, contractions all but vanished! Spoke to L&D, gave me options of waiting at home or going in at 6pm, I had to explain our situation (my mum had to come over an hrs drive yo look after W meaning my dad who is I'll with cancer and in pain alone) so I wanted things to move faster if poss!

Went in at 9:30, contractions started up again. Examined and given sweep at 10:30, 3cm monitored as babies heart rate kept dropping (150 down to 120/110). 

Monitored til 2:10 when I started feeling pressure, just using gas and air, not allowed in pool due to heart rate. Only 4cm! As all waters had gone babys head was stopping cervix from dilating - acting like a plug! They said they'd reexamine me in 2-3 hrs but contractions were constant so I asked for half dose of diamorphine. 

That relaxed cervix as went from 4cm at 2:10 to 10cm in an hr, 14 mins of pushing and she was out!

Active labour 1hr 24mins! Not bad for a back to back labour where bsby never turned! Little grazes and a tear but I asked for no stitches and feels fine. Bf really well but got her days and nights muddled! 

She weighs 7lbs 5oz and is perfect! Called Thea Hollie  

My signs that day were nesting and backache and BH during the eve and had walked for about 2hrs that morning! 

So glad she's here, great birthday present! 

Gd luck everyone still waiting!


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Candyfloss. :D

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Beautiful name! :)


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Congrats :D xxxx


----------



## Vikadub

Yowch, my bump is really hurting and I have terrible back ache - and some pain in my undercarrage and ribs and I feel soooo sick. Please the powers that be make this it! :cry:

As soon as I say about something happening it flippin stops!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

How are we all ladies??


----------



## lcgoodac

Due today, thought this morning I might have been starting with something but nothing for the rest of the day ! Hoping he realises he can now come and things kick off this week! X


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sorry for the delay ladies,baby Harry arrived 3.18pm saturday less than 2 hrs after we arrived at birth centre. 8 mins of pushing! 8lb exactly :) i got my waterbirth but had a lot of bloodloss and needed to be put on a drip and have a cathetar as i couldn't get out of bed without collapsing :(Got home this afternoon.
Will write a proper birth story when i feel up to it, on iron tablets but still feeling weak and can't even walk upstairs without getting out of breath!


----------



## Vikadub

Ahhh mummyof2 now - well done and congratulations!!! :D :flower::hugs:
Sorry to hear about the bad bits and even though you're not so great right now I'm glad you're okay. Hope you recover quickly. :) :hugs:


----------



## esmemuppet

Loads of congrats 30mummy1, well done and hope you feel stronger soon xx


----------



## Vikadub

Yay I think I just got some plug. I can not explain how very excited I am right now. Woo hoo I can't have long to go now.


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

had my bloody show, contracting every 7 mins atm.. wont allow me in hospital yet tho doh! so warm bath and try sleep... ( impossible)


----------



## OliveMartini

I'll keep you company Tracie!

I have had on and off tightenings that are becoming uncomfortable, so bouncing away while my OH sleeps lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

sleep... my mw says try and sleep... how the hell do you sleep when your contracting every 7 mins lol... got a loooooong night ahead of me i think


----------



## Sarah24

Just sticking my nose in from baby club : D hope it goes smoothly tracie, good luck!! xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thanks everyone, hope its not much longer for you ladies waiting. I know what its like - but it was definietely worth waiting the extra 12 days. :)

Also i had no idea i would go into labour on saturday, didn't have any signs in night and didn't wake up with contractions like i would have expected. Kicked off about 9.30am with contractions about every 10mins or so and got quickly closer together and more painful. :)


----------



## lynnikins

congrats to the new mummys and :dust: to those waiting and in slow labour


----------



## lcgoodac

I have a sweep today fingers crossed it kicks something off! X


----------



## rani007

hi everyone I'm not due till the 24th but have been getting signs labour is near yey I've had so much mucus plug loss I cannot belive also had strong painful braxton hicks everynight since last tuesday (annoying) cause I keep thinkin is this it but they soon trail off arghhh , I've been nesting like crazy for the past few days so I'm hoping I have my lo b4 christmas lol wishful thinking anyway ladies I feel your frustration and wish you all the best sending you all labour dust xxxxx


----------



## Vikadub

I'm still waiting.. I have some Drum n Bass on bouncing around my lounge - hoping it does something - if not I have my induction on Thursday which I really hope I don't make it to! :nope: 
Fingers crossed for those due and over due.. :) x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> I'm still waiting.. I have some Drum n Bass on bouncing around my lounge - hoping it does something - if not I have my induction on Thursday which I really hope I don't make it to! :nope:
> Fingers crossed for those due and over due.. :) x

Goodluck hun, i was 12 days over so don't give up. Fx you don't make it to thurs x


----------



## lintu

Im not due just yet have just over 4 weeks left, but this morning i woke up with awful back ache and have been getting some lower abb cramps and just generally feel yeuk :( more than likely nothing last day in work today is proving very un comfy :(


----------



## EstelSeren

Just to let you know that I had my baby girl 9:30 yesterday morning at 9 days overdue, weighing 8lb 5oz! We've called her Tanwen Mari! Everything happened really quickly in the end! Got woken up at 2:30am and decided to go in at 5, went straight into a labour room and she was with us 4 1/2 hours later! I ended up just using gas and air, though I did the pushing stage without anything at all! I had asked for an epidural but I felt the need to push within 5 minutes of them calling the anesthetist! Ended up with a 2nd degree tear but it was all worth it! We're back home now and all comfy! She's having cuddles with daddy whilst I catch up on internet stuff! :haha::cloud9:

Congratulations to all the other new mums and good luck to everyone still waiting!

Beca :wave:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Isabella Grace Born 3:15 pm 19th Decemeber weighting a petite 6lb3... will update more later xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Tracie87 said:


> Isabella Grace Born 3:15 pm 19th Decemeber weighting a petite 6lb3... will update more later xx

congrats hun x


----------



## Vikadub

Congratulations Tracie. :) 

I'm losing pink water as we speak! No pains as yet but I don't think it will be long! Woop! :D
xxx


----------



## Vikadub

I started with back ache after dancing about earlier, then there was the pinky waters this afternoon about 5ish, I had my son packed off to my grandparents and since about 5 to 11 I have been having contractions getting slighlty worse as time goes on, this is seriously it. Fingers crossed it's not going to take aaaaaaaaages as I tried to sleep this evening but with every contraction it woke me up if I managed to doze off. My baby is having a right old wriggle - I think perhaps she's packing her bags and sorting her hair out before she makes an appearance. Damn I wish I could find my hot water bottle. 
All I can say is try and relax because it makes it so much easier and less painful.. 
Good luck ladies.. Let you know soon as. :D x


----------



## Vikadub

Well I'm still here after a night of sleep between 10 minute contractions and still only on about 8 - 3 and everything in between. It's gonna be a long one just like my boy. Ahh well at least the end is in sight. 

:dust:


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck!


----------



## Dizzy321

Hey ladies....I am not really due but I lost some of my plug this morning, what do you think :shrug: I had my son at 37+2 

congrats tracie :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

Vikadub said:


> Well I'm still here after a night of sleep between 10 minute contractions and still only on about 8 - 3 and everything in between. It's gonna be a long one just like my boy. Ahh well at least the end is in sight.
> 
> :dust:

Goodluck your doing fab hun x


----------



## lcgoodac

I had a sweep yesterday and today have lost a big chunk of my show so here's hoping tonight is the night! X


----------



## Dani_87

Vikadub said:


> Well I'm still here after a night of sleep between 10 minute contractions and still only on about 8 - 3 and everything in between. It's gonna be a long one just like my boy. Ahh well at least the end is in sight.
> 
> :dust:

good luck!

i'm out at the race track with OH and out of nowhere I started getting these gas like pains, but quickly started getting worse than any gas pain i've ever gotten! I slowly walked to thr bathroom to see if I just need to go and nothing happened. Wiped and I had this lon booger like thing on my tp...possibly my plug! I walked back to our pit to sit and rest...seriously had to walk slow and wobble almost as the pains were a bit much. I feel a little better sitting, but am still feeling the waves of cramping/pain. I downloaded a contraction timer, but am having a hard time figuring out how to time them...wonder if this is it!!


----------



## lcgoodac

Well after my wishfull thinking that it was going to be my turn last night nothing has happened! I totally give up and going to stay wrapped in my duvet all day and hibernate! I know I'm only 4 days over but its bloody depressing me now! X


----------



## klaranovak

Well I'm due Christmas Day but from Friday to Monday/Tuesday I had period type pains that were ten times worse than any period pains I've ever had, Braxton Hicks a go-go and lower back ache that wouldn't shift, so thought it was the beginning of something... but since then NOTHING! Is this normal?! I just want to get it all over and done with, I'm so nervous (first time) x


----------



## pipsbabybean

klaranovak said:


> Well I'm due Christmas Day but from Friday to Monday/Tuesday I had period type pains that were ten times worse than any period pains I've ever had, Braxton Hicks a go-go and lower back ache that wouldn't shift, so thought it was the beginning of something... but since then NOTHING! Is this normal?! I just want to get it all over and done with, I'm so nervous (first time) x

im with u hun. last two days. yesterday particular exactly how u described it but nothing really today.. bh becoming more regular .. how many is it an hour??


----------



## klaranovak

pipsbabybean said:


> klaranovak said:
> 
> 
> Well I'm due Christmas Day but from Friday to Monday/Tuesday I had period type pains that were ten times worse than any period pains I've ever had, Braxton Hicks a go-go and lower back ache that wouldn't shift, so thought it was the beginning of something... but since then NOTHING! Is this normal?! I just want to get it all over and done with, I'm so nervous (first time) x
> 
> im with u hun. last two days. yesterday particular exactly how u described it but nothing really today.. bh becoming more regular .. how many is it an hour??Click to expand...

The problem is I've got so used to the Braxton Hicks I don't even really notice them any more but I think it's something like a couple an hour! Just had a painful one. Everyone is texting me asking me "is anything happening yet" and it's so frustrating having to put "no" all the time, mind you I'm grateful for being able to actually sleep. At the weekend the period pains were agony when I was lying down! Hope things happen for you soon!


----------



## mamawannabee

This may be it! I have had loose bowels, been nauseous, and gotten a few contractions that were painful and lasted about 30 seconds each in the last hour. I have not timed them yet as they aren't frequent or regular enough, but if they keep up I will in a bit!


----------



## klaranovak

mamawannabee said:


> This may be it! I have had loose bowels, been nauseous, and gotten a few contractions that were painful and lasted about 30 seconds each in the last hour. I have not timed them yet as they aren't frequent or regular enough, but if they keep up I will in a bit!

Good luck, hope this is it for you! x


----------



## tannembaum

Good luck :)


----------



## mamawannabee

Thanks ladies, contractions went away overnight. We tried :sex: to get them restarted and no luck, bowels still the same though so hoping it's early labor. But I was getting pretty painful frequent contractions for few hours so I hope it at least dilated me a bit. Have my mw appointment this afternoon so I'll find out then! And hope they get restarted by walking today.


----------



## klaranovak

Oh no, how annoying! To be honest it's the same as me though, keep getting really bad period pains, back ache, diarrhoea, everything that points to early labour, then it just disappears! I've been into town today though and walked for around two hours so let's see! I'm due Christmas Day so day after you x


----------



## lcgoodac

My waters broke at 10pm last night started havign contractions straight away. Went to labour ward to confirm my waters had broken which they had. Been haviong contractions quite strongly on and off all day been back to triage due to not feeling baby but the monitors showed hes happy as larry in there. my contractions showed up on the monitor but the midwife said they werent regular enough so im back home again. Im so tired not slept. Booked for induction tomorrow if nothing progresses tonight. so might end up with a christmas day baby... which im not too happy about but it cant be helped. x


----------



## leahsmummy443

Hi ladies... Thought I would just pop back on to update with my birth story as she is now 11 days old!! Time flies and have been so busy with my new princess! :) 
I had said that I had been getting sharp gas like pain down into my lower back and bum, felt like i needed a poo all the time, started on the Sunday night (11th) but very mild and irregular Went away before I went to bed but I woke about 4.30 am on Monday morn and they were coming again slightly stronger... All in my back, no tummy tightening or period pain. Went to loo and had a massive bloody show, after lots of browny plug last few days. I got up as I couldn't sleep through it and decided I would have a bath and get sorted incase this was it. Oh and dd got up about 8 and got ready for school by which point I had to breathe slightly through back contractions but not totally unbearable. Oh got bk from school run and made me some brekkie and then we were just chilling watching tele, went on my ball, used heat pad on my back and went to the loo a few times to 'clear out'. Wasn't til about 1-2 I started to struggle a little, had gotten pretty painful and I got a bit upset as knew I was prob stil early on! So oh suggested we go to the local birth centre to be checked as didn't want to go to main hospital 25mins away to be turned away. Saw a midwife at the birth centre who wouldn't check me but said that she didn't think I would be having a baby in the next few hours... She was wrong. I left the birth centre about 4 and with her advice ( try to forget about the pains :/ and have a bath) oh ran me a bath and lit some candles so I could try and relax... After half hour in the bath it had kicked up a gear and the contractions were pretty intense.. Got out bath and lay on bed, at half 5 rang my brother to say he would need to come over to look after dd soon as I didn't think I was going to cope much longer and rang my best friend that was taking us to hospital to let her know we would be needing to leave once my brother arrived.. He took forever and arrived after half 6 as he had had to go home and collect things!! So by this point I was screaming with each contraction, still all in my back, I was telling oh to put pressure on my back and rub it as hard as he could and was even frantically trying to massage my back myself. When it came to trying to get downstairs to the car I just couldn't move, I wod stand then wail and wanted to sit back down, kept wanting to sit on loo too and kept losin more bloody plug and blood, thought I had a bit of a bear down feeling but thought no not yet! Eventually oh managed to get me to car and after a speeding journey in the pouring rain (again bearing down in the car) arrived at hospital by half 7 I think and was just screaming about my back and I said i really would like some pain relief for my back and the midwife said yes I will get u some gas and air Nd then we wil see what's happening, she checked and said I was fully dilated! So I was ready to push And I cried with relief when she told me! Couldn't believe it and felt so proud of myself :) anyway after n hour of pushing mw broke my water and then another half hour of pushing baby Evie Amelia was born at 9.12pm on the 12th December Weighing 7lb 9oz :cloud9: she had been back to back which explained my crushing back pain and once she was crowning had decided to turn then!! not the most comfortable I have ever been, lol. Oh cut the cord and bawled lots :) he was amazingly supportive te whole time, giving me water, mopping my brow and letting my grab onto him and squeeze him lots, lol, and just cuddling me when I needed it and telling me I could do it when I kept saying I couldn't. I really couldn't have done it without him. Also had a lovely student midwife who was an older lady and was so lovely :) 
Don't think I have ever been so tired in my life as this past 11 days but I am so so happy and in love with her, she is just so perfect. Would do it all over again in an instant because it's so worth it. She is breast feeding beautifully and is already 8lb 7oz!! Little guzzler.. Her big sister adores her and we are all looking forward to a wonderful Xmas together :) oh and only a Graze to show for it ;)
Just wanted to add that despite the pain it was a wonderfully positive experience, so much more so than my first.. Felt in control the while time and felt every move my body made.. Amazing what u can do when u listen to your body and let it do what it is made to do. 
I hope all you ladies experience as wonderful a birth as I did, wishing u all lots of luck and a very happy Xmas :D xx


----------



## tannembaum

Congrats :) Have a lovely Christmas!


----------



## mamawannabee

Lots of tightenings tonight, and much more cervical pains, hoping it might be something but none of my other symptoms have been. I have a stretch and sweep Friday with the gel to attempt induction, if that doesn't work, pitocin induction at 42 weeks in hospital. HOPING it works so we can have our birth center birth! They don't let you deliver past 42 weeks there.


----------



## LM2104

Ive got really intense pains coming in my back about every 5-6 mins!!


----------



## Dizzy321

Ahhh good luck LM! 

I am really starting to wonder when labour will start....its so exciting knowing it could be anytime.....not fed up just yet though suprisingly! I am still feeling OK but its exciting knowing it will be soon :D


----------



## flippityflop

I want some signs. ANY signs please. Due date today and zilch... :-(


----------



## xxEMZxx

I've had signs for weeks and still nothing :( Last night and today been getting dull period pains but doubt anything is gonna happen! :/


----------



## LM2104

The pains have stopped but I still have a really bad back and a pushing feeling on my bum... does this mean nothing is going to happen??


----------



## LM2104

Please tell me that feeling irritable and snappy is a sign labour is near... feel like I will bite the hea off the next person who says "oh, you dont have long to go!"


----------



## Dizzy321

Not sure it is lm - if that was the case I would have had my baby very premature :rofl:


----------



## xsadiex

I really want some signs of labour coming! Come on bloody show! Had a few contractions the other night but nothing since then. Got midwife today, hoping she says that baby is coming soon haha :)


----------



## LM2104

I feel like Ive got a head cold and a bit of a sore throat, some of my mums friends keep saying flu like symptoms can be a sign labour is near? Anyone heard this?


----------



## Dizzy321

Not sure Hun, never heard of that one. I just kinda think it's pointless getting worked up over when labour will start, it's one of those things that we don't know when or have no control over and no amount of wondering is going to make it happen. Don't get me wrong, we all get impatient towards the end but I won't be getting worked up until I am 40 plus 1 haha x


----------



## xxEMZxx

Well yesterday morning lost a big chunk of plug (no blood), then from about 8pm onwards irregular braxton hicks along with period cramps. Come about 10pm the braxton hicks were every 10 mins for about an hour and half and then stopped. I then started getting what felt like real contractions but only had a few and then had period like pains on and off all night. Didn't get any sleep till about 5am when they went off :(

Come today still getting the dull cramps and then had some bright red blood loss but there wasn't too much and stopped straight away. Had a bath and thought nothing more of it as thought it may be from my thrush (tmi but I had been scratching and thought I'd cut myself). About 2 hours later went toilet and when I wiped it was a pinkish discharge, def coming from inside. Had my MW appointment and asked her and she says def sounds like my show esp as lost some plug yesterday and the fact that there isn't a major amount of blood. Def not from a cut as blood showed up in my urine sample too... Plus baby is now 1/5 engaged and she said there is no way I'll make it to my next MW appointment lol. Getting scary now esp as my son was born at 39 weeks and I'm now 38+4, think she is coming very soon!!! x

Edit: Oh yeah and had bowel movements about 6 times since last night, some being diarreah!!


----------



## xsadiex

Emz - that sounds promising, good luck x


----------



## klaranovak

Well I'm now 40+6 and BORED! got a sweep on Sunday if I haven't gone into labour by then, but I've just seen a lovely advert for One Born Every Minute with a midwife saying "yeah, it's the worst pain you'll ever have" followed by a smirking face... thanks love.


----------



## pipsbabybean

klaranovak said:


> Well I'm now 40+6 and BORED! got a sweep on Sunday if I haven't gone into labour by then, but I've just seen a lovely advert for One Born Every Minute with a midwife saying "yeah, it's the worst pain you'll ever have" followed by a smirking face... thanks love.

Theres always one isnt there , be my luck she would be my midwife to x


----------



## mamawannabee

So induction started today... Had the prostaglandin gel and have been getting contractions 2-3 mins apart but they aren't painful, mw said they are real contractions though and dilating cervix. She did a sweep after as contractions were coming on too strong to do another round of gel, and I have been crampy since. So hopefully tonight will be the night!


----------



## lintu

good luck mamawannabee, hope tonight is your night :hugs:

Iv had a mw app this am, she thinks my back pain the other day is from baby settling in, apparently its fully locked in and ready to go :wohoo: shes booked me in for a sweep at 40+1 but doesnt think i will make it, praying i dont.


----------



## lynnikins

ok any december mums lurking around hanging on to those bubba's?


----------



## Kat541

:flower:bump


----------



## CoffeePuffin

At my 36 week appointment, baby had dropped and was engaging. My back is in constant pain and have been feeling pressure down there, like she's leaning on my cervix. 

The past 3 days I've had what I *think* are mild contractions every 30 minutes or so. But today they seem to have gone. *BOO! *

I keep looking for my plug, but no sign of it yet. I keep telling baby that she doesn't have to stay in there, she can come out if she wants. And trying to bribe her =P


----------



## Kat541

I feel the same! Nothing's happening for me, yet.


----------



## Shadowcat

I think I lost some of my plug yesterday. I did a lot of activity and went for a long walk to speed things along if they were going to happen, but...nothing. :dohh:


----------



## 3porfavor

Im not sure if its a sign or not lol but yesterday I had a nr 2 and it was a bit hard to get out so had to push a bit. When I wiped, i noticed blood, not lots, but it was red. Then later after dtd and went to wee i wiped and was still pinkish discharge and like jelly bits. Not lots but it was there. Quite like solid gelatine substance (sorry lol) Do you think its a sign? I had a bloody show with ds at 5am the day before he was born so hoping its good.


----------



## Kat541

Sounds promising! I don't think I've lost any plug, or at least that I know about!


----------



## Katy Bug

Last appointment I was 2-3 cm and 50% effaced. Been having some cramping and lower back hurts off and on. Not much discharge but have bowel movements every day, including diahrea. Baby is engaged but don't know if he has dropped. Have had some stinging in cervix as well.


----------



## 3porfavor

Yes, the stinging in the cervix i feel! Last few days daily. Hope its stretching


----------



## Kat541

I feel a lot heavier low accross my bump today, and it feels sore in there just like ovulation pain. Backache is still persisting, but I do find relief switching positions often.


----------



## HappilyaMrs

Due in 4 days, 3 cm dilated, 70% effaced. Thought I had been slowly been losing my plug since 34 weeks but I'm not sure now because TMI the past 2 days I have had alot alot more discharge. Anyways other that that I have had increased cramping and back pain. Hope I'm close!


----------



## 3porfavor

Im still here, nothing as of yet. Just feel heavy and very achy hips and pubic bone. Hoping its him engaging further


----------



## Remlap

Bumqp


----------

